# How to wear a Kelly casually?



## Laetitya

Hello ladies,
My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!


----------



## calexandre

It's beautiful-- congratulations!

You could get a canvas strap, which you could wear cross-body for a more casual look. I wear my own red Kelly that way with jeans


----------



## psaseattle

I agree.....i have the longer canvas strap for my black box kelly and I wear it ALL the time casually.  I think a kelly with canvas strap worn with the flap closed but buckle ends loose/hanging down is a very chic but casual look.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Someone has a pic in the Action thread I think with a Red Kelly and jeans and sandals .... just love it!


----------



## Laetitya

Thank you for the suggestion of a canvas strap...do you know how much they retail for?


----------



## pug*shoes

I saw one on luxury shops a bit back and I think it was around $500 on the secondary market? Sorry, not sure what it would be new. ITA with the suggestions on wearing with the canvas strap does dress it down a bit.

Gorgeous Kelly, I do hope you enjoy her!


----------



## tillie46

*LAETITYA.........I've seen a lot of young stars carrying Kelly's!  By using the strap, it gives your bag a much more casual look.  When it's on your arm.........it's a little more formal!  Enjoy your Kelly......it's Beautiful!!  What an incredible gift from your Mother.........*


----------



## Poshhoney

Or try it with a scarf through the flap to use as a strap. Much more casual...let me see if I can find a picture...


----------



## Poshhoney

Aha took a while but here they are...
although warning that it may get you hooked on H scarves too...


----------



## Poshhoney

Or Nicky Hilton carries hers with the flap in (although not sure how much weight it would take this way)


----------



## lizs

Its a beautiful bag.
The Nicky Hilton bag looks casual.


----------



## Laetitya

Thank you so much all! Am probably going to try and find a canvas strap for it on Bond Street tomorrow


----------



## Katel

lest we forget the pic that started it all (for me, anyway  


Renee Zellweger with her croc Kelly and canvas strap


----------



## Katel

Laetitya said:


> Thank you so much all! Am probably going to try and find a canvas strap for it on Bond Street tomorrow


 

you *can* rock that *gorgeous *Kelly, Laetitya! You can order the exact strap - color, leather ends and length - you need at Bond Street  (be prepared to wait some months for it).


----------



## tnw

Congratulations on such a gorgeous Kelly.  I think using a strap definitely lends itself to a more casual look.  Enjoy!


----------



## Laetitya

Thank you all! Now my dilemma is: do I order a strap to match my bag or do I go for a contrast? Would a contrast look weird?


----------



## victoriab

Lucky you, a gorgeous bag to use for a lifetime!

I don't have a Kelly (yet), but I do have lots of opinions!  I think your bag would look beautiful with matching brick red leather ends and black canvas.  No a trace of wierdness.


----------



## Codygirl

Just got my first Kelly today..vintage Dark Green Box 32.. I am early 40's dress casual....I plan to wear it with a white shirt jeans, maybe H scarf...
I will wear it with anything. Mix and max..high and low!

Anyone want to see my new baby?
PS - I am going to get a canvas strap, too.


----------



## lizlee316

hi hi;; 

Love your kelly !!!! i almost always wear my kelly casually;;

here's one of the pics that i posted on the action thread  hope it helps~ 

black 35 retourne kelly with Ash shoes


----------



## MissKaylie

This has always been my epitome of casual chic ever since I first came across this picture in TPF..


----------



## oonagh113

*Katel* and *MissKaylie*, thanks for the fab pics!
*Laetitya*, personally I would not go for contrast, I think it would make people look at the strap and not the bag. Just my opinion.


----------



## S'Mom

What a wonderful Birthday gift!!!!!  Get the canvas strap that matches the bag (otherwise it'll look too chopped up) and long enough for it to be used as a messenger.  The other thing is that the color is a young color so even without the canvas strap you should feel just fine.....


----------



## crazyforhermes

Poshhoney said:


> Or Nicky Hilton carries hers with the flap in (although not sure how much weight it would take this way)



What a horrible way to wear it ! I ruins the whole look


----------



## bagsy

yeah try wrapping the handle with a twilly for a casual look.


----------



## hair-mess

Just wanted to say *CONGRATS* on getting such a beautiful kelly from your DM! Really adore red with gold! 

All kellys can be worn casually, it mostly depends what they are worn with. 
But IMO it's even easier with a retourne. Wishing you lots of fun with your *beautiful kelly!*

update: just saw your other thread and saw, that your kelly is a "sellier mou". Very special and in the combination you have it, I still think it can easily be used casually, esp. when worn crossbody like Renè Zellweger does it with her croc.


----------



## crazyforhermes

All kellys can be worn casually, it mostly depends what they are worn with. 

ITA


----------



## bagmad73

You just wear it!!! And enjoy such a gorgeous and classic bag. Don't overthink things.
I wear mine with jeans and just a plain tee or scarf all the time


----------



## Polaremil

Just wanted to add this pic from the socialites thread:


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Congrats!  Beautiful Kelly - I agree with the others, adding a canvas strap will certainly dress it down.  However, I think you can pull off a casual look with jeans and a t-shirt.  

Here is a pic of me wearing jeans and my kelly.  (Sorry to those who have seen this pic a million times already)


----------



## ryomat

Codygirl said:


> Just got my first Kelly today..vintage Dark Green Box 32.. I am early 40's dress casual....I plan to wear it with a white shirt jeans, maybe H scarf...
> I will wear it with anything. Mix and max..high and low!
> 
> Anyone want to see my new baby?
> PS - I am going to get a canvas strap, too.


 

Congrats! Yes, please show us!


----------



## lvpiggy

it's so interesting to read everyone's opinions on this topic, as for some bizarre reason as-yet-unknown-to-piggy, my kelly is closer to the "workhorse bag" category - i wear mine casually all the time, and it's often the one i take on vacation because i like the security of the flap in touristy areas (^(oo)^)v

i never use the shoulder strap though . . . i like it better as a hand carry, and the handle is the perfect size to carry in the crook of the elbow, IPHO

tourist pig! very casual, no?


----------



## Codygirl

ryomat said:


> Congrats! Yes, please show us!


 
Here you go...I did not a reveal. Although I have shown her on a few threads... 
I am in love and still in shock!

32 Vert Fonce Box Kelly Retourne GHW


----------



## gracekelly

You can wear a red Kelly with everything and anything.  Using the shoulder strap does make it more casual and easy to wear.  You need to give it a chance.

This is a more casual leather as well.  More so than box.


----------



## TankerToad

Twillys can really add new and fun looks to your Kelly.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

^ love that pic TT!  The colors look great together.


----------



## TankerToad

Chi town Chanel said:


> ^ love that pic TT!  The colors look great together.


Thanks CTC~
Howya been~looking forward to the next meetup!


----------



## crochetbella

I have a BBK with Gold...Sellier...probably one of the most formal of Kellys but I wear it casually all the time as I pretty much live in jeans!


----------



## lulilu

A canvas strap for my kelly just cost me $330.


----------



## gracekelly

crochetbella said:


> I have a BBK with Gold...Sellier...probably one of the most formal of Kellys but I wear it casually all the time as I pretty much live in jeans!



Looking great!  It does look good with casual clothes.  More modern.


----------



## tangle

Katel said:


> lest we forget the pic that started it all (for me, anyway
> 
> 
> Renee Zellweger with her croc Kelly and canvas strap



*Katel*, this was the first picture I thought of, also!  One of my favorite all-time images of someone wearing a Kelly casually - and such a formal Kelly at that!

*CB* - that's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ellelee

The bag is really not formal at all with either straps! It's so chic when wore on the shoulder. Give it a try  congratulations


----------



## diamond lover

i think i've posted my pics sometime back in this forum. i wear my kelly with jeans all the times


----------



## hair-mess

Laetitya said:


> Thank you all! Now my dilemma is: do I order a strap to match my bag or do I go for a contrast? Would a contrast look weird?



I'd order a matching strap. 
In my case I was actually able to safe me some money, as we already had a black strap, which I use now for the few occasions, when I wear my kelly cross body.  Here´s yesterdays example.

PS: Love your subtle colour coordination, *diamond lover*!


----------



## Les Tambours

A contrast strap could look weird - but you want casual right? Is that smart/casual or casual/idosyncratic? Whatever you do don't mix the leathers because that does look odd.

When I got my Kelly within days I ordered a canvas strap ( cost £250 two years ago) so maybe you should go for a matching one now with an option to do something different colour-wise in due course - after all you didn't choose this colour or its hardware. Also experiment with scarves and twillies - it's amazing how much mileage you can get out of one bag.

I'm the sort or person who makes everything look casual whether I want to or not so I envy you your dilemma!


----------



## Gracemnot

I don't think it is possible for you to wear that Kelly casually. Sorry.  *You should send it to me immediately!*


----------



## tulemar

Gracemnot said:


> I don't think it is possible for you to wear that Kelly casually. Sorry. *You should send it to me immediately!*


* Gracemnot  *you are very bad...LOL
  Where do you order the canvas strap.  I want one for my 35 kelly gulliver black/ghw. I also use the Kelly for the workhorse/travel bag.


----------



## Julide

Gracemnot said:


> I don't think it is possible for you to wear that Kelly casually. Sorry.  *You should send it to me immediately!*



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## crochetbella

GK, Tangle !!!!

DL and H-M, great casual looks!


----------



## doreenjoy

Another great way to carry a Kelly casually is to tie a knot in the strap, like on a Proenz Schouler.


----------



## Gracemnot

^^ That is nice. I think that would be beautiful on the Kelly strap. 

I never thought of the Kelly as a young casual bag until I saw a young woman carrying it messenger style with the bag behind her. She was on the sidewalk and I was in my car so I only saw her for a moment. But I've never forgotten. That really worked. She looked great.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Poshhoney said:


> Aha took a while but here they are...
> although warning that it may get you hooked on H scarves too...



I love these photos but note there is no tophandle. I love this look. You could do a scarf as a strap.


----------



## doreenjoy

Just saw these posted in another thread. Pics courtesy of *latte&me*


----------



## maryg1

^Latte has so much sense of style!
this is me, a leather jacket will do the trick of an informal outfit


----------



## crazyforhermes

The Kelly is a casual bag and was made to be so .


----------



## TankerToad

Love this picture for a casual look


----------



## elena10

TT,

What a great picture!
A combination of something very modern and VERY sexy (model's looks and how she is styled)  and very casual and understated chic that this Kelly bag represents... 
Do you know what size it is?  Looks like Barenia to me, or something in Gold?
Many thanks,

Elena


----------



## peppers90

Here's an old pic with jeans and a cardi.  I suggest a canvas strap~ they are amazing!!


----------



## IceEarl

^ hot peppers90!!


----------



## VickyB

I am loving this thread! Thanks! Does anybody have an epsome retourne kelly that they could kindly post a snap of? TIA, I know it is a bother!


----------



## TankerToad

Another favorite kelly picture


----------



## yvon1975

facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=975464&id=1456114455


----------



## yvon1975

how do i post an photo?


----------



## valentine1415

Hi.. i wonder what's the colour of your kelly? It looks gorgeous on you!



peppers90 said:


> Here's an old pic with jeans and a cardi.  I suggest a canvas strap~ they are amazing!!


----------



## 880

I use a contrast strap (all leather potiron) on my bbk. And a charcoal grey alligator canvas too. . . (I was impatient and did not want to wait to order one). But, I also already had a black canvas strap from my evelyn. 

It really depends on your own personal style - whether you will like a contrast strap. I am a sellier gal (and use my sellier in a casual way, unlike the majority of tpfers). If retourne appealed to me, I would stick with the thin strap, but that is just my own individual aesthetic. (I have always adored that gold pic of cayenne pepper's) 

Also, my kelly sellier bags are not pop colors but neutrals - black box and porc - this makes a big difference. 

I should have some old pics - BRB


----------



## maryg1

yvon1975 said:


> how do i post an photo?



pm'ed you


----------



## maryg1

*880*, great idea to add a shoulder strap in different color


----------



## lala28

I wasn't sure at first about the Kelly, much less a 40cm Kelly, but it turns out that I use it all the time and way more than my 30cm Birkin!  I don't wear it with the strap because it's big enough to fit over my shoulder.  Here is my Gris T "dressed up" to go with my jeans!


----------



## Leah

lala28 said:


> I wasn't sure at first about the Kelly, much less a 40cm Kelly, but it turns out that I use it all the time and way more than my 30cm Birkin!  I don't wear it with the strap because it's big enough to fit over my shoulder.  Here is my Gris T "dressed up" to go with my jeans!



I've never ever considered the Kelly 40 but that looks really good on you!


----------



## orchids

Another option would be to get a charm strap extender in gold; the newer version is on the Hermes website.  There is another version I have with the H, dog, and horse charm that is available in palladium or gold as well.
http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...yId=50955&storeId=10202&ddkey=CategoryDisplay


----------



## ryomat

*lala*, I love your kelly 40! look great on you!


----------



## doreenjoy

Major awesomeness! The 40 cm is my fave. You rock it!








lala28 said:


> I wasn't sure at first about the Kelly, much less a 40cm Kelly, but it turns out that I use it all the time and way more than my 30cm Birkin! I don't wear it with the strap because it's big enough to fit over my shoulder. Here is my Gris T "dressed up" to go with my jeans!


----------



## missmarbella

Lala, i LOOOOOVE the 40Kelly on you!!!! You rock that look!


----------



## baggiegirl

Love the Kelly 40, and Kelly's worn casually in general. It is my dream HG someday bag


----------



## maryg1

lala28 said:


> I wasn't sure at first about the Kelly, much less a 40cm Kelly, but it turns out that I use it all the time and way more than my 30cm Birkin!  I don't wear it with the strap because it's big enough to fit over my shoulder.  Here is my Gris T "dressed up" to go with my jeans!



your kelly looks good on you! what leather is it? is it heavy?


----------



## lala28

maryg1 said:


> your kelly looks good on you! what leather is it? is it heavy?



It's Clemence and no, it's actually not that heavy. I think it's because the inside of a 40 Kelly is more like the inside of a 35 Birkin. Thank you all!


----------



## ariluvya21

My fave idea is to add Twilly's to the handle.  It give it a pop and makes the bag more casual!  I also like the idea of getting a longer strap for it and wearing it as a messenger bag!  I may do just that!


----------



## Ranag

40cm Kellys are my absolute favorites!  I find that I can carry as much in them as my 35cm Birkins (with the added bonus of having a shoulder strap if I want to use it)

I love the color of yours* lala28*! Mine are Togo, so they are a little less slouchy than Clemence.


----------



## Ranag

I'm usually very casual...


----------



## dolphingirl

Goodness *Ranag*, you look amazing in all three pictures.  I especially love the one in green dress.  You can be in NM catalog.  We are Lakis cousins.  Mine is leather/canvas combination.


----------



## Lyanna Stark

Ranag you look beautiful in green. I'm so going to search for a green dress now.


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Thanks gals  

*Lyanna Stark* - that is an inexpensive DKNY dress - very comfortable!


----------



## Ms_Jade

Me walking the dog...can't get much more casual! I love using my Kelly with jeans on the weekend.


----------



## baggiegirl

Great looks *Ranag* 

Love the casual walking the dog Ms_Jade


----------



## Ranag

dolphingirl said:


> We are Lakis cousins.  Mine is leather/canvas combination.


 
I also have another Lakis that is the leather/canvas combo - it was actually my very first Kelly bag   Perhaps we are twins on that one?


----------



## doreenjoy

MsJade, I think you might live in my neighborhood. That street looks like it could be in my city.


----------



## Love Of My Life

just love the look of the kelly.. it is the best...creme de la creme


----------



## S'Mom

*RANAG* What are the sizes of your beautiful Kellys?  Is the black one a 40cm?


----------



## Leah

Rana, love your photos, wow the 40 looks sooo different in every pic.

MsJade, FAB photo! 

I am now starting to seriously consider a 40 retourne as a casual every day errands type of bag.


----------



## bornfree

I wear my Kelly casual most of the time even with my 28 ostrich kelly - here are some recent pics:


----------



## holic

laetitya, gorgeous color, it definitely will go with casual, be proud when you wearing and do not bother what others think, and you will feel casual. I am going to just wear a slougchy pants with a very cheap baggy tees with my kelly bag which i will be getting next month.


----------



## holic

Bornfree, look sexy with the strapless dress and wow, that ostrich bagit. May I know how much? What currency? 
And Ranag you look fabulous too.


----------



## IceEarl

Gorgeous ladies!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Ranag

S'Mom said:


> *RANAG* What are the sizes of your beautiful Kellys?  Is the black one a 40cm?


 
*S'Mom *- Yes, the black Kelly is a 40cm in Togo (I also have a 40cm in Chocolate Togo as well).

The gold Kelly is a 32cm in Epsom

The Prune Kelly Lakis is a 35cm in Swift 

Here is the other 40cm in Chocolate with gold hardware:


----------



## billbill

i seldom post here (instead mainly a reader) but i got to agree that kelly can be worn casually!!!
i got a rouge box 28 and BBK 32. attached is the modeling pic of the rouge.. i did dress up a bit coz it's DH's bday... but i did wear it with casual outfits.


----------



## Sus

orchids said:


> Another option would be to get a charm strap extender in gold; the newer version is on the Hermes website.  There is another version I have with the H, dog, and horse charm that is available in palladium or gold as well.



Beware because I used mine to extend my Evelyne & it broke.  H fixed it of course.  I'm still waiting on the canvas strap for the Evelyne!


----------



## DreamBags

This is how I wear my Kelly.


----------



## fashionistaO

*dreambags *.. very nice and caz w/ your outfit ..


----------



## kiera00

love your bag! what size is this? and is this clemence leather?



DreamBags said:


> This is how I wear my Kelly.


----------



## joodi

Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Ms_Jade

doreenjoy said:


> MsJade, I think you might live in my neighborhood. That street looks like it could be in my city.


 
The City by the bay...not my current residence, but still a place I call home.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Ranag* - Lovely pictures. Seeing your photos encourages me to pull out my strap and use it more often.


----------



## DreamBags

Thanks 



fashionistaO said:


> *dreambags *.. very nice and caz w/ your outfit ..


----------



## DreamBags

It is a Togo black 35cm.



kiera00 said:


> love your bag! what size is this? and is this clemence leather?


----------



## littlemomai

Ms_Jade said:


> Me walking the dog...can't get much more casual! I love using my Kelly with jeans on the weekend.



Ms_Jade! Love this photo!!! What size is your Kelly and may I ask how tall are you?  I'm waiting for my vintage Box Kelly 35 in Rouge and would love to be able to carry her messenger style. I'm 5' 2", so maybe the shoulder strap will be long enough?


----------



## 880

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/your-hermes-in-action-57539-1445.html#post8475603

Especially the second one in black and white.


----------



## Ms_Jade

Thanks! This is a 32cm and I am 5' 2" as well. I think the 35 will be fine for you unless you really don't like bigger bags, definitely post pics once you get it!


littlemomai said:


> Ms_Jade! Love this photo!!! What size is your Kelly and may I ask how tall are you? I'm waiting for my vintage Box Kelly 35 in Rouge and would love to be able to carry her messenger style. I'm 5' 2", so maybe the shoulder strap will be long enough?


----------



## Luccibag

Here I am with shorts and flip flops at an amusement park.  Now that's pretty casual. lol (28 cm rouge VIF box)


----------



## Suzie

880 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/your-hermes-in-action-57539-1445.html#post8475603
> 
> Especially the second one in black and white.


 
Dodo, is just so cool & edgy!!!!!


----------



## valentine1415

I always carry my Kelly with strap


----------



## doreenjoy

Lovely!


----------



## LeeClee

Any websites where you can get the canvas strap or do I have to go to Madison Ave?  I love my black Kelly but only wear it to weddings and such.  The straps it came with I also find a bit dressy....to be able to dress it down a bit with canvas and wear it more often would be a dream come true!


----------



## S'Mom

LeeClee.....sometimes you can find canvas straps on eBay but you must make sure of the length before you buy if you wish to use it cross-body.  

Otherwise, it's an order from the Hermes boutique.....


----------



## Sappho

I love this thread! Ladies, keep the pics going!!!!


----------



## AudreyII

orchids said:


> Another option would be to get a charm strap extender in gold; the newer version is on the Hermes website. There is another version I have with the H, dog, and horse charm that is available in palladium or gold as well.
> http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...yId=50955&storeId=10202&ddkey=CategoryDisplay


 
Thanks for this orchids, you know I got the one with the H, dog and horse as a Christmas gift from my OH, he said it was a charm for my Birkin, I never thought of using it as a strap extender. It works perfectly, now I can wear my Kellys cross body in comfort, love it, thankyou!! Can't believe it didn't occur to me...


----------



## onebagatime

Beautiful pics! i have a question though. If you wear the Kelly open, will that damage the shape of the bag as it put most weight on one side?


----------



## littlemomai

AudreyII said:


> Thanks for this orchids, you know I got the one with the H, dog and horse as a Christmas gift from my OH, he said it was a charm for my Birkin, I never thought of using it as a strap extender. It works perfectly, now I can wear my Kellys cross body in comfort, love it, thankyou!! Can't believe it didn't occur to me...




There is a great photo somewhere on TPF of I Love to Cook wearing her Kelly messenger style with the charm as a strap extender. I've been searching for it but haven't found it yet. Will post when I do find the pic. Awesome look!


----------



## shopaholicious

onebagatime said:


> Beautiful pics! i have a question though. If you wear the Kelly open, will that damage the shape of the bag as it put most weight on one side?



My guess is that the pressure on the handle/clasp is more of a concern, than damage to the shape of the bag.  However I have not seen any report of broken or loose handle.  If you had a kelly flat, maybe it'd stretch the skin?

The skin type would also be a factor.  I'd imagine that a soft/floppy skin may stretch more if all the contents are shifting and pushing the front of the bag.

There are quite a bit of action shots where people wear their kelly open.  It seems very chic and relaxed.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

:bump: great pics to all you stylish H ladies... Keep the pics coming, so I can drool over them!!  Ranag, you have such a great sense of style and I  your Lakis!!


----------



## babyshingo

i keep coming back for more...

i hope i get a kelly soon


----------



## yellowpolkadot

Laetitya said:


> Thank you all! Now my dilemma is: do I order a strap to match my bag or do I go for a contrast? Would a contrast look weird?



I would choose a matching strap, can't go wrong with that.

Thus you have one less color dilemma to match with your outfit too.


----------



## yellowpolkadot

valentine1415 said:


> I always carry my Kelly with strap



Lovely, I am a strappy person too.


----------



## yellowpolkadot

Ms_Jade said:


> Me walking the dog...can't get much more casual! I love using my Kelly with jeans on the weekend.


Nice match! 
Love your pic walking your dog!


----------



## yellowpolkadot

Ranag said:


> 40cm Kellys are my absolute favorites!  I find that I can carry as much in them as my 35cm Birkins (with the added bonus of having a shoulder strap if I want to use it)
> 
> I love the color of yours* lala28*! Mine are Togo, so they are a little less slouchy than Clemence.



You rock with your Kelly 40!
Love the togo as you said it holds the shape!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I carry my kelly without the strap... so used to carrying them  that way

and when I use my vintage croc they didn't so straps back then..

or so I've been told...


----------



## BarMax

Here I am with my new 32 Kelly.  Still can't believe I got it!


----------



## nycmarilyn

BarMax said:
			
		

> Here I am with my new 32 Kelly.  Still can't believe I got it!



That is gorgeous!! My dream Kelly!


----------



## Love Of My Life

gorg & love the twilly on you handle...


----------



## birkel

love this thread love the kelly more and more.as wonderful as the birkin is the kelly is just so for ever !!!!


----------



## LQYB

Barmax, you carry your structured (sellier) kelly very well! I am a big fan of a structured kelly. and always wear with strap on too.congrats again!


----------



## plumtree

BarMax said:


> Here I am with my new 32 Kelly. Still can't believe I got it!
> 
> View attachment 1919847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919849


 
Love how this looks on you.  With your jeans and bright top you make a traditional design look modern and elegant.  Congrats!


----------



## BarMax

plumtree said:
			
		

> Love how this looks on you.  With your jeans and bright top you make a traditional design look modern and elegant.  Congrats!



Thank you so much for the compliment, Plumtree!

I wasn't sure how the Kelly could be worn casually until I find this thread.

Now I just love it's versatility!


----------



## Sinatra

These are two of my all time favorite, casual Kelly photos (I was not the photographer)


----------



## Ebis

I think this hard leather Kelly looks very gd on you already!


----------



## yellowpolkadot

BarMax said:


> Here I am with my new 32 Kelly.  Still can't believe I got it!
> 
> View attachment 1919847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919849



Congrats, BarMax, lovely sellier Kelly, love it!


----------



## birkel

Love love love the kellys versatility and the way the bag adapts !!!


----------



## fansynancy

Sinatra said:


> These are two of my all time favorite, casual Kelly photos (I was not the photographer)



I love these casual Kelly pics. I am awaiting a canvas strap for mine so that I can wear i cross-body with the back behind me. I think that is a great casual look.


----------



## luckylove

BarMax said:


> Here I am with my new 32 Kelly.  Still can't believe I got it!
> 
> View attachment 1919847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919849



So gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## am2022

_I am a big kelly lover as well!!!_

_How about his great laid back , non chalant look ?_

_Doesn't she look great?_


----------



## lulilu

^^^looks like shoulder kelly.


----------



## Ritzrita

Love the Kelly with a sporty strap.  But IMHO the SO Kelly is the ultimate casual Kelly style!


----------



## ladysarah

...love all the photos - thank you for sharing ladies. Unfortunately I bought a 28 sellier in black and that is not easy to wear casually...I do wear my kelly pochette though with jeans and casual wear....lots of photos here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...enced-hermes-ladies-starter-bag-737137-6.html let me know what you think or any more photos to share....


----------



## ceci

ladysarah said:
			
		

> ...love all the photos - thank you for sharing ladies. Unfortunately I bought a 28 sellier in black and that is not easy to wear casually...I do wear my kelly pochette though with jeans and casual wear....lots of photos here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/more-tips-stylish-experienced-hermes-ladies-starter-bag-737137-6.html let me know what you think or any more photos to share....



I'm sure you can try to wear your sellier K28 casually too! Mine is even in box & I just rock mine out with my mixed color jeans last weekend  plus I decorated with a colorful twilly & my DIY woolly creations. Just to mix & match & have fun & enjoy using at any occasion! 

I didn't snap a full-body photo that day, but I was wearing a white blazer with black top under


----------



## ceci

Just within days after I scored the Toundra box Sellier K28 from FSH back in March 2012


----------



## Keekeee

ceci said:
			
		

> Just within days after I scored the Toundra box Sellier K28 from FSH back in March 2012



Wow ceci!! You rock your kelly indeed..!
Are those the Kelly Toundra in all of the pictures? The color is true chameleon.. It looks dark green in one picture and gold in other picture..
Love it!


----------



## Joy333

ceci said:


> Just within days after I scored the Toundra box Sellier K28 from FSH back in March 2012



Loving this thread,  the kelly is my fave hermes bag and these pictures are SO fab! 

Ceci, you look so good with the kelly! Loving the casual look with the rigid kelly!


----------



## Jadeite

Enjoying this thread - I'm finding more use with my Kelly and these pics are definitely inspirational.


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

I have a shiney, gator Kelly 25 with GHW...not an easy bag to wear casually but, a lovely PF member has suggested that I purchase a canvas strap to be able to wear it more casually.

My question is.. Would Hermes be able to change the hardware from GHW to PHW on the bag?  I feel that the silver is more wearable and less formal for my own style.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ceci

Keekeee said:
			
		

> Wow ceci!! You rock your kelly indeed..!
> Are those the Kelly Toundra in all of the pictures? The color is true chameleon.. It looks dark green in one picture and gold in other picture..
> Love it!



Thank you Keekeee! Yes. This is my only K28 so far  Toundra is in the green family as told, but sometimes like brown. I would say Dark olive green  I'm surprising it matches almost all my outfits & works for all year round bright & dark colors. I'm very happy that I have her!


----------



## ceci

Thanks Joy333 




			
				Jadeite said:
			
		

> Enjoying this thread - I'm finding more use with my Kelly and these pics are definitely inspirational.



Jadeite! I'm sure you can rock yours too!


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Hmmm... There would be a bit more work involved then I had originally thought...


----------



## miriel

These are very inspiring photos.  Thank you for sharing them. 

I must admit, I've had my sellier etoupe 32 Kelly for 2 years now and apart from the 2 days I used them in Paris right after I got it from FSH, it's been sitting in the box because I keep thinking it's too formal for my style.


----------



## ceci

4everonwaitlist said:
			
		

> I have a shiney, gator Kelly 25 with GHW...not an easy bag to wear casually but, a lovely PF member has suggested that I purchase a canvas strap to be able to wear it more casually.
> 
> My question is.. Would Hermes be able to change the hardware from GHW to PHW on the bag?  I feel that the silver is more wearable and less formal for my own style.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I used to think silver is more wearable, but now I'm more into gold & I mix both gold & silver accessories together often!

IMO, instead of getting a canvas strap (I thought about that before as well), I would get long scarf to tie it like a strap. Any color & different length of scarves will help to mix & match & can make the strap long or short to wear on shoulder or even longer for crossbody. ie A fuchsia pink scarf for summer or a creamy beige or blue scarf for winter!


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

ceci said:


> I used to think silver is more wearable, but now I'm more into gold & I mix both gold & silver accessories together often!
> 
> IMO, instead of getting a canvas strap (I thought about that before as well), I would get long scarf to tie it like a strap. Any color & different length of scarves will help to mix & match & can make the strap long or short to wear on shoulder or even longer for crossbody. ie A fuchsia pink scarf for summer or a creamy beige or blue scarf for winter!



Thanks for your suggestions!  I'm going to have to expand my thought process (and my conservative ways  and give different things a try.

Your Kelly is beautiful by the way!


----------



## Keekeee

4everonwaitlist said:
			
		

> I have a shiney, gator Kelly 25 with GHW...not an easy bag to wear casually but, a lovely PF member has suggested that I purchase a canvas strap to be able to wear it more casually.
> 
> My question is.. Would Hermes be able to change the hardware from GHW to PHW on the bag?  I feel that the silver is more wearable and less formal for my own style.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



As far as i know H wont change the hardware from GHW to PHW or vise versa.. I've been told and have read it here somewhere on TPF that years and years ago H can change the color of the hardware for you.. But anymore..
I personally like GHW.. Its more classic IMO..


----------



## bababebi

ceci said:


> Just within days after I scored the Toundra box Sellier K28 from FSH back in March 2012



Hello ceci, you look fantastic with your Kelly, I just love how you are wearing her with so many different looks, fabulous!!


----------



## ceci

bababebi said:
			
		

> Hello ceci, you look fantastic with your Kelly, I just love how you are wearing her with so many different looks, fabulous!!



Awww...thank you! I haven't taken any modeling photos for a long time ^.^


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Keekeee said:


> As far as i know H wont change the hardware from GHW to PHW or vise versa.. I've been told and have read it here somewhere on TPF that years and years ago H can change the color of the hardware for you.. But anymore..
> I personally like GHW.. Its more classic IMO..



Thank you!  I'll work with what I have and mix metals more often.


----------



## yellowpolkadot

ceci said:


> Just within days after I scored the Toundra box Sellier K28 from FSH back in March 2012



Versatile color to go everywhere, lovely photos


----------



## ladysarah

:useless::bump:this great thread... Any ore photos of casual kellys? desperate for some inspiration here. I ve got a lovely vintage kelly 28 sellier in black. So far - I find it looks best worn with a fitted black coat for a smart tailored look. A retourne would be easier to wear casually no doubt...But a black sellier is more 'serious' no?


----------



## BarMax

ladysarah said:
			
		

> :useless::bump:this great thread... Any ore photos of casual kellys? desperate for some inspiration here. I ve got a lovely vintage kelly 28 sellier in black. So far - I find it looks best worn with a fitted black coat for a smart tailored look. A retourne would be easier to wear casually no doubt...But a black sellier is more 'serious' no?



I wear my 32 black sellier Kelly casually all the time!  Been wearing it with jeans and a vest.  I've posted pictures of it in this thread, but I'm not sure how to attach it.  It should be in the October section


----------



## ABlovesH

I actually think a Kelly looks best with more casual clothes. Wearing a Kelly with more formal or business clothes looks too prim & proper to me. Contrast is nice.


----------



## ladysarah

...and I thought I'd add some ideas on this thread. I do think sellier kellys are more difficult to wear casually but it is possible...(pics are borrowed from rockerchic, 880, and blog) I particularly like the contrasting strap to tone down the formal look of a sellier. In my view this works best with at least one slim cut, fitted piece. ie jacket or trousers, not so well with floaty clothes.


----------



## thyme

i am always casual and i think both kellys, sellier and retourne works with casual!


----------



## julemakeup

chincac said:
			
		

> i am always casual and i think both kellys, sellier and retourne works with casual!



Oh chincac, your photos are always so lovely and inspiring. I wasn't too crazy about the sellier style, but after seeing yours, I am a converter .


----------



## Endearing

Great, Inspiring thread! Love the casual Kelly vibe.


----------



## thyme

julemakeup said:


> Oh chincac, your photos are always so lovely and inspiring. I wasn't too crazy about the sellier style, but after seeing yours, I am a converter .



thank you *julemakeup*  the sellier is a must-have imho..the craftmanship is just amazing! i am always staring at the stitching on the sellier and constance..


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi chincac

I love your modeling pictures. Can you tell me the name of the scarf you pair with your green Kelly?? It's beautiful!! Did you get it recently??


----------



## julemakeup

chincac said:
			
		

> thank you julemakeup  the sellier is a must-have imho..the craftmanship is just amazing! i am always staring at the stitching on the sellier and constance..



I finally got my retourne K. Although I love how relax the look is, I think I like the rigid lines of the sellier a lot more. Now I am back on the waiting game for a sellier .


----------



## thyme

hedgwin99 said:


> Hi chincac
> 
> I love your modeling pictures. Can you tell me the name of the scarf you pair with your green Kelly?? It's beautiful!! Did you get it recently??



thank you *hedgwin99*. the scarf is the 140cm cashmere silk shawl, called parures des maharajas, cw11 blanc/bleu glacier/orange from FW2012, it is still available in the stores..

http://uk.hermes.com/woman/stoles-a...figurable-product-242703s-28151.html?nuance=7




i have posted more modelling pics in this thread, page 118 post 1761. beware, once you start scrolling through the thread, you will be hooked by all the lovely shawls posted by the fabulous ladies in the thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-c...shmere-gm-shawls-480825-118.html#post22379752


----------



## sabrina85

I used to feel that kelly sellier is more dressy and kelly retourne is more casual. But after seeing pictures in this thread, i am amazed how great the sellier look ith jeans...
I love this thread! :tpfrox:


----------



## ladysarah

Do you carry your Kelly casually? Please post photos....


----------



## ladysarah

And a nice retourne looking very modern


----------



## iCoCo

I love all this post and all these pictures.  Are there pictures with anymore with the canvas strap? And is the canvas strap longer than the leather strap?
I am thinking of buying a vintage black box with ghw & canvas strap & hoping that it will be as long as the canvas strap of the Evelyne.  
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Couture Coco

I'm getting lots of inspiration - thank you ladies! 
And me with my 28 Swift BdP.


----------



## Anfang

Couture Coco said:


> I'm getting lots of inspiration - thank you ladies!
> And me with my 28 Swift BdP.


This is perfect, and suits you perfectly ! This bag was obviously made for you !


----------



## Couture Coco

Anfang said:


> This is perfect, and suits you perfectly ! This bag was obviously made for you !



Aww thanks, you're very sweet  This is why I'm crazy about the 28 size!


----------



## ladysarah

Very casual


----------



## LailaT

Hi Ladies,
I remember posting when I picked up the strap for my 35.  I rarely carry it this way, but it's an option I may use more at some point.  Anyway, here it is with a cotton Marni top and jeans -- very daytime.
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/canvas-croc-custom-made-strap-for-kelly-454112.html


----------



## luxluna

I'm new to Kelly. I read that some of you recommend adding a canvas strap. I saw in some posts here that Kelly comes with a leather strap as well. Is the leather strap a separate purchase from the bag?


----------



## doloresmia

My all time favorites!


----------



## iCoCo

chincac said:


> i am always casual and i think both kellys, sellier and retourne works with casual!
> 
> View attachment 2039177
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039187
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039186


What size is ur blk sellier please?


----------



## thyme

iCoCo said:


> What size is ur blk sellier please?



32cm


----------



## DizzyFairy

Love this thread, so inspirational...

Keep the pics up!


----------



## twinkle2

Couture Coco said:


> I'm getting lots of inspiration - thank you ladies!
> And me with my 28 Swift BdP.


Love these pics. Kelly 28 size is so perfect for casual shoulder carried. Thx for sharing.


----------



## win28

First time out with my miss k. Haven't worked out how to access her using hand held only so wearing with strap for hopefully more casual look


----------



## Purse snob

Win28, your Kelly is lovely. I am eyeing one in Gris perle, wondering how to wear it.


----------



## juliet827

win28 said:


> First time out with my miss k. Haven't worked out how to access her using hand held only so wearing with strap for hopefully more casual look
> 
> View attachment 2203411



So pretty. I just love this color. It's the perfect grey. Looks lovely on you.


----------



## Couture Coco

twinkle2 said:


> Love these pics. Kelly 28 size is so perfect for casual shoulder carried. Thx for sharing.



Thank you so much! I'd have a roomful of 28s if I could


----------



## arabesques

Couture Coco said:


> I'm getting lots of inspiration - thank you ladies!
> And me with my 28 Swift BdP.



This is gorgeousyou, the Kelly, that dress!  This first combination is maybe my favorite combination ever on you.  And the Kelly!  I'm longing for blue!


----------



## Couture Coco

arabesques said:


> This is gorgeousyou, the Kelly, that dress!  This first combination is maybe my favorite combination ever on you.  And the Kelly!  I'm longing for blue!



 thank you so much! I couldn't get any simpler than a favourite jersey LBD and before the BdP, would never ever have thought to combine them.


----------



## iCoCo

chincac said:


> 32cm


Thanks.  Looks great on u


----------



## thyme

iCoCo said:


> Thanks.  Looks great on u



thank you! are you getting one?


----------



## iCoCo

chincac said:


> thank you! are you getting one?


Yes.  Searching for one.  Love the black sellier. I just got the K 28 in white but font know how to post pictures on here yet. Thanks chincac!


----------



## win28

Purse snob said:


> Win28, your Kelly is lovely. I am eyeing one in Gris perle, wondering how to wear it.



Thanks thanks. Oh do get it. It's a pretty versatile colors. Goes great with my summer wardrobe and can be worn against darker greys or blue and even black in winter. The SA that served me was wearing a black suit and she modeled this Kelly for me, and it looked great against the black. Hope that helps.


----------



## win28

juliet827 said:


> So pretty. I just love this color. It's the perfect grey. Looks lovely on you.



Thanks Juliet827


----------



## juliet827

Couture Coco said:


> Thank you so much! I'd have a roomful of 28s if I could



Me too!!!!!


----------



## Couture Coco

juliet827 said:


> Me too!!!!!



 I got 2, it's a start!


----------



## Allee

A pic from a few weeks ago...Kelly 25cm with charm as strap extender.


----------



## thyme

Allee said:


> A pic from a few weeks ago...Kelly 25cm with charm as strap extender.



lovely kelly!


----------



## Blueberry

Allee said:


> A pic from a few weeks ago...Kelly 25cm with charm as strap extender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226697


Love your kelly, what a color!

This is one of my favorite threads. 

IMO to keep it casual,, always wear it with a strap,, it looks less formal and younger.


----------



## designerdiva40

I wear my Kelly 35 casual all the time, my 32 Sellier is a bit dressier but I still wear that casually.

Here's a pic from yesterday


----------



## juliet827

designerdiva40 said:


> I wear my Kelly 35 casual all the time, my 32 Sellier is a bit dressier but I still wear that casually.
> 
> Here's a pic from yesterday



Looking GREAT, DD!


----------



## rosenrot43

juliet827 said:


> Looking GREAT, DD!


I wear my vintage black box Kelly 32 casually, please enjoy,
rr43


----------



## perlerare

rosenrot43 said:


> I wear my vintage black box Kelly 32 casually, please enjoy,
> rr43



Fabulous !


----------



## NathanMarcus

Try to wear with some jeans


----------



## Aarponen

Hi, is there a thread about the creative ways to extend the Kelly strap? 
Those pictures are really fun and helpful!


----------



## Aarponen

Allee said:


> A pic from a few weeks ago...Kelly 25cm with charm as strap extender.



Totally love your picture and the way you have extended the strap!


----------



## rosenrot43

perlerare said:


> Fabulous !


Thank you!

rr43


----------



## ghoztz

Allee said:


> A pic from a few weeks ago...Kelly 25cm with charm as strap extender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226697


What is a beautiful Kelly, Allee!!    What color is it?


----------



## perlerare

I might be the only one who actually _shorten_ my straps !


----------



## annie9999

perlerare said:


> I might be the only one who actually _shorten_ my straps !


how do you shorten the straps?  is it more comfortable like that?  i have often thought that a really short canvas strap would be wonderful.


----------



## perlerare

annie9999 said:


> how do you shorten the straps?  is it more comfortable like that?  i have often thought that a really short canvas strap would be wonderful.



This is what I use. 
65 cm canevas strap. Specifically ordered. Or custom shortened . By Hermes. 
Of course it does not allow to wear the Kelly  cross body, but for the _shoulderbag_  look and feel , it's just perfect.


----------



## annie9999

perlerare said:


> This is what I use.
> 65 cm canevas strap. Specifically ordered. Or custom shortened . By Hermes.
> Of course it does not allow to wear the Kelly  cross body, but for the _shoulderbag_  look and feel , it's just perfect.


thank you- it does sound perfect.


----------



## Luxurygoods2

The Kelly is a beautifully crafted bag that transcends age.  If you have one, it will only make you sparkle.


----------



## ms piggy

Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.


----------



## DizzyFairy

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.



Great casual style with Kelly....


----------



## bagidiotic

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.



Chic n fabulous shot piggy


----------



## mulberryforbes

Allee said:


> A pic from a few weeks ago...Kelly 25cm with charm as strap extender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226697



you look amazing,  everything about your outfit works perfectly


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.



totally agree!! and you look sooo chic with the kellys


----------



## plumtree

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.



ITA!  Great casual chic style.


----------



## immortal

That purple one is such a beauty. Love it and nice outfit!


----------



## Anfang

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.


 *ms piggy*, your two bags are TDF !!!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you all for the kind words. I would urge everyone to give the Kelly a chance. IMO, it truly epitomises the house of H.


----------



## robee

wearing my 35 sellier casually with a long canvas strap


----------



## Anfang

robee said:


> wearing my 35 sellier casually with a long canvas strap


*Robee*, congrats ! You perfectly wear your K ! I place 35K sellier at the top of H pantheon !


----------



## JessOrange

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.



Is the color UV? Soooo beautiful !


----------



## ms piggy

JessOrange said:


> Is the color UV? Soooo beautiful !



Thanks, it's Parme.


----------



## melisande

Beautiful pictures on this thread.  I love to see kellys being worn!


----------



## robee

Anfang said:


> *Robee*, congrats ! You perfectly wear your K ! I place 35K sellier at the top of H pantheon !



thanks!


----------



## lulilu

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.



Tell us moe about the gray one please?  What colors is it?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.



ms piggy, Love the kelly too and i LOVE your casual look with the tri color kelly, perfection!


----------



## Couture Coco

I love this thread, thank you everyone for sharing! Here's my K32 sellier Chamonix, on our way to a music exam, in church  I'm using the Coup de Fouet scarf as a belt.


----------



## Anfang

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread, thank you everyone for sharing! Here's my K32 sellier Chamonix, on our way to a music exam, in church  I'm using the Coup de Fouet scarf as a belt.


You're looking great, as always, *Couture Coco* !  Good luck for the music exam !


----------



## ms piggy

lulilu said:


> Tell us moe about the gray one please?  What colors is it?





GNIPPOHS said:


> ms piggy, Love the kelly too and i LOVE your casual look with the tri color kelly, perfection!



Thanks! The three colours are GT, graphite and beige rose (old colour).


----------



## Couture Coco

Anfang said:


> You're looking great, as always, *Couture Coco* !  Good luck for the music exam !



Thanks so much, it was my son's exam actually - he did great!


----------



## Anfang

Couture Coco said:


> Thanks so much, it was my son's exam actually - he did great!



Bravo to him! You must be very proud!


----------



## Elizshop

Love these casual looks, very elegant.


----------



## brtracy

Ladies, love all the beautiful pictures, I have a parchment 32 retourne Kelly that I wear casually.
I recently purchase a beautiful chèvre seller 35 Kelly from a lovely tPFer. But I find the strap too thin for that bag and not too comfortable on my shoulder.

Many of you use the canvas strap of Evelyne for it, but I don't have a black canvas, everything I have are colorful.
My questions are:
1. How long does it take to order a canvas strap and how much?
2. Can they shorten it? How long?

Thank you in advance!!! Love love kelly&#65281;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Beautiful bag Couture Coco...


----------



## Couture Coco

hotshot said:


> Beautiful bag Couture Coco...



Thanks so much! And here's another vintage 32cm in navy box, worn _very _casually  Posted elsewhere so hope you don't mind adding to here too.


----------



## Couture Coco

Anfang said:


> Bravo to him! You must be very proud!



Thank you, that's very sweet - I am


----------



## Monceau

Ooh, what a fun thread!!!
I loooove wearing the Kelly casually, even the sellier!
Here's super-casual: 
Black box 32 sellier with yoga pants, LV Script stole and black evercalf Astral


----------



## Monceau

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread, thank you everyone for sharing! Here's my K32 sellier Chamonix, on our way to a music exam, in church  I'm using the Coup de Fouet scarf as a belt.


love this look! 
the chamonix k is sooooo special!


----------



## Monceau

ms piggy said:


> Imo, a Kelly can be dressed or down, be it sellier or rotourne.


fabulous, *mspiggy*
effortlessly elegant!


----------



## Monceau

robee said:


> wearing my 35 sellier casually with a long canvas strap


love this, *robee*, brilliant!


----------



## Couture Coco

Monceau said:


> love this look!
> the chamonix k is sooooo special!



Thank you soo much! Chamonix has become my fav H leather purely by the contrast stitching


----------



## Couture Coco

Monceau said:


> Ooh, what a fun thread!!!
> I loooove wearing the Kelly casually, even the sellier!
> Here's super-casual:
> Black box 32 sellier with yoga pants, LV Script stole and black evercalf Astral
> 
> View attachment 2261793



Just beautiful!


----------



## AlexandraPalace

Just a newbie's opinion, but I think a Kelly works beautifully as a smart or a casual bag  I have dreams of wearing a red sellier with black leggings and a denim shirt...


----------



## QuelleFromage

robee said:


> wearing my 35 sellier casually with a long canvas strap



Robee, little late here, but is that a contrast strap you have with your bag? It's a great look!


----------



## robee

QuelleFromage said:


> Robee, little late here, but is that a contrast strap you have with your bag? It's a great look!


 
yup
order the long canvas strap for it


----------



## robee

Monceau said:


> love this, *robee*, brilliant!


 
thanks!


----------



## Tinn3rz

brtracy said:


> Ladies, love all the beautiful pictures, I have a parchment 32 retourne Kelly that I wear casually.
> I recently purchase a beautiful chèvre seller 35 Kelly from a lovely tPFer. But I find the strap too thin for that bag and not too comfortable on my shoulder.
> 
> Many of you use the canvas strap of Evelyne for it, but I don't have a black canvas, everything I have are colorful.
> My questions are:
> *1. How long does it take to order a canvas strap and how much?*
> 2. Can they shorten it? How long?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!! Love love kelly&#65281;



I'd love to know too!


----------



## graycat5

brtracy said:


> Ladies, love all the beautiful pictures, I have a parchment 32 retourne Kelly that I wear casually.
> I recently purchase a beautiful chèvre seller 35 Kelly from a lovely tPFer. But I find the strap too thin for that bag and not too comfortable on my shoulder.
> 
> Many of you use the canvas strap of Evelyne for it, but I don't have a black canvas, everything I have are colorful.
> My questions are:
> 1. How long does it take to order a canvas strap and how much?
> 2. Can they shorten it? How long?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!! Love love kelly&#65281;




As with most things H, there is no definite answer to your question and a lot of variables.  

It's been a year or two since I ordered my canvas strap, but I want to say it was about $425.  That's the easiest part of your question to answer.

How long can vary drastically.  Some tPFers have waited months - many months.  I, on the other had, got mine in a week!  But that's because I took my bag to a major store, with an in-house craftsperson and she was able to make it for me there.  If it gets sent to Paris, who knows?!  Mine was basic black, so she had both the leather and the canvas material I needed.  And she was _very_ kind to do it that quickly for me.  When you take your bag, they will measure you to determine the correct length for your strap.  They will not, however, make an adjustable strap (like an Evelyne) for your Kelly.  Only a fixed length strap.

Just FYI, since I had my strap made, I've heard that the craftspeople have been "encouraged" by Paris NOT to make straps in-house and to instead send them to Paris.  They supposedly want them to focus on other things.  I don't know if that's accurate or not, I'm just passing on the info...

HTH!


----------



## brtracy

Thank you so much for your answers! 
I am okay with waiting, i just want to have an idea before i go in since stores are FAR away from me. 
Thanks again for the info! 



graycat5 said:


> As with most things H, there is no definite answer to your question and a lot of variables.
> 
> It's been a year or two since I ordered my canvas strap, but I want to say it was about $425.  That's the easiest part of your question to answer.
> 
> How long can vary drastically.  Some tPFers have waited months - many months.  I, on the other had, got mine in a week!  But that's because I took my bag to a major store, with an in-house craftsperson and she was able to make it for me there.  If it gets sent to Paris, who knows?!  Mine was basic black, so she had both the leather and the canvas material I needed.  And she was _very_ kind to do it that quickly for me.  When you take your bag, they will measure you to determine the correct length for your strap.  They will not, however, make an adjustable strap (like an Evelyne) for your Kelly.  Only a fixed length strap.
> 
> Just FYI, since I had my strap made, I've heard that the craftspeople have been "encouraged" by Paris NOT to make straps in-house and to instead send them to Paris.  They supposedly want them to focus on other things.  I don't know if that's accurate or not, I'm just passing on the info...
> 
> HTH!


----------



## thyme

am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.


----------



## Vinia

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700



Lovely chincac!! Love your look and vert Clair Kelly


----------



## Chrisy

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700



Wow, this is beautiful and chic. Best demo for wearing a sellier k28 casually.


----------



## Allee

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700



Looking good CC! Love the canvas strap!


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700



That is a VERY nice look. Would live to see more of it.



Chrisy said:


> Wow, this is beautiful and chic. Best demo for wearing a sellier k28 casually.



I agree!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have posted this on another thread but I think this qualifies here too. I was also wearing casual taupe coloured boots which weren't in the photo. I use my Kelly with casual outfits all the time as well as formal and it works both ways!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700


 
Love this! Perfect for the summer days here!


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but I think this qualifies here too. I was also wearing casual taupe coloured boots which weren't in the photo. I use my Kelly with casual outfits all the time as well as formal and it works both ways!



Beautiful! You look lovely...is that a 28?


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful! You look lovely...is that a 28?



Yep 28!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but I think this qualifies here too. I was also wearing casual taupe coloured boots which weren't in the photo. I use my Kelly with casual outfits all the time as well as formal and it works both ways!


Wow wow wow *xiangxiang* ! May I borrow your bag and your scarf ?


----------



## mp4

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700



Love this look and your vert Clair beauty!!!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but I think this qualifies here too. I was also wearing casual taupe coloured boots which weren't in the photo. I use my Kelly with casual outfits all the time as well as formal and it works both ways!



Xiangxiang! J'adore!!! &#128525;Your K is TDF, not to mention your Brazil!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> Wow wow wow *xiangxiang* ! May I borrow your bag and your scarf ?





Anfang said:


> Xiangxiang! J'adore!!! &#128525;Your K is TDF, not to mention your Brazil!!!



Thank you dear! I love the Kelly although still getting used to the rigidness of a small bag compared to my Birkins in bigger sizes. Still struggling at times open and close it.


----------



## jmen

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! I love the Kelly although still getting used to the rigidness of a small bag compared to my Birkins in bigger sizes. Still struggling at times open and close it.


 
When trying to close the kelly, hold the turnlock and gently pull it forward and then place the straps one at a time.  I used to curse inwardly of course until I started doing this.  HTH  Seems holding that turnlock keeps it from receding back towards your body,  making closing almost impossible.


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! I love the Kelly although still getting used to the rigidness of a small bag compared to my Birkins in bigger sizes. Still struggling at times open and close it.



This is why 28 is definitely too small for me, especially for sellier K &#128521;


----------



## thyme

mp4 said:


> Love this look and your vert Clair beauty!!!



thank you *mp4*! i love my vert clair too. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have posted this on another thread but I think this qualifies here too. I was also wearing casual taupe coloured boots which weren't in the photo. I use my Kelly with casual outfits all the time as well as formal and it works both ways!



love miss tosca!! and thank you!



ladysarah said:


> That is a VERY nice look. Would live to see more of it.
> 
> I agree!



thank  you *ladysarah* 



Allee said:


> Looking good CC! Love the canvas strap!



thank you *Allee*, you should post your gorgeous k25 here too!



Chrisy said:


> Wow, this is beautiful and chic. Best demo for wearing a sellier k28 casually.



*Chrisy*,  and thank you! 



Vinia said:


> Lovely chincac!! Love your look and vert Clair Kelly



thank you *Vinia*


----------



## sydgirl

Here is my Kelly...I pretty much always dress casually and love matching casual looks with my Kelly


----------



## Venusian77

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700



Gorgeously casual.


----------



## bertrande

sydgirl said:


> Here is my Kelly...I pretty much always dress casually and love matching casual looks with my Kelly



Love this look...the brightness of your Kelly draws attention to its beauty but yet isn't jarring.


----------



## miah100

chincac said:


> am almost always casual..! here with miss vert clair sellier k28 with canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 2273700



Gorgeous, did you buy the canvas strap separately? And if so, do you mind me asking the price? TIA


----------



## thyme

miah100 said:


> Gorgeous, did you buy the canvas strap separately? And if so, do you mind me asking the price? TIA



thank you. yes i did, from a reseller though.


----------



## thyme

Venusian77 said:


> Gorgeously casual.



thank you


----------



## miah100

chincac said:


> thank you. yes i did, from a reseller though.



I'm trying to find a black leather with gold hardware, any ideas where I could find one?


----------



## thyme

miah100 said:


> I'm trying to find a black leather with gold hardware, any ideas where I could find one?



not sure where you are located, but the last year i was in FSH, they had a few black with ghw, canvas and leather straps for sale. otherwise constantly stalking reputable resellers online and ebay will be your best bet. good luck!


----------



## miah100

chincac said:


> not sure where you are located, but the last year i was in FSH, they had a few black with ghw, canvas and leather straps for sale. otherwise constantly stalking reputable resellers online and ebay will be your best bet. good luck!



Is there an exact product name for the strap?


----------



## thyme

miah100 said:


> Is there an exact product name for the strap?



i just asked for leather strap for the kelly and was shown the straps they have available at FSH.


----------



## sydgirl

bertrande said:


> Love this look...the brightness of your Kelly draws attention to its beauty but yet isn't jarring.


Thank you bertrande


----------



## Blueberry

I found this lady on Instagram, who wears Hermes so casually,, love her style!!!

@orangeholicsanonymous


----------



## thyme

Blueberry said:


> I found this lady on Instagram, who wears Hermes so casually,, love her style!!!
> 
> @orangeholicsanonymous



i am sure she is a member here. agree, she is a very stylish lady..


----------



## ladysarah

Blueberry said:


> I found this lady on Instagram, who wears Hermes so casually,, love her style!!!
> 
> @orangeholicsanonymous



Beautiful styling- though I do wonder how far one can walk in those fabulous shoes... Here is my real life outfit with Kelly and comfy shoes.


----------



## ladysarah

More comfy shoes....


----------



## Codygirl

ladysarah said:


> More comfy shoes....



 For LS....


----------



## Codygirl

One more for ladysarah

This is the most I get dressed up. I usually wear it with jeans/leggings etc. 



codygirl said:


> for ls....
> View attachment 2283014


----------



## gigisunsetblue

I really enjoy reading this thread to learn all the different feels a Kelly can give! Here is my casual look: when Kelly meets maxi.


----------



## lulilu

Codygirl said:


> For LS....
> View attachment 2283014



You look wonderful, Codygirl!


----------



## chicinthecity777

You ladies are all looking fab here! A very inspiring thread!


----------



## Blueberry

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful styling- though I do wonder how far one can walk in those fabulous shoes... Here is my real life outfit with Kelly and comfy shoes.


I guess it really depends on one's height, the girl looks like she can pull it off easily. 

Your full outfit looks so comfy and relaxing. I really like it!


----------



## At888

gigisunsetblue said:


> I really enjoy reading this thread to learn all the different feels a Kelly can give! Here is my casual look: when Kelly meets maxi.



You look great !


----------



## gigisunsetblue

At888 said:


> You look great !


Thank you, *At888*!


----------



## luxluna

Codygirl said:


> One more for ladysarah
> 
> This is the most I get dressed up. I usually wear it with jeans/leggings etc.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283017



The black boots with black Kelly are gorg!!


----------



## Aficionada

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful styling- though I do wonder how far one can walk in those fabulous shoes... Here is my real life outfit with Kelly and comfy shoes.





ladysarah said:


> More comfy shoes....



Love these outfits! So comfy but still so chic! And your Kelly...


----------



## Aficionada

Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.


----------



## nycmarilyn

Aficionada said:


> Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 2300591



Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## Aficionada

nycmarilyn said:


> Love the whole outfit!!



Thank you nycmarilyn!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Aficionada said:


> Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 2300591


 
Love your outfit! But I love your dog more!


----------



## Princess D

Aficionada said:


> Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 2300591


 
Nice outfit and cute dog!!


----------



## Aficionada

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love your outfit! But I love your dog more!





Princess D said:


> Nice outfit and cute dog!!



Thank you xiangxiang and Princess D! :doggie:


----------



## tiffanypowers17

lala28 said:


> I wasn't sure at first about the Kelly, much less a 40cm Kelly, but it turns out that I use it all the time and way more than my 30cm Birkin! I don't wear it with the strap because it's big enough to fit over my shoulder. Here is my Gris T "dressed up" to go with my jeans!


 
Love love love this bag!!! Its gorgeous and you wear it so very well!!!


----------



## scorpchris19

Love your style xx



Aficionada said:


> Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 2300591


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Monceau said:


> Ooh, what a fun thread!!!
> I loooove wearing the Kelly casually, even the sellier!
> Here's super-casual:
> Black box 32 sellier with yoga pants, LV Script stole and black evercalf Astral
> 
> View attachment 2261793


 

very nice!!!


----------



## buyer010

Blueberry said:


> I found this lady on Instagram, who wears Hermes so casually,, love her style!!!
> 
> @orangeholicsanonymous



So cute!!! And simply gorg!


----------



## meridian

Aficionada said:


> Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 2300591



You look so elegant yet casual.  Love it!


----------



## Aficionada

meridian said:


> You look so elegant yet casual.  Love it!





scorpchris19 said:


> Love your style xx



Thank you scorpchris19 and meridian!


----------



## jalapeno

Aficionada said:


> Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 2300591



Looove everything in this photo! Cute dog too


----------



## am2022

Love love this thread... I am a big kelly fan - esp with the canvas strap - here is an older pic of BBK 32!


----------



## Aficionada

jalapeno said:


> Looove everything in this photo! Cute dog too



Thank you jalapeno!


----------



## ladysarah

Aficionada said:


> Love these outfits! So comfy but still so chic! And your Kelly...



Thank you! They are what I call 'real life outfits' rather than blogging shots.  Love your Kelly too,btw. Here is another favourite casual Kelly look....


----------



## ladysarah

Another amazing casual Kelly Look! This one is crocodile, which I don't generally like, but she is lovely...


----------



## Kelly_76

Going out with my Kelly 35 for the first time:


----------



## BalLVLover

Kelly_76 said:


> Going out with my Kelly 35 for the first time:



Love, love, love that Tosca Kelly.

You all look fabulous ladies.....really great thread!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

graycat5 said:


> As with most things H, there is no definite answer to your question and a lot of variables.
> 
> It's been a year or two since I ordered my canvas strap, but I want to say it was about $425.  That's the easiest part of your question to answer.
> 
> How long can vary drastically.  Some tPFers have waited months - many months.  I, on the other had, got mine in a week!  But that's because I took my bag to a major store, with an in-house craftsperson and she was able to make it for me there.  If it gets sent to Paris, who knows?!  Mine was basic black, so she had both the leather and the canvas material I needed.  And she was _very_ kind to do it that quickly for me.  When you take your bag, they will measure you to determine the correct length for your strap.  They will not, however, make an adjustable strap (like an Evelyne) for your Kelly.  Only a fixed length strap.
> 
> Just FYI, since I had my strap made, I've heard that the craftspeople have been "encouraged" by Paris NOT to make straps in-house and to instead send them to Paris.  They supposedly want them to focus on other things.  I don't know if that's accurate or not, I'm just passing on the info...
> 
> HTH!


 
Very helpful information -- thanks for sharing!

When ordering a canvas strap do you need to bring the bag into the store with you? I want to get my mother a strap for one of her bags but she lives in another state so I would not have the bag with me.


----------



## Kelly_76

BalLVLover said:


> Love, love, love that Tosca Kelly.
> 
> You all look fabulous ladies.....really great thread!


 
THANK YOU, BalLVLover!


----------



## thyme

Kelly_76 said:


> Going out with my Kelly 35 for the first time:



gorgeous kelly sellier on you!!


----------



## Kelly_76

chincac said:


> gorgeous kelly sellier on you!!


 
Thank you, chincac! You are too kind.


----------



## wantitneedit

rosenrot43 said:


> I wear my vintage black box Kelly 32 casually, please enjoy,
> rr43



rr43- you look amazing!  may i please ask if your kelly is retourne or sellier?


----------



## Anfang

Kelly_76 said:


> Going out with my Kelly 35 for the first time:


Wow! Your Tosca makes me swoon!!!


----------



## Kelly_76

Anfang said:


> Wow! Your Tosca makes me swoon!!!


 
Dankeschön!


----------



## Anfang

Kelly_76 said:


> Dankeschön!


Bitte schön!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladysarah said:


> Another amazing casual Kelly Look! This one is crocodile, which I don't generally like, but she is lovely...



Claudia G is gorgeous, and love this K!



Kelly_76 said:


> Going out with my Kelly 35 for the first time:



Beautiful Tosca K35!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

From the archives, a casual outfit with Oran sandals, Concours GM and argile/etoupe Ghillies K32:


----------



## Kelly_76

VigeeLeBrun said:


> From the archives, a casual outfit with Oran sandals, Concours GM and argile/etoupe Ghillies K32:



As usual you look fabulous, simply HERMÈS!


----------



## seton

HermesNewbie said:


> Very helpful information -- thanks for sharing!
> 
> When ordering a canvas strap do you need to bring the bag into the store with you? I want to get my mother a strap for one of her bags but she lives in another state so I would not have the bag with me.




it is recommended that u bring the bag


----------



## GirlieShoppe

seton said:


> it is recommended that u bring the bag


 
Thanks so much for letting me know!


----------



## Love-Vintage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> From the archives, a casual outfit with Oran sandals, Concours GM and argile/etoupe Ghillies K32:


VLB, love your ghillies, your hair and the tunic button down all together!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love-Vintage said:


> VLB, love your ghillies, your hair and the tunic button down all together!



Thanks, *Love-Vintage*!


----------



## rosenrot43

wantitneedit said:


> rr43- you look amazing!  may i please ask if your kelly is retourne or sellier?


wantitneedit,
thanks for compliment. It is a vintage bag from 1960 and I do not know if it is retourne or sellier, sorry!
rr43


----------



## wantitneedit

rosenrot43 said:


> wantitneedit,
> thanks for compliment. It is a vintage bag from 1960 and I do not know if it is retourne or sellier, sorry!
> rr43



thanks for your reply.  thinking about the reflections in the patina, i think it may be retourne, though it looks bigger than a 32 to my eye!  Either way, stunning bag for a stunning lady!!!


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> From the archives, a casual outfit with Oran sandals, Concours GM and argile/etoupe Ghillies K32:


Another superb pic, *Vigee*! This is the epitome of style!


----------



## Rouge H

So pretty


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks! I dress casually on a daily basis, and my Ks fit right in with my style.
Love them.


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> From the archives, a casual outfit with Oran sandals, Concours GM and argile/etoupe Ghillies K32:


Vigee, you look fabulous! I love this casual chic look.


----------



## Junglelove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> From the archives, a casual outfit with Oran sandals, Concours GM and argile/etoupe Ghillies K32:



 Vigee, so great a look!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Junglelove said:


> Vigee, so great a look!!!!!



Thanks, *Junglelove*!!


----------



## TankerToad

From Socalites thread
The Sellier always feels formal but this look ROCKS!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> From Socalites thread
> The Sellier always feels formal but this look ROCKS!



Love this pic, *TT*.
The sellier and this outfit work perfectly together.


----------



## Junglelove

TankerToad said:


> From Socalites thread
> The Sellier always feels formal but this look ROCKS!



Thanks TT, this picture is the perfect example on how to wear a K casually, I love the top btw!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Junglelove said:


> Thanks TT, this picture is the perfect example on how to wear a K casually, *I love the top btw!*



It's Moschino and I love it, too ~ but can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Junglelove




----------



## Junglelove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's Moschino and I love it, too ~ but can't find it anywhere!



It seems it's from last AW season... I'd love to get one too, PM if you happen to find it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Junglelove said:


> It seems it's from last AW season... I'd love to get one too, PM if you happen to find it.



Will do, I'm on the hunt for one


----------



## monicamiami

Put a colorful twilly on it with a bag charm in a different color it will be unique and casual.


----------



## Junglelove

Chiara Ferragni:


----------



## seton

Junglelove said:


> Chiara Ferragni:



pic?


----------



## Junglelove

seton said:


> pic?



Ops, sorry!


----------



## thyme

i am almost always casual..love my bbk!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



*chincac*, love, love, love your outfit! You look great, as usual


----------



## DizzyFairy

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



Couldn't have worn this better!!!!

Love ur look!!!


----------



## plumtree

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



Love this look Chincac.  I like how your VCA, H, Chanel all complement each other.  You wear them and they don't wear you...exactly how it should be done.


----------



## cappys

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428


You have a great way of styling yourself without looking pretentious.  I love it!  Lovely and inspirational. Thanks, twin!  Plus we like the same designers so I can get a few ideas!


----------



## Luccibag

Very nice look


----------



## jalapeno

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



I looove your look and your kelly, chincac!!


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



Love this, great style, as always Chincac


----------



## Junglelove

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



Great look *chicac*, it's fabulous!


----------



## thyme

thank you very much *VigeeLeBrun, plumtree, cappys, Millicat, Luccibag, jalapeno, Junglelove, DizzyFairy*  for all your sweet comments


----------



## Maedi

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



This is a great ensemble and you pulled it together brilliantly. I think it is a bit more accepted in Europe to wear this casual chic even to work. It seems a little more restrictive in the US - at least that's my impression as a European who's lived here for a while. And I hope nobody will be mad at me; I certainly don't want to be insensitive to anybody.


----------



## Millicat

There's _just something_ about European style ....... it's inimitable.


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428


Perfect, *chincac*! Love the pop of red on your shoes, your bracelet... and your VCA!


----------



## perlerare

This. As seen in the socialite thread.


----------



## purselover888

perlerare said:


> This. As seen in the socialite thread.



I always wonder if it it okay to wear the kelly with the flap open.  Because I am really too lazy to close it, but I don't know about the ramifications of leaving it open like that?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> I always wonder if it it okay to wear the kelly with the flap open.  Because I am really too lazy to close it, but I don't know about the ramifications of leaving it open like that?



I always thought carrying a K like that would ruin the structure of the bag in the long run.
But I am totally OCD about my H bags!


----------



## thyme

Maedi said:


> This is a great ensemble and you pulled it together brilliantly. I think it is a bit more accepted in Europe to wear this casual chic even to work. It seems a little more restrictive in the US - at least that's my impression as a European who's lived here for a while. And I hope nobody will be mad at me; I certainly don't want to be insensitive to anybody.



thank you* Maedi*!! I didn't wear this to work, but if I did, I will leave the cdc, my conservative office can't take that much hardware  I guess it will be different if I work in a more creative environment like advertising or graphic design etc..



Anfang said:


> Perfect, *chincac*! Love the pop of red on your shoes, your bracelet... and your VCA!



*Anfang *


----------



## thyme

perlerare said:


> This. As seen in the socialite thread.



gorgeous kelly..if this is a 32, then i am rouge H box kelly twins with Miroslava!


----------



## Aurelia24

Sometime I wear my bigger kelly with the flap open. In fact it does ruin the structure of the bag, but since my bag is 63 years old (and probably the previous owner wore it always in this way) and has acquired only a slight curve in the back, I think that if one does it sometime there's no problem.
This is my casual Kelly wear of today-


----------



## juliet827

perlerare said:


> This. As seen in the socialite thread.



I agree. I've been obsessed with finding a Rouge H box Kelly ever since these pics.


----------



## QuelleFromage

chincac said:


> gorgeous kelly..if this is a 32, then i am rouge H box kelly twins with Miroslava!


I think it is a 32...she's my size and I have that bag in 28 (although I want a 32 and am about to post my dilemma :

I just love a Kelly carried that way, but yes, it's bad for the bag.


----------



## Monceau

purselover888 said:


> I always wonder if it it okay to wear the kelly with the flap open.  Because I am really too lazy to close it, but I don't know about the ramifications of leaving it open like that?


It is very bad  to carry a Kelly in this manner.
The flap needs to be closed in order to evenly distribute the weight.


----------



## Aurelia24

This is just to explain better. this Kelly is from 1951 and the previous owner wore it very much with the flap open. Sometimes it happen even to me, if my hands are busy. As you can sede, she has acquired a slight curve in the back panel. Considering the distortion of the tablet grandangular lens, it's not so much. Sometime can happen and it's not a tragedy. This is box leather, I don't know for other leathers. I guess it Aldo depend on how much you stuff your bag.


----------



## Junglelove

*Aurelia*, what a beautiful Kelly! Is it Cognac box?


----------



## Aurelia24

Junglelove said:


> *Aurelia*, what a beautiful Kelly! Is it Cognac box?



Thank you very much! I really don't know, was thinking to both cognac and noisette. I would ask when I send it to Spa for her first time, but since it's in really really great conditions ( not mint but close) and obenauf's cream does miracles, it will be in future.
I love her ( even if for my arm it's quite heavy)
My tablet sometime corrects me in a funny way (all becomes Aldo), sorry.


----------



## Anfang

Aurelia24 said:


> Sometime I wear my bigger kelly with the flap open. In fact it does ruin the structure of the bag, but since my bag is 63 years old (and probably the previous owner wore it always in this way) and has acquired only a slight curve in the back, I think that if one does it sometime there's no problem.
> This is my casual Kelly wear of today-


Great look, once more, *Aurelia* ! 



Aurelia24 said:


> This is just to explain better. this Kelly is from 1951 and the previous owner wore it very much with the flap open. Sometimes it happen even to me, if my hands are busy. As you can sede, she has acquired a slight curve in the back panel. Considering the distortion of the tablet grandangular lens, it's not so much. Sometime can happen and it's not a tragedy. This is box leather, I don't know for other leathers. I guess it Aldo depend on how much you stuff your bag.


Seems to be in perfect shape, to me! One superb bag, indeed!


----------



## purselover888

Monceau said:


> It is very bad  to carry a Kelly in this manner.
> The flap needs to be closed in order to evenly distribute the weight.



Thank you so much!!  I will not do it anymore !!


----------



## daftykitty

The bag is absoloutly stunning!


----------



## ouija board

perlerare said:


> This. As seen in the socialite thread.



I carry my vintage box Kelly 35 like this sometimes, mainly for convenience, but also because my preferred way of carrying a Kelly (flap closed straps undone) seems to put too much stress on the turnlock on a 35cm. It is looser than when I first acquired the bag. Plus, it appears that the previous owner carried the bag mostly by the strap attached to the bag behind the handle; the handle and even the top of the flap is bent and permanently distorted forward. Carrying the bag open like that, by the handle, seems to counteract the distortion of the flap. But I don't carry my 35cm Kelly often, and only carry it open if I'm out shopping or need to reach into it frequently.


----------



## ouija board

Aurelia, lovely Kelly!! You wear it so well.


----------



## Junglelove

Aurelia24 said:


> Thank you very much! I really don't know, was thinking to both cognac and noisette. I would ask when I send it to Spa for her first time, but since it's in really really great conditions ( not mint but close) and obenauf's cream does miracles, it will be in future.
> I love her ( even if for my arm it's quite heavy)
> My tablet sometime corrects me in a funny way (all becomes Aldo), sorry.



Yes, it could be also noisette, beautiful in either case. Are you going to apply Obenauf cream before sending her to the spa?


----------



## Aurelia24

Thank you all for the compliments on my oldie.
Since it was a little dry when I have bought her I've made multiple treatments (and now she seems to have lost some wrinkle), but she wasn't in a dramatic shape neither before. Also for scratches, corners, hardware etc she isn't bad for her age. This said, I intend to send her to spa when I will have bought a third kelly, this can be in a couple of years. Before sending her to spa perhaps I will stop giving her obenauf for three or four months. I think that their creams are not so different but I want to see if she comes back in a dramatically different condition than now. 
You are afraid that they will not accept your bag if they notice you've given her the cream?


----------



## Junglelove

^^^ when I picked my box Birkin from the spa the guy told me he had been ages rubbing out "some kind of alien product" on the leather... Of course I told him I didn't have the slightest idea about what was it, Lol! 
I don't think they'll make any problems to your using Obenauf (or any other similar colorless product), it's only it's harder for them to make the treatment. I'd love to see before and after spa pictures of your baby, I'm sure she'll look stunning.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Junglelove said:


> ^^^ when I picked my box Birkin from the spa the guy told me he had been ages rubbing out "some kind of alien product" on the leather... Of course I told him I didn't have the slightest idea about what was it, Lol!
> I don't think they'll make any problems to your using Obenauf (or any other similar colorless product), it's only it's harder for them to make the treatment. I'd love to see before and after spa pictures of your baby, I'm sure she'll look stunning.



*Junglelove*, you just made me think twice about using Obenauf on my H bags. 
Maybe it's not such a good idea, and better just to send them to H for a spa treatment.


----------



## Junglelove

Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Junglelove said:


> Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:



Great pics of how to wear a K35 casually and I love the way you tied your scarf. Very pretty!


----------



## Junglelove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Junglelove*, you just made me think twice about using Obenauf on my H bags.
> Maybe it's not such a good idea, and better just to send them to H for a spa treatment.



Please, *Vigee*, don't take me literally, I use Blackrock l&R now and then on my box bags to blur out superficial scratches but it's better to send them to the spa for deeper treatments as it's the case of dryness in box... they come back home looking so beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Junglelove said:


> Please, *Vigee*, don't take me literally, I use Blackrock l&R now and then on my box bags to blur out superficial scratches but it's better to send them to the spa for deeper treatments as it's the case of dryness in box... they come back home looking so beautiful!



Thanks, *Junglelove*!


----------



## juss

graycat5 said:


> As with most things H, there is no definite answer to your question and a lot of variables.
> 
> It's been a year or two since I ordered my canvas strap, but I want to say it was about $425.  That's the easiest part of your question to answer.
> 
> How long can vary drastically.  Some tPFers have waited months - many months.  I, on the other had, got mine in a week!  But that's because I took my bag to a major store, with an in-house craftsperson and she was able to make it for me there.  If it gets sent to Paris, who knows?!  Mine was basic black, so she had both the leather and the canvas material I needed.  And she was _very_ kind to do it that quickly for me.  When you take your bag, they will measure you to determine the correct length for your strap.  They will not, however, make an adjustable strap (like an Evelyne) for your Kelly.  Only a fixed length strap.
> 
> Just FYI, since I had my strap made, I've heard that the craftspeople have been "encouraged" by Paris NOT to make straps in-house and to instead send them to Paris.  They supposedly want them to focus on other things.  I don't know if that's accurate or not, I'm just passing on the info...
> 
> HTH!


what a service, H is amazing!


----------



## thyme

Junglelove said:


> Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:



love the red with black!! you look amazing..and love the geometric print on the scarf too!


----------



## Junglelove

chincac said:


> love the red with black!! you look amazing..and love the geometric print on the scarf too!




Thank you *chincac*, the scarf is Pelages PM cashmere from 2010, it goes great with anything!

Seen on socialites thread... biker jacket and black box Kelly, Ooooooh!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Junglelove said:


> Thank you *chincac*, the scarf is Pelages PM cashmere from 2010, it goes great with anything!
> 
> Seen on socialites thread... biker jacket and black box Kelly, Ooooooh!



She looks AMAZING. Thanks, *Junglelove*!


----------



## aerinha

Junglelove said:


> Thank you *chincac*, the scarf is Pelages PM cashmere from 2010, it goes great with anything!
> 
> Seen on socialites thread... biker jacket and black box Kelly, Ooooooh!


Love this!


----------



## pjlatte

Junglelove said:


> Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:


*Junglelove*, you wore miss K so effortlessly. Rubis is such great color!


----------



## Aurelia24

Junglelove said:


> Please, *Vigee*, don't take me literally, I use Blackrock l&R now and then on my box bags to blur out superficial scratches but it's better to send them to the spa for deeper treatments as it's the case of dryness in box... they come back home looking so beautiful!



When I bought the Kelly I took it to my local Hermès I asked about the possibility to send her to spa and they absolutely discoraged me from sending her now, saying that is too soon and she's still very good, so I prefer to give her the cream by myself for the moment.


----------



## Aurelia24

Junglelove said:


> Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:



I really love your look!


----------



## Junglelove

*Aerinha, Vigee, Chincac, Pjlatte, Aurelia* thank you so much for your comments on the Rubis Kelly, I'm very fond of her. Rubis is a very special color, I wasn't completely sure when I bought her but I found that it's a wonderful shade to wear with practically everything, I love the look of it paired with neutral colors.


----------



## Junglelove

Aurelia24 said:


> When I bought the Kelly I took it to my local Hermès I asked about the possibility to send her to spa and they absolutely discoraged me from sending her now, saying that is too soon and she's still very good, so I prefer to give her the cream by myself for the moment.


*Aurelia*, do you use Obenauf's LP Heavy Duty alone?


----------



## Aurelia24

No, I use also Blackrock, but since the 28 was a little dry I used more Obenauf than doc said (and in fact it worked); for example 1 time blackrock and 3 obenauf.


----------



## Rouge H

Junglelove said:


> Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:



This is outstanding!! love love it!!


----------



## Couture Coco

I love this thread and everyone's looks! Here's my effort today with my K32 Chamonix  _Real_ casual!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and everyone's looks! Here's my effort today with my K32 Chamonix  _Real_ casual!



Very pretty, and such a great casual look, *Couture Coco*!


----------



## Rouge H

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and everyone's looks! Here's my effort today with my K32 Chamonix  _Real_ casual!



Another Outstanding Casual look-


----------



## Couture Coco

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Very pretty, and such a great casual look, *Couture Coco*!



Thanks so much - I adore your style


----------



## Junglelove

Well done, *Couture Coco*, you look like a socialite in Paris' FW!


----------



## Junglelove

Thank you *Rouge H*! I wore it today with leggings and a white and navy striped top, I never get tired of Ms. Rubis.


----------



## Couture Coco

Junglelove said:


> Well done, *Couture Coco*, you look like a socialite in Paris' FW!


 Need the sky high heels et al, thank you so much all the same


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and everyone's looks! Here's my effort today with my K32 Chamonix  _Real_ casual!



gorgeous kelly!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> gorgeous kelly!



Thanks so much!


----------



## ladysarah

perlerare said:


> This. As seen in the socialite thread.



Lovely! Anyone here knows details about the shoes? Adorable shoes...


----------



## am2022

adorable!!!



TankerToad said:


> From Socalites thread
> The Sellier always feels formal but this look ROCKS!


----------



## am2022

lovely!!! 



Junglelove said:


> Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:


----------



## Anfang

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and everyone's looks! Here's my effort today with my K32 Chamonix  _Real_ casual!


Pretty good pic, once more, *Couture Coco*! You're looking great, and your K is awesome!


----------



## flower71

Junglelove said:


> Kelly 35 Retourne Rubis Togo with PHW:


perfection! I love your whole outfit...and that Ruby is TDF!


----------



## Couture Coco

Anfang said:


> Pretty good pic, once more, *Couture Coco*! You're looking great, and your K is awesome!



Aw thanks so much Anfang!


----------



## Couture Coco

Aurelia24 said:


> Sometime I wear my bigger kelly with the flap open. In fact it does ruin the structure of the bag, but since my bag is 63 years old (and probably the previous owner wore it always in this way) and has acquired only a slight curve in the back, I think that if one does it sometime there's no problem.
> This is my casual Kelly wear of today-



Adore!


----------



## jalapeno

Aurelia24 said:


> Sometime I wear my bigger kelly with the flap open. In fact it does ruin the structure of the bag, but since my bag is 63 years old (and probably the previous owner wore it always in this way) and has acquired only a slight curve in the back, I think that if one does it sometime there's no problem.
> This is my casual Kelly wear of today-



You kelly is so cute!! What size is it? Love love love!!


----------



## Aurelia24

Thank you very much, is a size 20 often called "mini". There is also a smaller size, 15 cm.


----------



## wt880014

amacasa said:


> lovely!!!



Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and everyone's looks! Here's my effort today with my K32 Chamonix  _Real_ casual!



Love your kelly and your whole outfit!! Please ID your scarves, its so pretty!!


----------



## 880

I used to wear my 28 sellier BBK and 28 sellier porc Kelly with an evelyne strap cross body, sometimes in a contrasting color. I always wore them casually as the 28 was a day bag size. Since they were vintage I would wear it with strap over the arms, turnlock twisted to keep from stressing out the spine. I've posted pictures before, but I am having some issues with ios7.2, so if I am unsuccessful posting here, a search should turn up lots.


----------



## Couture Coco

Lovehermes89 said:


> Love your kelly and your whole outfit!! Please ID your scarves, its so pretty!!



Oh - thank you so much! My scarf is a vintage 'La Promende de Longchamps'


----------



## Couture Coco

880 said:


> I used to wear my 28 sellier BBK and 28 sellier porc Kelly with an evelyne strap cross body, sometimes in a contrasting color. I always wore them casually as the 28 was a day bag size. Since they were vintage I would wear it with strap over the arms, turnlock twisted to keep from stressing out the spine. I've posted pictures before, but I am having some issues with ios7.2, so if I am unsuccessful posting here, a search should turn up lots.



I'm a HUGE fan of the 28s and would love to wear mine with a canvas strap like this - cross body is great as I sometimes like to 'forget' I'm carrying anything


----------



## Junglelove

I've tried to wear my Kellys cross body both with canvas and with regular straps, unfortunately they look too short on me, maybe I should have ordered a longer canvas strap.
Have any of you tried some kind of *accessory to enlarge the straps*? I was thinking about something like this "mousqueton":


----------



## Vita

I love to carry my 40 Kelly with the strap from Jypsiere as both purses are in the same colour. I actually was searching for matching Jypsiere for long time because I like to wear Kelly cross body.
Thinking now about buying Evelyne in matching colour for my other Kelly because I like Evelyne and I would like to use its' strap for Kelly too.


----------



## Aurelia24

Junglelove said:


> I've tried to wear my Kellys cross body both with canvas and with regular straps, unfortunately they look too short on me, maybe I should have ordered a longer canvas strap.
> Have any of you tried some kind of *accessory to enlarge the straps*? I was thinking about something like this "mousqueton":



Try with adding a breloque charm on one end...


----------



## LindaHermes

You can put a twilly and a charm to make it look more casual and younger!


----------



## Couture Coco

LindaHermes said:


> You can put a twilly and a charm to make it look more casual and younger!



Beautiful - LOVE that twilly and charm


----------



## catsinthebag

Bumping this to ask what you all think of a Rouge Vif box Kelly as an everyday bag for someone who dresses very casually? I have my eye on one and from photos, the color looks spectacular, but I have to say, it looks a lot brighter than my usual MO (I'm usually in black, gray, navy and white, and my brights are usually blue, not red). Also, the bag is vintage and so has gold hardware while all my jewelry is silver/white gold. 

Does anyone have a Rouge Vif box Kelly (this one is a 32 retourne), and if so, can you share your thoughts? I want to be sure of its versatility and ability to go casual before I pull the trigger....


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Bumping this to ask what you all think of a Rouge Vif box Kelly as an everyday bag for someone who dresses very casually? I have my eye on one and from photos, the color looks spectacular, but I have to say, it looks a lot brighter than my usual MO (I'm usually in black, gray, navy and white, and my brights are usually blue, not red). Also, the bag is vintage and so has gold hardware while all my jewelry is silver/white gold.
> 
> Does anyone have a Rouge Vif box Kelly (this one is a 32 retourne), and if so, can you share your thoughts? I want to be sure of its versatility and ability to go casual before I pull the trigger....


I love red as an accent to neutrals....if you want a more neutral red than Rouge Vif, Rouge H is to me an ideal neutral...but all the colors you list as core to your wardrobe look amazing with a pop of red accessory.
My red Kelly is Rouge H so I can't speak to Vif but I know a few people here (hello arabesques) who love theirs.
As for the GHW, the hardware on a Kelly is just not so prominent that you cannot wear it with silver. IMO most H reds look best with GHW (and I am a silver girl).


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> I love red as an accent to neutrals....if you want a more neutral red than Rouge Vif, Rouge H is to me an ideal neutral...but all the colors you list as core to your wardrobe look amazing with a pop of red accessory.
> My red Kelly is Rouge H so I can't speak to Vif but I know a few people here (hello arabesques) who love theirs.
> As for the GHW, the hardware on a Kelly is just not so prominent that you cannot wear it with silver. IMO most H reds look best with GHW (and I am a silver girl).



Thanks, QuelleFromage! I love red as an accent to neutrals, but I am wondering about the brightness of Rouge Vif. My leather GP is rouge H, so I'm with you on that one! 

I'm also wondering about box for everyday use. Like you, I'm a silver girl, so glad you thing red with gold is OK with silver. Looking for a little enabling here!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LindaHermes said:


> You can put a twilly and a charm to make it look more casual and younger!


 

This looks great


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Bumping this to ask what you all think of a Rouge Vif box Kelly as an everyday bag for someone who dresses very casually? I have my eye on one and from photos, the color looks spectacular, but I have to say, it looks a lot brighter than my usual MO (I'm usually in black, gray, navy and white, and my brights are usually blue, not red). Also, the bag is vintage and so has gold hardware while all my jewelry is silver/white gold.
> 
> Does anyone have a Rouge Vif box Kelly (this one is a 32 retourne), and if so, can you share your thoughts? I want to be sure of its versatility and ability to go casual before I pull the trigger....



I think that rouge vif as an everyday bag will be fabulous! In fact, I am determined that my next H bag will be a red K ~ that is after I pick up my bleu izmir B35 when I get home in a few weeks ~ love that pop of red that really can go with almost any outfit!


----------



## duomo_rosewood

Actually I would wear her in the way I want to..Normal way..don't hv to add anything else to my Kelly..I always carry my sellier kelly32 wt casually outfits ,my tee n my flats.She has her own aura which u don't hv to ever too much try matching wt anything.

I don't care other ppl much.I would wear my sellier kelly anytime  whenever I want to use her and just the same to any of my hi end designer bags..Just go ahead n be happy!!


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> Bumping this to ask what you all think of a Rouge Vif box Kelly as an everyday bag for someone who dresses very casually? I have my eye on one and from photos, the color looks spectacular, but I have to say, it looks a lot brighter than my usual MO (I'm usually in black, gray, navy and white, and my brights are usually blue, not red). Also, the bag is vintage and so has gold hardware while all my jewelry is silver/white gold.
> 
> Does anyone have a Rouge Vif box Kelly (this one is a 32 retourne), and if so, can you share your thoughts? I want to be sure of its versatility and ability to go casual before I pull the trigger....




here is a comparison pic of rouge H and rouge vif..i would use rouge H every day. rouge vif is too bright for me as an everyday bag but that's just me and my lifestyle and my work environment..if you are comfortable with it in your environment, i say go for it!!


----------



## Aurelia24

My mini Kelly is in Rouge Vif and I adore this color! It's the perfect RED, while rouge H is not a real red but more a burgundy (it's a lovely color though, exactly the next on my list). I call it perfect because it's bright but not tomato-like, deep and rich. And absolutely needs the GHW, so go for it!


----------



## arabesques

QuelleFromage said:


> I love red as an accent to neutrals....if you want a more neutral red than Rouge Vif, Rouge H is to me an ideal neutral...but all the colors you list as core to your wardrobe look amazing with a pop of red accessory.
> My red Kelly is Rouge H so I can't speak to Vif but I know a few people here (hello arabesques) who love theirs.
> As for the GHW, the hardware on a Kelly is just not so prominent that you cannot wear it with silver. IMO most H reds look best with GHW (and I am a silver girl).



Thanks for the shout out!  



catsinthebag said:


> Bumping this to ask what you all think of a Rouge Vif box Kelly as an everyday bag for someone who dresses very casually? I have my eye on one and from photos, the color looks spectacular, but I have to say, it looks a lot brighter than my usual MO (I'm usually in black, gray, navy and white, and my brights are usually blue, not red). Also, the bag is vintage and so has gold hardware while all my jewelry is silver/white gold.
> 
> Does anyone have a Rouge Vif box Kelly (this one is a 32 retourne), and if so, can you share your thoughts? I want to be sure of its versatility and ability to go casual before I pull the trigger....





chincac said:


> here is a comparison pic of rouge H and rouge vif..i would use rouge H every day. rouge vif is too bright for me as an everyday bag but that's just me and my lifestyle and my work environment..if you are comfortable with it in your environment, i say go for it!!
> 
> View attachment 2372998



I have a rouge vif box kelly 28cm, a rouge h chamonix dalvy, and a rouge vif box jige pm (all in my avatar).

I love red.  LOVE red.  All of these bags are very, very versatile with casual and dressier clothes.  The rouge h is more discrete and less attention grabbing, so I've admitted to myself I'd like a rouge h kelly too down the line, but the rouge vif box is very simple to wear and it has a fresh feel.  I don't bother thinking about jewelry and hardware colors and simply wear silver jewelry with the gold bag hardware.

WHat I really love about rouge vif box is how subtle the scuffs and scratches show as it develops a patina.  It's really beautiful.


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> here is a comparison pic of rouge H and rouge vif..i would use rouge H every day. rouge vif is too bright for me as an everyday bag but that's just me and my lifestyle and my work environment..if you are comfortable with it in your environment, i say go for it!!
> 
> View attachment 2372998



Great comparison picture- you can always be relied to do the best. I agree with you about vif being very bright - I think it depends where one lives, in London light it just looks too bright.. I saw a lady carrying one at Selfridges and it really stood out among everything, including the merchandise.


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> here is a comparison pic of rouge H and rouge vif..i would use rouge H every day. rouge vif is too bright for me as an everyday bag but that's just me and my lifestyle and my work environment..if you are comfortable with it in your environment, i say go for it!!
> 
> View attachment 2372998



Good lord these are both so beautiful, but in very different ways! Thank you so much for posting. I have a GP in Rouge H that I love a lot, but don't know that I want to do two bags in the same color (although they would probably look quite different in the different leathers). That Rouge Vif is very bright indeed -- looks like a pop of cherry red. It makes my mouth water, but I will have to think on whether I want it in a bag I want to use a lot.

What would be the in-between red? Rouge Garrance?


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I think that rouge vif as an everyday bag will be fabulous! In fact, I am determined that my next H bag will be a red K ~ that is after I pick up my bleu izmir B35 when I get home in a few weeks ~ love that pop of red that really can go with almost any outfit!



Thanks, Vigee! Can't wait to see your Blue Izmir -- such an amazing blue!


----------



## catsinthebag

Aurelia24 said:


> My mini Kelly is in Rouge Vif and I adore this color! It's the perfect RED, while rouge H is not a real red but more a burgundy (it's a lovely color though, exactly the next on my list). I call it perfect because it's bright but not tomato-like, deep and rich. And absolutely needs the GHW, so go for it!



Aurelia, I have admired your Kelly's from afar -- both are so beautiful! I do like that Rouge Vif is a true, not tomato, red. Just have to be sure that it wont be too much in the 32 size (rather than yours, which is a 20, right?). And you're right, the more I look at it, the gold hardware is just perfect.


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Thanks for the shout out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a rouge vif box kelly 28cm, a rouge h chamonix dalvy, and a rouge vif box jige pm (all in my avatar).
> 
> I love red.  LOVE red.  All of these bags are very, very versatile with casual and dressier clothes.  The rouge h is more discrete and less attention grabbing, so I've admitted to myself I'd like a rouge h kelly too down the line, but the rouge vif box is very simple to wear and it has a fresh feel.  I don't bother thinking about jewelry and hardware colors and simply wear silver jewelry with the gold bag hardware.
> 
> WHat I really love about rouge vif box is how subtle the scuffs and scratches show as it develops a patina.  It's really beautiful.



Arabesques, I'm so glad you chimed in, because I've been wanting to ask you about the specs of the Kelly in your avatar! If that's what Rouge Vif really looks like, I may just be sold on this color. If your Kelly was a 32 instead of a 28, would you still love the bag as much or would it be too much bright red in the larger size?

Funny thing about this color -- I stopped in my local boutique this afternoon to see if I could see the color swatch in the leather book, and it doesn't even exist! My SA said she hasn't ever seen Rouge Vif in box. I said, well, the bag I'm looking at is 20 years old! Apparently Rouge Vif in box has not been made in quite some time....


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> Good lord these are both so beautiful, but in very different ways! Thank you so much for posting. I have a GP in Rouge H that I love a lot, but don't know that I want to do two bags in the same color (although they would probably look quite different in the different leathers). That Rouge Vif is very bright indeed -- looks like a pop of cherry red. It makes my mouth water, but I will have to think on whether I want it in a bag I want to use a lot.
> 
> What would be the in-between red? Rouge Garrance?



in boxcalf, rouge vif is stunning but also rather bright..i love rouge garrance, deep red, i only have it in a lindy..or rouge casaque is also an alternative to rouge vif. in clemence it is more muted than rouge vif in box imho.  one day i will get organised and take a pic of all my reds together! i attach pics here. hth.

rouge casaque kelly 35 clemence



rouge garrance lindy 30 clemence


----------



## Aurelia24

I guess it all depends from your height. If you're tall I would say no problem, I am quite petite (164 cm) so a 32 on me looks like a suitcase. But if the bag is retourne it's really much more casual and so a bigger bag is very nice even on a slim woman, I have seen really big birkins with slim woman in bright red and really loved the look. You must like to be a little under the light, but not much as I thought.
Plus you can wear rouge vif with both black and blue. 

Look at this gorgeous big bag! http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/socialites-and-their-hermes-769621-126.html


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> in boxcalf, rouge vif is stunning but also rather bright..i love rouge garrance, deep red, i only have it in a lindy..or rouge casaque is also an alternative to rouge vif. in clemence it is more muted than rouge vif in box imho.  one day i will get organised and *take a pic of all my reds together*! i attach pics here. hth.
> 
> rouge casaque kelly 35 clemence
> View attachment 2373181
> 
> 
> rouge garrance lindy 30 clemence
> View attachment 2373182


Yes yes yes, *chincac*! I'd love to see all your reds!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> in boxcalf, rouge vif is stunning but also rather bright..i love rouge garrance, deep red, i only have it in a lindy..or rouge casaque is also an alternative to rouge vif. in clemence it is more muted than rouge vif in box imho.  one day i will get organised and take a pic of all my reds together! i attach pics here. hth.
> 
> rouge casaque kelly 35 clemence
> View attachment 2373181
> 
> 
> rouge garrance lindy 30 clemence
> View attachment 2373182



Love RS! I know it's bright but it's my favorite red.
And I agree with *Anfang* ~ *chincac*, I would love to see a pic of all your reds.


----------



## saucyinterloper

chincac said:


> in boxcalf, rouge vif is stunning but also rather bright..i love rouge garrance, deep red, i only have it in a lindy..or rouge casaque is also an alternative to rouge vif. in clemence it is more muted than rouge vif in box imho.  one day i will get organised and take a pic of all my reds together! i attach pics here. hth.
> 
> rouge casaque kelly 35 clemence
> View attachment 2373181
> 
> 
> rouge garrance lindy 30 clemence
> View attachment 2373182



chincac, your rouge casaque kelly is stunning! I always found red stunning but am unsure how to wear it...now you make me want a red kelly all over again


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love* RS!* I know it's bright but it's my favorite red.
> And I agree with *Anfang* ~ *chincac*, I would love to see a pic of all your reds.



I meant, love *RC*! It's still morning here and I must have been sleeping while posting, lol.


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> in boxcalf, rouge vif is stunning but also rather bright..i love rouge garrance, deep red, i only have it in a lindy..or rouge casaque is also an alternative to rouge vif. in clemence it is more muted than rouge vif in box imho.  one day i will get organised and take a pic of all my reds together! i attach pics here. hth.
> 
> rouge casaque kelly 35 clemence
> View attachment 2373181
> 
> 
> rouge garrance lindy 30 clemence
> View attachment 2373182



That RC is stunning! Do you happen to have a photo of it next to Rouge Vif?


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, QuelleFromage! I love red as an accent to neutrals, but I am wondering about the brightness of Rouge Vif. My leather GP is rouge H, so I'm with you on that one!
> 
> I'm also wondering about box for everyday use. Like you, I'm a silver girl, so glad you thing red with gold is OK with silver. Looking for a little enabling here!


I will admit as a warning my experience with a box Kelly. My rouge H Kelly is from 1980 but absolutely and totally pristine - so I am actually a little wary of carrying her. She's a 28 so this is ok and makes her a go-to-dinner bag: but that means I am looking for a 32, as i want a Kelly for everyday, and I am deliberately looking for a bag that already has patina (if box) and/or marks or scuffs (if, say, barenia). 
That said i know women who are thrilled that every mark they put on their vintage Kelly is theirs...but if your psychology on this is like mine, i would not buy a perfect bag in box as an everyday bag- I'd buy one that's had a little bit of a life 
Once box is patinaed to perfection there is nothing like it 

Back to the HW, I wear 90% silver jewelry and wear my silver CDC nearly every day, and don't find any aesthetic issue with the GHW on a Kelly.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Aurelia24 said:


> I guess it all depends from your height. If you're tall I would say no problem, I am quite petite (164 cm) so a 32 on me looks like a suitcase. But if the bag is retourne it's really much more casual and so a bigger bag is very nice even on a slim woman, I have seen really big birkins with slim woman in bright red and really loved the look. You must like to be a little under the light, but not much as I thought.
> Plus you can wear rouge vif with both black and blue.
> 
> Look at this gorgeous big bag! http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/socialites-and-their-hermes-769621-126.html


I think size is more an issue of proportion and personal style; I'm smaller than Aurelia24 and I have no problem carrying a 32 Kelly or a 35 Birkin in a fairly bright colour. A 35 Kelly looks too much like a briefcase on me, though, unless it's a very informal leather and colour.
Look at Mira Duma and her Rouge H Kelly 32 - perfect, and she is tiny.
catsinthebag, if you are worried about size there are tons of threads on Kelly sizes  but it sounds it is more "is Rouge Vif too bright?" and maybe "can I carry box every day?"
Maybe find an equivalently bright red accessory and wear it for a few days? I know it was a pair of dark red Derek Lam heels that taught me how wonderful that colour is as a neutral (and led me down a slippery slidy Rouge H path!!  )


----------



## arabesques

catsinthebag said:


> Arabesques, I'm so glad you chimed in, because I've been wanting to ask you about the specs of the Kelly in your avatar! If that's what Rouge Vif really looks like, I may just be sold on this color. If your Kelly was a 32 instead of a 28, would you still love the bag as much or would it be too much bright red in the larger size?
> 
> Funny thing about this color -- I stopped in my local boutique this afternoon to see if I could see the color swatch in the leather book, and it doesn't even exist! My SA said she hasn't ever seen Rouge Vif in box. I said, well, the bag I'm looking at is 20 years old! Apparently Rouge Vif in box has not been made in quite some time....



While I love the rouge vif in the smaller size (I've fallen hard for the 28cm Kellyit's perfect for me right now), I wouldn't hesitate to get it in 32cm.  The 35cm would seem big for me if in a bright color, but that's just me.

Yes, rouge vif box is treasure to be found only in the preloved and vintage market.  It makes the color extra special.  You will love it!


----------



## arabesques

QuelleFromage said:


> I will admit as a warning my experience with a box Kelly. My rouge H Kelly is from 1980 but absolutely and totally pristine - so I am actually a little wary of carrying her. She's a 28 so this is ok and makes her a go-to-dinner bag: but that means I am looking for a 32, as i want a Kelly for everyday, and I am deliberately looking for a bag that already has patina (if box) and/or marks or scuffs (if, say, barenia).
> That said i know women who are thrilled that every mark they put on their vintage Kelly is theirs...but if your psychology on this is like mine, i would not buy a perfect bag in box as an everyday bag- I'd buy one that's had a little bit of a life
> Once box is patinaed to perfection there is nothing like it
> 
> Back to the HW, I wear 90% silver jewelry and wear my silver CDC nearly every day, and don't find any aesthetic issue with the GHW on a Kelly.



I'm swooning at the idea of this perfect, pristine Rouge H Kelly . . . Someday I hope to luck into that . . .


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> Yes yes yes, *chincac*! I'd love to see all your reds!



ok, will get on to it soon!! next week as this weekend i am going to switzerland!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> I meant, love *RC*! It's still morning here and I must have been sleeping while posting, lol.



no worries *Vigee*!! will take pic soon..



saucyinterloper said:


> chincac, your rouge casaque kelly is stunning! I always found red stunning but am unsure how to wear it...now you make me want a red kelly all over again



thank you!! a red kelly is a must i think


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> That RC is stunning! Do you happen to have a photo of it next to Rouge Vif?



thank you. no i don't. will try and take a pic for you soon, its gets dark earlier now and i am not at home during daylight..


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> thank you. no i don't. will try and take a pic for you soon, its gets dark earlier now and i am not at home during daylight..



No worries... I don't want to inconvenience you! And you're right, darkness is coming earlier and earlier, and it's not even the end of daylight savings time yet!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> I think size is more an issue of proportion and personal style; I'm smaller than Aurelia24 and I have no problem carrying a 32 Kelly or a 35 Birkin in a fairly bright colour. A 35 Kelly looks too much like a briefcase on me, though, unless it's a very informal leather and colour.
> Look at Mira Duma and her Rouge H Kelly 32 - perfect, and she is tiny.
> catsinthebag, if you are worried about size there are tons of threads on Kelly sizes  but it sounds it is more "is Rouge Vif too bright?" and maybe "can I carry box every day?"
> Maybe find an equivalently bright red accessory and wear it for a few days? I know it was a pair of dark red Derek Lam heels that taught me how wonderful that colour is as a neutral (and led me down a slippery slidy Rouge H path!!  )



You are right, it is totally a question of "Is is too bright?" as well as the question of using box everyday (although I'm getting over that one, as I would be getting an older bag with the patina already firmly in place!). I like your idea of carrying a similarly bright accessory for a few days, but I don't have one! Rouge Vif would be a bit of a departure for me, so I want to make sure of my comfort level before I buy. That said, every time I see it in photos it makes my mouth water! 

I hear you on the 35 feeling like a briefcase -- I had the opportunity to try one on a couple of years ago and that's exactly how it looked on me (the fact that it was black didn't help). The one time I held a 32, I just instinctively sensed it was the right size, although I'd also consider a 28 in retourne. I'm 5'6 and slim, so I could carry a 35 I suppose, I just prefer the 32.

Thanks for all your thoughts on this -- it is truly helpful!


----------



## QuelleFromage

arabesques said:


> I'm swooning at the idea of this perfect, pristine Rouge H Kelly . . . Someday I hope to luck into that . . .


You'll find one...mine was not so _cher_, but rather good bag karma from a lovely, lovely tPFer 

I don't know why, but this strikes me as a perfect bag for you!


----------



## Aurelia24

For the brightness, you have to know yourself. Without doubt a "big" bag in bright red would make people notice you. This isn't a bad thing: if you don't mind a little attention ( and it also depends on were you live) you will attract people's sight, but usually in a good way, all the compliments I've received are always been on the mini. I was prepared because before it I used to have a Moschino bag in bright red with golden studs, and it's not a problem. Obviously an etoupe bag is less noticeable, but life is not always passing unnoticed. If you are a shy person, I would opt for a rouge H, but not as much as one thinks. You can always add another lately ( like me, inverted...). 
Red is jolly color because it goes nearly with everything, and adds a nice pop of color (but in a more classy way than the "new" colors in other leathers) to any outfit.

For the question regarding scratches, the mini was nearly pristine and I had made some small scratch. It happens, it's not the end of the world, they conceal well with Obenauf's and definitely not bother yourself too much with the "fragility"of box. Box can be restored well and the scratches are not so noticeable.

I hate you all ladies, I was sure a 32 was too big for me (I have a sort of Kelly lookalike in 32 and never user it because I thought it was too big) but now I am starting to consider a 32 retourne! And I am still waiting for my second mini! Argh.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Aurelia24 said:


> For the brightness, you have to know yourself. Without doubt a "big" bag in bright red would make people notice you. This isn't a bad thing: if you don't mind a little attention ( and it also depends on were you live) you will attract people's sight, but usually in a good way, all the compliments I've received are always been on the mini. I was prepared because before it I used to have a Moschino bag in bright red with golden studs, and it's not a problem. Obviously an etoupe bag is less noticeable, but life is not always passing unnoticed. If you are a shy person, I would opt for a rouge H, but not as much as one thinks. You can always add another lately ( like me, inverted...).
> Red is jolly color because it goes nearly with everything, and adds a nice pop of color (but in a more classy way than the "new" colors in other leathers) to any outfit.
> 
> For the question regarding scratches, the mini was nearly pristine and I had made some small scratch. It happens, it's not the end of the world, they conceal well with Obenauf's and definitely not bother yourself too much with the "fragility"of box. Box can be restored well and the scratches are not so noticeable.
> 
> I hate you all ladies, I was sure a 32 was too big for me (I have a sort of Kelly lookalike in 32 and never user it because I thought it was too big) but now I am starting to consider a 32 retourne! And I am still waiting for my second mini! Argh.


*life is not always passing unnoticed* I love this


----------



## catsinthebag

Aurelia24 said:


> For the brightness, you have to know yourself. Without doubt a "big" bag in bright red would make people notice you. This isn't a bad thing: if you don't mind a little attention ( and it also depends on were you live) you will attract people's sight, but usually in a good way, all the compliments I've received are always been on the mini. I was prepared because before it I used to have a Moschino bag in bright red with golden studs, and it's not a problem. Obviously an etoupe bag is less noticeable, but life is not always passing unnoticed. If you are a shy person, I would opt for a rouge H, but not as much as one thinks. You can always add another lately ( like me, inverted...).
> Red is jolly color because it goes nearly with everything, and adds a *nice pop of color (but in a more classy way than the "new" colors in other leathers)* to any outfit.
> 
> For the question regarding scratches, the mini was nearly pristine and I had made some small scratch. It happens, it's not the end of the world, they conceal well with Obenauf's and definitely not bother yourself too much with the "fragility"of box. Box can be restored well and the scratches are not so noticeable.
> 
> I hate you all ladies, I was sure a 32 was too big for me (I have a sort of Kelly lookalike in 32 and never user it because I thought it was too big) but now I am starting to consider a 32 retourne! And I am still waiting for my second mini! Argh.



Funny, when I talked to my SA about this, her recommendations were: 1. Go for a classic color that you won't get tired of, rather than a new color, and 2. Don't get black -- it's boring! Almost any red fits those criteria. 

And this is off topic, but Aurelia, I have to say, your avatar picture is simply amazing. I love it.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> *life is not always passing unnoticed* I love this



I love it too! Wise words here on tPF!


----------



## Aurelia24

catsinthebag said:


> Funny, when I talked to my SA about this, her recommendations were: 1. Go for a classic color that you won't get tired of, rather than a new color, and 2. Don't get black -- it's boring! Almost any red fits those criteria.
> 
> And this is off topic, but Aurelia, I have to say, your avatar picture is simply amazing. I love it.



Thanks, I think the pic is from the catalog of some auction.
Do you have other H bags?


----------



## catsinthebag

Aurelia24 said:


> Thanks, I think the pic is from the catalog of some auction.
> Do you have other H bags?



I have three leather Garden Party totes. Not sure how I ended up with three of the same style bag  but they serve me well and I love them. The Kelly has been a long-time dream that I feel like I've been building up to forever, and now I'm finally ready to take the plunge.


----------



## Aurelia24

In which colors are the GP?


----------



## catsinthebag

Aurelia24 said:


> In which colors are the GP?



Azur, Gold and Rouge H ... I'm hesitant to consider a Kelly in Rouge h because I don't really want two bags in the same color, even though I know they would look very different.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> I have three leather Garden Party totes. Not sure how I ended up with three of the same style bag  but they serve me well and I love them. The Kelly has been a long-time dream that I feel like I've been building up to forever, and *now I'm finally ready to take the plunge.*



Take the plunge, *catsinthebag*! It's so worth it. Love my Ks and have never regretted buying them. I'm being very enabling, I know!


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Take the plunge, *catsinthebag*! It's so worth it. Love my Ks and have never regretted buying them. I'm being very enabling, I know!



Thanks, Vigee! Enabling is what we come here for after all, right? 

Turns out the seller also has a red 28 .... 32 or 28??? Hmmm .....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Vigee! Enabling is what we come here for after all, right?
> 
> Turns out the seller also has a red 28 .... 32 or 28??? Hmmm .....



I love my K32, it's holds just enough to keep me going! Wallet, sunglasses, keys, etc.


----------



## arabesques

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Vigee! Enabling is what we come here for after all, right?
> 
> Turns out the seller also has a red 28 .... 32 or 28??? Hmmm .....



That's an incredible choice to have.  I've seen a 32 rouge vif in real life; it's quite a nice size.  I truly love the 28cm, however, so would recommend that; it fits a great deal of daily stuff, especially when used with a custom purse organizer.  I have never put aside one of my 28cm Kellys in favor of a 30/32cm bag due to room.


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I love my K32, it's holds just enough to keep me going! Wallet, sunglasses, keys, etc.





arabesques said:


> That's an incredible choice to have.  I've seen a 32 rouge vif in real life; it's quite a nice size.  I truly love the 28cm, however, so would recommend that; it fits a great deal of daily stuff, especially when used with a custom purse organizer.  I have never put aside one of my 28cm Kellys in favor of a 30/32cm bag due to room.



Definitely a tough decision, although like you said, Arabesques, an incredible choice to have. I'm leaning toward the 32, as I used to have a Prada bag that was, if the measurements are accurate, about the same size as a 28, and it was just a touch too small. Gonna sleep on it and then hopefully make a decision. Thanks for all the input, ladies!


----------



## hhong001

I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.

I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## thyme

hhong001 said:


> I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.
> 
> I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Looks amazing on you! @5'10" the 35 is perfect. The canvas strap is pretty cool! Congrats!


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Vigee! Enabling is what we come here for after all, right?
> 
> Turns out the seller also has a red 28 .... 32 or 28??? Hmmm .....



Are they sellier or retourne? I would pick 28 sellier or 32 retourne in rouge vif. Looks roughly the same size but retourne fits more for sure. A 32 sellier can look bigger because of the colour..


----------



## Anfang

hhong001 said:


> I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.
> 
> I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


*hhong*, this is one awesome bag!!!  I don't find 35 too big on you. To me, 35 is THE size for a K!


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> Are they sellier or retourne? I would pick 28 sellier or 32 retourne in rouge vif. Looks roughly the same size but retourne fits more for sure. A 32 sellier can look bigger because of the colour..



Both are retourne. I'm really only interested in retourne, especially in box. Not a fan of sharp corners!


----------



## wt880014

Anfang said:


> *hhong*, this is one awesome bag!!!  I don't find 35 too big on you. To me, *35 is THE size for a K*!



This is perfect on you hhong!! The color is gorgeous! 

And I do agree that 35 is the size for a K!

enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hhong001 said:


> I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.
> 
> I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



*hhong*, your *rouge vif* sellier K35 is beyond gorgeous and it is the exact K that I have my mind set on for a future purchase! 
I have two retourne Ks ~ one 35 and a 32 ~ I think that the structure of the sellier is divine. Plus, the 35 looks great on you.


----------



## hhong001

*Chincac*, thanks! I have always admired your beautiful collection of Hermes bags and shawls.  You combine colors really well.

*Anfang*, thank you!

*wt880014*, thank you!

*VigeeLeBrun*, love your style! I am the opposite. I have two selliers (black box 32 and rouge vif 35).  Time to get a retourne.


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> Both are retourne. I'm really only interested in retourne, especially in box. Not a fan of sharp corners!



Hmmm ok. If you want a day to evening bag the 28 should work if you don't carry much. Otherwise definitely the 32! Both will be gorgeous regardless


----------



## TankerToad

hhong001 said:


> I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.
> 
> I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 This is the exact right size for you. It is perfect in every way. This is very enabling!


----------



## ladysarah

hhong001 said:


> I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.
> 
> I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look absolutely lovely! That's what I'd call SMART casual, leaning more on the smart side. ..


----------



## scholastican

hhong001 said:


> I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.
> 
> I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Fantastic all around. Congratulations on your K, it looks amazing!


----------



## hhong001

*TT, Ladysarah, Scholastican*, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## catsinthebag

hhong001 said:


> I am so in love with my new addition. Kelly 35, rouge vif, courchevel sellier. It comes with a canvas strap and that helps the casual look.
> 
> I am 5'10". I must admit that a size 32 would have gotten more use. But the color is beyond gorgeous and I only wear neutual.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look fabulous! and your photos give me confidence that a 32 in Rouge Vif won't be too much on me (I'm 5'6).


----------



## hhong001

catsinthebag said:


> You look fabulous! and your photos give me confidence that a 32 in Rouge Vif won't be too much on me (I'm 5'6).


 
Glad to enable!


----------



## arabesques

Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.

The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.



*arabesques*, haven't seen this pic and I love it! Am just getting in to smaller H bags and the K28 looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.



Arabesques, I love Every Single Thing about this photo! Your jacket, jeans, boots, Kelly, even the books on the shelves behind you is a perfect match!


----------



## arabesques

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *arabesques*, haven't seen this pic and I love it! Am just getting in to smaller H bags and the K28 looks perfect with your outfit!





catsinthebag said:


> Arabesques, I love Every Single Thing about this photo! Your jacket, jeans, boots, Kelly, even the books on the shelves behind you is a perfect match!



Thank you, VigeeLeBrun and catsinthebag.  VlB, You'll love the smaller Kellythough you constantly show how chic the larger Kelly bags can be.

catsinthebagI'm telling you, 28cm is fab.  I carried all my regular stuff PLUS a stash of madeleine cookies.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arabesques said:


> Thank you, VigeeLeBrun and catsinthebag.  VlB, You'll love the smaller Kellythough you constantly show how chic the larger Kelly bags can be.
> 
> catsinthebagI'm telling you, 28cm is fab.  I carried all my regular stuff PLUS a stash of madeleine cookies.



*arabesques*, yes I love larger H bags but now I think that I NEED a few smaller sizes, too! Thanks for the enabling


----------



## ladysarah

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.



I ve never seen this before either - so please - do litter away.... Lovely!


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.



You look gorgeous!! Love the vintage Kelly.. Looks amazing!


----------



## gracekelly

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.



Litter away!  Great look.


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Thank you, VigeeLeBrun and catsinthebag.  VlB, You'll love the smaller Kellythough you constantly show how chic the larger Kelly bags can be.
> 
> catsinthebagI'm telling you, 28cm is fab.  I carried all my regular stuff PLUS a stash of madeleine cookies.



Well, the 28 looks fab on you, that is for sure! I hate to disappoint, but I decided to go with the 32.  I know the 32 will be big enough, and I'm not sure about the 28... and nothing is quite as annoying as a bag that is perfect in every way except that it's just a touch too small for everyday. This will be my only Kelly for quite some time, so I didn't want to risk it being too small to get a lot of use. I figure if I find it to be quite roomy, I can l fertilize the heck out of my money tree and save up for a 28!


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> Well, the 28 looks fab on you, that is for sure! I hate to disappoint, but I decided to go with the 32.  I know the 32 will be big enough, and I'm not sure about the 28... and nothing is quite as annoying as a bag that is perfect in every way except that it's just a touch too small for everyday. This will be my only Kelly for quite some time, so I didn't want to risk it being too small to get a lot of use. I figure if I find it to be quite roomy, I can l fertilize the heck out of my money tree and save up for a 28!



congrats!! great choice! agree with your comments about the 32 size..please post pics when you can..


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> congrats!! great choice! agree with your comments about the 32 size..please post pics when you can..



I will have to figure out how to post pics .... 

The bag is not here yet ... I bought her from Docride, and she's getting the box waterproofing treatment before she makes the flight to me. I can't wait!


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> I will have to figure out how to post pics ....
> 
> The bag is not here yet ... I bought her from Docride, and she's getting the box waterproofing treatment before she makes the flight to me. I can't wait!


Well then you KNOW it will be a gorgeous bag! Doc is the best!

On the size: I'm going to have to go research the threads on what fits in a 28 retourne. I carry way too many "necessities" to fit in my 28 sellier. But I'd love an "everyday" 28


----------



## QuelleFromage

arabesques said:


> since i'm littering the forum with this picture, i thought i'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and i wouldn't add one to this bag) and i must carry it in my hand, it's so light i don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm kelly is the perfect city bag.


amazing!!!! vert forêt ?


----------



## arabesques

QuelleFromage said:


> amazing!!!! vert forêt ?



Thanks, QuelleFromage.  I'm not sure what the color name would be, especially given its age.  Perlerare once called another Kelly in the same green "bottle green", so that's what I'll say for now.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *arabesques*, yes I love larger H bags but now I think that I NEED a few smaller sizes, too! Thanks for the enabling



VigeeLeBrun, My first Kelly was a BBK 35cm that I LOVE.  I love that size very much too, as well as the solid look it gives off.  I hope another might be in my future soon. . . 



ladysarah said:


> I ve never seen this before either - so please - do litter away.... Lovely!



Thank you, ladysarah.  You are the inspiration for us all!



chincac said:


> You look gorgeous!! Love the vintage Kelly.. Looks amazing!



Thanks, chincac!



gracekelly said:


> Litter away!  Great look.



Thanks, gracekelly!



catsinthebag said:


> Well, the 28 looks fab on you, that is for sure! I hate to disappoint, but I decided to go with the 32.  I know the 32 will be big enough, and I'm not sure about the 28... and nothing is quite as annoying as a bag that is perfect in every way except that it's just a touch too small for everyday. This will be my only Kelly for quite some time, so I didn't want to risk it being too small to get a lot of use. I figure if I find it to be quite roomy, I can l fertilize the heck out of my money tree and save up for a 28!



Not to worrythat seems the best choice all the way around.  My first was a 35cm Kelly in black box, because everything else seemed so small.  I carry less now, so I can use other Kelly sizesbut back then, I couldn't imagine fitting everything in anything but a 35.  LOL.


----------



## ferrip

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.



Completely love your complete look! And the color of the Kelly is crazy cute!


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> That RC is stunning! Do you happen to have a photo of it next to Rouge Vif?



ok am stuck at home because of a storm so i can finally take pics in daylight..here is Rouge Casaque clemence k35 next to Rouge Vif boxcalf k28.


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> ok am stuck at home because of a storm so i can finally take pics in daylight..here is Rouge Casaque clemence k35 next to Rouge Vif boxcalf k28.
> 
> View attachment 2380344


Wow, *chincac*, thank to the storm, you're opening the red party!  Can't wait to look at your other babies!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> From the archives, a casual outfit with Oran sandals, Concours GM and argile/etoupe Ghillies K32:





chincac said:


> i am almost always casual..love my bbk!
> 
> View attachment 2345428



PERFECT examples of Kellys worn casually without compromising the stature and structure of the bag .



...........................000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...............................



Casualness is one thing, laziness (or _having _to show the 'HERMES') is another

Sorry guys but if anyone is thinking of wearing their Kelly with the flap open in order to make the bag more casual my advice is (and I mean this in constructive manner) buy a DIFFERENT bag to be casual with. I was put off buying a Kelly when I saw the seller's photos of just not using the 'arms' never mind leaving the flap open. Scratches and patina are one thing but putting strain on the turn-lock, the handle or the frame of the bag are another and totally avoidable. I don't normally tell people what to do or not with _their_ bags but really, you might as well sit on it :sunnies


----------



## arabesques

I guess this might be for me?

I was still getting ready when I took the picture, so going in and out of the bag . . . that's why it's not closed.  I do keep it closed when actually wearing it out, so sorry if the photo gives the wrong idea . . . 





papertiger said:


> PERFECT examples of Kellys worn casually without compromising the stature and structure of the bag .
> 
> 
> 
> ...........................000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...............................
> 
> 
> 
> Casualness is one thing, laziness (or _having _to show the 'HERMES') is another
> 
> Sorry guys but if anyone is thinking of wearing their Kelly with the flap open in order to make the bag more casual my advice is (and I mean this in constructive manner) buy a DIFFERENT bag to be casual with. I was put off buying a Kelly when I saw the seller's photos of just not using the 'arms' never mind leaving the flap open. Scratches and patina are one thing but putting strain on the turn-lock, the handle or the frame of the bag are another and totally avoidable. I don't normally tell people what to do or not with _their_ bags but really, you might as well sit on it :sunnies


----------



## arabesques

ferrip said:


> Completely love your complete look! And the color of the Kelly is crazy cute!



Thank you, ferrip!  And thank you for the PM, toogreat information; I've not been on top of my correspondence the past week . . . xo



chincac said:


> ok am stuck at home because of a storm so i can finally take pics in daylight..here is Rouge Casaque clemence k35 next to Rouge Vif boxcalf k28.
> 
> View attachment 2380344



Gasp!  So beautiful.  How much gorgeousness can one closet hold?  It seems by the look of it, _a lot_!


----------



## Anfang

arabesques said:


> Thank you, ferrip!  And thank you for the PM, toogreat information; I've not been on top of my correspondence the past week . . . xo
> 
> 
> 
> Gasp!  So beautiful.  How much gorgeousness can one closet hold?  It seems by the look of it, _a lot_!


*chincac'*s one surely holds a lot !


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> ok am stuck at home because of a storm so i can finally take pics in daylight..here is Rouge Casaque clemence k35 next to Rouge Vif boxcalf k28.
> 
> View attachment 2380344



Thank you! They are both so beautiful in different ways -- you're very lucky to have them!


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> I guess this might be for me?
> 
> I was still getting ready when I took the picture, so going in and out of the bag . . . that's why it's not closed.  I do keep it closed when actually wearing it out, so sorry if the photo gives the wrong idea . . .



No, my dearest one, not aimed at you at all, it was in direct response to a PM and a more a general word of precaution for those who would wish their Kellys would be Birkins (or a Miu Miu design with an Hermes logo). As so many have demonstrated Kellys can be casual, even decadent love worn vintage but they will never actually be a different bag


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> PERFECT examples of Kellys worn casually without compromising the stature and structure of the bag .
> 
> 
> 
> ...........................000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...............................
> 
> 
> 
> Casualness is one thing, laziness (or _having _to show the 'HERMES') is another
> 
> Sorry guys but if anyone is thinking of wearing their Kelly with the flap open in order to make the bag more casual my advice is (and I mean this in constructive manner) buy a DIFFERENT bag to be casual with. I was put off buying a Kelly when I saw the seller's photos of just not using the 'arms' never mind leaving the flap open. Scratches and patina are one thing but putting strain on the turn-lock, the handle or the frame of the bag are another and totally avoidable. I don't normally tell people what to do or not with _their_ bags but really, you might as well sit on it :sunnies


 
I agree with this. Also not aiming at anybody particularly. I have seen many photos with people wearing Kellys with the flap open and I always feel they should really carry a different bag.


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> No, my dearest one, not aimed at you at all, it was in direct response to a PM and a more a general word of precaution for those who would wish their Kellys would be Birkins (or a Miu Miu design with an Hermes logo). As so many have demonstrated Kellys can be casual, even decadent love worn vintage but they will never actually be a different bag



Thank you, sweetie, for this message _and _for giving this excellent general advice.

But to imaginewanting one's Kelly to look like a Birkin!  The Kelly is so beautiful for its own lines.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree with this. Also not aiming at anybody particularly. I have seen many photos with people wearing Kellys with the flap open and I always feel they should really carry a different bag.



So true!  Plus you are an open target for sticky fingers.  Friend of mine lost her wallet whilst on line at the movie theater waiting to buy a treat.  Went to pay...and no wallet.  That cured her.  

More importantly to me is the strain on the parts of the bag.  I don't know it M Duma is spurring the trend on, but copying her is not a wise thing to do not to mention that 95% of her pix are posed and the bodyguard is not showing up in the pictures.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> No, my dearest one, not aimed at you at all, it was in direct response to a PM and a more a general word of precaution for those who would wish their Kellys would be Birkins (or a Miu Miu design with an Hermes logo). As so many have demonstrated Kellys can be casual, even *decadent love worn vintage* but they will never actually be a different bag



"Decadent love worn vintage," I love it! 



gracekelly said:


> So true!  Plus you are an open target for sticky fingers.  Friend of mine lost her wallet whilst on line at the movie theater waiting to buy a treat.  Went to pay...and no wallet.  That cured her.
> 
> More importantly to me is the strain on the parts of the bag.  I don't know it M Duma is spurring the trend on, but copying her is not a wise thing to do not to mention that 95% of her pix are posed and the bodyguard is not showing up in the pictures.



I dont want to put any undue strain on a Kelly, but my main fear in carrying one this way would be pickpockets. I'm a city girl, and carrying any bag open like this would just be an open invitation for those with sticky fingers, especially on the subway.


----------



## ABlovesH

I actually don't agree that there is only one way to wear a Kelly. My favorite way to wear a Kelly is with the flap open and the straps done up underneath- easy to access the contents but no strain on the turnlock or any other parts of the bag. And the contents are very secure. I do love the way a Kelly *looks* with the straps undone and the flap secured with the turnlock, but I personally won't wear it this way because I don't want to damage the turnlock (but I love seeing photos of others wearing their Kellys this way lol!). Just curious- you also think a Birkin should only be worn the 'proper' way?


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Casualness is one thing, laziness (or _having _to show the 'HERMES') is another
> 
> Sorry guys but if anyone is thinking of wearing their Kelly with the flap open in order to make the bag more casual my advice is (and I mean this in constructive manner) buy a DIFFERENT bag to be casual with. I was put off buying a Kelly when I saw the seller's photos of just not using the 'arms' never mind leaving the flap open. Scratches and patina are one thing but putting strain on the turn-lock, the handle or the frame of the bag are another and totally avoidable. I don't normally tell people what to do or not with _their_ bags but really, you might as well sit on it :sunnies




Excellent observation as always. I like the photo below - very much, but is only a still photo or a blogging shot, rather than real life -  I would never do this to an actual Kelly bag. (wallet would go missing in no time.) It's also disrespectful to the crafts people, whose skill puts these beautiful bags together.


----------



## chicinthecity777

catsinthebag said:


> I dont want to put any undue strain on a Kelly, but my main fear in carrying one this way would be pickpockets. I'm a city girl, and carrying any bag open like this would just be an open invitation for those with sticky fingers, especially on the subway.


 


gracekelly said:


> So true! Plus you are an open target for sticky fingers. Friend of mine lost her wallet whilst on line at the movie theater waiting to buy a treat. Went to pay...and no wallet. That cured her.
> 
> More importantly to me is the strain on the parts of the bag. I don't know it M Duma is spurring the trend on, but copying her is not a wise thing to do not to mention that 95% of her pix are posed and the bodyguard is not showing up in the pictures.


 
Totally agree with both! In fact the first thing comes to my mind when I see an open Kelly is its vulnerability to pick-pockets. I must confess that I occasionally do this but I try not to. And I don&#8217;t like the lopsided look anyhow.


----------



## Jasmine1388

Love this thread .. Can't wait to get my first Kelly


----------



## gracekelly

I am thinking that the overriding reason why people carry their bags open like this, Birkin or Kelly, is so the world will see the Hermes stamping.  Many many years ago when I was in my early 20's I had an older friend from Paris who was now living in the US.  At that time she proudly showed me her Kelly.  I realize now that it was black box.  She told me that women would leave the bag open or tuck the flap in so that  the Hermes name would show. I thought it sounded pretty silly at the time, but what did I know?   So this is not a new phenomenon and goes to show _ plus ça change, plus c&#8217;est la même chose._

No one is saying that there is a "proper" way to wear Kelly. I think that what we are more or less agreeing upon is that there  are ways to wear the bag that are safer for the wearer and for the bag.


----------



## Junglelove

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.




Perfect in every possible way, *Arabesques*!


----------



## Junglelove

Am I late for the Red Bag Party?
This is my red family, the four members are among my most loved bags. I wear them all along the year even if the winter in Europe is quite dark (maybe just because of this) I just love the look of them paired with neutral outfits:

Rouge Vif Box Birkin 35, Rouge Vif Tadelakt Kelly Pochette, Rubis Togo Kelly Retourne 35 and Rouge Garance Evelyne GM, all of them with Palladium HW:


----------



## arabesques

Junglelove said:


> Am I late for the Red Bag Party?
> This is my red family, the four members are among my most loved bags. I wear them all along the year even if the winter in Europe is quite dark (maybe just because of this) I just love the look of them paired with neutral outfits:
> 
> Rouge Vif Box Birkin 35, Rouge Vif Tadelakt Kelly Pochette, Rubis Togo Kelly Retourne 35 and Rouge Garance Evelyne GM, all of them with Palladium HW:



OMG  I think I just died and went to heaven!


----------



## Junglelove

arabesques said:


> OMG  I think I just died and went to heaven!


----------



## gracekelly

Junglelove said:


> Am I late for the Red Bag Party?
> This is my red family, the four members are among my most loved bags. I wear them all along the year even if the winter in Europe is quite dark (maybe just because of this) I just love the look of them paired with neutral outfits:
> 
> Rouge Vif Box Birkin 35, Rouge Vif Tadelakt Kelly Pochette, Rubis Togo Kelly Retourne 35 and Rouge Garance Evelyne GM, all of them with Palladium HW:



Just stunning and such a well rounded collection!


----------



## Mindi B

Carrying a bag open to be sure to display the Hermes stamp is distasteful in the same way that, to me, most large-logo'd items are distasteful--IF they are worn only as an advertisement that the wearer has spent X amount on the item.  But of course, most of the time we don't know why someone chooses a product.  We can speculate, but no more.  I like Constances, whereas many ladies on the forum are put off by the giant "H." And yet for some reason I am reluctant to wear a giant "H" belt buckle.  Inconsistent of me, but to each her own.
And I must (respectfully) disagree that carrying a Kelly open is disrespectful to the craftsperson who made the bag.  I may or may not like what someone does to/with their bag--or any other item they own--post-purchase, but with items available for retail sale, for the most part the buyer is king and is free to use the merchandise as they wish.  A powerful argument could be made that spray-painting over a Picasso so it will better match one's sofa is disrespectful to the artist, but Hermes bags are functional items and meant to be used in whatever way suits the owner.  I love to see Hermes bags that look like they've been carried, a lot, and even personalized (a la Jane Birkin's old stickered Birkin).  That's what they're FOR.  IMO.


----------



## thyme

Junglelove said:


> Am I late for the Red Bag Party?
> This is my red family, the four members are among my most loved bags. I wear them all along the year even if the winter in Europe is quite dark (maybe just because of this) I just love the look of them paired with neutral outfits:
> 
> Rouge Vif Box Birkin 35, Rouge Vif Tadelakt Kelly Pochette, Rubis Togo Kelly Retourne 35 and Rouge Garance Evelyne GM, all of them with Palladium HW:



wow..gorgeous reds!!


----------



## ABlovesH

Mindi B said:


> Carrying a bag open to be sure to display the Hermes stamp is distasteful in the same way that, to me, most large-logo'd items are distasteful--IF they are worn only as an advertisement that the wearer has spent X amount on the item.  But of course, most of the time we don't know why someone chooses a product.  We can speculate, but no more.  I like Constances, whereas many ladies on the forum are put off by the giant "H." And yet for some reason I am reluctant to wear a giant "H" belt buckle.  Inconsistent of me, but to each her own.
> And I must (respectfully) disagree that carrying a Kelly open is disrespectful to the craftsperson who made the bag.  I may or may not like what someone does to/with their bag--or any other item they own--post-purchase, but with items available for retail sale, for the most part the buyer is king and is free to use the merchandise as they wish.  A powerful argument could be made that spray-painting over a Picasso so it will better match one's sofa is disrespectful to the artist, but Hermes bags are functional items and meant to be used in whatever way suits the owner.  I love to see Hermes bags that look like they've been carried, a lot, and even personalized (a la Jane Birkin's old stickered Birkin).  That's what they're FOR.  IMO.



I completely agree with you!!! By the way, I never considered that people would wear their Kelly bag open to display the Hermes logo- when I see the bag worn this way I always think it is for ease of use and/or to give a more casual vibe. Wearing it open to display the logo is a bit...tacky. But then again, I am someone who wishes the logo wasn't there at all & I often where my Birkins with the flap out to hide the logo...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mindi B said:


> Carrying a bag open to be sure to display the Hermes stamp is distasteful in the same way that, to me, most large-logo'd items are distasteful--IF they are worn only as an advertisement that the wearer has spent X amount on the item.  But of course, most of the time we don't know why someone chooses a product.  We can speculate, but no more.  I like Constances, whereas many ladies on the forum are put off by the giant "H." And yet for some reason I am reluctant to wear a giant "H" belt buckle.  Inconsistent of me, but to each her own.
> And I must (respectfully) disagree that carrying a Kelly open is disrespectful to the craftsperson who made the bag.  I may or may not like what someone does to/with their bag--or any other item they own--post-purchase, but with items available for retail sale, for the most part the buyer is king and is free to use the merchandise as they wish.  A powerful argument could be made that spray-painting over a Picasso so it will better match one's sofa is disrespectful to the artist, but Hermes bags are functional items and meant to be used in whatever way suits the owner.  I love to see Hermes bags that look like they've been carried, a lot, and even personalized (a la Jane Birkin's old stickered Birkin).  That's what they're FOR.  IMO.


^^ This...I agree...bags are personal and how to carry is a personal choice. I see people with their laundry stuffed in their Birkin, or carrying their dog. I wouldn't do this  but I certainly cannot say they don't have the right or that it's disrespectful.


----------



## Princess D

ABlovesH said:


> I completely agree with you!!! By the way, I never considered that people would wear their Kelly bag open to display the Hermes logo- when I see the bag worn this way I always think it is for ease of use and/or to give a more casual vibe. Wearing it open to display the logo is a bit...tacky. But then again, I am someone who wishes the logo wasn't there at all & I often where my Birkins with the flap out to hide the logo...


 
Sometimes a box kelly without the shoulder strap is extremely difficult to close - I'd have to stop walking, lift one leg and rest it on my thigh in order to close it, if you get what I mean.  So I sometimes just leave it open if I can't close it - BUT ONLY when it's just 5 steps or 10 seconds to the car, or when I entered the office door and 20 steps to my desk.  Or, in rare cases, I can't close it say after taking out the phone to take a call, I would turn the front of the bag to my body and hug it close.  So maybe the snapshots of people carrying the kelly open is that 10 seconds window when they need to find a place to settle and close the bag.. LOL


----------



## ABlovesH

Princess D said:


> Sometimes a box kelly without the shoulder strap is extremely difficult to close - I'd have to stop walking, lift one leg and rest it on my thigh in order to close it, if you get what I mean.  So I sometimes just leave it open if I can't close it - BUT ONLY when it's just 5 steps or 10 seconds to the car, or when I entered the office door and 20 steps to my desk.  Or, in rare cases, I can't close it say after taking out the phone to take a call, I would turn the front of the bag to my body and hug it close.  So maybe the snapshots of people carrying the kelly open is that 10 seconds window when they need to find a place to settle and close the bag.. LOL



And we have to remember that the Kelly was designed before the age of cell phones! I would imagine that even people who like to wear their Kelly closed would occasionally leave it open to retrieve a ringing cell phone. In modern times it's just not possible to have the Kelly fully strapped 100% of the time...not realistic IMO. Maybe Hermes should design an easy access cell phone pouch that clips to the outside of the Kelly lol!!


----------



## Princess Kelly

congratulation!!! love your red cutie!!!


----------



## arabesques

Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.

I'm starting to wonder . . . is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous?


----------



## gracekelly

arabesques said:


> Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder . . . *is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous*?



This.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

arabesques said:


> Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder . . . is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous?



This is what they meant by casual elegance !!


----------



## juliet827

arabesques said:


> Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder . . . is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous?



SO perfect! Love this, arabesques.


----------



## arabesques

Gracekelly&#8212;glad to know I'm not alone in this opinion.

Chkpfbeliever&#8212;thank you! 

And thanks, juliet&#8212;I've so loved seeing your Kelly photos, too.


----------



## TankerToad

Kelly in the city on a rainy day


----------



## arabesques

TankerToad said:


> Kelly in the city on a rainy day



Love!  This is such inspiration to take my red Kelly outeven on relaxed days when wearing black.  Gorgeous!


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder . . . is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous?



You look great! And no, the really isn't a day when the Kelly is not fabulous!


----------



## catsinthebag

TankerToad said:


> Kelly in the city on a rainy day



Sigh ... I'm starting to fall in love with every red Kelly I see!


----------



## ladysarah

arabesques said:


> Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder . . . is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous?



Beautiful composition- perfect with dear Matisse... Can we have close up photos of the pig skin Kelly? Simply love them, very lovely leather.... (my ancient Kelly is also pig skin it just glows.)


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder . . . is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous?



gorgeous!


----------



## arabesques

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! And no, the really isn't a day when the Kelly is not fabulous!



Three cheers to that!  Can't wait to see your red Kellyshe's coming to you, yes?



ladysarah said:


> Beautiful composition- perfect with dear Matisse... Can we have close up photos of the pig skin Kelly? Simply love them, very lovely leather.... (my ancient Kelly is also pig skin it just glows.)



Thanks, ladysarah.  I will surely share some detailed pics, maybe this weekend.  I just finished conditioning her, and it's incredible how beautiful and close to new she looks now.



chincac said:


> gorgeous!



Thanks, chincac!


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Three cheers to that!  Can't wait to see your red Kellyshe's coming you, yes?




Actually, she has arrived! And she's gorgeous. I, on the other hand, have been running around like the proverbial chicken without a head. I hope to have the time this weekend to post pics, which means learning HOW to post pics, something I haven't done yet. Photos to come, though, I promise -- she is too beautiful not to share!


----------



## arabesques

catsinthebag said:


> Actually, she has arrived! And she's gorgeous. I, on the other hand, have been running around like the proverbial chicken without a head. I hope to have the time this weekend to post pics, which means learning HOW to post pics, something I haven't done yet. Photos to come, though, I promise -- she is too beautiful not to share!





Congratulations!  I can't wait to see!


----------



## MYH

TankerToad said:


> Kelly in the city on a rainy day



You are looking positively regal carrying that special gift your DH got you! 



arabesques said:


> Today was yet another gloriously casual day with a Kelly.  Even though it's a sellier, a natural peau porc Kelly 32cm is a divinely casual bag.  I wore it with a Vivienne Westwood blazer and skinny jeans to view art at MoMA in NYC.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder . . . is there really NOT a day when a Kelly is fabulous?



Arabesques - I love your photos and immensely enjoy reading your blog.


----------



## TankerToad

MYH said:


> You are looking positively regal carrying that special gift your DH got you!
> 
> 
> 
> Arabesques - I love your photos and immensely enjoy reading your blog.


 
Aww thx! The red really pops against my black Burberry trench. And the clemence was ok in the rain.
This is really the Year of the Kelly for me~


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> Wow, *chincac*, thank to the storm, you're opening the red party!  Can't wait to look at your other babies!



*Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys. 

the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h


front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence


the kellys


front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes


----------



## gemgem27

Oh wow...your collection is incredible!


----------



## dilsta

Wow chincac! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; speechless!!


----------



## arabesques

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes


----------



## CathayC

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes


 
*Chincac*,
Amazing collections! Thanks for sharing, I need more kellys now LOL 
May I ask if you use your k25 a lot please?
I am thinking of finding a k25. perhaps sellier? Would that be a bit small and "rigid" when use? or retourne is better because I can stuff it?
fyi i am only 5'3, slim, wear size 2-4 so i prefer small size Kelly.
Thank you again in advance.


----------



## ms piggy

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



Lovely. I would use every single one (and wish them all in my closet) except perhaps the vert.


----------



## Aurelia24

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



All WONDERFUL but I would add to my small collection the rouge/panama in an instant!


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



Wow ... I am on beauty overload looking at these pics! All those gorgeous reds, all those gorgeous Kellys ... thank you so much for sharing! 

It looks like the majority of your Kellys are sellier -- do you prefer sellier, or did you go with color or size first, and then retourne/sellier, depending on what was available?


----------



## iCoCo

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes


Wow!!!


----------



## thyme

CathayC said:


> *Chincac*,
> Amazing collections! Thanks for sharing, I need more kellys now LOL
> May I ask if you use your k25 a lot please?
> I am thinking of finding a k25. perhaps sellier? Would that be a bit small and "rigid" when use? or retourne is better because I can stuff it?
> fyi i am only 5'3, slim, wear size 2-4 so i prefer small size Kelly.
> Thank you again in advance.



Thank you *CathayC*..I rotate my bags so I don't use the k25 as much as I like. But last year, I used the k25 travelling in France and Belgium, for two weeks and I was really impressed with my little kelly..it stored everything i needed..the only thing it couldn't store was a bottle of water! I would recommend retourne for a 25, the sellier will not carry much. I think my k25 retourne can stuff as much if not more than my k32 sellier! I think the fact that it was in swift helps in stuffing things..



catsinthebag said:


> Wow ... I am on beauty overload looking at these pics! All those gorgeous reds, all those gorgeous Kellys ... thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> It looks like the majority of your Kellys are sellier -- do you prefer sellier, or did you go with color or size first, and then retourne/sellier, depending on what was available?



thank you *catsinthebag* hmmm..i think there is no straight answer to your question, i kinda stumble upon these bags..as in i only know i want them when i saw them!! i love love the beauty of the sellier, i can't stop admiring the artistry and the lines of the bag..but i have to admit, the retourne is much more practical, functionality wise, for me.. and i am curious which red kelly did you get? please post pics!


----------



## thyme

thank you all for your sweet comments 



gemgem27 said:


> Oh wow...your collection is incredible!





dilsta said:


> Wow chincac! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; speechless!!





arabesques said:


>





ms piggy said:


> Lovely. I would use every single one (and wish them all in my closet) except perhaps the vert.



*ms piggy*, i take that as a huge compliment coming from you. i don't like any tricolour kellys but yours were the only ones i lust after! 



Aurelia24 said:


> All WONDERFUL but I would add to my small collection the rouge/panama in an instant!





iCoCo said:


> Wow!!!


----------



## Junglelove

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black box calf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes




Great collection, *chincac*!  beautiful all of them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



 What beautiful collections!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



All are so pretty! major drool!


----------



## Anfang

TankerToad said:


> Kelly in the city on a rainy day


Superb, *TT! *



chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes


Ooooph, *chincac*! You did it! Thank you about that, and so sorry replying so late, I'm just catching the whole week! Well, asking you for a family pic was worth it, indeed! What a beautiful collex, be it the red family or the K!!  Especially in love with your rouge H boxcalf/panama and your HAC!  Funny how I always turn these down, as I was too afraid they would be of super high maintenance. But looking at them, I may have been stupid once more!  You make me reconsider!


----------



## CathayC

chincac said:


> Thank you *CathayC*..I rotate my bags so I don't use the k25 as much as I like. But last year, I used the k25 travelling in France and Belgium, for two weeks and I was really impressed with my little kelly..it stored everything i needed..the only thing it couldn't store was a bottle of water! I would recommend retourne for a 25, the sellier will not carry much. I think my k25 retourne can stuff as much if not more than my k32 sellier! I think the fact that it was in swift helps in stuffing things..


 
Hello *chincac*
Thank you for sharing your experience with me. You are so nice!
I think k25 retourne will work for daily use.
Btw, since you said sellier 25 is very small, so if I would like to get a sellier also, would you recommend a 28 instead?
I always wear causual (tees, jeans, track suits and sneakers), would you recommend retourne in 28 too?
Thank you very much again for your expertise opinions.


----------



## jalapeno

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



Chincac, you babies are all fabulous!!! I can only dream of having such a collection. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## thyme

Junglelove said:


> Great collection, *chincac*!  beautiful all of them.



thank you *Junglelove*!



CathayC said:


> Hello *chincac*
> Thank you for sharing your experience with me. You are so nice!
> I think k25 retourne will work for daily use.
> Btw, since you said sellier 25 is very small, so if I would like to get a sellier also, would you recommend a 28 instead?
> I always wear causual (tees, jeans, track suits and sneakers), would you recommend retourne in 28 too?
> Thank you very much again for your expertise opinions.



yes i would say a 28 for a sellier..! 



jalapeno said:


> Chincac, you babies are all fabulous!!! I can only dream of having such a collection. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



thank you *jalapeno*..


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What beautiful collections!





Hed Kandi said:


> All are so pretty! major drool!



thank you  happy holidays and safe travels!


----------



## hopiko

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



Stunning collection!  Gorgeous bags, Chin! Such great colors to match with your gorgeous GMs


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> Ooooph, *chincac*! You did it! Thank you about that, and so sorry replying so late, I'm just catching the whole week! Well, asking you for a family pic was worth it, indeed! What a beautiful collex, be it the red family or the K!!  Especially in love with your rouge H boxcalf/panama and your HAC!  Funny how I always turn these down, as I was too afraid they would be of super high maintenance. But looking at them, I may have been stupid once more!  You make me reconsider!



Dear *Anfang*, no worries about the late reply. and thank you! Hope you had a good weekend recovering from a busy week. I had a pretty awful week last week! if i ever thought any of my bags were high maintenance i would never have bought any of them! i have always thought to myself "how can the bags not be hardy when they can withstand ironing before reaching the stores??" i do wonder though whether it is just the B and K that gets ironed or that includes other bags too


----------



## thyme

hopiko said:


> Stunning collection!  Gorgeous bags, Chin! Such great colors to match with your gorgeous GMs



thank you *hopiko*


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Congratulations!  I can't wait to see!





chincac said:


> Thank you *CathayC*..I rotate my bags so I don't use the k25 as much as I like. But last year, I used the k25 travelling in France and Belgium, for two weeks and I was really impressed with my little kelly..it stored everything i needed..the only thing it couldn't store was a bottle of water! I would recommend retourne for a 25, the sellier will not carry much. I think my k25 retourne can stuff as much if not more than my k32 sellier! I think the fact that it was in swift helps in stuffing things..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *catsinthebag* hmmm..i think there is no straight answer to your question, i kinda stumble upon these bags..as in i only know i want them when i saw them!! i love love the beauty of the sellier, i can't stop admiring the artistry and the lines of the bag..but i have to admit, the retourne is much more practical, functionality wise, for me.. and i am curious which red kelly did you get? please post pics!



Just posted a reveal ...


----------



## CathayC

chincac said:


> yes i would say a 28 for a sellier..!


 
Thank you so much for your advise again. I will get retourne 25 and sellier 28


----------



## thyme

CathayC said:


> Thank you so much for your advise again. I will get retourne 25 and sellier 28



great!!! can't wait to see your kellys


----------



## gracekelly

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes




Just love all of them!! Fabulous collection!


----------



## thyme

gracekelly said:


> Just love all of them!! Fabulous collection!



*gracekelly*, thank you, big compliment indeed coming from the red queen


----------



## juliet827

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



Just saw this now, chincac- WOW!!!!! Just spectacular. Such a varied and unique collection, and each one is just beautiful.


----------



## catsinthebag

I posted these pics on my reveal, but wanted to add them here since this is the thread that really got my going on my Kelly quest. I am quite casual! Jeans, J. Crew boots from a few seasons ago, and a Rag and Bone jacket that is sweatshirt material but built like a moto jacket.


----------



## Millicat

Really lovely, casual look, Cat


----------



## Anfang

+1


----------



## catsinthebag

Millicat said:


> Really lovely, casual look, Cat





Anfang said:


> +1



Thanks!


----------



## thyme

juliet827 said:


> Just saw this now, chincac- WOW!!!!! Just spectacular. Such a varied and unique collection, and each one is just beautiful.



thank you *juliet*!


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> I posted these pics on my reveal, but wanted to add them here since this is the thread that really got my going on my Kelly quest. I am quite casual! Jeans, J. Crew boots from a few seasons ago, and a Rag and Bone jacket that is sweatshirt material but built like a moto jacket.



the patina on the kelly is amazing!


----------



## juliet827

My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.


----------



## catsinthebag

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789



This is lovely! Love your outfit and your Kelly!


----------



## Millicat

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789



Love this look


----------



## thyme

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.



Sooo pretty!!


----------



## Anfang

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789


*juliet*, this is such a pretty, joyful pic!


----------



## ladysarah

goodness- I am not even a red bag person, but I LOVE all these...chincac' s collection is so WOW and congratulations to catsinthebag!

And Juliet of course! Just seen that beautiful photo. If  I hang out here any longer, I will simply have to go and remortgage to get myself a red Kelly.


----------



## juliet827

catsinthebag said:


> This is lovely! Love your outfit and your Kelly!





Millicat said:


> Love this look





chincac said:


> Sooo pretty!!





ladysarah said:


> goodness- I am not even a red bag person, but I LOVE all these...chincac' s collection is so WOW and congratulations to catsinthebag!
> 
> And Juliet of course! Just seen that beautiful photo. If  I hang out here any longer, I will simply have to go and remortgage to get myself a red Kelly.



Thank you all so much! I'm not at all a red person but I'm just in love with this bag!


----------



## Hed Kandi

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789



Nice! You carry her very well!


----------



## Junglelove

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789



Impossibly chic, *juliet*!


----------



## Junglelove

Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:


----------



## thyme

Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:



Wow!! Super chic!! Wish i have your long slim legs


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789



Looking as chic as ever!


----------



## dilsta

Gorgeous, junglelove!


----------



## juliet827

Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:



Wow! Gorgeous look and beautiful setting- you look great!


----------



## juliet827

Hed Kandi said:


> Nice! You carry her very well!





Junglelove said:


> Impossibly chic, *juliet*!





luckylove said:


> Looking as chic as ever!



Thanks, you are all too kind. I was looking pretty ratty yesterday but have to love that bag!


----------



## ssma1221

Oh, kelly is so lovely. It goes well with jeans and sandals


----------



## iCoCo

juliet827 said:


> Thanks, you are all too kind. I was looking pretty ratty yesterday but have to love that bag!


Love your outfit


----------



## iCoCo

Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:


So chic!!


----------



## Anfang

Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:


Wow!! You look perfect! This all black outfit with the pop of your shawl is so chic! And your bag is awesome! Not to talk about you! This could be and ad! Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:



Wow, you look so chic, just gorgeous.


----------



## eliwon

Just to share the utmost eyecandy in case no-one has done so already - as it concerns a Kelly I post in this thread:

http://www.mjwilsonphotography.com/tag/pierre-hardys-jeweled-kelly-bag-for-hermes/


----------



## Monceau

Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:


Absolutely divine, *junglelove*, what a vision!


----------



## Monceau

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789


Such an elegant look, *juliet*, super-fabulous!


----------



## Monceau

catsinthebag said:


> I posted these pics on my reveal, but wanted to add them here since this is the thread that really got my going on my Kelly quest. I am quite casual! Jeans, J. Crew boots from a few seasons ago, and a Rag and Bone jacket that is sweatshirt material but built like a moto jacket.
> 
> View attachment 2396037
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396040


Casual-chic with a gorgeous kelly! Congratulations on your stunning find, *Cats*!


----------



## ladysarah

This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.


----------



## Aurelia24

Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:



In this pic you're absolutely gorgeous! Congrats for your sense of style!


----------



## Junglelove

juliet827 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous look and beautiful setting- you look great!





iCoCo said:


> So chic!!





Anfang said:


> Wow!! You look perfect! This all black outfit with the pop of your shawl is so chic! And your bag is awesome! Not to talk about you! This could be and ad! Congrats!





Suzie said:


> Wow, you look so chic, just gorgeous.





Monceau said:


> Absolutely divine, *junglelove*, what a vision!





Aurelia24 said:


> In this pic you're absolutely gorgeous! Congrats for your sense of style!



Thank you Juliet, *Icoco, Anfang, Suzie, Monceau, Aurelia*, for your nice comments on my picture. A 28 BB Kelly is a girl's best friend, isn't it?


----------



## juliet827

Monceau said:


> Such an elegant look, *juliet*, super-fabulous!



Thank you so much, Monceau! 



ladysarah said:


> This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.



Beautiful! Your porc Kelly just glows in the sun, as do you.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ladysarah said:


> This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.





Junglelove said:


> Miss 28 BBK in Place Vendôme:





juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789



So chic... 



chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes



Chincac LOVE YOUR KELLY COLLECTION!!!


----------



## Anfang

ladysarah said:


> This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.


Perfect casual look, *ladysarah*! Your K is a beauty!


----------



## alterego

ladysarah said:


> This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.


Love it!!!


----------



## pattyui

lvpiggy said:


> it's so interesting to read everyone's opinions on this topic, as for some bizarre reason as-yet-unknown-to-piggy, my kelly is closer to the "workhorse bag" category - i wear mine casually all the time, and it's often the one i take on vacation because i like the security of the flap in touristy areas (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i never use the shoulder strap though . . . i like it better as a hand carry, and the handle is the perfect size to carry in the crook of the elbow, IPHO
> 
> tourist pig! very casual, no?



lovely photos and amazing bag.


----------



## ladysarah

Everyone here is so encouraging! Thank you for your generous comments - and keep the casual Kelly pics coming!

Anfang- looking forward to your recipes. I just stumbled upon the cooking thread.


----------



## Anfang

ladysarah said:


> Everyone here is so encouraging! Thank you for your generous comments - and keep the casual Kelly pics coming!
> 
> Anfang- looking forward to your recipes. I just stumbled upon the cooking thread.


Going to find something special for you !


----------



## thyme

ladysarah said:


> This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.



yes..perfect example for this thread!! 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Chincac LOVE YOUR KELLY COLLECTION!!!



thank you *GNIPPOHS*!


----------



## jyyanks

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789


Great look, beautiful bag.  You pulled it together so nicely.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Love your kelly! Congrats!


----------



## iCoCo

My new to me BBK
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## catsinthebag

iCoCo said:


> My new to me BBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405512
> View attachment 2405513
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look great! Just curious, what are you using to extend the strap?


----------



## iCoCo

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! Just curious, what are you using to extend the strap?




Thanks catsinthebag. Not sure of the name but this is the bracelet I used as the extender.  I love it.  The leather charms make it a little lighter.  It comes in either blk leather or barenia leather charms


----------



## thyme

iCoCo said:


> My new to me BBK
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks fabulous cross body and very sleek with palladium hardware!! Congrats..


----------



## Junglelove

iCoCo said:


> My new to me BBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405512
> View attachment 2405513
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on your new BBK, it's beautiful! I love the look of the Breloque as an extender, great idea.


----------



## Anfang

iCoCo said:


> My new to me BBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405512
> View attachment 2405513
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful BBK, *iCoco, *and a clever way to wear it cross-body!


----------



## juliet827

iCoCo said:


> My new to me BBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405512
> View attachment 2405513
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congratulations!!!!! She is beautiful. My BBK, recently refurbished by the talented docride, is my first love. Wear her in the best of health!!


----------



## iCoCo

Thank you Chincac,Junglelove, Anfang, Juliet827 for your kind  compliments.  I am so  excited to own one!!!


----------



## ladysarah

The shoes! I found the shoes as I remember a few of us were asking. Well actually I did not find them, one of the clever ladies in the shoe forum did.

They're current season Aperlai pumps :

http://www.shopbop.com/printed-pumps...&colorId=51557


----------



## Ritzrita

lovely sharing from everyone.  I have recently received my mom's Kelly 32 sellier in raisin box - i feel so spoiled  But the issue is that I have very tiny frame and the Kelly looks really big and bulky on me even when handheld.  Not to mention the use of shoulder strap. 
I can see some of you ladies carry it so well, even cross bodied like iCoCo did!  Very inspiring!


----------



## Anfang

Ritzrita said:


> lovely sharing from everyone.  I have recently received my mom's Kelly 32 sellier in raisin box - i feel so spoiled  But the issue is that I have very tiny frame and the Kelly looks really big and bulky on me even when handheld.  Not to mention the use of shoulder strap.
> I can see some of you ladies carry it so well, even cross bodied like iCoCo did!  Very inspiring!


Try and use it, *Ritzrita*! I'm pretty sure you can rock it!  A 32 sellier K in raisin box is such a GRAIL!  You'll adore it!


----------



## Ritzrita

Thanks Anfang!  I need to figure out how to rock this baby casually.. Otherwise the sellier does look a bit too mature on me.  Maybe the right accessory touch will do the trick


----------



## Anfang

Ritzrita said:


> Thanks Anfang!  I need to figure out how to rock this baby casually.. Otherwise the sellier does look a bit too mature on me.  Maybe the right accessory touch will do the trick


You'll surely find your way to rock it casually, *Ritzrita*. Don't consider the sellier "too mature" or "too ladylike", a sellier perfectly keeps its shape, that does not make it more "ladylike", to me. With grey or black jeans, a nice jacket, a T and flats, you'll look terrific!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ritzrita said:


> lovely sharing from everyone.  I have recently received my mom's Kelly 32 sellier in raisin box - i feel so spoiled  But the issue is that I have very tiny frame and the Kelly looks really big and bulky on me even when handheld.  Not to mention the use of shoulder strap.
> I can see some of you ladies carry it so well, even cross bodied like iCoCo did!  Very inspiring!


Such a dream bag - I have been looking for one!! Give it a chance and you may very well find it suits you - sellier can be young and fun!!


----------



## Ritzrita

Thanks everyone for your kind encouragement! Will give it a try for casual Friday..


----------



## catsinthebag

Ritzrita said:


> Thanks Anfang!  I need to figure out how to rock this baby casually.. Otherwise the sellier does look a bit too mature on me.  Maybe the right accessory touch will do the trick



Somewhere on this forum there's a photo of Renee Zellweger absolutely rocking an exotic sellier Kelly with faded jeans. It can be done!


----------



## Anfang

Ritzrita said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind encouragement! Will give it a try for casual Friday..


Yay! And don't forget to post some mod pics!


----------



## Ritzrita

Anfang said:


> Yay! And don't forget to post some mod pics!





Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2419574
> 
> Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!



You look great! Love your coat -- and of course, your Kelly!


----------



## loves

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2419574
> 
> Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!



you are so stylish, love it!


----------



## OhManolo

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2419574
> 
> Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!



You look so chic! Love the K! Makes me want to take out my K tomorrow!


----------



## Romi2010

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2419574
> 
> Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!



Gorgeous Kelly!  It's not big at all.  You wear it very well


----------



## iCoCo

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2419574
> 
> Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!


You're rocking it ritzrita&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## fufu

Love this thread.

Here's how I wear my K35 Rouge Vif casually 




My height: 5'1"


----------



## TankerToad

Kelly 32 just hanging around


----------



## ferrip

ladysarah said:


> This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.



Gorgeous! Love the Kelly peeking out of the fur!


----------



## thyme

Ritzrita said:


> Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!



simply amazing!!


----------



## thyme

fufu said:


> Love this thread.
> 
> Here's how I wear my K35 Rouge Vif casually
> 
> 
> My height: 5'1"



fabulous!! you rock the k35!


----------



## Ritzrita

Happy casual Friday!  Love how this color transforms in natural daylight 

Fufu u look amazing with your K35!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2420811
> 
> Happy casual Friday!  Love how this color transforms in natural daylight
> 
> Fufu u look amazing with your K35!



Oh wow!! Is this a raisin color?? Omg I am in love with ur bag...


----------



## Princess D

TankerToad said:


> Kelly 32 just hanging around


 
Love this!!!
Been seeing so many red kellys on TPF these days.  Where's mine??


----------



## Ritzrita

DizzyFairy said:


> Oh wow!! Is this a raisin color?? Omg I am in love with ur bag...



Yes this Miss Raisin is definitely getting more of my love &#128536;


----------



## cherrycola

Being 7 months pregnant I dress quite casually most days. (we can't all be fabulous like Victoria Beckham!  ) Here's how I styled my K32 yesterday - lace tank, dark denim skirt, FitFlops comfort sandals.


----------



## thyme

cherrycola said:


> Being 7 months pregnant I dress quite casually most days. (we can't all be fabulous like Victoria Beckham!  ) Here's how I styled my K32 yesterday - lace tank, dark denim skirt, FitFlops comfort sandals.



Gorgeous and congrats on your baby and your kelly!


----------



## loves

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2420811
> 
> Happy casual Friday!  Love how this color transforms in natural daylight
> 
> Fufu u look amazing with your K35!



gorgeous and happy friday!



TankerToad said:


> Kelly 32 just hanging around



i'd like to hang around this beauty too!



fufu said:


> Love this thread.
> 
> Here's how I wear my K35 Rouge Vif casually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My height: 5'1"



you rock the 35 fufu!


----------



## fufu

cherrycola said:


> Being 7 months pregnant I dress quite casually most days. (we can't all be fabulous like Victoria Beckham!  ) Here's how I styled my K32 yesterday - lace tank, dark denim skirt, FitFlops comfort sandals.



Looking awesome ^^


----------



## cherrycola

fufu said:


> Looking awesome ^^





chincac said:


> Gorgeous and congrats on your baby and your kelly!



You're too kind, *fufu* and *chincac*. Thank you!


----------



## Anfang

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2419574
> 
> Finally! I have been using this beauty for work this week, love love love it!!


*Ritzrita*, this is a perfect outfit! You rock with these silver shoes! 



fufu said:


> Love this thread.
> 
> Here's how I wear my K35 Rouge Vif casually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My height: 5'1"


*fufu*, what a nice bag, perfectly carried! 



TankerToad said:


> Kelly 32 just hanging around


But how could we be tired of looking those red beauties, uh? 



Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2420811
> 
> Happy casual Friday!  Love how this color transforms in natural daylight
> 
> Fufu u look amazing with your K35!


Raisin!!! I'm swooning! 



cherrycola said:


> Being 7 months pregnant I dress quite casually most days. (we can't all be fabulous like Victoria Beckham!  ) Here's how I styled my K32 yesterday - lace tank, dark denim skirt, FitFlops comfort sandals.


*cherrycola*, you look perfect! I wish you a smooth delivery!


----------



## alterego

Ritzrita said:


> View attachment 2420811
> 
> Happy casual Friday!  Love how this color transforms in natural daylight
> 
> Fufu u look amazing with your K35!


I love love love this colour! It's quite a chameleon depending upon the light.


----------



## nadineluv

cherrycola said:


> Being 7 months pregnant I dress quite casually most days. (we can't all be fabulous like Victoria Beckham!  ) Here's how I styled my K32 yesterday - lace tank, dark denim skirt, FitFlops comfort sandals.



Beautiful Kelly!! Looks great next to your cute bump!!


----------



## purseinsanity

TankerToad said:


> Kelly 32 just hanging around



What color is she TT?  Love!


----------



## TankerToad

purseinsanity said:


> What color is she TT?  Love!



Rouge casaque 
GHW
Clemence 
32 Kelly
Thank you
I love her


----------



## doloresmia

Ayako Comte


----------



## doloresmia

Another


----------



## bagidiotic

doloresmia said:


> Another



So sweet n gorgeous
Both of u
So stylish couple


----------



## wawa

Kelly is great for preggos!


----------



## cherrycola

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful Kelly!! Looks great next to your cute bump!!



Thank you! Hoping that the bump stays cute after she's born, hah!


----------



## cherrycola

wawa said:


> View attachment 2423340
> 
> 
> Kelly is great for preggos!



Oh I so agree! Yours looks amazing on you.


----------



## doloresmia

bagidiotic said:


> So sweet n gorgeous
> Both of u
> So stylish couple



Sadly, I don't have the great fortune to have a gorgeous exotic sellier. Someday, maybe. I can dream. 

Until then, this is my Kelly and my metal detector in the back.


----------



## doloresmia

wawa said:


> View attachment 2423340
> 
> 
> Kelly is great for preggos!



Adorable! I love this thread!


----------



## Anfang

wawa said:


> View attachment 2423340
> 
> 
> Kelly is great for preggos!


I totally agree! You look great!  And so will you after delivery! 



doloresmia said:


> Sadly, I don't have the great fortune to have a gorgeous exotic sellier. Someday, maybe. I can dream.
> 
> Until then, this is my Kelly and my metal detector in the back.


*doloresmia*, this one is beautiful!


----------



## thyme

doloresmia said:


> Sadly, I don't have the great fortune to have a gorgeous exotic sellier. Someday, maybe. I can dream.
> 
> Until then, this is my Kelly and my metal detector in the back.



you look great!! i love your shawl..what is it??


----------



## doloresmia

chincac said:


> you look great!! i love your shawl..what is it??



Thank you! Tigre royale, which really is due for a comeback imo


----------



## doloresmia

Anfang said:


> I totally agree! You look great!  And so will you after delivery!
> 
> *doloresmia*, this one is beautiful!



You are so great.... And I am inspired by your after swim photos, but not yet enough to make it to the pool


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> This is as casual as it gets I think- weekend in the country about to  try the local pub.



Perfect


----------



## thyme

doloresmia said:


> Thank you! Tigre royale, which really is due for a comeback imo



Agree! Its gorgeous.


----------



## Anfang

doloresmia said:


> You are so great.... And I am inspired by your after swim photos, but not yet enough to make it to the pool


Thank you my dear! The point is, I'm old, now, and have to fight to keep my body its shape... Your Tigre Royal is stunning!


----------



## arabesques

All these beautiful Kelly bags!  

I wore different Kelly bags on some casual outings lately, so I thought I would share and contribute to this wonderful thread.


----------



## Millicat

Anfang said:


> Thank you my dear! The point is, I'm old, now, and have to fight to keep my body its shape... Your Tigre Royal is stunning!



Oh, don't listen to it !!!!  
Anfang is not _old_, she 's fit, has a lovely face, beautiful eyes and is the sweetest person, i'm going to bag slap her again now


----------



## Millicat

arabesques said:


> All these beautiful Kelly bags!
> 
> I wore different Kelly bags on some casual outings lately, so I thought I would share and contribute to this wonderful thread.



These are great, lovely action shots


----------



## Anfang

Millicat said:


> Oh, don't listen to it !!!!
> Anfang is not _old_, she 's fit, has a lovely face, beautiful eyes and is the sweetest person, i'm going to bag slap her again now


*Milli*, you make me blush!


----------



## Anfang

^  Sorry, was talking over the phone, pressed the button too quickly...


----------



## Kelly_76

arabesques said:


> All these beautiful Kelly bags!
> 
> I wore different Kelly bags on some casual outings lately, so I thought I would share and contribute to this wonderful thread.



What a wonderful pic. You both look so happy and in love. Congrats on your DH/lover(?)! This is what you won't find in any H boutique in the world even if you are on the waiting list!


----------



## arabesques

Millicat said:


> These are great, lovely action shots



Thanks, Millicat.



Kelly_76 said:


> What a wonderful pic. You both look so happy and in love. Congrats on your DH/lover(?)! This is what you won't find in any H boutique in the world even if you are on the waiting list!



And thank you, too!  He's my partner and completely one of a kind.


----------



## juliet827

arabesques said:


> All these beautiful Kelly bags!
> 
> I wore different Kelly bags on some casual outings lately, so I thought I would share and contribute to this wonderful thread.



Beautiful pictures, arabesques! You look so lovely and so happy!


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> All these beautiful Kelly bags!
> 
> I wore different Kelly bags on some casual outings lately, so I thought I would share and contribute to this wonderful thread.



lovely pics!!!


----------



## ferrip

doloresmia said:


> Sadly, I don't have the great fortune to have a gorgeous exotic sellier. Someday, maybe. I can dream.
> 
> Until then, this is my Kelly and my metal detector in the back.



A KELLY LAKIS!?  I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Anfang

arabesques said:


> All these beautiful Kelly bags!
> 
> I wore different Kelly bags on some casual outings lately, so I thought I would share and contribute to this wonderful thread.


*Arabesques*, thank you for sharing this! The most joyful winter pics! Your DH/lover/friend and you look so happy!


----------



## doloresmia

ferrip said:


> A KELLY LAKIS!?  I LOVE IT!!!!



Thank you! Lakis is so sharp..... elevates anything i wear.


----------



## jmen

Anfang said:


> Thank you my dear! The point is, I'm old, now, and have to fight to keep my body its shape... Your Tigre Royal is stunning!


 
There is a wonderful Paul Simon song that has a line that goes "if you think I'm old, Now God is old."   (Well said/sung, P.S.)


----------



## 3awus

juliet827 said:


> My super-casual look today with Rouge H Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396789


love your rouge h


----------



## thyme

:bump:

casual kelly day..


----------



## Hermesaddictt

chincac said:


> :bump:
> 
> casual kelly day..
> 
> View attachment 2444209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444210


Great outfit Chincac. Casual and chic. Love it.


----------



## ayurazzz

Love your ghillies *chincac*!



chincac said:


> :bump:
> 
> 
> 
> casual kelly day..






My casual outfit with my kelly 35


----------



## arabesques

chincac said:


> :bump:
> 
> casual kelly day..
> 
> View attachment 2444209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444210



Gorgeous, chincac!  Both the Kelly and the belt.  Swooning.  Black box is so, so, SO regal and hip at the same time.



ayurazzz said:


> Love your ghillies *chincac*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My casual outfit with my kelly 35
> 
> View attachment 2444270



Beautiful red Kelly, ayurazzz!



I've been wearing my Porc Kelly 32cm a lot this winter.  Here's a recent day, paired with red Joseph biker jacket and a red mousseline.

A Kelly is an effortless bag to carry in the city.


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> :bump:
> 
> casual kelly day..
> 
> View attachment 2444209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444210


*chincac*, great to see your Ghillies in action! You look lovely, my dear! Have a great Sunday! 



ayurazzz said:


> Love your ghillies *chincac*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My casual outfit with my kelly 35
> 
> View attachment 2444270


A superb K, *ayurazzz*! 



arabesques said:


> Gorgeous, chincac!  Both the Kelly and the belt.  Swooning.  Black box is so, so, SO regal and hip at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful red Kelly, ayurazzz!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Porc Kelly 32cm a lot this winter.  Here's a recent day, paired with red Joseph biker jacket and a red mousseline.
> 
> A Kelly is an effortless bag to carry in the city.


And you perfectly wear it, *arabesques*, congrats!


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> :bump:
> 
> casual kelly day..
> 
> View attachment 2444209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444210



Love the clean simplicity of your outfit -- the belt, CDC and Kelly are just the right amount of accessories!


----------



## catsinthebag

ayurazzz said:


> Love your ghillies *chincac*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My casual outfit with my kelly 35
> 
> View attachment 2444270



You look lovely!


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Gorgeous, chincac!  Both the Kelly and the belt.  Swooning.  Black box is so, so, SO regal and hip at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful red Kelly, ayurazzz!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Porc Kelly 32cm a lot this winter.  Here's a recent day, paired with red Joseph biker jacket and a red mousseline.
> 
> A Kelly is an effortless bag to carry in the city.



Cool jacket! (and Kelly, of course!)


----------



## VesperSparrow

arabesques said:


> Gorgeous, chincac!  Both the Kelly and the belt.  Swooning.  Black box is so, so, SO regal and hip at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful red Kelly, ayurazzz!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Porc Kelly 32cm a lot this winter.  Here's a recent day, paired with red Joseph biker jacket and a red mousseline.
> 
> A Kelly is an effortless bag to carry in the city.



Effortless is the word. What a perfect look!


----------



## thyme

Hermesaddictt said:


> Great outfit Chincac. Casual and chic. Love it.



thank you *Hermesaddictt*!



ayurazzz said:


> Love your ghillies *chincac*!



thank you *ayurazzz*, and congrats on your beautiful red kelly!! you look lovely..



arabesques said:


> Gorgeous, chincac!  Both the Kelly and the belt.  Swooning.  Black box is so, so, SO regal and hip at the same time.
> 
> I've been wearing my Porc Kelly 32cm a lot this winter.  Here's a recent day, paired with red Joseph biker jacket and a red mousseline.
> 
> A Kelly is an effortless bag to carry in the city.



*arabesques*..i love your hair!!! absolutely gorgeous!! and you look great in red, and the porc sellier kelly is just pure class on you..i agree the kelly is effortless to carry and thank you! 



Anfang said:


> *chincac*, great to see your Ghillies in action! You look lovely, my dear! Have a great Sunday!



dear *Anfang*, thank you..hope you recovered from your Xmas binge!! 



catsinthebag said:


> Love the clean simplicity of your outfit -- the belt, CDC and Kelly are just the right amount of accessories!



thank you *catsinthebag*


----------



## arabesques

Thanks, VesperSparrow, catsinthebag, ayurazzz, and chincac!



VesperSparrow said:


> Effortless is the word. What a perfect look!





catsinthebag said:


> Cool jacket! (and Kelly, of course!)





Anfang said:


> *chincac*, great to see your Ghillies in action! You look lovely, my dear! Have a great Sunday!
> 
> A superb K, *ayurazzz*!
> 
> And you perfectly wear it, *arabesques*, congrats!





chincac said:


> thank you *Hermesaddictt*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *ayurazzz*, and congrats on your beautiful red kelly!! you look lovely..
> 
> 
> 
> *arabesques*..i love your hair!!! absolutely gorgeous!! and you look great in red, and the porc sellier kelly is just pure class on you..i agree the kelly is effortless to carry and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> dear *Anfang*, thank you..hope you recovered from your Xmas binge!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *catsinthebag*


----------



## ayurazzz

*arabesques*, thank you, love your red jacket! Agree it's so easy to wear the Kelly!



arabesques said:


> Beautiful red Kelly, ayurazzz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Porc Kelly 32cm a lot this winter.  Here's a recent day, paired with red Joseph biker jacket and a red mousseline.
> 
> 
> 
> A Kelly is an effortless bag to carry in the city.




Thank you dear *Anfang* 



Anfang said:


> A superb K, *ayurazzz*!




*catsinthebag* thank you 



catsinthebag said:


> You look lovely!




Thanks *chincac*! 



chincac said:


> thank you *ayurazzz*, and congrats on your beautiful red kelly!! you look lovely..


----------



## NYHONEY

Love your vest!  What is it!?





doloresmia said:


> Sadly, I don't have the great fortune to have a gorgeous exotic sellier. Someday, maybe. I can dream.
> 
> Until then, this is my Kelly and my metal detector in the back.


----------



## doloresmia

NYHONEY said:


> Love your vest!  What is it!?



Thank you! Karl Donoghue from Net-a-porter.... they carry every FW season. Thanks for starting this fun thread.


----------



## NYHONEY

how about kelly flat


----------



## NYHONEY

Almost half year ago. look huge on me tho.


----------



## NYHONEY

It looks fabulous on you! Look so cozy yet stylish. Can't find my size. Def will be my next winter purchase! 





doloresmia said:


> Thank you! Karl Donoghue from Net-a-porter.... they carry every FW season. Thanks for starting this fun thread.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Needing some confidence 

Yesterday I picked up a Sellier kelly 35 bi-color..and I am only 5'3 so I 've always thought 35 will be too big for me.. However my partner surprisingly said that sellier K looks great on me, so I took her home..

I am currently on my trip, so won't see my K again until the coming thursday.However I just can't shake off the idea of i may not pull it off nicely 

Sincerely hoping to see ladies in similar frames rocking your K35 sellier :rain:


----------



## Anfang

NYHONEY said:


> Almost half year ago. look huge on me tho.


A great bag, indeed! I love Kelly flat! You look lovely, *NYHONEY*!


----------



## shopgirl bb

My contribution with kelly casual style.


----------



## sydgirl

Orange_Fizz said:


> Needing some confidence
> 
> Yesterday I picked up a Sellier kelly 35 bi-color..and I am only 5'3 so I 've always thought 35 will be too big for me.. However my partner surprisingly said that sellier K looks great on me, so I took her home..
> 
> I am currently on my trip, so won't see my K again until the coming thursday.However I just can't shake off the idea of i may not pull it off nicely
> 
> Sincerely hoping to see ladies in similar frames rocking your K35 sellier :rain:



I'm the same height and have a K35 sellier too  I love the size


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I'm wearing my BBK32 more often nowaday with the straps on the inside like the ladies in the previous two pics. It's a lot quicker to open and close that way.

Here is my casual outfit from today with a Ralph Lauren sweater, Burberry scarf and my very classic BBK32 in box leather with GHW


----------



## Rouge H

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my BBK32 more often nowaday with the straps on the inside like the ladies in the previous two pics. It's a lot quicker to open and close that way.
> 
> Here is my casual outfit from today with a Ralph Lauren sweater, Burberry scarf and my very classic BBK32 in box leather with GHW



Love the color contrast between your RL Sweater and Burberry Scarf. Your Kelly finishes the look excellent!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sydgirl said:


> I'm the same height and have a K35 sellier too  I love the size


Just stunning!!!


----------



## tustin

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my BBK32 more often nowaday with the straps on the inside like the ladies in the previous two pics. It's a lot quicker to open and close that way.
> 
> Here is my casual outfit from today with a Ralph Lauren sweater, Burberry scarf and my very classic BBK32 in box leather with GHW




Love this look and the vibrancy of your sweater - what a beautiful ensemble!


I'm starting to realize how hard it is getting into the BBK Sellier, especially trying to get out my cell.


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> :bump:
> 
> casual kelly day..
> 
> View attachment 2444209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444210




So pretty...


----------



## arhient

I feel like if you work hard and you achieved something at some level & you are able to afford HERMES then go ahead and carry it and buy it. but if you work for living and save money jsut for one bag, then that's little bit odd.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

sydgirl said:


> I'm the same height and have a K35 sellier too  I love the size



Drop-dead gorgeous K! Love its versatility and vibrant color


----------



## Rouge H

arhient said:


> I feel like if you work hard and you achieved something at some level & you are able to afford HERMES then go ahead and carry it and buy it. but if you work for living and save money jsut for one bag, then that's little bit odd.



Odd? Not at all.. Working and saving money to achieve your goal what could be better than that?


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> So pretty...



thank you!! enjoyed your hols?


----------



## Fabfashion

sydgirl said:


> I'm the same height and have a K35 sellier too  I love the size


Don't mean to get off topic but I think your pic just changed my mind about the size of a Kelly I'd like to get. I love your bag and the color. I was going to go for a 32 or 35 retourne for fear that a sellier will overwhelm my 5'1" frame but yours look great.


----------



## CathayC

sydgirl said:


> I'm the same height and have a K35 sellier too  I love the size




Love this color and your style!




CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my BBK32 more often nowaday with the straps on the inside like the ladies in the previous two pics. It's a lot quicker to open and close that way.
> 
> Here is my casual outfit from today with a Ralph Lauren sweater, Burberry scarf and my very classic BBK32 in box leather with GHW




Classic ghw is simply the best.


----------



## Anfang

shopgirl bb said:


> My contribution with kelly casual style.





sydgirl said:


> I'm the same height and have a K35 sellier too  I love the size





CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my BBK32 more often nowaday with the straps on the inside like the ladies in the previous two pics. It's a lot quicker to open and close that way.
> 
> Here is my casual outfit from today with a Ralph Lauren sweater, Burberry scarf and my very classic BBK32 in box leather with GHW


*shopgirl*, *sydgirl* and *CrackBerryCream*, perfect casual style of you all! Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

Miranda Kerr rocking her étoupe 35 with denim and white shirt
Classic!


----------



## TankerToad

Another
This look is so fantastic !


----------



## TankerToad

Again 
This bag is so perfect on her
Even with her child in her arms !


----------



## TankerToad

And here again !


----------



## CathayC

TankerToad said:


> Again
> This bag is so perfect on her
> Even with her child in her arms !





wow i love this modeling pic.


----------



## TankerToad

CathayC said:


> wow i love this modeling pic.



Love that it shows a beautiful Kelly 35 really being used and worn and enjoyed
Reminds me of how Grace Kelly wore her bags all the time - Miranda's étoupe Kelly is fabulous and inspirational and relevant 
These aren't Instagram selfies- this is a woman rushing out to work or a meeting with her child in the rain carrying a useful and classic bag. Yes, she is beautiful but she is purposeful in these pictures -


----------



## Princess D

TankerToad said:


> And here again !


 
I love her and her Kelly of course.  And those legs.  I wish I could wear leather pants like that


----------



## catsinthebag

TankerToad said:


> Love that it shows a beautiful Kelly 35 really being used and worn and enjoyed
> Reminds me of how Grace Kelly wore her bags all the time - Miranda's étoupe Kelly is fabulous and inspirational and relevant
> These aren't Instagram selfies- this is a woman rushing out to work or a meeting with her child in the rain carrying a useful and classic bag. Yes, she is beautiful but she is purposeful in these pictures -



Well said, TT! The purposeful quality is what makes it beautiful, in a way -- this is not a vapid, look-at-me, the celebrity with my It bag photo!


----------



## sydgirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Just stunning!!!



Thank you etoupebirkin 







Fabfashion said:


> Don't mean to get off topic but I think your pic just changed my mind about the size of a Kelly I'd like to get. I love your bag and the color. I was going to go for a 32 or 35 retourne for fear that a sellier will overwhelm my 5'1" frame but yours look great.




Thank you fabfashion!! I actually love the size and don't think it's too big personally 






CathayC said:


> Love this color and your style!
> 
> Thank you CathayC  too kind
> Lol I'm a very casual dresser most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> *shopgirl*, *sydgirl* and *CrackBerryCream*, perfect casual style of you all! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Anfang
Click to expand...


----------



## TankerToad

Another beautiful casual look&#128153;


----------



## TankerToad

Here's another great casual picture
Who says a Kelly can't look young and and casual chic


----------



## CathayC

TankerToad said:


> Here's another great casual picture
> Who says a Kelly can't look young and and casual chic





oh I am so in love with etoupe Kelly now


----------



## TankerToad

CathayC said:


> oh I am so in love with etoupe Kelly now



Me too!!
Here is another great picture of étoupe Kelly


----------



## TankerToad

And another !!


----------



## TankerToad

rachel roy casual


----------



## Rouge H

TT since you have expressed your love of Etoupe in a Kelly everywhere "Love that Bag" your friend Isabel has one for sale that could give you your fix of Etoupe. I'm sure you would look smashing carrying it!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Rouge H said:


> Love the color contrast between your RL Sweater and Burberry Scarf. Your Kelly finishes the look excellent!!





tustin said:


> Love this look and the vibrancy of your sweater - what a beautiful ensemble!
> 
> 
> I'm starting to realize how hard it is getting into the BBK Sellier, especially trying to get out my cell.





CathayC said:


> Love this color and your style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic ghw is simply the best.





Anfang said:


> *shopgirl*, *sydgirl* and *CrackBerryCream*, perfect casual style of you all! Congrats!



Thanks @ all 

here is another shot wearing an all Saints wool jacket


----------



## miriel

Getting a few bottles of wine today with my etoupe 32" sellier Kelly, etoupe Kelly double tour and Ugg boots.


----------



## blase

chincac said:


> *Anfang*, I finally took a pic of all my red bags together, and since I wear ALL my kellys casually..i also attach a pic of my kellys.
> 
> the reds - i realise i have an addiction to rouge h
> View attachment 2393104
> 
> front: rouge garrance clemence lindy 30, constance 25cm rouge H veau grain lisse, K28 rouge vif boxcalf
> middle: k32cm rouge h panama/boxcalf kelly, k32 rouge h boxcalf kelly
> back: HAC32 rouge h toile/chevre de coromandel, K35 rouge casaque clemence
> 
> 
> the kellys
> View attachment 2393105
> 
> front: k25 orange swift, k28 vert clair courchevel
> middle: k32 rouge h boxcalf, k32 rouge h panama/boxcalf, k28 rouge vif boxcalf
> back: k32 black boxcalf, k35 rouge casaque clemence, k32 caramel ardennes


drooool.

AMAZING COLLECTION, n loveeee the reds! (fav color for hermes and going to be my first H!)


----------



## antheakate

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!



I love the red! What a beautiful bag, you are so lucky! I would wear that brilliant red kelly bag with light blue jeans and a horizontal stripe top!


----------



## Nolia

miriel said:


> Getting a few bottles of wine today with my etoupe 32" sellier Kelly, etoupe Kelly double tour and Ugg boots.



Perfect! I just love sellier Kellys!!


----------



## thyme

blase said:


> drooool.
> 
> AMAZING COLLECTION, n loveeee the reds! (fav color for hermes and going to be my first H!)



thank you *blase*...! looking forward to your red reveal.


----------



## purselover888

miriel said:


> Getting a few bottles of wine today with my etoupe 32" sellier Kelly, etoupe Kelly double tour and Ugg boots.



I like this!!


----------



## lady786

sydgirl said:


> I'm the same height and have a K35 sellier too  I love the size


I just died what a gorgeous Kelly .....what color is it?


----------



## DizzyFairy

Without starting a new thread, Can someone give me inspiration on pairing a black Kelly and casual wear??

Thanks in advance and much much appreciated...


----------



## Gixxer

DizzyFairy said:


> Without starting a new thread, Can someone give me inspiration on pairing a black Kelly and casual wear??
> 
> Thanks in advance and much much appreciated...



Post #6955 by jula:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/socialites-and-their-hermes-769621-464.html

Last photo, girl with the red sellier K... I think it could work just as well with a black, and I use mine with jeans (white, black, blue, printed, tsubi-shredded), jcrew cafe capris, Tshirts, military shirts, chambray/denim shirts... Everything! I'm a bit of a fan of accessorising so it's not just the K; bracelets-CDC, nicklaces, scarves (not H), to layer it up a bit. It sounds a bit OTT but it balances out the structure of the K. HTH?


----------



## DizzyFairy

Thanks 
But need to see more pictures of black Kelly with casual clothes.. 

It appears ladysarah has contributed a lot but I need more inspirations


----------



## thyme

DizzyFairy said:


> Thanks
> But need to see more pictures of black Kelly with casual clothes..
> 
> It appears ladysarah has contributed a lot but I need more inspirations



i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.


----------



## DizzyFairy

thanks chincac.. yes yes u r another great contributor for black kellys

i had been tossing whether to get a black or rouge kelly... i was tempted with a black only because it was more readily available to purchase on ebay... 

=)


----------



## thyme

DizzyFairy said:


> thanks chincac.. yes yes u r another great contributor for black kellys
> 
> i had been tossing whether to get a black or rouge kelly... i was tempted with a black only because it was more readily available to purchase on ebay...
> 
> =)



if you only get one, i would pick the red for sure.


----------



## tustin

chincac said:


> i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.
> 
> View attachment 2496325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496327
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496331



You look amazing!!!  I especially like the love the last outfit - thank goodness for colored jeans.  The fuzzy jacket looks so perfect!  Is it fur?  

I agree with you that it's quite easy to go casual with the black.  Too shy to post pics (maybe will work up the courage some time), but I wear it casual 95% of the time since I got it cuz of my lifestyle.  Funny since it's such a structured formal looking bag.


----------



## finer_woman

arabesques said:


> Gorgeous, chincac!  Both the Kelly and the belt.  Swooning.  Black box is so, so, SO regal and hip at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful red Kelly, ayurazzz!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Porc Kelly 32cm a lot this winter.  Here's a recent day, paired with red Joseph biker jacket and a red mousseline.
> 
> A Kelly is an effortless bag to carry in the city.



My first thought looking at this was "oooh nice red jacket" before realizing "wait I think I own this jacket" lol.


----------



## lady786

chincac said:


> i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.
> 
> View attachment 2496325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496327
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496331


I think Chincac I am not going to look at your pics anymore  you are the biggest enabler and reason for my declining bank account


----------



## thyme

tustin said:


> You look amazing!!!  I especially like the love the last outfit - thank goodness for colored jeans.  The fuzzy jacket looks so perfect!  Is it fur?
> 
> I agree with you that it's quite easy to go casual with the black.  Too shy to post pics (maybe will work up the courage some time), but I wear it casual 95% of the time since I got it cuz of my lifestyle.  Funny since it's such a structured formal looking bag.



thank you *tustin*. it is faux fur. please don't be shy and post pics of your K in action!! it is fun to share the joy of carrying our bags with fellow tpfers..i also have a casual lifestyle and wear all my H bags that way.


----------



## thyme

lady786 said:


> I think Chincac I am not going to look at your pics anymore  you are the biggest enabler and reason for my declining bank account



 dear *lady786*, i can assure you it was totally unintentional


----------



## lady786

chincac said:


> dear *lady786*, i can assure you it was totally unintentional


I know dear but truth to be told it's not your fault that you rock every look


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.
> 
> View attachment 2496325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496327
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496331



You look smashing in all of them, again!


----------



## thyme

lady786 said:


> I know dear but truth to be told it's not your fault that you rock every look



 you are too kind! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> You look smashing in all of them, again!



thank you my dear


----------



## textilegirl

*chincac*, these pics never fail to inspire; way to rock the sellier!



chincac said:


> i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.
> 
> View attachment 2496325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496327
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496331


----------



## thyme

textilegirl said:


> *chincac*, these pics never fail to inspire; way to rock the sellier!



thank you *textilegirl*


----------



## OhManolo

chincac said:


> i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.
> 
> View attachment 2496325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496327
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496331



You always look wonderful and chic in your action shots! Love the classic BBK! I fear using Box but I think you are changing my mind.


----------



## dilsta

chincac said:


> i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.
> 
> View attachment 2496325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496327
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496331



Lovely pics chincac! Dangerous thread this one... too enabling


----------



## fashionpl

DizzyFairy said:


> Without starting a new thread, Can someone give me inspiration on pairing a black Kelly and casual wear??
> 
> Thanks in advance and much much appreciated...




Not sure if you saw these, but my fav is the picture in post #20 from this link...
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-576500-2.html

It's the reason why I'm ordering a canvas strap to match my chocolate box!


----------



## itorresmd

fashionpl said:


> Not sure if you saw these, but my fav is the picture in post #20 from this link...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-576500-2.html
> 
> It's the reason why I'm ordering a canvas strap to match my chocolate box!


Such a beautiful casual timeless look! Perfect


----------



## DizzyFairy

fashionpl said:


> Not sure if you saw these, but my fav is the picture in post #20 from this link...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-576500-2.html
> 
> It's the reason why I'm ordering a canvas strap to match my chocolate box!



I think u Will look great with a canvas strap....

R u ordering from hermes??


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> i have posted these pics in this thread in the past..here they are again. hth.
> 
> View attachment 2496325
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496327
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2496331





lady786 said:


> I know dear but truth to be told it's not your fault that you rock every look





xiangxiang0731 said:


> You look smashing in all of them, again!


Just echoing everyone else- lovely !


----------



## fashionpl

DizzyFairy said:


> I think u Will look great with a canvas strap....
> 
> R u ordering from hermes??


Aw thanks.   Yes, I'm ordering a canvas strap from Hermes.


----------



## thyme

OhManolo said:


> You always look wonderful and chic in your action shots! Love the classic BBK! I fear using Box but I think you are changing my mind.



thank you *OhManolo*!! Boxcalf is fabulous..and has so much character! Try it!



dilsta said:


> Lovely pics chincac! Dangerous thread this one... too enabling



thank you *dilsta* 



ladysarah said:


> Just echoing everyone else- lovely !



*l**adysarah*, you rock the kelly too! and thank you.


----------



## CathyQ

casual shopping day!


----------



## bagidiotic

CathyQ said:


> casual shopping day!



You looking fabulous and
Nice


----------



## CathyQ

bagidiotic said:


> You looking fabulous and
> Nice



oh.. thank you!


----------



## sydgirl

lady786 said:


> I just died what a gorgeous Kelly .....what color is it?



Thank you  it's fuchsia


----------



## thyme

CathyQ said:


> casual shopping day!



i like the casual vibe with the kelly.. you look great!


----------



## OhManolo

CathyQ said:


> casual shopping day!



You look gorgeous! Love the Kelly and Kelly Dog bracelet!


----------



## CathyQ

chincac said:


> i like the casual vibe with the kelly.. you look great!





OhManolo said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the Kelly and Kelly Dog bracelet!



thank you Ladies!


----------



## Couture Coco

This is one of my favourite threads and I love seeing everyone's beautiful casual looks for constant inspiration! Here's 2 contributions: vintage K32 sellier Chamonix with tailored wool trousers/vintage coat/brogues and vintage K32 sellier navy box with peacoat/boyfriend jeans/ankle boots. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## catsinthebag

LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.

Here's the bag with strap...




And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:




Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:


----------



## lady786

Couture Coco said:


> This is one of my favourite threads and I love seeing everyone's beautiful casual looks for constant inspiration! Here's 2 contributions: vintage K32 sellier Chamonix with tailored wool trousers/vintage coat/brogues and vintage K32 sellier navy box with peacoat/boyfriend jeans/ankle boots. Thanks for letting me share!


Love your both looks and beautiful Kellys


----------



## lady786

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.
> 
> Here's the bag with strap...
> 
> View attachment 2504542
> 
> 
> And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:
> 
> View attachment 2504544
> 
> 
> Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:
> 
> View attachment 2504545


Absolutely love your rouge Vif Kelly and love the casual look


----------



## catsinthebag

lady786 said:


> Absolutely love your rouge Vif Kelly and love the casual look



Thank you so much!


----------



## ms piggy

Concur on the canvas strap!


----------



## catsinthebag

ms piggy said:


> Concur on the canvas strap!



These are fabulous! Love your casual look!

The canvas strap gives the Kelly a whole different vibe (good for me because I'm casual 99% of the time).


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.



This looks GREAT! I had wondered about classic red sellier with canvas strap but it looks absolutely perfect. I need the same strap in Rouge H....


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.
> 
> Here's the bag with strap...
> 
> 
> And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:
> 
> 
> Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:



what a great find!! looks good..



ms piggy said:


> Concur on the canvas strap!



*ms piggy*, love the straps on your kellys..looks great!



Couture Coco said:


> This is one of my favourite threads and I love seeing everyone's beautiful casual looks for constant inspiration! Here's 2 contributions: vintage K32 sellier Chamonix with tailored wool trousers/vintage coat/brogues and vintage K32 sellier navy box with peacoat/boyfriend jeans/ankle boots. Thanks for letting me share!



beautiful kellys!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> This looks GREAT! I had wondered about classic red sellier with canvas strap but it looks absolutely perfect. I need the same strap in Rouge H....



Thanks! The strap is a little more faded than it shows in the photos, but that's OK because it allows the bag to still be the star of the show.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> This looks GREAT! I had wondered about classic red sellier with canvas strap but it looks absolutely perfect. I need the same strap in Rouge H....



Just realized you said sellier ..... my K is retourne, but I think the strap would look good with either model!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> beautiful kellys!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Couture Coco

lady786 said:


> Love your both looks and beautiful Kellys



Thank you so much!  And I love your avatar, beautiful colours!


----------



## hedgwin99

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.
> 
> Here's the bag with strap...
> 
> View attachment 2504542
> 
> 
> And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:
> 
> View attachment 2504544
> 
> 
> Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:
> 
> View attachment 2504545




OMG you look great!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Just realized you said sellier ..... my K is retourne, but I think the strap would look good with either model!



Lol...was half asleep posting! Insomnia! But yes, I wonder if there would be a diference or if a canvas strap would not quite work with my rather formal bag. Anyway...congrats on finding a strap!


----------



## hhong001

QuelleFromage said:


> Lol...was half asleep posting! Insomnia! But yes, I wonder if there would be a diference or if a canvas strap would not quite work with my rather formal bag. Anyway...congrats on finding a strap!


 
QuelleFromage, see my post #470. Red Sellier with canvas strap.  It does not work as well as the retourne.  Wish I have the regular leather strap.  So I ended up using it as tote most of the time.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hhong001 said:


> QuelleFromage, see my post #470. Red Sellier with canvas strap.  It does not work as well as the retourne.  Wish I have the regular leather strap.  So I ended up using it as tote most of the time.


Thank you!! I see your point - it looks great but perhaps not QUITE as natural as the retourné. I think I will have the regular strap made for Mademoiselle Rouge Sellier


----------



## Kitty S.

I read in one earlier post about Jypsiere strap for Kelly, but most people seem to opt for a canvas strap. Why is that? Is it due to pricing, availability, or preference?


----------



## catsinthebag

hedgwin99 said:


> OMG you look great!!



Thank you!



hhong001 said:


> QuelleFromage, see my post #470. Red Sellier with canvas strap.  It does not work as well as the retourne.  Wish I have the regular leather strap.  So I ended up using it as tote most of the time.





QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!! I see your point - it looks great but perhaps not QUITE as natural as the retourné. I think I will have the regular strap made for Mademoiselle Rouge Sellier



I don't know, I think it looks pretty good! I was going back over Chincac's photos of her black sellier (post #747), and I think any one of those looks would work great with a canvas strap. JMHO.


----------



## roussel

First time out wearing Ms Kelly with jeans and sweatshirt, with phw buckle belt


----------



## hhong001

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I think it looks pretty good! I was going back over Chincac's photos of her black sellier (post #747), and I think any one of those looks would work great with a canvas strap. JMHO.


 
Chincac rocks everything!

But see her black box sellier has a regular leather strap.  I also have a bbk and I use it A LOT when I wear casual clothing. I just prefer the regular leather strap a little more. But that's my personal preference.  In the end, it is a Kelly, it is beautiful either way.


----------



## thyme

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!! I see your point - it looks great but perhaps not QUITE as natural as the retourné. I think I will have the regular strap made for Mademoiselle Rouge Sellier



here is my sellier with a canvas strap..i think it works well. 







hhong001 said:


> Chincac rocks everything!
> 
> But see her black box sellier has a regular leather strap.  I also have a bbk and I use it A LOT when I wear casual clothing. I just prefer the regular leather strap a little more. But that's my personal preference.  In the end, it is a Kelly, it is beautiful either way.



thank you *hhong001*  i agree the regular leather strap works very well. having a canvas strap, to me, is a bonus.


----------



## juliet827

chincac said:


> here is my sellier with a canvas strap..i think it works well.
> 
> View attachment 2505708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *hhong001*  i agree the regular leather strap works very well. having a canvas strap, to me, is a bonus.



SO CHIC as always!!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> here is my sellier with a canvas strap..i think it works well.
> 
> View attachment 2505708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *hhong001*  i agree the regular leather strap works very well. having a canvas strap, to me, is a bonus.



As always, Chincac, you look fabulous! Would you mind sharing the specs of that beautiful Kelly?


----------



## thyme

juliet827 said:


> SO CHIC as always!!!!



thank you dear! 



catsinthebag said:


> As always, Chincac, you look fabulous! Would you mind sharing the specs of that beautiful Kelly?



thank you *catsinthebag*..it's vert clair courchevel k28 from 1984. it comes with a leather strap, and i was lucky enough to find the canvas strap on ebay.


----------



## 3awus

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.
> 
> Here's the bag with strap...
> 
> View attachment 2504542
> 
> 
> And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:
> 
> View attachment 2504544
> 
> 
> Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:
> 
> View attachment 2504545


Love the look... The Fleurs et Papillons go so well with the kelly! Casual yet elegant! Love it!


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> thank you dear!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *catsinthebag*..it's vert clair courchevel k28 from 1984. it comes with a leather strap, and i was lucky enough to find the canvas strap on ebay.



It is beautiful. I'm really starting to love vintage Kellys. I lucked out on eBay with my strap as well -- I guess they do pop up on rare occasions!



3awus said:


> Love the look... The Fleurs et Papillons go so well with the kelly! Casual yet elegant! Love it!



Thank you for the kind words, 3awus!


----------



## QuelleFromage

chincac said:


> here is my sellier with a canvas strap..i think it works well.
> 
> View attachment 2505708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *hhong001*  i agree the regular leather strap works very well. having a canvas strap, to me, is a bonus.


This looks fabulous on you. Definitely works on a black Kelly or a retourné - maybe my little red K needs to feel a little less serious!


----------



## VesperSparrow

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.
> 
> Here's the bag with strap...
> 
> View attachment 2504542
> 
> 
> And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:
> 
> View attachment 2504544
> 
> 
> Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:
> 
> View attachment 2504545



This look is so perfect and effortless, I just can't stand it!


----------



## blase

Posted on go Kelly go but this is my other fav thread!! First H/Kelly for my dream bag! No time to dress up for it n just tried it out in my casual clothes 

In loveeee







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lady786

blase said:


> Posted on go Kelly go but this is my other fav thread!! First H/Kelly for my dream bag! No time to dress up for it n just tried it out in my casual clothes
> 
> In loveeee
> 
> View attachment 2511485
> View attachment 2511486
> View attachment 2511487
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


its gorgeous and is it 35 cm and rouge h ?


----------



## thyme

blase said:


> Posted on go Kelly go but this is my other fav thread!! First H/Kelly for my dream bag! No time to dress up for it n just tried it out in my casual clothes
> 
> In loveeee
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Congrats! It is just beautiful


----------



## chicinthecity777

blase said:


> Posted on go Kelly go but this is my other fav thread!! First H/Kelly for my dream bag! No time to dress up for it n just tried it out in my casual clothes
> 
> In loveeee
> 
> View attachment 2511485
> View attachment 2511486
> View attachment 2511487
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You Kelly is stunning! Specs please?


----------



## Kelly_76

blase said:


> Posted on go Kelly go but this is my other fav thread!! First H/Kelly for my dream bag! No time to dress up for it n just tried it out in my casual clothes
> 
> In loveeee
> 
> View attachment 2511485
> View attachment 2511486
> View attachment 2511487
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Beautiful Kelly, congrats!


----------



## blase

Thank you all! So happy   U girls are the sweetest!

It's 32cm rouge H sellier boxcalf! 

For reference I'm 5"11


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## QuelleFromage

blase said:


> Thank you all! So happy   U girls are the sweetest!
> 
> It's 32cm rouge H sellier boxcalf!
> 
> For reference I'm 5"11
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Congratulations! My bag's slightly bigger sister  It's beautiful and looks in perfect shape. So glad you found one!!


----------



## TankerToad

I don't know if this is considered casual but this looks perfect to me
From the Socialites thread this morning. I would so wear every inch of this, if it weren't below freezing where I am now.


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

Aurelia24 said:


> Try with adding a breloque charm on one end...


Just now reading this thread. What a great suggestion! I was wondering how I was going to obtain a canvas crossbody strap for my 28 kelly. This solved the problem! Great idea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

TankerToad said:


> Miranda Kerr rocking her étoupe 35 with denim and white shirt
> Classic!


Looks like Miranda figured out how to have easy access with one turn without compromising the weight on the turnkey by attaching the three handles in reverse. Great idea.


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> here is my sellier with a canvas strap..i think it works well.
> 
> View attachment 2505708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *hhong001*  i agree the regular leather strap works very well. having a canvas strap, to me, is a bonus.




Ahhhh!!! This is the Kelly that did it for me! After seeing this I had to get a K28 sellier...

Looking fab as always!


----------



## StyleEyes

blase said:


> Posted on go Kelly go but this is my other fav thread!! First H/Kelly for my dream bag! No time to dress up for it n just tried it out in my casual clothes
> 
> In loveeee
> 
> View attachment 2511485
> View attachment 2511486
> View attachment 2511487
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Akkk! this made my heart stop!   Super congrats!!


----------



## ferrip

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.
> 
> Here's the bag with strap...
> 
> View attachment 2504542
> 
> 
> And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:
> 
> View attachment 2504544
> 
> 
> Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:
> 
> View attachment 2504545



Wow. Rouge Vif Box?! That's amazing!!!! 

And we're twins on the shawl!!!!


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> Ahhhh!!! This is the Kelly that did it for me! After seeing this I had to get a K28 sellier...
> 
> Looking fab as always!



Thank you dear!


----------



## catsinthebag

ferrip said:


> Wow. Rouge Vif Box?! That's amazing!!!!
> 
> And we're twins on the shawl!!!!



Thanks, Ferrip! Don't you just love Fleurs et Papillons? It's my first shawl with red in it, and fast becoming one of my favorites!


----------



## stacy1004

white shorts, tee shirt with hermes belt for me


----------



## ferrip

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Ferrip! Don't you just love Fleurs et Papillons? It's my first shawl with red in it, and fast becoming one of my favorites!



Teehee! I completely concur! I have F&P in two CW! Ooooopsies!!!


----------



## audreylita

ferrip said:


> Wow. Rouge Vif Box?! That's amazing!!!!
> 
> And we're twins on the shawl!!!!





catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Ferrip! Don't you just love Fleurs et Papillons? It's my first shawl with red in it, and fast becoming one of my favorites!



And we're triplets on the shawl.  Ferrip remember I got mine because I loved yours so much!


----------



## ayurazzz

My casual outfit today


----------



## thyme

ayurazzz said:


> My casual outfit today



gorgeous kelly and the little one's dress is very cute!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ayurazzz said:


> My casual outfit today
> 
> View attachment 2514581


 

       You look great


----------



## blase

Lovely!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ferrip

audreylita said:


> And we're triplets on the shawl.  Ferrip remember I got mine because I loved yours so much!



Woohoo!!!! Triplets!!!! Party  indeed! And I only got mine because FashionistaO inspired me with hers!!!!! Quadruplets?!


----------



## ayurazzz

Thank you *chincac*, *hotshot* 



hotshot said:


> You look great







chincac said:


> gorgeous kelly and the little one's dress is very cute!


----------



## thyme

wearing rouge H K32 cross body today


----------



## audreylita

chincac said:


> wearing rouge H K32 cross body today
> 
> View attachment 2524839



What kind of extender do you have on our strap?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Looks like an H bag charm?


----------



## arabesques

chincac said:


> wearing rouge H K32 cross body today
> 
> View attachment 2524839



Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!

I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .

Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier 
&
Miss Black Box Kelly 35

Both vintage . . .


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

arabesques said:


> Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier
> 
> &
> 
> Miss Black Box Kelly 35
> 
> 
> 
> Both vintage . . .




OH WOWW!! Love to see that sellier more  does it have a distinctive patina now?


----------



## ilovemybagss

TankerToad said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2511736d1392888910-socialites-and-their-hermes-look-jamille-grunwald-poa-08.jpg
> I don't know if this is considered casual but this looks perfect to me
> From the Socialites thread this morning. I would so wear every inch of this, if it weren't below freezing where I am now.




What color, size and leather is this?


----------



## audreylita

arabesques said:


> Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!
> 
> I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .
> 
> Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier
> &
> Miss Black Box Kelly 35
> 
> Both vintage . . .



Lovely!  You always look so awesome.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ayurazzz said:


> My casual outfit today
> 
> View attachment 2514581



Super cute!


----------



## arabesques

chincac said:


> wearing rouge H K32 cross body today
> 
> View attachment 2524839





Hermesdiorduo said:


> OH WOWW!! Love to see that sellier more  does it have a distinctive patina now?



Thanks, Hermesdiorduo.  The Porc Kelly doesn't really acquire a patina, as it's a leather with grain.  But it certainly glows so beautifully.



audreylita said:


> Lovely!  You always look so awesome.



Thank you, sweet Audrey!  I hope I'll be seeing you soon.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> What kind of extender do you have on our strap?



Could be a Breloque.  Any kind of chain bracelet would work too.  I have a tPF friend who does this all the time.

I love looking at this thread!  The rest of the world can go as crazy as they like for Birkins, but for me, the Kelly is the Empress!  It is multifunctional and works with anything you want to wear.


----------



## thyme

audreylita said:


> what kind of extender do you have on our strap?


----------



## Couture Coco

arabesques said:


> Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!
> 
> I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .
> 
> Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier
> &
> Miss Black Box Kelly 35
> 
> Both vintage . . .



_Vraiment SUPERBE_ ! Your waist is _so tiny_


----------



## Couture Coco

gracekelly said:


> I love looking at this thread!  The rest of the world can go as crazy as they like for Birkins, but for me, the Kelly is the Empress!  It is multifunctional and works with anything you want to wear.



This. ITA!


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!
> 
> I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .
> 
> Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier
> &
> Miss Black Box Kelly 35
> 
> Both vintage . . .



thank you *arabesques*....and you look amazing!!! you rock the kellys!


----------



## TankerToad

ilovemybagss said:


> What color, size and leather is this?



Étoupe 35 Kelly &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jyyanks

chincac said:


> wearing rouge H K32 cross body today
> 
> View attachment 2524839


You look amazing!


----------



## jyyanks

arabesques said:


> Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!
> 
> I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .
> 
> Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier
> &
> Miss Black Box Kelly 35
> 
> Both vintage . . .


Stunning as always!  I haven't taken my H bags in the snow.  I'm so terrified that they are going to be covered in salt and muck and there's another big atom coming on Monday.  What a winter!!!


----------



## thyme

jyyanks said:


> You look amazing!



thank you


----------



## rosenrot43

catsinthebag said:


> LOOK what I found! An Hermes cross-body canvas strap that matches my Rouge Vif Kelly!!!!! This will definitely help my ability to wear this bag casually.
> 
> Here's the bag with strap...
> 
> View attachment 2504542
> 
> 
> And worn, very casually, with J.Crew jeans and cashmere sweater:
> 
> View attachment 2504544
> 
> 
> Adding Fleurs et Papillons GM:
> 
> View attachment 2504545


catsinthebag,
I like your outfit very much.
rr43


----------



## rosenrot43

chincac said:


> wearing rouge H K32 cross body today
> 
> View attachment 2524839


chincac,
wow, what a fantastic casual outfit. 
rr43


----------



## rosenrot43

arabesques said:


> Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!
> 
> I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .
> 
> Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier
> &
> Miss Black Box Kelly 35
> 
> Both vintage . . .


arabesques,

as always stunning, 

rr43


----------



## rosenrot43

TankerToad said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2511736d1392888910-socialites-and-their-hermes-look-jamille-grunwald-poa-08.jpg
> I don't know if this is considered casual but this looks perfect to me
> From the Socialites thread this morning. I would so wear every inch of this, if it weren't below freezing where I am now.


TT,
I absolutely agree, feminine casual style, I would wear too if I had better calves,
rr43


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> View attachment 2525485


What an excellent idea! I was thinking of getting an evelyn bag in the same color as my K just to get the canvas strap to do a cross body but this is way more elegant. 

Your K looks great and I love the matching shawl.


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> wearing rouge H K32 cross body today
> 
> View attachment 2524839



Chincac, I would be terrified to mix patterns like this, but you make it look effortless.



arabesques said:


> Oh how I love Rouge H!  Looking great!
> 
> I've been wearing some Kelly bags on the glorious sunny days this week in NYC.  Some quick shots . . .
> 
> Miss Peau de Porc Kelly 32 Sellier
> &
> Miss Black Box Kelly 35
> 
> Both vintage . . .



Both beautiful bags! That photo on the park bench makes you look positively Parisian!



rosenrot43 said:


> catsinthebag,
> I like your outfit very much.
> rr43



rr43, Thank you!


----------



## thyme

rosenrot43 said:


> chincac,
> wow, what a fantastic casual outfit.
> rr43



thank you *rr43*



Fabfashion said:


> What an excellent idea! I was thinking of getting an evelyn bag in the same color as my K just to get the canvas strap to do a cross body but this is way more elegant.
> 
> Your K looks great and I love the matching shawl.



*Fabfashion*  thank you..this is the more economical and quickest way to do it...canvas straps are difficult to find and usually costs a lot when one is found...!



catsinthebag said:


> Chincac, I would be terrified to mix patterns like this, but you make it look effortless.



thank you *catsinthebag*...i am terrified too but some days i just couldn't care less!!


----------



## arabesques

chincac said:


> thank you *arabesques*....and you look amazing!!! you rock the kellys!



Thanks, Chincac.  But isn't it the easiest to rock Kellys?!  



jyyanks said:


> Stunning as always!  I haven't taken my H bags in the snow.  I'm so terrified that they are going to be covered in salt and muck and there's another big atom coming on Monday.  What a winter!!!



Thank you, jyyanks.  Yep, more snow, so I've pulled out the Longchamps.  Big. Sigh.  I can't wait for spring.



rosenrot43 said:


> arabesques,
> 
> as always stunning,
> 
> rr43



You are so kind, rr43!  



catsinthebag said:


> Both beautiful bags! That photo on the park bench makes you look positively Parisian!



That's the most perfect thing to hear, catsinthebag.  Thank you so much!



Couture Coco said:


> _Vraiment SUPERBE_ ! Your waist is _so tiny_


----------



## lipeach21

Do you think Kelly would look nice with converse sneakers?


----------



## thyme

lipeach21 said:


> Do you think Kelly would look nice with converse sneakers?



sure why not?


----------



## Suncatcher

lipeach21 said:


> Do you think Kelly would look nice with converse sneakers?


Why would it not?  I wear my Kelly with bogs


----------



## lady786

lipeach21 said:


> Do you think Kelly would look nice with converse sneakers?


i think kelly can go with any shoes and clothes .....you just have to have the right attitude


----------



## catsinthebag

lipeach21 said:


> Do you think Kelly would look nice with converse sneakers?



I don't see why not! If I had to wear fancy shoes every time I carried a fancy bag, I'd never leave the house!


----------



## carlinha

hello everyone!!! 

i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!


----------



## luckylove

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!



Hi babe! Your new kelly looks so stunning on you! I couldn't imagine  a more perfect bag for you!  Congrats on your first kelly!! xo


----------



## carlinha

luckylove said:


> Hi babe! Your new kelly looks so stunning on you! I couldn't imagine  a more perfect bag for you!  Congrats on your first kelly!! xo



hi hun!  thanks so much!!!  i am beyond ecstatic!!!  she really is perfect for me.  hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## roussel

That must be the perfect shade of spring/summer green I've seen C! Bambou is so pretty on you!  I think the Kelly in the retourne style is perfect with fun colors and you carry this style very well.  Congrats again!


----------



## jing bbag

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!


 
Carlinha, you and your Kelly are stunning dear !  You wear her very well.  Gosh this green is growing on me,  I need to stop looking in this forum.


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!



Awesome my dear


----------



## Bijouxlady

I looked on the 2014 price thread and couldn't find the price for a 35 Kelly retourne Clemence. Anyone know? I think when I bought mine last year it was around $8,700 or so. I know there has been a price increase since then. I love seeing all your Kelly bags worn casual. It's my fave way to wear mine for sure!


----------



## catsinthebag

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!



This color and size look perfect on you!


----------



## meridian

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!





*Absolutely gorgeous!!!*  Great color and hardware combo!


----------



## lipeach21

meridian said:


> *Absolutely gorgeous!!!*  Great color and hardware combo!



Love the color!


----------



## chessmont

lipeach21 said:


> Do you think Kelly would look nice with converse sneakers?



I wear mine with converse sneakers...


----------



## Anfang

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!


*carlinha, *she really is a STUNNER! Major congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!



Hello Gorgeous
Both YOU and BAG
You will love the 35 Kelly- it's perfect size
This is a fab color on you
Suits you
Just in time for St Paddys Day!
Huge Congrats


----------



## bagsrocks

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

roussel said:


> That must be the perfect shade of spring/summer green I've seen C! Bambou is so pretty on you!  I think the Kelly in the retourne style is perfect with fun colors and you carry this style very well.  Congrats again!



thanks so much *roussel*!!!  i agree i always wanted a retourne in a pop color (green was my #1 choice!), i can't stop using her for now!  how are you enjoying your baby??



jing bbag said:


> Carlinha, you and your Kelly are stunning dear !  You wear her very well.  Gosh this green is growing on me,  I need to stop looking in this forum.



thank you so much for the kind words *jing*!!!  yeah, this forum is super enabling, i find myself wanting things i never considered before   run away now while you can!



bagidiotic said:


> Awesome my dear



thank you so much *bagidiotic*!!



Bijouxlady said:


> I looked on the 2014 price thread and couldn't find the price for a 35 Kelly retourne Clemence. Anyone know? I think when I bought mine last year it was around $8,700 or so. I know there has been a price increase since then. I love seeing all your Kelly bags worn casual. It's my fave way to wear mine for sure!



*bijouxlady*, i am not sure if clemence is the same price as togo in a kelly (i think they are the same on birkins), but mine purchased last week was $9,450.  my gosh, what an increase 



catsinthebag said:


> This color and size look perfect on you!



thank you *catsinthebag*!  she is working really well with my wardrobe!



meridian said:


> *Absolutely gorgeous!!!*  Great color and hardware combo!



thank you so much *meridian*!  LOVE GHW with bambou!!!!


----------



## carlinha

lipeach21 said:


> Love the color!



thank you *lipeach21*!  she is perfect!!!



Anfang said:


> *carlinha, *she really is a STUNNER! Major congrats!



thank you so much *anfang*!  i am over the moon!



TankerToad said:


> Hello Gorgeous
> Both YOU and BAG
> You will love the 35 Kelly- it's perfect size
> This is a fab color on you
> Suits you
> Just in time for St Paddys Day!
> Huge Congrats



awwww *TT* thank you so much!!!  i am so happy, i wanted a kelly for so long and here she is, so perfect!!  she definitely suits me and my wardrobe, my lucky charm!:greengrin:



bagsrocks said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



thank you *bagsrocks*!


----------



## VesperSparrow

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!



Kelly on the beach.  OMG.  Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Carlinha - wow!  Great color, love it.  Congratulations.


----------



## itorresmd

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!


Absolutely perfect. Congratulations


----------



## whimsic

Here's my first  can't get more casual than that hehe 

Kelly 28  Sellier - Eucalyptus grain d'H


----------



## whimsic

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!



You look stunning! That colour is SO you. I'm addicted to you instagram account btw


----------



## Anfang

whimsic said:


> Here's my first  can't get more casual than that hehe
> 
> Kelly 28  Sellier - Eucalyptus grain d'H
> View attachment 2533655


A beauty, *whimsic*! Congrats!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Whimsic- beautiful kelly.  Congratulations!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Finally I can contribute to this thread. Sellier Kelly with Burberry distressed leather jacket, skinny jeans and trainers/sneakers. Having a scroll by the lake in Hamburg.


----------



## chicinthecity777

A close up.


----------



## Kelly_76

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.




Wow, what a wonderful K! &#128156;
I'm a big Sellier fan, could you please ID colour/leather?
Hope you have a great time in Hamburg!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.



Beautiful !  Is Ms Kelly a Rouge H ? But I can see a little purple in it.  Maybe it is the light.


----------



## lady786

carlinha said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> i wanted to just share my excitement with you all, my very first Kelly, she is a Kelly 35 Retourne (soft) in Bambou Togo GHW ... and here's my first time using her, casually with Valentino rockstuds flip flops!!!


Dear you look lovely and i am thinking we must have been sisters in other life ...we have such similar taste that seriously it is not funny : ) 
I am twins with you on so many things !!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kelly_76 said:


> Wow, what a wonderful K! &#128156;
> I'm a big Sellier fan, could you please ID colour/leather?
> Hope you have a great time in Hamburg!



Thank you dear! I only like sellier Kelly also. It's tosca 28 in Epsom. 

Hamburg was wonderful. Beautiful sunny day! Picked up a few small things from H there.


----------



## lady786

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can contribute to this thread. Sellier Kelly with Burberry distressed leather jacket, skinny jeans and trainers/sneakers. Having a scroll by the lake in Hamburg.


looking nice what color is your kelly


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful !  Is Ms Kelly a Rouge H ? But I can see a little purple in it.  Maybe it is the light.



Thank you dear. It's tosca. It's a lot pinkier in the sun. See first photo.


----------



## lady786

lady786 said:


> looking nice what color is your kelly


never mind just saw your answer and btw i loved tosca : )


----------



## chicinthecity777

lady786 said:


> looking nice what color is your kelly



Tosca. Thanks!


----------



## lady786

whimsic said:


> Here's my first  can't get more casual than that hehe
> 
> Kelly 28  Sellier - Eucalyptus grain d'H
> View attachment 2533655


gorgeous ....what a beautiful neutral color : )


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.



gorgeous you!! and love the shawl too


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> gorgeous you!! and love the shawl too



Thank you my darling! You started the trend on this shawl now it really goes with everything!


----------



## audreylita

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can contribute to this thread. Sellier Kelly with Burberry distressed leather jacket, skinny jeans and trainers/sneakers. Having a scroll by the lake in Hamburg.



Beautiful picture and great style.  I always love a pop of color against a dark outfit.  You look fabulous!


----------



## itorresmd

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can contribute to this thread. Sellier Kelly with Burberry distressed leather jacket, skinny jeans and trainers/sneakers. Having a scroll by the lake in Hamburg.


What a great look. Love your Kelly bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.



You look great! And I LOVE your jacket, especially paired with that shawl!


----------



## Fabfashion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.


Love the whole look and the Tosca is gorgeous!


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can contribute to this thread. Sellier Kelly with Burberry distressed leather jacket, skinny jeans and trainers/sneakers. Having a scroll by the lake in Hamburg.



Lovely n awesome xiangxiang
Great k superb tosca


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.


Woooow *xiangxiang*, like you, for me a K HAS to be Sellier. You look perfect! 



Kelly_76 said:


> Wow, what a wonderful K! &#128156;
> I'm a big Sellier fan, could you please ID colour/leather?
> Hope you have a great time in Hamburg!


You too, *Kelly?  *Thinking K, I only think Sellier, go figure!


----------



## dilsta

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.



Xiangxiang0731you look great!!


----------



## purplepoodles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.




Great styling. You could go anywhere in your outfit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> Beautiful picture and great style.  I always love a pop of color against a dark outfit.  You look fabulous!





itorresmd said:


> What a great look. Love your Kelly bag!





catsinthebag said:


> You look great! And I LOVE your jacket, especially paired with that shawl!





Fabfashion said:


> Love the whole look and the Tosca is gorgeous!





bagidiotic said:


> Lovely n awesome xiangxiang
> Great k superb tosca





Anfang said:


> Woooow *xiangxiang*, like you, for me a K HAS to be Sellier. You look perfect!
> 
> You too, *Kelly?  *Thinking K, I only think Sellier, go figure!



 all for your kind words! For a Kelly, I am with Anfang that I only love sellier in smaller size and I find it can be very versatile. I took it to causal or formal dinners, evening events, lunches etc. Here is another shot with a better view of the Kelly. All photos credit to my SO!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dilsta said:


> Xiangxiang0731you look great!!





purplepoodles said:


> Great styling. You could go anywhere in your outfit.



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

xiangxiang0731 said:


> all for your kind words! For a Kelly, I am with Anfang that I only love sellier in smaller size and I find it can be very versatile. I took it to causal or formal dinners, evening events, lunches etc. Here is another shot with a better view of the Kelly. All photos credit to my SO!




Love your style XiangXiang & lovely K. Would love to see your H collection when you do get the time to post. Hope you had a good time in hamburg and pls post a reveal xxxx


----------



## perlerare

This  ! ( from the public figures  thread )


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> all for your kind words! For a Kelly, I am with Anfang that I only love sellier in smaller size and I find it can be very versatile. I took it to causal or formal dinners, evening events, lunches etc. Here is another shot with a better view of the Kelly. All photos credit to my SO!


Superb pic once more, my dear *xiangxiang*! Your Tosca K is really TDF!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Xiangxiang - I'm with all the others your Tosca K is absolutely beautiful.  Such a pretty color.


----------



## MYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> all for your kind words! For a Kelly, I am with Anfang that I only love sellier in smaller size and I find it can be very versatile. I took it to causal or formal dinners, evening events, lunches etc. Here is another shot with a better view of the Kelly. All photos credit to my SO!


You ladies are killing me!  I just got a retourne 32 gold K and now I want a sellier one.  oh dear....


----------



## audreylita

MYH said:


> You ladies are killing me!  I just got a retourne 32 gold K and now I want a sellier one.  oh dear....



And this is how it starts   :devil:


----------



## lady786

MYH said:


> You ladies are killing me!  I just got a retourne 32 gold K and now I want a sellier one.  oh dear....


I like retourne and sellier .....I think H kelly bags in all shapes and colors are nice so get whatever you can


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.



Beautiful and I love how your nail varnish matches the Kelly. I am the same when I hear Kelly I always visualise sellier smaller sizes. Though now thinking of broadening my horizons and hunting down a retourne in 32...what do you think?


----------



## Junglelove

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can contribute to this thread. Sellier Kelly with Burberry distressed leather jacket, skinny jeans and trainers/sneakers. Having a scroll by the lake in Hamburg.




ooh! love it, *xiangxiang*! perfect example of a casual look with a Kelly bag.


----------



## birkin10600

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A close up.



You look gorgeous! Love your kelly with your matching cashmere shawl!


----------



## MYH

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful and I love how your nail varnish matches the Kelly. I am the same when I hear Kelly I always visualise sellier smaller sizes. Though now thinking of broadening my horizons and hunting down a retourne in 32...what do you think?


I agree! Every collection needs one retourne and one sellier at the very least.


----------



## OhManolo

xiangxiang0731 said:


> all for your kind words! For a Kelly, I am with Anfang that I only love sellier in smaller size and I find it can be very versatile. I took it to causal or formal dinners, evening events, lunches etc. Here is another shot with a better view of the Kelly. All photos credit to my SO!



Your K is so gorgeous! I have a retourne K but have fallen in love with the sellier style too. I think a K lover needs both! You look fantastic with it-- perfect size. And I agree, one can go smaller with the sellier because it is rigid and appears bigger. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OhManolo said:


> Your K is so gorgeous! I have a retourne K but have fallen in love with the sellier style too. I think a K lover needs both! You look fantastic with it-- perfect size. And I agree, one can go smaller with the sellier because it is rigid and appears bigger. Thank you for sharing.





Hermesdiorduo said:


> Love your style XiangXiang & lovely K. Would love to see your H collection when you do get the time to post. Hope you had a good time in hamburg and pls post a reveal xxxx





Anfang said:


> Superb pic once more, my dear *xiangxiang*! Your Tosca K is really TDF!





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Xiangxiang - I'm with all the others your Tosca K is absolutely beautiful.  Such a pretty color.





Junglelove said:


> ooh! love it, *xiangxiang*! perfect example of a casual look with a Kelly bag.





birkin10600 said:


> You look gorgeous! Love your kelly with your matching cashmere shawl!



Thank you ladies! You are all so sweet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> You ladies are killing me!  I just got a retourne 32 gold K and now I want a sellier one.  oh dear....



This is the problem with H. You can never get enough!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful and I love how your nail varnish matches the Kelly. I am the same when I hear Kelly I always visualise sellier smaller sizes. Though now thinking of broadening my horizons and hunting down a retourne in 32...what do you think?



Thank you my dear! I think retourne 32 K sounds fabulous! It is a different look from the sellier but one can definitely have both in her wardrobe.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful and I love how your nail varnish matches the Kelly. I am the same when I hear Kelly I always visualise sellier smaller sizes. Though now thinking of broadening my horizons and hunting down a retourne in 32...what do you think?



When I was in Hamburg, I tried on a pre-owned 35 Kelly sellier mou and it looked great! Only I didn't like the condition enough. But I never thought I would like a 35 Kelly but I did.


----------



## periogirl28

MYH said:


> I agree! Every collection needs one retourne and one sellier at the very least.



This!


----------



## suzie w

love it!


----------



## ms piggy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> all for your kind words! For a Kelly, I am with Anfang that I only love sellier in smaller size and I find it can be very versatile. I took it to causal or formal dinners, evening events, lunches etc. Here is another shot with a better view of the Kelly. All photos credit to my SO!



Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous! 

Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ms piggy said:


> Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.



Thank you *ms piggy*! Love your look here!


----------



## bagidiotic

ms piggy said:


> Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.



U always look so chic n gd 
That kelly is nice too


----------



## Anfang

ms piggy said:


> Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.




Gah, ms. piggy, in deep love with your Quetsche! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TankerToad

Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.[/QUOTE]

Wow this is an edgy urban look! I am in love with the 35 Kelly too.
You look very hip here~and who says a Kelly can't be uber cool?
The Graf GM just completes the whole look~
WOW!


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.



great outfit!! love the K too.


----------



## DA Club

ms piggy said:


> Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.



Omg you look great! I'm totally going to copy this look


----------



## LaBoisson

whimsic said:


> Here's my first  can't get more casual than that hehe
> 
> Kelly 28  Sellier - Eucalyptus grain d'H
> View attachment 2533655


I like it!    Effortless!


----------



## ms piggy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *ms piggy*! Love your look here!





bagidiotic said:


> U always look so chic n gd
> That kelly is nice too





Anfang said:


> Gah, ms. piggy, in deep love with your Quetsche! &#10084;&#65039;





TankerToad said:


> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.


 
Wow this is an edgy urban look! I am in love with the 35 Kelly too.
You look very hip here~and who says a Kelly can't be uber cool?
The Graf GM just completes the whole look~
WOW![/QUOTE]



chincac said:


> great outfit!! love the K too.





DA Club said:


> Omg you look great! I'm totally going to copy this look



If you know me in person, I'm far from edgy chic lol. But I'm glad this outfit inspired and was so comfortable too (read : eat all you can outfit). The Moto jacket somehow demanded a 35 K as anything smaller would just throw off the balance!


----------



## OhManolo

ms piggy said:


> Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.



Love your outfit and K too! But that jacket and shoes are TDF as well! Very chic. Love, love, love.


----------



## nadineluv

ms piggy said:


> Great look (shawl twins) *xiangxiang* and the bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Here is Quetsche Kelly 35 yet again.



Very cool look! Love it!


----------



## ladysarah

MYH said:


> I agree! Every collection needs one retourne and one sellier at the very least.



Ha ha! Good thinking. I tried the retourne on- it's a totally different look and I think it's not for me. I love the structure of the sellier.


----------



## thyme

taking miss caramel out today.


----------



## bagidiotic

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346



Miss caramel is yummy


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346


Wow, *chincac*, your Miss Caramel is a thing af beauty !!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346



So well put together. Me like your loafers!


----------



## OhManolo

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346



Miss Caramel is beautiful. It is warm and delicious just like its name.


----------



## slongson

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346


So pretty! I think that is going to be my next purchase!


----------



## jyyanks

You look amazing- Miss Caramel is beautiful!


----------



## thyme

bagidiotic said:


> Miss caramel is yummy



thank you 



Anfang said:


> Wow, *chincac*, your Miss Caramel is a thing af beauty !!



merci beaucoup!



Hed Kandi said:


> So well put together. Me like your loafers!



thank you dear..they are from Tods!



OhManolo said:


> Miss Caramel is beautiful. It is warm and delicious just like its name.



thank you *OhManolo*! 



slongson said:


> So pretty! I think that is going to be my next purchase!



yay..what colour/size are you thinking of? and thank you..



jyyanks said:


> You look amazing- Miss Caramel is beautiful!



thank you *jyyanks*


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346




What a nice patina! Is this box leather?


----------



## thyme

Hermesdiorduo said:


> What a nice patina! Is this box leather?



thank you. it is ardennes and 15 years young


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346



Looking so cute here! Just in time for our spring weather!


----------



## pjlatte

chincac said:


> thank you. it is ardennes and 15 years young




Wow... She's lovely!


----------



## Venusian77

chincac said:


> taking miss caramel out today.
> 
> View attachment 2543347
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543346



Nice kelly sellier. 32?


----------



## slongson

chincac said:


> yay..what colour/size are you thinking of? and thank you..
> 
> Well, I really like the size of the 28, but really not sure. I love the carmel color. I think that is a perfect color.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Looking so cute here! Just in time for our spring weather!







pjlatte said:


> Wow... She's lovely!



thank you dear! 



Venusian77 said:


> Nice kelly sellier. 32?



thank you. yes 32. 



slongson said:


> Well, I really like the size of the 28, but really not sure. I love the carmel color. I think that is a perfect color.



size is really personal preference..but k28 or k32 sellier are the perfect sizes for someone my height and build imho...hope you find yours soon.


----------



## Aurelia24

Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.


----------



## catsinthebag

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.



You look amazing! And your "new" Kelly is gorgeous. I love navy blue, in some ways it's more interesting than black. What pattern is your scarf?


----------



## Aurelia24

This is "Grands Fonds", unfortunately I don't know the number of colorway...


----------



## catsinthebag

Aurelia24 said:


> This is "Grands Fonds", unfortunately I don't know the number of colorway...



It is perfect with your outfit.


----------



## thyme

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.



you are both gorgeous!


----------



## Aurelia24

Thank you very much! Blue with blue, this is with "Chanteclaire".


----------



## Aurelia24

BTW I know it may sound silly but even if in all my pics my kellys are open, I'm not trying to copy any "socialite". It's only that these bags are SO uncomfortable to open and close (especially this retourne) that I prefer to close it when I have everything inside an not re-open it another time; so I have to close it after I locked the door and put the keys inside.


----------



## Venusian77

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.



Omg.... she is so graceful and young.  If u didn't sat2the age, really canytell


----------



## Aurelia24

Yes, and after a good conditioning is really stunning. I would say that the only thing to look when you purchase a vintage Kelly is the leather dryness and if the corners have tears.


----------



## audreylita

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.



Stunning.  Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

Aurelia24 said:


> Thank you very much! Blue with blue, this is with "Chanteclaire".



Congrats
Nice k n picture
Love vintage


----------



## Couture Coco

Aurelia24 said:


> Thank you very much! Blue with blue, this is with "Chanteclaire".



Many congrats! LOVE your whole outfit and the Kelly looks perfect  I have the same from 1980 in the sellier version.


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> thank you. it is ardennes and 15 years young


Ardennes!  With Chèvre de Coromandel, one of my all times fav! Congrats putting your hands on this, *chincac*, they're hard to find, now! 



Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.


*Aurelia*, this navy blue is just breathtaking!!!


----------



## thyme

Anfang said:


> Ardennes!  With Chèvre de Coromandel, one of my all times fav! Congrats putting your hands on this, *chincac*, they're hard to find, now!



thank you *Anfang*!! i was thinking of letting it go because i feel like i am not using all my Kellys enough and I have too many for me..but my dear friends have convinced me to keep it..


----------



## daly15

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.



Beautiful!


----------



## jyyanks

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.




I have to say-- both you and your bag are quite stunning!!!  Is that a 32 sellier?


----------



## purplepoodles

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.




Stunning! Both you and your new blue beauty! You make a great team.


----------



## ferrip

Aurelia24 said:


> Thank you very much! Blue with blue, this is with "Chanteclaire".



Blue. Box. I die!!! This is stunning stunning stunning!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Aurelia24 said:


> Thank you very much! Blue with blue, this is with "Chanteclaire".



You took my breath away !! Your Kelly looks like brand new and it is such a good match with your Blue Electric outfit.  I thought you came out from Vogue !!

Congrats on scoring such a beautiful Kelly.


----------



## Venusian77

chincac said:


> thank you *Anfang*!! i was thinking of letting it go because i feel like i am not using all my Kellys enough and I have too many for me..but my dear friends have convinced me to keep it..



Chincac, keep it..... rare find for this leather and u have made her shine with ur own hands.... it takes time to get that patina.


----------



## Venusian77

Aurelia24 said:


> Yes, and after a good conditioning is really stunning. I would say that the only thing to look when you purchase a vintage Kelly is the leather dryness and if the corners have tears.



Hi Aurelia,  ya... totally agree with you. She is a gorgeous vintage.... &#128525;


----------



## Kitty S.

My local store put in an inquiry to the headquarter for a canvas strap for my K. The headquarter told us that they can only provide an non-adjustable (asked for an adjustable one) canvas strap that is the same length as the original Kelly strap (not long enough for cross body). Is this the usual answer you ladies get? I thought many have gotten longer straps, unless I am mistaken?? @@


----------



## CathyQ

Kitty S. said:


> My local store put in an inquiry to the headquarter for a canvas strap for my K. The headquarter told us that they can only provide an non-adjustable (asked for an adjustable one) canvas strap that is the same length as the original Kelly strap (not long enough for cross body). Is this the usual answer you ladies get? I thought many have gotten longer straps, unless I am mistaken?? @@



I got the exactly same answer. but if your k has PHW, you could order an evelyne strap in the same colour as GHW evelynes are no longer being produced, my SA offered this too but my k has GHW.. So I've been holding off ordering a strap for a while...


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Kitty S. said:


> My local store put in an inquiry to the headquarter for a canvas strap for my K. The headquarter told us that they can only provide an non-adjustable (asked for an adjustable one) canvas strap that is the same length as the original Kelly strap (not long enough for cross body). Is this the usual answer you ladies get? I thought many have gotten longer straps, unless I am mistaken?? @@




I asked for my jypsiere bag to have an extra hole as it was too long on me and one SA commented that for straps in all Hermes bags, they hesitate to lengthen/ shorten it, as usually the H creatives wouldnt want to change the symmetry of the bag. It might get distorted in the process. Maybe that is why they don't want us to have an adjustable strap?


----------



## Rouge H

I think that these SA's make their own rules.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Rouge H said:


> I think that these SA's make their own rules.




Yeah you might be right.
I would want to do it myself but hesitate. Just put twillies to shorten it.


----------



## Kitty S.

Rouge H said:


> I think that these SA's make their own rules.







Hermesdiorduo said:


> I asked for my jypsiere bag to have an extra hole as it was too long on me and one SA commented that for straps in all Hermes bags, they hesitate to lengthen/ shorten it, as usually the H creatives wouldnt want to change the symmetry of the bag. It might get distorted in the process. Maybe that is why they don't want us to have an adjustable strap?







CathyQ said:


> I got the exactly same answer. but if your k has PHW, you could order an evelyne strap in the same colour as GHW evelynes are no longer being produced, my SA offered this too but my k has GHW.. So I've been holding off ordering a strap for a while...




I did ask for an Evelyn strap as an alternative and was told that the headquarter wouldn't do it because it would change the look of the bag... It does seem like the answers do vary from the headquarter or the SA...I guess it's worth a while to ask a different H store to order me a Everlyn strap then?


----------



## kat99

Kitty S. said:


> My local store put in an inquiry to the headquarter for a canvas strap for my K. The headquarter told us that they can only provide an non-adjustable (asked for an adjustable one) canvas strap that is the same length as the original Kelly strap (not long enough for cross body). Is this the usual answer you ladies get? I thought many have gotten longer straps, unless I am mistaken?? @@




In my experience they measure you with an adjustable strap tool to your preference- so you can choose a longer or shorter length.


----------



## Aurelia24

I really would like to thank you all. I was too busy with an exam to answer but you all are real sweethearts!


----------



## Kitty S.

kat99 said:


> In my experience they measure you with an adjustable strap tool to your preference- so you can choose a longer or shorter length.




That wasn't the answer I got. I was told it would be the same as my Kelly strap. Very frustrating when there is no consistency in their policy. You were lucky that you were given a choice.


----------



## kat99

Kitty S. said:


> That wasn't the answer I got. I was told it would be the same as my Kelly strap. Very frustrating when there is no consistency in their policy. You were lucky that you were given a choice.



That is unfortunate - does your store have a craftsman? Maybe they want to start limiting the amount of different options and stick to a certain length.

I did want to clarify that I have never been offered an adjustable option on straps - they are all measured to a particular length only.


----------



## Kitty S.

kat99 said:


> That is unfortunate - does your store have a craftsman? Maybe they want to start limiting the amount of different options and stick to a certain length.
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to clarify that I have never been offered an adjustable option on straps - they are all measured to a particular length only.




You were very clear about the one-length, but it was your chosen length. Maybe the store manager misunderstood the headquarter. Maybe she just assumed it would be the same length and didn't realize it could be costume made?? I will go in and ask again. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## fashionpl

Casually kicking back with my two favorite K's ... my 28cm and my vizsla.  Waiting for our cross body canvas strap to arrive.


----------



## thyme

fashionpl said:


> Casually kicking back with my two favorite K's ... my 28cm and my vizsla.  Waiting for our cross body canvas strap to arrive.



great pic!!! like your red converse and of course the K! the patina is beautiful..


----------



## fashionpl

chincac said:


> great pic!!! like your red converse and of course the K! the patina is beautiful..


Thank you!   When we were in Vegas, we walked into all the Hermes stores there, I had my Converse on and I think the SA's all got a kick out of it because they were all very nice and helpful.


----------



## arabesques

For my favorite thread . . . 

A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.

Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



the green boxcalf is stunning!!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



YOUR photos are some of the best inspiration!   Love the print of the dress with the textiles in the background. 
And to everyone else, I just love your photos on this thread. You all rock!


----------



## arabesques

chincac said:


> the green boxcalf is stunning!!!



Thanks, chincac.  I adore the shade.



VesperSparrow said:


> YOUR photos are some of the best inspiration!   Love the print of the dress with the textiles in the background.
> And to everyone else, I just love your photos on this thread. You all rock!



Wowyou are so kind, VesperSparrow.  Thank you.  The textiles you see are pieces I hunted down during a year of textile research in India.  They are some of my most precious things.


----------



## OhManolo

fashionpl said:


> Casually kicking back with my two favorite K's ... my 28cm and my vizsla.  Waiting for our cross body canvas strap to arrive.



Really cute photo! Love your K.



arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



You look beautiful. Great action shot and amazing K! Considering her vintage, she looks pristine.


----------



## Venusian77

fashionpl said:


> Casually kicking back with my two favorite K's ... my 28cm and my vizsla.  Waiting for our cross body canvas strap to arrive.



Hi fashionpl, I like ur kelly. Looks so much like mine too *good choice*. (Profile pic). Whats the colour?


----------



## fashionpl

Venusian77 said:


> Hi fashionpl, I like ur kelly. Looks so much like mine too *good choice*. (Profile pic). Whats the colour?


Thank you!   The color is chocolate in box.   It's older than yours.  Wow, 2-tone!  Love it.


----------



## arabesques

OhManolo said:


> Really cute photo! Love your K.
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful. Great action shot and amazing K! Considering her vintage, she looks pristine.



Thanks, OhManolo.  She's not quite pristineher original owner rarely took her out, so the leather turned a bit dry in spots, though I was able to bring her back to vivid life with some conditioning.  I try to get her out in the world as much as possible to make up for how she was kept in a closet for decades.


----------



## ladysarah

fashionpl said:


> Casually kicking back with my two favorite K's ... my 28cm and my vizsla.  Waiting for our cross body canvas strap to arrive.



Heh heh. Very non chalant. Love it!


----------



## fashionpl

ladysarah said:


> Heh heh. Very non chalant. Love it!


Would be even better if I was having your tea!   Love your blog, makes me pine for the days when I was studying in London and staying at Cornwall Gardens.


----------



## Jadeite

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



What a head turning duo! That vintage dame is truly gorgeous.


----------



## arabesques

Jadeite said:


> What a head turning duo! That vintage dame is truly gorgeous.



Thank you, Jadeite!


----------



## Suzie

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



I have just caught up with this thread and  I just wanted to say thwart you look amazing, your Kelly is divine.


----------



## ladysarah

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



very very lovely photo and beautiful green... Do you know the name by any chance? I think mine it's different though - more teal based....


----------



## arabesques

Suzie said:


> I have just caught up with this thread and  I just wanted to say thwart you look amazing, your Kelly is divine.



Thank you, Suzie.  Given your own beautiful Kelly collection, that is quite a compliment.



ladysarah said:


> very very lovely photo and beautiful green... Do you know the name by any chance? I think mine it's different though - more teal based....



It seems to be Bottle Green.  Yours might be Vert Foncé, which is a dark green.  Maybe Vert Foret.  Possibly ...


----------



## arabesques

Suzie said:


> I have just caught up with this thread and  I just wanted to say thwart you look amazing, your Kelly is divine.



Thank you, Suzie.  Given your own beautiful Kelly collection, that is quite a compliment.



ladysarah said:


> very very lovely photo and beautiful green... Do you know the name by any chance? I think mine it's different though - more teal based....



It seems to be Bottle Green.  Yours might be Vert Foncé, which is a dark green.  Maybe Vert Foret.  Possibly ...


----------



## birkin10600

Love everyone's look! Here's my quick pics of my Kelly32 bambou in ghw. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## bagidiotic

birkin10600 said:


> Love everyone's look! Here's my quick pics of my Kelly32 bambou in ghw. Thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful and stunner
Congrats


----------



## birkin10600

bagidiotic said:


> Beautiful and stunner
> Congrats



Thank you for your kind comment!


----------



## nadineluv

birkin10600 said:


> Love everyone's look! Here's my quick pics of my Kelly32 bambou in ghw. Thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful green!


----------



## Aarponen

Aurelia24 said:


> Playing with my newly arrived navy blue Kelly. She's exactly 60 years young.



Perfeecttttt!!! Love love love love it!!! you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## ladysarah

fashionpl said:


> Would be even better if I was having your tea!   Love your blog, makes me pine for the days when I was studying in London and staying at Cornwall Gardens.



Thank you! Always nice to have friends round for tea. did you like the London trends post as well? X


----------



## birkin10600

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful green!



Thank you nadineluv!


----------



## lanit

kat99 said:


> That is unfortunate - does your store have a craftsman? Maybe they want to start limiting the amount of different options and stick to a certain length.
> 
> I did want to clarify that I have never been offered an adjustable option on straps - they are all measured to a particular length only.



A custom strap was made to measure for my bolide several years ago. Our store craftsman ordered the leather pieces from Paris and he had the webbing already in stock. He used an Evelyne strap to measure the length to both of our liking. It only took a few weeks to have it made at that time. Recently I went into the store to inquire about making another strap for my second bolide, and he indicated that all straps would have to be made in Paris and would take quite a while. I was not given a reason why H decided to change their policy. Seems sad that customers would not have this option when clearly there is a need for cross body or longer strap when needed for their beautiful bags. I love my canvas strap option and hope H reconsiders on this policy.


----------



## audreylita

I'd love to know if anyone is getting the straps they've ordered.  One of the H managers told me that boutiques are still taking orders but they are not being filled because Paris is so far behind and they are not taking their craftspeople away from making bags to make lower ticket items.  Would love to know if this is true or not.


----------



## baileylab

birkin10600 said:


> Love everyone's look! Here's my quick pics of my Kelly32 bambou in ghw. Thank you for letting me share!



drooool......


----------



## ASC RESALE

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!



Positively beautiful. You are one lucky lady.


----------



## ASC RESALE

birkin10600 said:


> Love everyone's look! Here's my quick pics of my Kelly32 bambou in ghw. Thank you for letting me share!



Love the color... radiant!


----------



## trendybaggie

Been goin thru all the pictures on every single page!  Love all the Kelly's , especially the box calf leather...

And I never knew green box kelly can look so beautiful!


----------



## trendybaggie

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.


Your green box kelly is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## arabesques

Thanks, trendybaggie!  It's one of those pieces that illustrates how seriously amazing even the old, old, old Hermès bags are.  These are all treasures.



trendybaggie said:


> Your green box kelly is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

baileylab said:


> drooool......



Thank you baileylab!


----------



## ferrip

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



Stunning!


----------



## carlinha

birkin10600 said:


> Love everyone's look! Here's my quick pics of my Kelly32 bambou in ghw. Thank you for letting me share!



yahhooooo sort of twins birkin10600!!!!  bambou looks fab on you!!!



fashionpl said:


> Casually kicking back with my two favorite K's ... my 28cm and my vizsla.  Waiting for our cross body canvas strap to arrive.



i don't know what i love more, your dog or your K!!! 



arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.



you look stunning!!!  love this pic!


----------



## fashionpl

ladysarah said:


> Thank you! Always nice to have friends round for tea. did you like the London trends post as well? X


Yes, I love it all!!!  Great pictures as well.   I'll have to catch up on all your posts this weekend.


----------



## fashionpl

arabesques said:


> For my favorite thread . . .
> 
> A quick pic of one of my Kellys with a wrap dress.  It's a green 28cm box Kelly from 1958.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for keeping this thread going.  It contains much inspiration.


Gorgeous K!   This is my favorite thread too.


----------



## arabesques

fashionpl said:


> Gorgeous K!   This is my favorite thread too.



Thanks!  Your K is so beautiful too.



carlinha said:


> you look stunning!!!  love this pic!



Thank you!



ferrip said:


> Stunning!



Thanks!  Can't wait to see you!


----------



## birkin10600

carlinha said:


> yahhooooo sort of twins birkin10600!!!!  bambou looks fab on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what i love more, your dog or your K!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look stunning!!!  love this pic!



Yaaay! So glad to be twins with you, a gorgeous fashionista with impeccable taste! It's people like you that make Hermes look good! &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733; Thank's carlinha! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## ladysarah

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Suzie.  Given your own beautiful Kelly collection, that is quite a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be Bottle Green.  Yours might be Vert Foncé, which is a dark green.  Maybe Vert Foret.  Possibly ...



Thank you. I ve taken some better photos in day light and will post. Still haven't taken the poor baby out though


----------



## GenieBottle26

Browsing this thread for inspiration as I just got my first K40 yesterday. Here's my version of a casual look.


----------



## Kitty S.

GenieBottle26 said:


> Browsing this thread for inspiration as I just got my first K40 yesterday. Here's my version of a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 2559334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559336




Congrats! Lovely with GHW and contrast stitching!


----------



## lady786

GenieBottle26 said:


> Browsing this thread for inspiration as I just got my first K40 yesterday. Here's my version of a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 2559334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559336


many congrats and i love 40 cm kelly size as i think it is the most practical size in kelly for day to day and it does not look like a brief case as many believe : )


----------



## VesperSparrow

GenieBottle26 said:


> Browsing this thread for inspiration as I just got my first K40 yesterday. Here's my version of a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 2559334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559336



Love this!


----------



## thyme

GenieBottle26 said:


> Browsing this thread for inspiration as I just got my first K40 yesterday. Here's my version of a casual look.



the K40 looks good on you!! congrats!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

birkin10600 said:


> Love everyone's look! Here's my quick pics of my Kelly32 bambou in ghw. Thank you for letting me share!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## S'Mom

lanit said:


> A custom strap was made to measure for my bolide several years ago. Our store craftsman ordered the leather pieces from Paris and he had the webbing already in stock. He used an Evelyne strap to measure the length to both of our liking. It only took a few weeks to have it made at that time. Recently I went into the store to inquire about making another strap for my second bolide, and he indicated that all straps would have to be made in Paris and would take quite a while. I was not given a reason why H decided to change their policy. Seems sad that customers would not have this option when clearly there is a need for cross body or longer strap when needed for their beautiful bags. I love my canvas strap option and hope H reconsiders on this policy.



Yes, this was told to me as well about a month ago by the store manager.  I was actually told , "you could buy an Evelyne and use that strap".... as an option.


----------



## S'Mom

GenieBottle26 said:


> Browsing this thread for inspiration as I just got my first K40 yesterday. Here's my version of a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 2559334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559336



GORGEOUS!!!!  I love the 40 on you....


----------



## arabesques

GenieBottle26 said:


> Browsing this thread for inspiration as I just got my first K40 yesterday. Here's my version of a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 2559334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559336



Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.

Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .


----------



## textilegirl

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .



Stately indeed; this is a fab combo *arabesques*!  As usual I might add


----------



## catsinthebag

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .



You look amazing, as usual! 

Can you ID your necklace, please? I love it!


----------



## VesperSparrow

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .



And love the ring with the GHW.


----------



## jyyanks

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .


Beautiful and stunning as always!  Love how you put it all together!


----------



## audreylita

A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.


----------



## Kitty S.

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .




Great job with the wrap dress and the ring. You wear both so well!


----------



## Allee

Love love this look!


audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.


----------



## arabesques

textilegirl said:


> Stately indeed; this is a fab combo *arabesques*!  As usual I might add



And as always, you are so kind!  Thanks, textile girl.



catsinthebag said:


> You look amazing, as usual!
> 
> Can you ID your necklace, please? I love it!



Thanks, catsinthebag. The necklace is Lalique (I collect Lalique and Baccarat crystal bijoux); it's several seasons old, but you might find a piece in the odd shop.  I don't remember the name, but it's the same as a vase pattern that's still active in their catalogue . . . 



VesperSparrow said:


> And love the ring with the GHW.



Thanks, VesperSparrow.  I don't wear much gold, so I thought a citron crystal ring would work well with all the GHW Kelly bags in my collection.



jyyanks said:


> Beautiful and stunning as always!  Love how you put it all together!



Thanks, jyyanks.  I think whimsy and love are the best reasons for throwing something together.



Kitty S. said:


> Great job with the wrap dress and the ring. You wear both so well!



Thanks, Kitty.  Both are part of my favorite "lines."


----------



## arabesques

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.



How perfect!  What I would give to see this springtime combination in the flesh.  A 25cm is such a precious, fabulous piece, and you wear it with such panache.


----------



## Couture Coco

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .



Love the ensemble - the purple pattern is wonderful and you wear the K35 so well!


----------



## VesperSparrow

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.



Too cool!


----------



## Couture Coco

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.



Love your look!


----------



## audreylita

VesperSparrow said:


> Too cool!





Allee said:


> Love love this look!





arabesques said:


> How perfect!  What I would give to see this springtime combination in the flesh.  A 25cm is such a precious, fabulous piece, and you wear it with such panache.



Thank you everyone!  And arabesques, I always love your look and we have our shared passion of 'red'.


----------



## catsinthebag

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.



Love this combination!


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .



gorgeous dress and BBK!


----------



## Anfang

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.


Per-fec-tion !!!!


----------



## ldldb

croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:


----------



## audreylita

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



Love your shoes, who makes them?


----------



## ldldb

audreylita said:


> Love your shoes, who makes them?



those are chanel camillia flat slingbacks from a few seasons ago. super comfy...wish they would bring back that style in a zillion colors


----------



## audreylita

ldldb said:


> those are chanel camillia flat slingbacks from a few seasons ago. super comfy...wish they would bring back that style in a zillion colors



Ah, of course.  Thanks!!


----------



## itorresmd

Audreylita and ldldb really set the perfect example on how to wear a Kelly casually. Just perfect!


----------



## Jadeite

arabesques said:


> Aaacck!  I think the technical trouble with the site over the weekend ate my comment!  The 40cm looks marvelous here, especially with the lines of the maxi dress.  A beautiful combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my most recent combination of casual dress and a Kelly . . . another wrap dress and the black box Kelly 35cm.  There's something infinitely stately about this bag . . .




You really look good in a wrap dress and pull off the look with the Kelly so well.


----------



## Jadeite

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:




Nice! Simple black, white and blue.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



Fab look L.  I'm loooooving your Kelly.


----------



## mavsun

wow, *Audreylita* and *ldldb*, looking great! i need to start to wear kelly more.


----------



## OhManolo

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.





ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



You look great ladies! Love the Kellys and you wear them so well!


----------



## bagidiotic

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



Hey u looking fabulous n relax
I love it
Especially thsy k too haha


----------



## scholastican

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:


Loved this head to toe, L!


----------



## JerMeow

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.


So beautiful!  Love this size and color!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



Modern,  urban chic!


----------



## ldldb

itorresmd said:


> Audreylita and ldldb really set the perfect example on how to wear a Kelly casually. Just perfect!





Jadeite said:


> Nice! Simple black, white and blue.





Chi town Chanel said:


> Fab look L.  I'm loooooving your Kelly.





mavsun said:


> wow, *Audreylita* and *ldldb*, looking great! i need to start to wear kelly more.





OhManolo said:


> You look great ladies! Love the Kellys and you wear them so well!



thanks, everyone for your lovely comments. though i suspect i could be wearing a trash bag with this croc Kelly and no one would even notice !


----------



## ldldb

bagidiotic said:


> Hey u looking fabulous n relax
> I love it
> Especially thsy k too haha





scholastican said:


> Loved this head to toe, L!





VesperSparrow said:


> Modern,  urban chic!



thanks gals!  black jacket, jeans, & flats are my usual uniform. i let the bag do all the heavy lifting for me, lol!


----------



## Love4H




----------



## Momo0

Love4H said:


>




Love your entire look! You wear your Kelly perfectly!


----------



## Love4H

Momo0 said:


> Love your entire look! You wear your Kelly perfectly!



Thank you! I find this K32 to be  the most perfect bag in my H collection. And it is the most comfortable for me, my 35 bags (B and K) are too heavy and too big.


----------



## Anfang

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:


Gosh! This is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Momo0

Love4H said:


> Thank you! I find this K32 to be  the most perfect bag in my H collection. And it is the most comfortable for me, my 35 bags (B and K) are too heavy and too big.




Thanks for the info! I'm actually waiting on my first K and had requested a 35, but you're making me think maybe I should go for the 32 instead.


----------



## itorresmd

Love4H said:


>


I really like the look! Black and trendy with a pop color on your Kelly. Really nice


----------



## Love4H

Momo0 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm actually waiting on my first K and had requested a 35, but you're making me think maybe I should go for the 32 instead.



Well, that's my personal opinion and experience. I'm used to smaller/medium sized bags though I'm pretty tall. 
 You should definitely try both sizes and go with your heart! 
Good luck


----------



## Love4H

itorresmd said:


> I really like the look! Black and trendy with a pop color on your Kelly. Really nice



Thank you


----------



## luckylove

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



Love this look on you!! We are twins on the chanel jacket and heels.  You have inspired me to take this jacket out of closet again and wear it!! LOVE your kelly!


----------



## ldldb

luckylove said:


> Love this look on you!! We are twins on the chanel jacket and heels.  You have inspired me to take this jacket out of closet again and wear it!! LOVE your kelly!



sorry to be ot, but yes, this cc jacket will still work ten, 20 years from now (i think it's from 05 season??). that's why i can't leave chanel rtw. but ya, i love my kelly, too


----------



## luckylove

ldldb said:


> sorry to be ot, but yes, this cc jacket will still work ten, 20 years from now (i think it's from 05 season??). that's why i can't leave chanel rtw. but ya, i love my kelly, too



So funny! I was trying to figure out which season it was from too... I though '04, but you may be right.   You and I have the same type of daily uniform.


----------



## thyme

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



fabulous super chic!! 



Love4H said:


> .



love the pop of colour the K gives to your outfit!! cool booties too..


----------



## Jadeite

Love4H said:


>




You have these endless legs....


----------



## Love4H

chincac said:


> fabulous super chic!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop of colour the K gives to your outfit!! cool booties too..



Thanks. Those are CL booties and super comfortable. Not sure about the name though. I have them also in black suede and dark red suede. I can walk miles and miles in those and even cobblestone streets are not a problem.



Jadeite said:


> You have these endless legs....



 Thanks.


----------



## ladysarah

ldldb said:


> sorry to be ot, but yes, this cc jacket will still work ten, 20 years from now (i think it's from 05 season??). that's why i can't leave chanel rtw. but ya, i love my kelly, too



You look lovely. And I agree with you about the jackets. Genius design


----------



## aurevoirkids

Heading to office for a short errand! Just K35 bleu orage, white t shirt and jeans


----------



## arabesques

aurevoirkids said:


> View attachment 2565729
> 
> 
> Heading to office for a short errand! Just K35 bleu orage, white t shirt and jeans



Oh!  I love, love, love this way of wearing the Kelly.  I imagine the bleu orage being the perfect neutral blue . . .  



Love4H said:


>



Your Kelly is divine; I love that pop of color.



ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



So beautiful . . . Chanel and Hermès heaven.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Love4H said:


> Thanks. Those are CL booties and super comfortable. Not sure about the name though. I have them also in black suede and dark red suede. I can walk miles and miles in those and even cobblestone streets are not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Love the leopard shoes with the Kelly - what color is she?


----------



## VesperSparrow

aurevoirkids said:


> View attachment 2565729
> 
> 
> Heading to office for a short errand! Just K35 bleu orage, white t shirt and jeans



Bleu orage is amazing with this combo. Can't get simpler or better.


----------



## ldldb

ladysarah said:


> You look lovely. And I agree with you about the jackets. Genius design



thank you, ladyS!!

ps: i just realized that in that pic my poor croc K was wide open. horrors! the pic was snapped just right after i took my camera out of my purse. but yes, i do keep my kelly fully closed (most of the time). no croc was hurt in that photo !


----------



## Anfang

aurevoirkids said:


> View attachment 2565729
> 
> 
> Heading to office for a short errand! Just K35 bleu orage, white t shirt and jeans


Oh !! You really look perfect!! A great bag perfectly worn! Congrats!


----------



## Love4H

VesperSparrow said:


> Love the leopard shoes with the Kelly - what color is she?



I always thought it was the traditional H orange... I bought it in 1996-97 and wasn't really knowledgeable  of  the H colors and leather back then.


----------



## kat99

Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):


----------



## audreylita

kat99 said:


> Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):


----------



## roussel

kat99 I love the color of your Kelly.  What color is it?


----------



## birkin10600

kat99 said:


> Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Kelly-crossbody.jpg?9d7bd4



 Nice!


----------



## kat99

Thank you audreylita/birkin!



roussel said:


> kat99 I love the color of your Kelly.  What color is it?



Hi Roussel, it is Vert de Gris


----------



## needlv

kat99 said:


> Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Kelly-crossbody.jpg?9d7bd4



beautiful!


----------



## VesperSparrow

kat99 said:


> Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Kelly-crossbody.jpg?9d7bd4



And love that the strap is a different  color!


----------



## catsinthebag

kat99 said:


> Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Kelly-crossbody.jpg?9d7bd4



Love this!


----------



## fashionpl

kat99 said:


> Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Kelly-crossbody.jpg?9d7bd4


----------



## ferrip

audreylita said:


> A 25 vermillion chèvre with GHW paired with a Greg Lake rock and roll t-shirt and jeans.  A vintage Chanel blazer and new pair of Blahnik heels made for a quick casual night out to a local haunt.



Perfection!!! Completely perfect! And the 25 Chev? My heart goes pitter patter indeed!


----------



## kat99

Thanks everyone! I wish good vibes to everyone currently waiting for a canvas strap!


----------



## Kitty S.

kat99 said:


> Thanks everyone! I wish good vibes to everyone currently waiting for a canvas strap!




Thanks! So sweet of you  I would need it because I have been stonewalled at two H stores already for getting a crossbody canvas strap for my K  I was told that a crossbody strap would alter the looks, therefore not approved by the corporate.


----------



## pinkx3x3

The red kelly you have is gorgeous. I think you can always wear a kelly casually.
and with the strap, you can order a same colour strap but a contrast colour twilly


----------



## etoupebirkin

kat99 said:


> Worn crossbody (with different colored strap):


Just gorgeous!!! I love how you handled the strap, too.


----------



## Mindi B

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks! So sweet of you  I would need it because I have been stonewalled at two H stores already for getting a crossbody canvas strap for my K  I was told that a crossbody strap would alter the looks, therefore not approved by the corporate.



Oh, phooey on that.  Are you comfortable with fibbing a little, and saying it's, say, an alternative strap for an Evelyne?  In general I sympathize with Hermes trying to preserve the "look" of their brand, but this is a bit much, IMO.


----------



## jmen

Mindi B said:


> Oh, phooey on that.  Are you comfortable with fibbing a little, and saying it's, say, an alternative strap for an Evelyne?  In general I sympathize with Hermes trying to preserve the "look" of their brand, but this is a bit much, IMO.





Had I known when one does an SO, one gets to choose from various lengths for the strap.  I did not know going in and was caught off guard by the question of strap.  My mouth said uh regular is fine.  Duh, had I only taken another moment to think my height, the strap length = regular is NOT fine for xbody wearing.  Regular length only gets the Kelly to the orbs.  For those who are invited to do an SO, measure where you'd like that strap to go, write it down and then choose your length options according to what you wrote down.  Be prepared like a good scout ought to be.


----------



## kat99

etoupebirkin said:


> Just gorgeous!!! I love how you handled the strap, too.



Thank you! 



jmen said:


> Had I known when one does an SO, one gets to choose from various lengths for the strap.  I did not know going in and was caught off guard by the question of strap.  My mouth said uh regular is fine.  Duh, had I only taken another moment to think my height, the strap length = regular is NOT fine for xbody wearing.  Regular length only gets the Kelly to the orbs.  For those who are invited to do an SO, measure where you'd like that strap to go, write it down and then choose your length options according to what you wrote down.  Be prepared like a good scout ought to be.



Yes that's a good point, especially since this is probably the fastest way to get a leather strap in the length you want as they have to provide a strap anyway with the bag. I always choose the regular strap length though and order a separate canvas. The feedback has consistently been, "the bag will arrive faster than the strap."


----------



## cutetoby

Aficionada said:


> Wore my Kelly today... The strap really makes it the perfect bag for long walks or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 2300591



Lover your whole outfit!!  Your puppy is so cute too!!  What size is your Kelly?


----------



## love_sleeping

ldldb said:


> croc k32 with a lightweight chanel jacket, jeans, and flats:



you are gorgeous


----------



## ldldb

love_sleeping said:


> you are gorgeous



 oh thank you, love_sleeping!


----------



## Aficionada

cutetoby said:


> Lover your whole outfit!!  Your puppy is so cute too!!  What size is your Kelly?



Thank you, cutetoby! It's a 35.


----------



## gnabit

Love all your casual Kelly looks! Wishing for a Kelly


----------



## elliesaurus

Ladies, do you ever worry about color transfer if you're using the strap and wearing jeans?


----------



## audreylita

elliesaurus said:


> Ladies, do you ever worry about color transfer if you're using the strap and wearing jeans?



I had color transfer from a black blazer onto a light colored garden party that was awful.  The garden party never fully recovered and I was so pissed off at the blazer that I never wore it again.  

Seriously though it was my own fault, the blazer was new and had not been dry cleaned.  I am now extremely careful in mixing light colored bags with dark clothing.


----------



## elliesaurus

audreylita said:


> I had color transfer from a black blazer onto a light colored garden party that was awful.  The garden party never fully recovered and I was so pissed off at the blazer that I never wore it again.
> 
> Seriously though it was my own fault, the blazer was new and had not been dry cleaned.  I am now extremely careful in mixing light colored bags with dark clothing.



Audreylita, sorry to hear about your garden party. I'm a jeans girl and ruined the backside of a petal pink BV crossbody bag, which is why I asked this question. I always remind myself that it's okay because I'm not planning to resell the bag and no one sees the backside anyway... But with a Kelly (and any handheld bag, really), I feel like there's more opportunity to show the back of the bag and I really don't want to risk it. I may just have to invest in some other pants and dresses instead...


----------



## audreylita

elliesaurus said:


> Audreylita, sorry to hear about your garden party. I'm a jeans girl and ruined the backside of a petal pink BV crossbody bag, which is why I asked this question. I always remind myself that it's okay because I'm not planning to resell the bag and no one sees the backside anyway... But with a Kelly (and any handheld bag, really), I feel like there's more opportunity to show the back of the bag and I really don't want to risk it. I may just have to invest in some other pants and dresses instead...



I don't hesitate to wear light colored bags on dark clothes, as long as they've been properly washed or cleaned.  And I'm a jeans girl, too.


----------



## jalapeno

aurevoirkids said:


> View attachment 2565729
> 
> 
> Heading to office for a short errand! Just K35 bleu orage, white t shirt and jeans




Love how casual this is!


----------



## arabesques

A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .

The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!


----------



## Gixxer

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!



Congratulations on the new addition, I love this look!


----------



## ladysarah

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!



You look great! Original look


----------



## etoupebirkin

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!



You look fantastic!!!

Congratulations on such a great find!!!


----------



## arabesques

Gixxer said:


> Congratulations on the new addition, I love this look!



Thank you, Gixxer!



ladysarah said:


> You look great! Original look



Many thanks, ladysarah.



etoupebirkin said:


> You look fantastic!!!
> 
> Congratulations on such a great find!!!



You're so sweet, etoupebirkin.  Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!


----------



## Anfang

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!


Major congrats, *arabesques! *345 Sellier is above the top!


----------



## VesperSparrow

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!



Yes, she found you! They always know how to find a home where they'll be loved.  
And love the fuchsia patent (?) pants - rock on!


----------



## HloveH

Love the photos ladies!  So excited- a new-to-me me fjord kelly with canvas strap is winging its way over to me.  A great find thanks to a lovely tpf'er. Can't wait to post a shot here!


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!



congrats on your vintage kelly!! beautiful patina..


----------



## LavenderIce

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!



What a lovely find!  Wear her in good health.


----------



## ladysarah

casual Kelly look....


----------



## jyyanks

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!


You look fabulous as always!!!!  What a striking outfit and box kelly!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

ladysarah said:


> casual Kelly look....



And yet straight out of Vogue.  This is so perfect!


----------



## arabesques

jyyanks said:


> You look fabulous as always!!!!  What a striking outfit and box kelly!!



Thank you, jyyanks!



LavenderIce said:


> What a lovely find!  Wear her in good health.



Thanks, Lavenderice.



chincac said:


> congrats on your vintage kelly!! beautiful patina..



Thank you, chincac.



VesperSparrow said:


> Yes, she found you! They always know how to find a home where they'll be loved.
> And love the fuchsia patent (?) pants - rock on!



LOL.  Thanks, VersperSparrow.  They're red and I love 'em to death.



Anfang said:


> Major congrats, *arabesques! *345 Sellier is above the top!



Big thanks, Anfang!



audreylita said:


>



Hugs back, Audrelita!  Missing you in NYC!


----------



## jalapeno

K and I might be a little too casual. On our way to do the groceries &#128521;


----------



## arabesques

jalapeno said:


> K and I might be a little too casual. On our way to do the groceries &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623358



It's perfect, jalapeno, with those pretty ballerinas!


----------



## Iheartparis64

jalapeno said:


> K and I might be a little too casual. On our way to do the groceries &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623358




May I ask size it is and how tall are you?? It looks great on you!!


----------



## thyme

jalapeno said:


> K and I might be a little too casual. On our way to do the groceries &#128521;



this is perfect casual and chic!! you look great..


----------



## VesperSparrow

jalapeno said:


> K and I might be a little too casual. On our way to do the groceries &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623358



U and K are just the right amount of casual!


----------



## Anfang

jalapeno said:


> K and I might be a little too casual. On our way to do the groceries &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623358


Just. Perfect!


----------



## jalapeno

arabesques said:


> It's perfect, jalapeno, with those pretty ballerinas!




Thank you, arabesques!


----------



## jalapeno

Iheartparis64 said:


> May I ask size it is and how tall are you?? It looks great on you!!




Hi, thank you so much  i'm about 5'5 and that's a 35.


----------



## jalapeno

Thanks everyone for the comments!! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;; i'm sorry I don't know how to multi-quote and I don't want to flood the thread :S


----------



## Couture Coco

I love this thread and adore everyone's looks - very inspirational indeed! Here's my little Porc 28 in between the Spring rain spells.


----------



## Kitty S.

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and adore everyone's looks - very inspirational indeed! Here's my little Porc 28 in between the Spring rain spells.




Simple and clean. You did well!


----------



## alterego

catsinthebag said:


> You look amazing! And your "new" Kelly is gorgeous. I love navy blue, in some ways it's more interesting than black. What pattern is your scarf?


I agree...that Navy Blue is spectacular!


----------



## Couture Coco

Kitty S. said:


> Simple and clean. You did well!



Thank you so much!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and adore everyone's looks - very inspirational indeed! Here's my little Porc 28 in between the Spring rain spells.



Just a perfect combo of leather,  size and outfit!   I also love this thread!


----------



## Couture Coco

VesperSparrow said:


> Just a perfect combo of leather,  size and outfit!   I also love this thread!



Thank you so much!


----------



## baileylab

arabesques said:


> A 1975 Marine Blue 35cm Sellier Kelly found me this past week . . . I strapped on an Evelyne strap and took it out to some Chelsea galleries . . .
> 
> The blue makes it so easy to create a casual vibe!



absolutely stunning! now i do need a preloved navy kelly!!!


----------



## ldldb

i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...


----------



## Momo0

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...




Stunning Kelly! And love it worn casually.


----------



## surfchick

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...


 
Cute outfit! Really love the shirt (and of course the K).


----------



## catsinthebag

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...



You look great! Love the croc Kelly with the casual outfit, and the fact that you did the photo in black and white -- the croc texture really stands out!


----------



## Kitty S.

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...


Love this pic in for so many reasons... great pic!


----------



## ldldb

Momo0 said:


> Stunning Kelly! And love it worn casually.



thank you! that darn kelly is quite a looker, isn't she! 




surfchick said:


> Cute outfit! *Really love the shirt *(and of course the K).



that's a tuxedo popover from JCrew; very easy to wear!


----------



## ldldb

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! Love the croc Kelly with the casual outfit, and the fact that you did the photo in black and white -- *the croc texture really stands out!*



i just noticed that the texture of the croc matches the cobblestone on the street!


----------



## ldldb

Kitty S. said:


> Love this pic in for so many reasons... great pic!



thanks, Kitty S! i love b/w photos.


----------



## thyme

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...



stunning k and love the way you carry it!


----------



## jalapeno

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...




Beautiful! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## doloresmia

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...



major thumbs up on this look! something to aspire to!


----------



## ldldb

chincac said:


> stunning k and love the way you carry it!





jalapeno said:


> Beautiful! Love the whole outfit!





doloresmia said:


> major thumbs up on this look! something to aspire to!



 thanks, ladies! i know the kelly did all the heavy lifting and i just tagged along for the ride !!


----------



## VesperSparrow

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...



You look amazing -  pared down perfection!


----------



## ldldb

VesperSparrow said:


> You look amazing -  pared down perfection!



Thank you  !!


----------



## Niyanjun

This is so beautiful, you are so lucky to own a croc skin Kelly. I don't have any Kelly myself, I own a Birkin Togo n a Lindy. I think the way u dress up for this Kelly is so effortless and awesome


----------



## oldbag16

I love this photo.  Totally chic.  You made my morning!


----------



## ldldb

oldbag16 said:


> I love this photo.  Totally chic.  You made my morning!



wow, thank you for such warm words 



Niyanjun said:


> This is so beautiful, you are so lucky to own a croc skin Kelly. I don't have any Kelly myself,* I own a Birkin Togo n a Lindy*. I think the way u dress up for this Kelly is so effortless and awesome



that's a nice collection you have there! i am intrigued by the lindy but have not yet pulled the trigger!


----------



## elliesaurus

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...



This is like something out of a magazine


----------



## Niyanjun

I must say this bag is stunning I can't help starring at it, hon do u mind to pm me the price u paid for croc and which city u got it from ? Thx a lot


----------



## BirkinLover77

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...


Stunning Kelly


----------



## marbella8

ladysarah said:


> Thank you! They are what I call 'real life outfits' rather than blogging shots.  Love your Kelly too,btw. Here is another favourite casual Kelly look....



This is very cool! Love it, talk about enjoying your H bag, instead of keeping it locked up in the closet in a box, lol!


----------



## WValencia

visiting the countryside in Ireland


----------



## VesperSparrow

WValencia said:


> View attachment 2673783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visiting the countryside in Ireland



Fantastic!  You just glow in this landscape!


----------



## Suncatcher

elliesaurus said:


> This is like something out of a magazine


+1 including the styling of the shot.


----------



## itorresmd

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...


So classic and stylish. Love this look!


----------



## madisonmamaw

you ladies have made it very hard for me,, now i am only thinking about kellies


----------



## Couture Coco

I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw


 
lucky you!! i love swift..


----------



## bagidiotic

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw



Nice blue with buttery swift
Awesome


----------



## ladysarah

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw



You go girl! Simply beautiful & definitely casual!


----------



## Kelly_76

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw




Cool and relaxed outfit and a gorgeous Kelly!
&#128156;


----------



## VesperSparrow

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw



Great bag and photo - mosaic of blue and green. Been wishing for a new post on this thread that I love, too.  Thanks!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> lucky you!! i love swift..



Thank you - so do I - it's my only swift anything - wish I had more


----------



## Couture Coco

bagidiotic said:


> Nice blue with buttery swift
> Awesome



Thank you - I adore the feel of it too


----------



## Couture Coco

ladysarah said:


> You go girl! Simply beautiful & definitely casual!



Thank you! I'm more and more convinced the K looks best with casual


----------



## Couture Coco

Kelly_76 said:


> Cool and relaxed outfit and a gorgeous Kelly!
> &#128156;



Thank you - it's pretty much my jean uniform!


----------



## Couture Coco

VesperSparrow said:


> Great bag and photo - mosaic of blue and green. Been wishing for a new post on this thread that I love, too.  Thanks!



Thank you! I always loved blue and didn't have enough greens so wearing them together is a bonus


----------



## MYH

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...


I just stumbled across this pic Larkie.  You and the bag look gorgeous!


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> Thank you - so do I - it's my only swift anything - wish I had more



i wish H will make more swift Bs and Ks rather than using it for the toolbox and berline!!


----------



## purplepoodles

chincac said:


> i wish H will make more swift Bs and Ks rather than using it for the toolbox and berline!!




Absolutely agree Chinac!  Had a swift Kelly on my wish list for years. A retoure 28K is the stuff of dreams and seems unattainable.


----------



## elliesaurus

Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!


----------



## thyme

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!



what a great shot!! what colour is your k? very pretty!


----------



## thyme

purplepoodles said:


> Absolutely agree Chinac!  Had a swift Kelly on my wish list for years. A retoure 28K is the stuff of dreams and seems unattainable.



most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!! 

ok :back2topic: my swift k25!


----------



## elliesaurus

chincac said:


> what a great shot!! what colour is your k? very pretty!




Thank you! It was a paparazzi shot by my DH. My K is anemone.


----------



## thyme

elliesaurus said:


> Thank you! It was a paparazzi shot by my DH. My K is anemone.



gosh never would have guess it was anemone!! it looks totally pink on my screen..


----------



## elliesaurus

chincac said:


> gosh never would have guess it was anemone!! it looks totally pink on my screen..




It's such a chameleon color! I once took a photo of it where the color was completely different from what it looked like IRL. Plus, I'm wearing maroon pants here so that probably makes the K look less purple in comparison.


----------



## jyyanks

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> View attachment 2742187




I think it's amazing that you went biking with your K!  Fabulous.


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!!
> 
> ok :back2topic: my swift k25!
> 
> View attachment 2742223



So pretty!


----------



## purplepoodles

chincac said:


> most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ok :back2topic: my swift k25!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742223




Stuff of dreams and the epitome of casual H chic! 

Swift Kelly on holiday, perfect for a casual situation.


----------



## catsinthebag

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw



Bleu de Prusse AND swift?!?!  You lucky lady!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!!
> 
> ok :back2topic: my swift k25!
> 
> View attachment 2742223


Love your Kelly!


----------



## catsinthebag

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> View attachment 2742187



I love this picture! The Kelly really can go anywhere, can't it? 



chincac said:


> most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!!
> 
> ok :back2topic: my swift k25!
> 
> View attachment 2742223



I love swift and box too! But I thought swift was much more scratch-resistant than box?

Chincac, you look great with that orange 25 -- would you mind sharing how tall you are?


----------



## jmzr22

My Ado GM Vert Fonce Ardennes PHW at the back of the bus.


----------



## elliesaurus

jyyanks said:


> I think it's amazing that you went biking with your K!  Fabulous.






catsinthebag said:


> I love this picture! The Kelly really can go anywhere, can't it?




Thank you!! I feel like Clemence is not too fragile. The only thing I was worried about was the leather darkening but I went for it anyway.


----------



## audreylita

jmzr22 said:


> My Ado GM Vert Fonce Ardennes PHW at the back of the bus.



I love how the labels on your sneaks match your bag.


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> So pretty!



thank you dear!



purplepoodles said:


> Stuff of dreams and the epitome of casual H chic!
> 
> Swift Kelly on holiday, perfect for a casual situation.



thank you *purplepoodles*! the kelly is perfect for most ocassions i dare say 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your Kelly!



thank you *LOUKPEACH*



catsinthebag said:


> I love swift and box too! But I thought swift was much more scratch-resistant than box?
> 
> Chincac, you look great with that orange 25 -- would you mind sharing how tall you are?



swift IS much more scratch and water resistant than box but somehow the perception out there is it is prone to scratches and very high maintenance! i am 5'5". and thank you.


----------



## Couture Coco

catsinthebag said:


> Bleu de Prusse AND swift?!?!  You lucky lady!



Thank you! I try not to hug her too much


----------



## Couture Coco

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> View attachment 2742187



Beautiful colour and looks perfect on your bike!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!!
> 
> ok :back2topic: my swift k25!
> 
> View attachment 2742223




Oooh thank you for another shot of your gorgeous K25 - such a timeless colour pop! I wonder how much that size holds? Also noticed you've extended the strap really nicely too.


----------



## Couture Coco

jmzr22 said:


> My Ado GM Vert Fonce Ardennes PHW at the back of the bus.



Adore this colour and love the canvas strap!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> thank you dear!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *purplepoodles*! the kelly is perfect for most ocassions i dare say
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *LOUKPEACH*
> 
> 
> 
> swift IS much more scratch and water resistant than box but somehow the perception out there is it is prone to scratches and very high maintenance! i am 5'5". and thank you.



I second this all the way. Mine was preowned so came with a set of scratches and slight colour loss on corners. At first I used her only occasionally then she was became my travel and holiday bag. I've just conditioned her myself once in the 2 years I've owned her and the scratches have blended in so much they are only visible in a certain light (showing less than equivalent on box leather). Even the corners improved. The majority of my bags are box leather which I do not find delicate or high maintenance either and would not hesitate to own another swift bag!


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> Oooh thank you for another shot of your gorgeous K25 - such a timeless colour pop! I wonder how much that size holds? Also noticed you've extended the strap really nicely too.



you are welcome. here are some pics of what could fit inside. i have been using the k25 for quite a few of my holidays since it is small, easy to pack but holds surprisingly a lot..

the umbrella is quite bulky, i don't usually carry it when travelling so it can be replaced by a karo. only missing items are my mobile phone, which i am using to take these pics, i put it in the front pocket and small foldable map. 











and it doesn't look bulky when closed!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> you are welcome. here are some pics of what could fit inside. i have been using the k25 for quite a few of my holidays since it is small, easy to pack but holds surprisingly a lot..
> 
> the umbrella is quite bulky, i don't usually carry it when travelling so it can be replaced by a karo. only missing items are my mobile phone, which i am using to take these pics, i put it in the front pocket and small foldable map.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742813
> 
> 
> and it doesn't look bulky when closed!
> 
> View attachment 2742817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742816



Wow amazing! A little umbrella even! Thank you for taking the time to show us


----------



## VesperSparrow

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> View attachment 2742187



This SHOULD be an everyday sight- and the world would be more beautiful!


----------



## VesperSparrow

chincac said:


> most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!!
> 
> ok :back2topic: my swift k25!
> 
> View attachment 2742223



So gorgeous - and love the bag/pendant/background tile ensemble!


----------



## VesperSparrow

jmzr22 said:


> My Ado GM Vert Fonce Ardennes PHW at the back of the bus.



Too cool for school!


----------



## Anfang

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw


Wow! Beautiful blue, and in swift! Great find!


----------



## Couture Coco

Anfang said:


> Wow! Beautiful blue, and in swift! Great find!



Thank you! It's true, swift gets better and better


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> you are welcome. here are some pics of what could fit inside. i have been using the k25 for quite a few of my holidays since it is small, easy to pack but holds surprisingly a lot..
> 
> the umbrella is quite bulky, i don't usually carry it when travelling so it can be replaced by a karo. only missing items are my mobile phone, which i am using to take these pics, i put it in the front pocket and small foldable map.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742813
> 
> 
> and it doesn't look bulky when closed!
> 
> View attachment 2742817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742816



This looks amazing! And you somehow managed to  fit in as much as I  can fit in a 32. Infect this looks more spacious....


----------



## thyme

ladysarah said:


> This looks amazing! And you somehow managed to  fit in as much as I  can fit in a 32. Infect this looks more spacious....



lol..that's why i keep travelling with it!!  i have to say, i am always amazed by how much this little K can fit every single time i travel with it!! have never bought a larger K for travelling..don't need to!


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> you are welcome. here are some pics of what could fit inside. i have been using the k25 for quite a few of my holidays since it is small, easy to pack but holds surprisingly a lot..
> 
> the umbrella is quite bulky, i don't usually carry it when travelling so it can be replaced by a karo. only missing items are my mobile phone, which i am using to take these pics, i put it in the front pocket and small foldable map.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742813
> 
> 
> and it doesn't look bulky when closed!
> 
> View attachment 2742817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742816


*chincac *this is stunning! I couldn't ever think going under a 32K, being told my fav size is 35!


----------



## jyyanks

chincac said:


> you are welcome. here are some pics of what could fit inside. i have been using the k25 for quite a few of my holidays since it is small, easy to pack but holds surprisingly a lot..
> 
> the umbrella is quite bulky, i don't usually carry it when travelling so it can be replaced by a karo. only missing items are my mobile phone, which i am using to take these pics, i put it in the front pocket and small foldable map.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742813
> 
> 
> and it doesn't look bulky when closed!
> 
> View attachment 2742817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742816


Wow!! I can't believe a K25 can hold all that stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## elliesaurus

VesperSparrow said:


> This SHOULD be an everyday sight- and the world would be more beautiful!






Couture Coco said:


> Beautiful colour and looks perfect on your bike!




Thank you! It was a good size for the bike ride too


----------



## ladysarah

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> View attachment 2742187



Perfection!we need more close ups of the Kelly now... For drooling purposes.


----------



## elliesaurus

ladysarah said:


> Perfection!we need more close ups of the Kelly now... For drooling purposes.




Hah! I posted this in another thread:


----------



## Couture Coco

elliesaurus said:


> Hah! I posted this in another thread:
> 
> View attachment 2743483



Stunning!


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> Wow amazing! A little umbrella even! Thank you for taking the time to show us


 
you are welcome 



VesperSparrow said:


> So gorgeous - and love the bag/pendant/background tile ensemble!


 
thank you *VesperSparrow*



Anfang said:


> *chincac *this is stunning! I couldn't ever think going under a 32K, being told my fav size is 35!


 
thank you dear *Anfang*!! i would never have thought this little K would be my travel companion either so i am pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## Anfang

chincac said:


> you are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *VesperSparrow*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *Anfang*!! i would never have thought this little K would be my travel companion either so i am pleasantly surprised!!




You're most welcome, my dear chincac. 34 or 35, depending on which design, are by far my fav. But seeing yours, I may reconsider!


----------



## ldldb

MYH said:


> I just stumbled across this pic Larkie.  You and the bag look gorgeous!



thank you so much!



elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> View attachment 2742187



wow i die over this photo. it is a good reminder that even holy grail bags NEED to be used!!


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> you are welcome. here are some pics of what could fit inside. i have been using the k25 for quite a few of my holidays since it is small, easy to pack but holds surprisingly a lot..
> 
> the umbrella is quite bulky, i don't usually carry it when travelling so it can be replaced by a karo. only missing items are my mobile phone, which i am using to take these pics, i put it in the front pocket and small foldable map.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742813
> 
> 
> and it doesn't look bulky when closed!
> 
> View attachment 2742817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742816


Thank you for sharing the pics of your beautiful K25, chincac! Wow, it sure fits a lot. I never considered a 25 before for fear it will be just an evening out bag. Do you think it'll fit a Kelly long wallet and a Karo GM?


----------



## Fabfashion

Couture Coco said:


> I love this thread and here's my contribution today: 28 Bleu de Prusse swift phw


That's one gorgeous blue Kelly, Couture Coco!


----------



## Fabfashion

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> View attachment 2742187


Great shot! Very pretty K, looks so sporty this way.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you for sharing the pics of your beautiful K25, chincac! Wow, it sure fits a lot. I never considered a 25 before for fear it will be just an evening out bag. Do you think it'll fit a Kelly long wallet and a Karo GM?


 
yes it should. and thank you!


----------



## Couture Coco

Fabfashion said:


> That's one gorgeous blue Kelly, Couture Coco!



Thank you! I'm using her everyday during our little Indian Summer spell here in UK


----------



## elliesaurus

Fabfashion said:


> Great shot! Very pretty K, looks so sporty this way.





ldldb said:


> wow i die over this photo. it is a good reminder that even holy grail bags NEED to be used!!





Couture Coco said:


> Stunning!



Haha thank you  I debated whether or not to post it because I didn't want people to think I was abusing my bag!


----------



## Couture Coco

elliesaurus said:


> Haha thank you  I debated whether or not to post it because I didn't want people to think I was abusing my bag!



Haha, using your bag in your everyday life is what they're meant for and I love seeing that in every context.
Here's my 28 bb ghw in the change of season now with double denim, trench and flats. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## VesperSparrow

Couture Coco said:


> Haha, using your bag in your everyday life is what they're meant for and I love seeing that in every context.
> Here's my 28 bb ghw in the change of season now with double denim, trench and flats. Thanks for letting me share



What an elegant everyday life!


----------



## Couture Coco

VesperSparrow said:


> What an elegant everyday life!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...



Ahhhh THIS is SO YOU! In my mind, this is the picture I have of you with a croc Kelly.... exactly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

elliesaurus said:


> Probably not an everyday sight... We spontaneously decided to go biking. Luckily I had the shoulder strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742187



hahahahaha this is tooooo cute!!! Love the pink K peeking out!!!


----------



## ldldb

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhh THIS is SO YOU! In my mind, this is the picture I have of you with a croc Kelly.... exactly.



lol, yes, i am rather predictable, aren't i?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ldldb said:


> lol, yes, i am rather predictable, aren't i?



Not predictable... but I know (and love) your style. The Chanel sandals... the Chanel jackets... tons of black and white... clean lines...simple, elegant and VERY classy.


----------



## ldldb

Israeli_Flava said:


> Not predictable... but I know (and love) your style. The Chanel sandals... the Chanel jackets... tons of black and white... clean lines...simple, elegant and VERY classy.



aww thanks IF!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....


----------



## jyyanks

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....




Wow!!!!  You look absolutely amazing!!!! Love the entire look.


----------



## VesperSparrow

jyyanks said:


> wow!!!!  You look absolutely amazing!!!! Love the entire look.



+10!


----------



## temps

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....




Super chic!!! I hope you have a customer facing role.  Your outfit is too awesome to be wasted behind a computer!  Love all of your H items on you!


----------



## elliesaurus

Israeli_Flava said:


> hahahahaha this is tooooo cute!!! Love the pink K peeking out!!!



It's actually anemone!  Those chameleon colors...


----------



## kewave

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....



The epitome of chic! I never imagine you with a black bag since you are always into vibrant colors, but you rock the black Kelly! So sophisticated! Now I'm itching to pull out my black B.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....



You are rocking Ms. Naya!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....


You look amazing. Thank you for sharing


----------



## ldldb

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....



wow, amazing outfit, IF! business casual never looked so polished!


----------



## Kelly_76

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....


 
Perfect outfit, Israeli_Flava! Don't know what I like more: your orange Marwari or your gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

My goodness, you ladies are too kind... thank u


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kewave said:


> The epitome of chic! I never imagine you with a black bag since you are always into vibrant colors, but you rock the black Kelly! So sophisticated! Now I'm itching to pull out my black B.



Thank u my darling Kewave! Soooo that's the thing... I tend to either wear vibrant clothing OR vibrant accessories. I don't really feel comfortable wearing BOTH at work. So, the black Kelly and the Gold Birkin get a ton of action at work... 

The Kelly is just such a fabulous bag! I'm glad I finally woke up a realized that this bag is AMAZING!!!! I will def need another 

What's your collection looking like now??? Have you given up on CC and only do H now?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kelly_76 said:


> Perfect outfit, Israeli_Flava! Don't know what I like more: your orange Marwari or your gorgeous Kelly!



Thx babe! U know, I never really wore the orange Marwari much since I got her 2 years ago but when I paired it with the Electric Blue shirt... my goodness... My  exploded with glee!!!! So glad I didn't part ways with her bc I thought about it.


----------



## kewave

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank u my darling Kewave! Soooo that's the thing... I tend to either wear vibrant clothing OR vibrant accessories. I don't really feel comfortable wearing BOTH at work. So, the black Kelly and the Gold Birkin get a ton of action at work...
> 
> The Kelly is just such a fabulous bag! I'm glad I finally woke up a realized that this bag is AMAZING!!!! I will def need another
> 
> What's your collection looking like now??? Have you given up on CC and only do H now?



You always look so fabulous regardless!
I still keep about half a dozen CC bags, mostly classic flaps. But I hv stopped buying CC bags for a few years now. H has totally depleted my funds!
I'm pretty happy with my H family so far. Have a couple of Kelly's, a mini Constance & Constance wallet, Jige élan, ostrich 28 HAC, B30s and B35. Come Monday, another B35 will be coming home with me! Totally unplanned, didn't need another 35 but the color is too good to pass!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....


 


   Great look


----------



## Luvquality

Israeli Flava, Oh my, you look stunning!! Tres Chic!


----------



## Kelly_76

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx babe! U know, I never really wore the orange Marwari much since I got her 2 years ago but when I paired it with the Electric Blue shirt... my goodness... My  exploded with glee!!!! So glad I didn't part ways with her bc I thought about it.


 
I honestly think this colour combo of orange and blue is just made for you! I just bought the jaune vif cw of this season`s issue, but the original cw`s were ALL stunning! So glad you kept this one, please never think of letting it go again!


----------



## Rami00

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....



wow! May I know the name of your scarf?


----------



## am2022

the splashes of colors ... i love it!!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....


----------



## am2022

adorable to the nth degree!!! 


ldldb said:


> i am generally quite casual especially on weekends, even with my holy grail bag...


----------



## klynneann

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....



WOW - I love Every. Single. Thing about this pic!!    I wish I could be half this stylish!


----------



## ldldb

amacasa said:


> adorable to the nth degree!!!



thank you amacasa


----------



## TenaciousB

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....




You must be the most stylish one at work .


----------



## ladysarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....



You look lovely, but I think work dress codes vary quite a lot. I cannot imagine me getting away with anything like this in London.


----------



## nadineluv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wearing Sellier K35 to work.... business casual....



Beautiful


----------



## nadineluv

elliesaurus said:


> Hah! I posted this in another thread:
> 
> View attachment 2743483



Love this


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful



Awww ty my darling!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ladysarah said:


> You look lovely, but I think work dress codes vary quite a lot. I cannot imagine me getting away with anything like this in London.



Yes, this is very true. Most people can't imagine how I get away with all of this color in this drab place called Washington DC! ha


----------



## elliesaurus

nadineluv said:


> Love this



Thank you!  I'm trying to get as much use out of her while it's still warm out. I don't know that I would use such a bright purple bag in the winter.


----------



## klynneann

elliesaurus said:


> Thank you!  I'm trying to get as much use out of her while it's still warm out. I don't know that I would use such a bright purple bag in the winter.


 
Oh, I think you could absolutely use this beautiful purple bag during the winter!  It gives that nice "pop" of color that a drab winter so often needs.


----------



## elliesaurus

klynneann said:


> Oh, I think you could absolutely use this beautiful purple bag during the winter!  It gives that nice "pop" of color that a drab winter so often needs.



That is a fair point! I will have to remember that


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.  

From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.


----------



## Rami00

Omg! Stunning! My dream kelly. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



Sorry forgot to quote ..


----------



## klynneann

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



So beautiful!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## jyyanks

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.


A chamonix kelly - swoon!!!!! This is a gorgeous gorgeous bag - Congratulations!!!


----------



## S'Mom

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



OMG, it's GORGEOUS!!!!!!  You take all the time you need before introducing her to the world....she's a stunner!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!


----------



## klynneann

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



Your whole ensemble is lovely and the K is just beautiful!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Well worth the wait!!!  What a classy bag. Congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> 
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.







birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!




Two chamonix Kelly for our pleasure. What a treat to our eyes! Congrats to you both for owning such beauties.


----------



## carls888

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



Congratulations!!!! She is beautiful.



birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



You look stunning, I love the twilly.


----------



## jet912

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.


This is a gorgeous gorgeous bag - Congratulations


----------



## Couture Coco

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



Utterly beautiful! I love her with your pink dress - an inspiration! I have the 'middle sister' 32 chamonix sellier from 1979.


----------



## Couture Coco

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



Stunning! Can't wait to see her carried!


----------



## Couture Coco

Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please 
Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.


----------



## VesperSparrow

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



Oh!!! That's all I can say. The explosive "oh" of seeing sheer, unexpected beauty.


----------



## VesperSparrow

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



Ooh, aah!  Delicious with the pink and icing.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Couture Coco said:


> Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please
> Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.



Wow with the coolness!


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please
> Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.


 
great mod pics of Ks with casual outfits! especially love the brique!


----------



## Couture Coco

VesperSparrow said:


> Wow with the coolness!



Thank you!  You're very kind!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> great mod pics of Ks with casual outfits! especially love the brique!



Thank you!  Very sweet of you! The brique is 'my' red, I've 2 other bags in it.


----------



## sparklelisab

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



Oh my GOODNESS!!  I have your beauty's Big Sister!!  I hope I look half this good without the VCA necklace.


----------



## sparklelisab

Couture Coco said:


> Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please
> Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.



Oh dang Couture, you look simply Amazing!  

Have you thought about the canvas strap?  I want one but it's gunna be hard to find and I can't order it.


----------



## Couture Coco

sparklelisab said:


> Oh dang Couture, you look simply Amazing!
> 
> Have you thought about the canvas strap?  I want one but it's gunna be hard to find and I can't order it.



Thank you - how sweet!  Yes, I found one preowned that sort of matches my K32 chamonix sellier and a couple I borrow from my Evelynes. I find the straps that come with all my 28s work perfectly well for me and haven't felt the need to try out the canvas on them. I rarely use a strap at all for my 32s except when traveling and prefer the wider canvas to balance out the proportions (but that's just my personal perference).
It's worth looking out for a preowned canvas strap I would say. Good luck!


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

It's beautiful! I am so happy for you!


----------



## MYH

Couture Coco said:


> Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please
> Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.


You look absolutely fantastic.  I wish I could look half as cool and chic carrying my kelly!


----------



## birkin10600

sparklelisab said:


> Oh my GOODNESS!!  I have your beauty's Big Sister!!  I hope I look half this good without the VCA necklace.



Thank you sparklelisab! I am so glad to have your beauty's little sister!  Aww... you are so kind and want to hug you my dear!


----------



## birkin10600

Couture Coco said:


> Utterly beautiful! I love her with your pink dress - an inspiration! I have the 'middle sister' 32 chamonix sellier from 1979.



Thank you so much Couture Coco!  My little princess would love to meet her two beautiful big sisters one day!


----------



## birkin10600

carls888 said:


> Congratulations!!!! She is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning, I love the twilly.



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

Kitty S. said:


> Two chamonix Kelly for our pleasure. What a treat to our eyes! Congrats to you both for owning such beauties.



Thank you Kitty! I got her 3 years ago but she is still looks pretty new and lovely!


----------



## birkin10600

klynneann said:


> Your whole ensemble is lovely and the K is just beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

Couture Coco said:


> Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please
> Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.



 You look fabulous! Both kellys are beautiful!


----------



## jyyanks

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



I'm getting chamonix kelly envy!  This looks amazing on you and I love how you paired it with a nice bright pink.  Lovely!


----------



## jyyanks

Couture Coco said:


> Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please
> Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.



I never get tired of looking at your beautiful Kelly's and you always carry them so well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Couture Coco

MYH said:


> You look absolutely fantastic.  I wish I could look half as cool and chic carrying my kelly!



Thank you - how very kind!


----------



## Couture Coco

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much Couture Coco!  My little princess would love to meet her two beautiful big sisters one day!



Especially for you ...  She may look bigger than a 32 on me because I am really short


----------



## Couture Coco

jyyanks said:


> I never get tired of looking at your beautiful Kelly's and you always carry them so well.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you very much, how sweet of you!


----------



## ladysarah

Couture Coco said:


> Ladies, I am so enjoying all your beautiful looks and Ks. Keep them coming please
> Here are my contributions from the last month. Both are 28s, BB retourner and brique box sellier. I am transitioning to my very vintage dark brown K32 now Winter has most certainly arrived.



Very very nice miss coco couture. you do have a plume in that colour I do believe? Perhaps you could share it here-http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/show-me-your-plumes-458832.html


----------



## ladysarah

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



Not weird at all. I tend to break them in gently too. such a precious beauty.


----------



## fresher

Codygirl said:


> Here you go...I did not a reveal. Although I have shown her on a few threads...
> I am in love and still in shock!
> 
> 32 Vert Fonce Box Kelly Retourne GHW



 Beautiful...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rami00 said:


> wow! May I know the name of your scarf?



I'm so sorry I never got your quote alert and I was looking through the thread bc my black Kelly is away at spa so I miss her so I thought I would drool over everyone else's Kelly....

Annyyyyyyyway, the answer to your question is MARWARI. This one is from the last release in 2008.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



WoWzaaaa so beautiful and I didn't realize she was brand spankin new!!!! What a deal hun!!! Can't wait to see more pics of her dressed up!!! Cmon...let's see more of this amazing Kelly!!!!


----------



## carls888

Couture Coco said:


> Especially for you ...  She may look bigger than a 32 on me because I am really short



You look amazing, I love your coat and your kelly. Perfection!


----------



## Rami00

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



Elegant!


----------



## Rami00

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so sorry I never got your quote alert and I was looking through the thread bc my black Kelly is away at spa so I miss her so I thought I would drool over everyone else's Kelly....
> 
> Annyyyyyyyway, the answer to your question is MARWARI. This one is from the last release in 2008.



Thank you! My notifications don't work half of the time either. 

I think .. I may need to add Marwari into my wardrobe. It's so pretty.. Especially yours. You wear it so beautifully.


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.





birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!





Couture Coco said:


> Especially for you ...  She may look bigger than a 32 on me because I am really short



I am swooning at all these chamonix Kelly's! Seriously though, if I were to get another kelly, I would go the preloved route and hunt one down.  I heard it's like box but not shiny? Did it come in rouge h ever? I hope to be cousins with you gals one day.


----------



## Couture Coco

MYH said:


> I am swooning at all these chamonix Kelly's! Seriously though, if I were to get another kelly, I would go the preloved route and hunt one down.  I heard it's like box but not shiny? Did it come in rouge h ever? I hope to be cousins with you gals one day.



Thank you! Yes, I am certain I saw one of the (very lucky) member's K in RH chamonix - *DIVINE*! It is box but a matte version although I would say there is a shy glow and the feel is wonderful - like velvet on the older ones like mine. My newer chamonix is a little different. It's the contrast stitching that gets me - I've a _thing _about that!


----------



## Couture Coco

carls888 said:


> You look amazing, I love your coat and your kelly. Perfection!



Thank you!  Wearing her with my camel coat means I can get away with using her more of the year not just for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Myrkur

jalapeno said:


> K and I might be a little too casual. On our way to do the groceries &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623358



Perfect!


----------



## Couture Coco

ladysarah said:


> Very very nice miss coco couture. you do have a plume in that colour I do believe? Perhaps you could share it here-http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/show-me-your-plumes-458832.html



Thank you, thank you!  Guilty as charged and will join you over there shortly


----------



## birkin10600

Couture Coco said:


> Especially for you ...  She may look bigger than a 32 on me because I am really short



Wow! What a classic beauty! Love all the 3 sisters! And I want to say this..... You look amazing!


----------



## sparklelisab

Couture Coco said:


> Especially for you ...  She may look bigger than a 32 on me because I am really short



Oh.....she is perfection on you!  Can you imagine carrying my 40.  I could tuck you inside.  Gorgeous....can't stop looking.....


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> Especially for you ...  She may look bigger than a 32 on me because I am really short



you look great with the gorgeous kelly


----------



## marbella8

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing Kelly28 chamonix sellier natural color in LV cocktail party!



I love how that looks on you


----------



## birkin10600

marbella8 said:


> I love how that looks on you



Thank you marbella for your kind comment!


----------



## Couture Coco

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! What a classic beauty! Love all the 3 sisters! And I want to say this..... You look amazing!



Thank you so much - very kind!


----------



## Couture Coco

sparklelisab said:


> Oh.....she is perfection on you!  Can you imagine carrying my 40.  I could tuck you inside.  Gorgeous....can't stop looking.....



 Thank you very much!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> you look great with the gorgeous kelly



Thank you very much!  With my 32 from 1968.


----------



## thyme

Couture Coco said:


> Thank you very much!  With my 32 from 1968.


 
omg...what a gem!! the patina is unbeatable..lucky you carrying all those years of history around


----------



## looking4kelly

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



HOLY GUACAMOLE BATMAN!!! She is a killer! Please share your reseller market info !!
( also, is that a gold box birkin next to her?) x


----------



## sabgianna

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> 
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.




Stunner! Congrats on your amazing find!


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> omg...what a gem!! the patina is unbeatable..lucky you carrying all those years of history around



Thank you!


----------



## jyyanks

Couture Coco said:


> Thank you very much!  With my 32 from 1968.



I love seeing pics of you with with your fabulous vintage K's!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, can I share. I have wanted a Kelly for awhile but the perfect girl has not come along until this week.
> 
> From the re-seller market, authenticated and in brand new condition, a 2004 40 Sellier Chamonix Kelly!!  I won't take her out of the box for a while, and then I have to walk around the house modeling in pajamas to the family, then in work clothes, and then, in about 2-3 months, she will make her debut.  Weird, I know.



sparklelisab, congrats on your new baby girl!  She is gorgeous!!! It took me a month to take my b and k out for the first time, too. I totally get that! No doubt that you are the best dressed pajama wearing kelly toting gal!  A beauty for a BEAUTY! Hugs!


----------



## kcarmona

Today with my 1955 Kelly, Jeans, and Chanel espadrilles! Love wearing her casually!


----------



## nadineluv

kcarmona said:


> Today with my 1955 Kelly, Jeans, and Chanel espadrilles! Love wearing her casually!
> 
> View attachment 2805793



Love love love your box Kelly! Looking fab!


----------



## juliet827

kcarmona said:


> Today with my 1955 Kelly, Jeans, and Chanel espadrilles! Love wearing her casually!
> 
> View attachment 2805793



Wow!!!!!!! What a beauty!!!! Both you and the bag! Just gorgeous.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Bump bump... Any recent updates?


----------



## ceci

Was casually carrying K28 box sellier while wearing my jade/fuchsia Chinese jacket & blue jeans during CNY


----------



## nadineluv

ceci said:


> Was casually carrying K28 box sellier while wearing my jade/fuchsia Chinese jacket & blue jeans during CNY
> 
> View attachment 2915791




Gorgeous!!! Love it!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## nadineluv

kcarmona said:


> Today with my 1955 Kelly, Jeans, and Chanel espadrilles! Love wearing her casually!
> 
> View attachment 2805793




Love this!!!! So chic!! I can't wait to get my hands on a Kelly!!!


----------



## temps

kcarmona said:


> Today with my 1955 Kelly, Jeans, and Chanel espadrilles! Love wearing her casually!
> 
> View attachment 2805793




Love your look and your K!  Wish I was as beautiful as your K when I become 60! &#128521;


----------



## ldldb

a couple of recent action shots of my k32s:


----------



## nadineluv

ldldb said:


> a couple of recent action shots of my k32s:




OMG!!!!!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## arabesques

Here's my BBK with Issey Miyake . . .

And then my bottle green 1958 Kelly with a poppy colored cashmere sweater . . .


----------



## nadineluv

arabesques said:


> Here's my BBK with Issey Miyake . . .
> 
> 
> 
> And then my bottle green 1958 Kelly with a poppy colored cashmere sweater . . .




Gorgeous!!!! Love your Kellys!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ldldb said:


> a couple of recent action shots of my k32s:


This is fabulous


----------



## marbella8

arabesques said:


> Here's my BBK with Issey Miyake . . .
> 
> And then my bottle green 1958 Kelly with a poppy colored cashmere sweater . . .


That green Kelly is gorgeous on you!


----------



## marbella8

ldldb said:


> a couple of recent action shots of my k32s:


Loving the olive Kelly, so casual chic!


----------



## Leah

ceci said:


> Was casually carrying K28 box sellier while wearing my jade/fuchsia Chinese jacket & blue jeans during CNY
> 
> View attachment 2915791



Such a great great look, a wonderful blend of of modern and old world classic, western and eastern influences!



ldldb said:


> a couple of recent action shots of my k32s:



Absolutely amazing!!



arabesques said:


> Here's my BBK with Issey Miyake . . .
> 
> And then my bottle green 1958 Kelly with a poppy colored cashmere sweater . . .



Adorable!!

It still baffles me when people say a Kelly has a very conservative look - all you ladies (and your Kellys) look so utterly fresh and so modern!


----------



## ceci

nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love it!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Thank you nadineluv!



Leah said:


> Such a great great look, a wonderful blend of of modern and old world classic, western and eastern influences!




Merci Leah for your sweet compliment!


----------



## ceci

ldldb said:


> a couple of recent action shots of my k32s:




Lakie! Always love your casual chic look! 



arabesques said:


> Here's my BBK with Issey Miyake . . .
> 
> 
> 
> And then my bottle green 1958 Kelly with a poppy colored cashmere sweater . . .




Love Issey Miyake unique style & your special Green Kelly!!


----------



## Rami00

arabesques said:


> Here's my BBK with Issey Miyake . . .
> 
> And then my bottle green 1958 Kelly with a poppy colored cashmere sweater . . .


 
Awesome shots! You wear it soooooo well.


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> a couple of recent action shots of my k32s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/ldldb/media/album 2/IMG_8972_zpsyz7k5jdq.jpg.html


 
Stunning!


----------



## ldldb

thanks everyone for your lovely comments! love this thread!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Good to see some updates to this thread ladies!!

My casual outfit today ... I only do casual with Kelly because I don't use her during the week for work


----------



## RahulMIB

Great shot DizzyFairy! Your Kelly and outfit combo makes sexy seem fabulously effortless!


----------



## nadineluv

DizzyFairy you & your Kelly look amazing. So pretty!!!


----------



## minismurf04

Here's my casual dress day with my Kelly 35.  I think the 35 just has that casualness to it without me trying too hard.


----------



## DizzyFairy

RahulMIB said:


> Great shot DizzyFairy! Your Kelly and outfit combo makes sexy seem fabulously effortless!





nadineluv said:


> DizzyFairy you & your Kelly look amazing. So pretty!!!



 thanks guys!


----------



## DizzyFairy

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2919731
> 
> Here's my casual dress day with my Kelly 35.  I think the 35 just has that casualness to it without me trying too hard.



Def like how you paired sneakers with a kelly!


----------



## minismurf04

DizzyFairy said:


> Def like how you paired sneakers with a kelly!




Aww thanks dear! &#128522;


----------



## nadineluv

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2919731
> 
> Here's my casual dress day with my Kelly 35.  I think the 35 just has that casualness to it without me trying too hard.




Love this look, you look fabulous! All you ladies are so inspiring with your Kelly's [emoji6][emoji9]


----------



## ceci

Made my own hands-free KC with long (very long) chiffon ribbon. It comes in handy when needed. Plus it become more casual too!


----------



## DizzyFairy

ceci said:


> Made my own hands-free KC with long (very long) chiffon ribbon. It comes in handy when needed. Plus it become more casual too!
> 
> View attachment 2920483



That's a very chic look!


----------



## scholastican

Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend


----------



## cavluv

LOVE your look scholastican...exactly what kelly retourne was made for, IMO


----------



## nadineluv

scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend




Love this!! Kelly's are soooo chic!!! You look great!!


----------



## nadineluv

ceci said:


> Made my own hands-free KC with long (very long) chiffon ribbon. It comes in handy when needed. Plus it become more casual too!
> 
> View attachment 2920483




Love your red KC & H accessories. Beautiful!


----------



## scholastican

nadineluv said:


> Love this!! Kelly's are soooo chic!!! You look great!!


Thank you


----------



## scholastican

cavluv said:


> LOVE your look scholastican...exactly what kelly retourne was made for, IMO


Thank you kindly


----------



## nadineluv

scholastican said:


> Thank you




Scholastican do you mind sharing the size of your Kelly? Thanks


----------



## ldldb

scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend



Schol! you need to post here more often. love everything in this photo!


----------



## hermesBB

scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend




Love your whole ensemble~~~ preppy chic!


----------



## ceci

DizzyFairy said:


> That's a very chic look!







nadineluv said:


> Love your red KC & H accessories. Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## ceci

scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend




Oh Schol....how I miss you so my friend!!! You're looking fabulous!!


----------



## scholastican

nadineluv said:


> Scholastican do you mind sharing the size of your Kelly? Thanks


No problem, it is size 32,


----------



## scholastican

ldldb said:


> Schol! you need to post here more often. love everything in this photo!


Thanks, L!


----------



## scholastican

hermesBB said:


> Love your whole ensemble~~~ preppy chic!


Thank you for the kind words! Much appreciated!


----------



## scholastican

ceci said:


> Oh Schol....how I miss you so my friend!!! You're looking fabulous!!


Ceci! Thank you, my dear. I've missed our gang! You've done spectacularly well in here, and as evidenced on your IG - love your felting! I hope you and the kiddos are well


----------



## Mariapia

scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend




Great picture, great bag, pure understated elegance, scholastican![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## emilyrosie

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2919731
> 
> Here's my casual dress day with my Kelly 35.  I think the 35 just has that casualness to it without me trying too hard.




This colour is just TDF!! Well the whole bag is for that matter.


----------



## VesperSparrow

scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend



Wish everyone on the subway looked like this!  Perfection.


----------



## scholastican

VesperSparrow said:


> Wish everyone on the subway looked like this!  Perfection.


Too kind, *VesperSpareow* - thank you


----------



## scholastican

Mariapia said:


> Great picture, great bag, pure understated elegance, scholastican![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much!


----------



## ceci

scholastican said:


> Ceci! Thank you, my dear. I've missed our gang! You've done spectacularly well in here, and as evidenced on your IG - love your felting! I hope you and the kiddos are well




Oh you are following my IG?! Thank you! We moved to USA last year & kids are experiencing lots of great challenges in school, music, dance & sports! It was awesome!!! Are your kids still in violins? Remember they were very good! Anyway, I'm happy to live a bit more closer to H/CC boutiques now, still need to drive an hour or two, but way better than before!


----------



## ceci

I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!


----------



## ldldb

ceci said:


> I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. *But I did place a paper underneath just in case!! *
> View attachment 2922108




C, i'm so glad you did that. please don't ever put any bags on the ground if you don't store them away from kids or furkids when you get home. if i put the bags on the ground, i bring back all those germs to my house, and my poor furkids sniff around everything, from shoes to bags to luggages. i know some people then toss their bags on their beds when they get home and that's just bringing back all the stuff from outside that you wouldn't necessarily want where you sleep, egad!  maybe i'm overly paranoid lol!

but i love your  travel kelly! that's traveling in style!!


----------



## minismurf04

ceci said:


> Made my own hands-free KC with long (very long) chiffon ribbon. It comes in handy when needed. Plus it become more casual too!
> 
> View attachment 2920483


That is such a great idea and I love all the bright colors you have on!



scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend


Amazing...you look absolutely amazing!  Right out of a magazine shoot! 


emilyrosie said:


> This colour is just TDF!! Well the whole bag is for that matter.


Thank you Emilyrosie.  I do love the color  



ceci said:


> I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922108


You're a brave soul dear...glad to hear there's something underneath!   but oh what a great travel companion!


----------



## ceci

ldldb said:


> C, i'm so glad you did that. please don't ever put any bags on the ground if you don't store them away from kids or furkids when you get home. if i put the bags on the ground, i bring back all those germs to my house, and my poor furkids sniff around everything, from shoes to bags to luggages. i know some people then toss their bags on their beds when they get home and that's just bringing back all the stuff from outside that you wouldn't necessarily want where you sleep, egad!  maybe i'm overly paranoid lol!
> 
> but i love your  travel kelly! that's traveling in style!!




Oh I'm with you totally! I always carry an extra plastic bag or tote in my handbag just in case.  Thanks for the compliment, but the Travel Kelly is quite heavy, thus good for short weekend driving trip only.


----------



## ceci

minismurf04 said:


> That is such a great idea and I love all the bright colors you have on!
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brave soul dear...glad to hear there's something underneath!   but oh what a great travel companion!




Thank you minismurf04!


----------



## jyyanks

DizzyFairy said:


> Good to see some updates to this thread ladies!!
> 
> My casual outfit today ... I only do casual with Kelly because I don't use her during the week for work





minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2919731
> 
> Here's my casual dress day with my Kelly 35.  I think the 35 just has that casualness to it without me trying too hard.





ceci said:


> Made my own hands-free KC with long (very long) chiffon ribbon. It comes in handy when needed. Plus it become more casual too!
> 
> View attachment 2920483



You all look ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!  Thank you for sharing.  ceci - great idea re: the ribbon. I imagine a twill can work too!




ceci said:


> I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922108



What a beautiful travel kelly!!  Kudos to you for being brave enough to actually use it for traveling!!


----------



## jyyanks

Here's a pic of me with my BBk and my marwari!  Not sure why my pockets are so lumpy - I think I put my gloves in them.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jyyanks said:


> Here's a pic of me with my BBk and my marwari!  Not sure why my pockets are so lumpy - I think I put my gloves in them.



Love your coat and BBK ! The color is like BE to me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ceci said:


> I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922108



I'm just as paranoid as you ! I use a toilet seat cover to protect my H bags when I hang them in public bathrooms.  The thought of it touching the wall in the stalls freak me out !!


----------



## jyyanks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love your coat and BBK ! The color is like BE to me.



Thank you!!  I love BE so much, that I have a matching wardrobe consisting of a coat, and multiple sweaters, shirts and dresses-- all in BE!!


----------



## scholastican

ceci said:


> I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922108


My dear, will pm you shortly as we need to catch up. Oh where to start! For now I will say your travel K is gorgeous! You and your blue bags(I remember your whole analysis on Chanel beu roi), wow! And just like *larkie* amd *chkpfbeliever*, I too am paranoid and employ all they do to protect the bag(s). 

But again, wow your travel K! What size is it and does it have an amazone strap?


----------



## scholastican

minismurf04 said:


> That is such a great idea and I love all the bright colors you have on!
> 
> 
> Amazing...you look absolutely amazing!  Right out of a magazine shoot!
> 
> Thank you Emilyrosie.  I do love the color
> 
> 
> You're a brave soul dear...glad to hear there's something underneath!   but oh what a great travel companion!



Thank you, how so very kind


----------



## WilliamLion

ceci said:


> I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922108



Your Kelly Travel is so beautiful!! I'm always wanting to get one but still haven't seen one at my boutique yet:cry:


----------



## nadineluv

jyyanks said:


> Here's a pic of me with my BBk and my marwari!  Not sure why my pockets are so lumpy - I think I put my gloves in them.




Classy & Beautiful!


----------



## nadineluv

ceci said:


> I normally would not, never ever, place any of my bags on the ground. But DH said Travel Kelly is designed to go anywhere. So this, during our trip visiting Europe a few months back. But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922108




Gorgeous BE Kelly!!!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Finally received this graphite canvas strap to get a casual look (and casual use) for my vintage croc Kelly. 

Strap is made 70cm long - good for wearing crossbody but not sure if it's a tad long to carry on the side. Bag is 28cm sellier and I'm 5 ft 5 for your reference. (Pardon my messy home outfit!)


----------



## Ms Bunny

jyyanks said:


> Here's a pic of me with my BBk and my marwari!  Not sure why my pockets are so lumpy - I think I put my gloves in them.




Looking great jyyanks!  Lovely BBK [emoji7]


----------



## Ms Bunny

LuvBirkin said:


> Finally received this graphite canvas strap to get a casual look (and casual use) for my vintage croc Kelly.
> 
> Strap is made 70cm long - good for wearing crossbody but not sure if it's a tad long to carry on the side. Bag is 28cm sellier and I'm 5 ft 5 for your reference. (Pardon my messy home outfit!)




Beautiful sellier!  The canvas strap is just perfect. Looks fine to me on the side. Really cute crossbody too. Congrats!


----------



## Leah

ceci said:


> But I did place a paper underneath just in case!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2922108



Love your travel Kelly!! And yes please take the usual precaution but I totally agree, bags are meant to be used and enjoyed!!



jyyanks said:


> Here's a pic of me with my BBk and my marwari!  Not sure why my pockets are so lumpy - I think I put my gloves in them.



Very nice Jyyanks - can never go wrong with a BBK!



LuvBirkin said:


> Finally received this graphite canvas strap to get a casual look (and casual use) for my vintage croc Kelly.



This is an AWESOME look!!!! Where is the canvas strap from? I really love the combination of the croc with the canvas - it just works!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2919731
> 
> Here's my casual dress day with my Kelly 35.  I think the 35 just has that casualness to it without me trying too hard.



You are ADORABLE! 



ceci said:


> Made my own hands-free KC with long (very long) chiffon ribbon. It comes in handy when needed. Plus it become more casual too!
> 
> View attachment 2920483



I love what you did! Sooo creative!



scholastican said:


> Hope y'all enjoyed the weekend



You look great - it's like a shot from those street style fashion blogs!


----------



## ceci

jyyanks said:


> You all look ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!  Thank you for sharing.  ceci - great idea re: the ribbon. I imagine a twill can work too!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful travel kelly!!  Kudos to you for being brave enough to actually use it for traveling!!






jyyanks said:


> Here's a pic of me with my BBk and my marwari!  Not sure why my pockets are so lumpy - I think I put my gloves in them.




Thanks jyyanks! You look great with BE!! Recall your toolbox!! Stunning!! I wish I can eventually find something in BE too!! Hoping for B/K or even Halzan in my dream! 

I can tie a Twilly to dress up KC handle, but I found Twilly will be kind of too wide for KC to make as strap & it's not long enough. What I actually did, I put the 1" chiffon ribbon through the KC straps (on both sides), then I braid it to my desired length. It's thin & light enough that it hide inside KC all the time. I just take it out when needed!

DH better use the Travel K rather keeping it from home! Because he took my quota for another B or K. LOL!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Thanks everyone for your compliments!

Leah, this is from Hermes, I waited for about 9 months since placing the order - which is not too bad for a strap. The brand Chapman suggested in the non-H strap post seem good also if one can find the matching color.


----------



## Leah

LuvBirkin said:


> Thanks everyone for your compliments!
> 
> Leah, this is from Hermes, I waited for about 9 months since placing the order - which is not too bad for a strap. The brand Chapman suggested in the non-H strap post seem good also if one can find the matching color.



LuvBirkin, 9 months in Hermes-time is nothing. That was super quick and you were very lucky! And the length is perfect.


----------



## ceci

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm just as paranoid as you ! I use a toilet seat cover to protect my H bags when I hang them in public bathrooms.  The thought of it touching the wall in the stalls freak me out !!




Hummmm....That's I haven't thought of the wall. Now you got me to think about that!! >.<



scholastican said:


> My dear, will pm you shortly as we need to catch up. Oh where to start! For now I will say your travel K is gorgeous! You and your blue bags(I remember your whole analysis on Chanel beu roi), wow! And just like *larkie* amd *chkpfbeliever*, I too am paranoid and employ all they do to protect the bag(s).
> 
> 
> 
> But again, wow your travel K! What size is it and does it have an amazone strap?




Got your PM dear! Will catch up soon!! As for the Travel K, it's 50cm lined with Cherve I believe. Yes, it has the amazone strap, not adjustable, but just long enough to wear across body.



WilliamLion said:


> Your Kelly Travel is so beautiful!! I'm always wanting to get one but still haven't seen one at my boutique yet:cry:




Thank you! Wish you luck to find one. We were not looking for this size in the beginning, but SA brought this out along with two Travel Bolide.



nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous BE Kelly!!!!




I wish it's BE! It's Bleu de Galice. Thanks!



Leah said:


> Love your travel Kelly!! And yes please take the usual precaution but I totally agree, bags are meant to be used and enjoyed!!!




Thank you Leah! It's funny DH has already planned after many years of usage, he will take it back to H for maintenance. I guess men has no problems with fix & repair, like their cars?!?! But I would not think like that, taking precautions ahead would be my choice.


----------



## ceci

LuvBirkin said:


> Finally received this graphite canvas strap to get a casual look (and casual use) for my vintage croc Kelly.
> 
> Strap is made 70cm long - good for wearing crossbody but not sure if it's a tad long to carry on the side. Bag is 28cm sellier and I'm 5 ft 5 for your reference. (Pardon my messy home outfit!)




This looks great LuvBirkin!! I asked about getting a longer strap for my box K28 but mine is an unusual color. SA said most likely not available to get that done.  You are lucky to order one!! Beautiful kelly btw!! What color is your croc k28? graphite?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!!  I love BE so much, that I have a matching wardrobe consisting of a coat, and multiple sweaters, shirts and dresses-- all in BE!!



Me too.  I think it is a conservative winter color with an 'edge' !! It really brightens up the gloomy winter days.


----------



## ceci

Just as I'm trying to find a casual way to wear my box K28 ie across body. I have been thinking on & off to figure a way to make it works.

Unfortunately, I missed out getting the H baroque chain - as an extension. I can't order a longer strap due to limited color/leather combo. I thought of getting an Evelyne, but it's not GHW. I tried the maxi-twilly to replace the strap, but it's too bulky. I even look up etsy to search for chain & clasp supplies. 

But tonight when I was playing with the extra twilly, this idea just pop up! Here, I just put the twilly through D-ring next the handle; & then through the D-ring, & back through the clasp at one end of the leather strap; then adjust & tie a few knots. I'm quite happy I finally find a solution to have a longer strap while I can also change different twilly to match my outfits! What do you think?


----------



## Suncatcher

ceci said:


> Just as I'm trying to find a casual way to wear my box K28 ie across body. I have been thinking on & off to figure a way to make it works.
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed out getting the H baroque chain - as an extension. I can't order a longer strap due to limited color/leather combo. I thought of getting an Evelyne, but it's not GHW. I tried the maxi-twilly to replace the strap, but it's too bulky. I even look up etsy to search for chain & clasp supplies.
> 
> But tonight when I was playing with the extra twilly, this idea just pop up! Here, I just put the twilly through D-ring next the handle; & then through the D-ring, & back through the clasp at one end of the leather strap; then adjust & tie a few knots. I'm quite happy I finally find a solution to have a longer strap while I can also change different twilly to match my outfits! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2923868
> View attachment 2923869



I think this looks fab!  Can the twilly support the weight of the purse in your opinion?


----------



## ceci

MrsJDS said:


> I think this looks fab!  Can the twilly support the weight of the purse in your opinion?




Thank you! Well, for me it will be fine for sure. Mine is a box sellier & I don't tend to carry a lot. Plus, I avoid the open ends of the twilly near either D-rings (handle & strap). I tied a few knots just in case in the middle. So it should be able to handle for most cases. Again, this works for me but you can give it a try


----------



## Leah

ceci said:


> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2923868
> View attachment 2923869



Very creative Ceci!! I really like how you personalize your Hermes bags - your "customization" complements the design and overall aesthetic 
(Now THAT is how you creatively customize Hermes instead of putting those ghastly gigantic permanent stickers with the owner's enormous name in front!:) 

Let us know how this works - am also curious if the twilly will withstand the pressure after several uses!

As an alternative, I recall seeing photos in the Ode to Evelyne thread of some creative ladies using chains, charms and even bracelets to extend the Evie strap. It looked really nice too! Might be an option if you want to extend the Kelly strap for cross wear?


----------



## ceci

Leah said:


> Very creative Ceci!! I really like how you personalize your Hermes bags - your "customization" complements the design and overall aesthetic
> (Now THAT is how you creatively customize Hermes instead of putting those ghastly gigantic permanent stickers with the owner's enormous name in front!:)
> 
> Let us know how this works - am also curious if the twilly will withstand the pressure after several uses!
> 
> As an alternative, I recall seeing photos in the Ode to Evelyne thread of some creative ladies using chains, charms and even bracelets to extend the Evie strap. It looked really nice too! Might be an option if you want to extend the Kelly strap for cross wear?


 


Oh thank you Leah for your sweet compliments! I will definitely try it out once the sun is coming back next week! I love to create & that's actually part of my passion to search for unique OOAK look, but still being classic & keeping the tradition. I may do a double loop with the twilly around the D-rings to add extra security. I think it should work for normal weight. 


Yes, I notice about the chains, ie baroque chain, but I heard they are no longer available at boutique. Even though, I may worry it will add scratches on my BOX Kelly, same reason I took the key & clochette off. I only put twilly or my handmade wool charm on my bags. Will report after I use more often! Cheers!


----------



## scholastican

Leah said:


> You look great - it's like a shot from those street style fashion blogs!




Thank you, *Leah*! My niece took candid shots on a whim, et voila


----------



## scholastican

ceci said:


> Just as I'm trying to find a casual way to wear my box K28 ie across body. I have been thinking on & off to figure a way to make it works.
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed out getting the H baroque chain - as an extension. I can't order a longer strap due to limited color/leather combo. I thought of getting an Evelyne, but it's not GHW. I tried the maxi-twilly to replace the strap, but it's too bulky. I even look up etsy to search for chain & clasp supplies.
> 
> But tonight when I was playing with the extra twilly, this idea just pop up! Here, I just put the twilly through D-ring next the handle; & then through the D-ring, & back through the clasp at one end of the leather strap; then adjust & tie a few knots. I'm quite happy I finally find a solution to have a longer strap while I can also change different twilly to match my outfits! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2923868
> View attachment 2923869


*Ceci* this looks very cool!


----------



## catsinthebag

ceci said:


> Just as I'm trying to find a casual way to wear my box K28 ie across body. I have been thinking on & off to figure a way to make it works.
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed out getting the H baroque chain - as an extension. I can't order a longer strap due to limited color/leather combo. I thought of getting an Evelyne, but it's not GHW. I tried the maxi-twilly to replace the strap, but it's too bulky. I even look up etsy to search for chain & clasp supplies.
> 
> But tonight when I was playing with the extra twilly, this idea just pop up! Here, I just put the twilly through D-ring next the handle; & then through the D-ring, & back through the clasp at one end of the leather strap; then adjust & tie a few knots. I'm quite happy I finally find a solution to have a longer strap while I can also change different twilly to match my outfits! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2923868
> View attachment 2923869



Oh, I love this! So creative, and I love the idea of switching up the twillies to go with whatever you're wearing that day. H silk is so strong, I imagine that if your knots are secure, weight will not be an issue. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Finally I can share in this thread! 
Here I am with my Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally I can share in this thread!
> Here I am with my Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927584




You look stunning darling!!!!  What a fabulous bag!


----------



## bagidiotic

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally I can share in this thread!
> Here I am with my Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927584



Lovely  k
Nice shot


----------



## VesperSparrow

bagidiotic said:


> Lovely  k
> Nice shot



+1 + color matches the flowers!


----------



## nadineluv

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally I can share in this thread!
> Here I am with my Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927584




Beautiful!! Congrats!!!


----------



## arabesques

jyyanks said:


> Here's a pic of me with my BBk and my marwari!  Not sure why my pockets are so lumpy - I think I put my gloves in them.



This is so fabulousI'm happy to see this scarf on you again, as it's the perfect shawl for you.


----------



## arabesques

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally I can share in this thread!
> Here I am with my Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927584



Yes, as everyone else says, this is beautiful.  Nothing is happier than a big red Kelly!


----------



## arabesques

LuvBirkin said:


> Finally received this graphite canvas strap to get a casual look (and casual use) for my vintage croc Kelly.
> 
> Strap is made 70cm long - good for wearing crossbody but not sure if it's a tad long to carry on the side. Bag is 28cm sellier and I'm 5 ft 5 for your reference. (Pardon my messy home outfit!)



Beautiful!  That is such an elegant bag.



ceci said:


> Just as I'm trying to find a casual way to wear my box K28 ie across body. I have been thinking on & off to figure a way to make it works.
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed out getting the H baroque chain - as an extension. I can't order a longer strap due to limited color/leather combo. I thought of getting an Evelyne, but it's not GHW. I tried the maxi-twilly to replace the strap, but it's too bulky. I even look up etsy to search for chain & clasp supplies.
> 
> But tonight when I was playing with the extra twilly, this idea just pop up! Here, I just put the twilly through D-ring next the handle; & then through the D-ring, & back through the clasp at one end of the leather strap; then adjust & tie a few knots. I'm quite happy I finally find a solution to have a longer strap while I can also change different twilly to match my outfits! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2923868
> View attachment 2923869



Ingenious!


----------



## Mdiat

Very clever! I will borrow your idea


----------



## jyyanks

arabesques said:


> This is so fabulousI'm happy to see this scarf on you again, as it's the perfect shawl for you.



Thank you!!!  I never get tired of wearing my marwari!


----------



## jyyanks

ceci said:


> Just as I'm trying to find a casual way to wear my box K28 ie across body. I have been thinking on & off to figure a way to make it works.
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed out getting the H baroque chain - as an extension. I can't order a longer strap due to limited color/leather combo. I thought of getting an Evelyne, but it's not GHW. I tried the maxi-twilly to replace the strap, but it's too bulky. I even look up etsy to search for chain & clasp supplies.
> 
> But tonight when I was playing with the extra twilly, this idea just pop up! Here, I just put the twilly through D-ring next the handle; & then through the D-ring, & back through the clasp at one end of the leather strap; then adjust & tie a few knots. I'm quite happy I finally find a solution to have a longer strap while I can also change different twilly to match my outfits! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2923868
> View attachment 2923869



This is amazing!!!  What a great idea!  Beautiful yet functional. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ceci

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally I can share in this thread!
> Here I am with my Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927584




How lovely & so relaxing!


----------



## ceci

scholastican said:


> *Ceci* this looks very cool!






catsinthebag said:


> Oh, I love this! So creative, and I love the idea of switching up the twillies to go with whatever you're wearing that day. H silk is so strong, I imagine that if your knots are secure, weight will not be an issue. Thanks for sharing!






arabesques said:


> Ingenious!






jyyanks said:


> This is amazing!!!  What a great idea!  Beautiful yet functional. Thank you for sharing!




Thanks for letting me to share this idea. The sun is finally out! I did a bit of modifications, I tie many knots throughout!


----------



## ceci

Bring on some bright colors on a warm & sunny day! Happy Sunday!!


----------



## birkinmary

ceci said:


> Thanks for letting me to share this idea. The sun is finally out! I did a bit of modifications, I tie many knots throughout!
> 
> View attachment 2929247



I love this idea, ceci, thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## klynneann

ceci said:


> Bring on some bright colors on a warm & sunny day! Happy Sunday!!
> 
> View attachment 2929285



Your bag is just gorgeous, Ceci!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

ceci said:


> Bring on some bright colors on a warm & sunny day! Happy Sunday!!
> 
> View attachment 2929285


Super fun and creative! Love it!


----------



## nadineluv

ceci said:


> Bring on some bright colors on a warm & sunny day! Happy Sunday!!
> 
> View attachment 2929285




Beautiful Kelly!! Love the converse too!!


----------



## ceci

birkinmary said:


> I love this idea, ceci, thank you for sharing!!!!







klynneann said:


> Your bag is just gorgeous, Ceci!







gigisunsetblue said:


> Super fun and creative! Love it!







nadineluv said:


> Beautiful Kelly!! Love the converse too!!




Thank you ladies! Looking forwards to see if anyone trying out this kelly-twilly extension! Spent a nice afternoon outing with my kids. So perfect for my shoulders! Sometimes just on one side. Sometimes across body. Will try another twilly color pattern for another look for sure!


----------



## Leah

ceci said:


> Thanks for letting me to share this idea. The sun is finally out! I did a bit of modifications, I tie many knots throughout!
> 
> View attachment 2929247



Ceci you really do this sooo well!!! 
Really loving the creativity, and it looks so good - everything complements one another (even the colours!)


----------



## ceci

You are so sweet! Thank you Leah! Can't wait to take her out later today to DD's ballet class[emoji4]


----------



## ceci

One more try-out with the kelly-twilly extension today.


----------



## gracekelly

One of my friends did a variation of this using a Mors scarf ring.  I think it put less stress on the silk.


----------



## richwitch66

I think certain colors of the Kelly look more casual (blue jean, gold, etc.)


----------



## carlinha

Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach 
(paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)


----------



## carlinha

chincac said:


> most store managers do not order swift in b and k..a lot of people fear swift like they fear boxcalf!! i am the opposite, love swift and boxcalf. both of which are nearly extinct for b and k. togo, clemence and epsom are  more popular - now that they stink - maybe that will change??!!
> 
> ok :back2topic: my swift k25!
> 
> View attachment 2742223





chincac said:


> you are welcome. here are some pics of what could fit inside. i have been using the k25 for quite a few of my holidays since it is small, easy to pack but holds surprisingly a lot..
> 
> the umbrella is quite bulky, i don't usually carry it when travelling so it can be replaced by a karo. only missing items are my mobile phone, which i am using to take these pics, i put it in the front pocket and small foldable map.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742811
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742813
> 
> 
> and it doesn't look bulky when closed!
> 
> View attachment 2742817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742816



*chincac* this K25 is absolute PERFECTION on you!!!  and i can't believe it manages to hold that much?!?!?!!    now i want one desperately   thank you for these very useful pics!!  as reference can you remind me how tall you are/size?  thank you!!!  you inspire me so much, and i too like you LOVE swift!!!  (boxcalf is another story )


----------



## Hat Trick

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)


Fabulous picture!  
So Craie is the colour of white beach sand; okay, as an Aussie I know exactly what it looks like now!


----------



## thyme

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)



looking fabulous..



carlinha said:


> *chincac* this K25 is absolute PERFECTION on you!!!  and i can't believe it manages to hold that much?!?!?!!    now i want one desperately   thank you for these very useful pics!!  as reference can you remind me how tall you are/size?  thank you!!!  you inspire me so much, and i too like you LOVE swift!!!  (boxcalf is another story )



lol.. shocking isn't it?? i am 5'5" and US Size 2 I think.


----------



## carlinha

Hat Trick said:


> Fabulous picture!
> So Craie is the colour of white beach sand; okay, as an Aussie I know exactly what it looks like now!



hahahaha!!!  yes *Hat* *Trick*, it is indeed very close... I think Craie literally translated means Chalk...  it is the perfect off white/cream color to me (less yellow than Parchemin)... so yummy!!! 



chincac said:


> looking fabulous..
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. shocking isn't it?? i am 5'5" and US Size 2 I think.



thank you *chincac*!!  well i am shorter and stouter than you  but i think the K25 will look ok on me too!  hope i can get my paws on one!!


----------



## ceci

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)




Absolutely Beautiful ~ you, k32 & the background ... Now I need a vacation!


----------



## carlinha

ceci said:


> Absolutely Beautiful ~ you, k32 & the background ... Now I need a vacation!



thank you so much *ceci*, i need a vacation too  (not for the weather, but to take a break from work and the normal daily life stresses!  ... but hey at least it's not snowing, that i have to be thankful for! :worthy


----------



## juss

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)



you are just a beauty and your Kelly is a perfect match


----------



## carlinha

juss said:


> you are just a beauty and your Kelly is a perfect match



aww *juss* thank you so much for the sweet words


----------



## U-lala

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)



Very elegant!


----------



## carlinha

U-lala said:


> Very elegant!



Thank you *Ulala*!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ceci said:


> One more try-out with the kelly-twilly extension today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930476





carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)



*GORGEOUS ceci, carlinha! *


----------



## jyyanks

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)




You are stunning as always carlinha!  Love everything about this picture!!!!


----------



## purselover888

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)



You are looking fabulous with that pretty kelly!  I always thought you looked great with bright bags, but you look just as beautiful if not more with a neutral!


----------



## tonkamama

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)



You look beautiful and so is your Kelly!


----------



## carlinha

GNIPPOHS said:


> *GORGEOUS ceci, carlinha! *



thank you *GNIPPOHS*! 



jyyanks said:


> You are stunning as always carlinha!  Love everything about this picture!!!!



thank you so much *jyyanks*, i love this pic too, everything came out beautifully with the beach, sun and wind!



purselover888 said:


> You are looking fabulous with that pretty kelly!  I always thought you looked great with bright bags, but you look just as beautiful if not more with a neutral!



thanks so much *purselover888*!  it is absolutely crazy being the color lover that i am, that i love this craie kelly SOOOO much, to the point that she is my favorite bag of all time 



tonkamama said:


> You look beautiful and so is your Kelly!



thank you so much *tonkamama*!


----------



## hermesBB

carlinha said:


> Craie Kelly 32 Togo GHW on the beach
> (paired with a breezy blue wrap dress and H Lagon Corfou flats)




Such a lovely dress! And pairs with your kelly so perfectly!


----------



## carlinha

hermesBB said:


> Such a lovely dress! And pairs with your kelly so perfectly!



thank you *hermesBB*!  i love this dress, it is so easy to wear and very flattering with the wrap style... it's a few years old but i still adore it!


----------



## Techstep

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally I can share in this thread!
> Here I am with my Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927584



What a gorgeous colour!! *sigh* enjoy!


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## QuelleFromage

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2995881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995882


That is a perfect Kelly and jeans look! Is it a 32?


----------



## Myrkur

QuelleFromage said:


> That is a perfect Kelly and jeans look! Is it a 32?




Thank you, it is! Perfect size for a kelly imho


----------



## QuelleFromage

Myrkur said:


> Thank you, it is! Perfect size for a kelly imho


Dying for my black PHW to show up!! The 28 is so sweet but a bit too small.

ETA: Just realized this is your Bleu de Prusse, isn't it? It looks so dark - what a great color! I wish there were a dark blue to SO in chevre.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2995881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995882


Perfect!


----------



## lady786

Gorgeous Carlinha and congrats on your Kelly. Wear in good health. I have same corafu sandals &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## lady786

Looking lovely and perfect look. I love the size 32 &#128522;


----------



## shanice_lim

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2995881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995882


Love this look!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2995881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995882


Nice. Love the look.


----------



## carlinha

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2995881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995882



love your K paired with jeans *myrkur*!  



lady786 said:


> Gorgeous Carlinha and congrats on your Kelly. Wear in good health. I have same corafu sandals &#128522;&#128522;



thanks *lady*!  and aren't the corfou sandals so comfy?  i just love them!!


----------



## carlinha

yay summertime!!  i live for white dresses and wedges 

here with my holy grail Lagon K32 swift GHW


----------



## rainneday

carlinha said:


> yay summertime!!  i live for white dresses and wedges
> 
> here with my holy grail Lagon K32 swift GHW



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> yay summertime!!  i live for white dresses and wedges
> 
> here with my holy grail Lagon K32 swift GHW



Really  dying of envy seeing your gorgeous  hg
Lol


----------



## carlinha

rainneday said:


> Gorgeous as always!



thank you so much *rainneday*!



bagidiotic said:


> Really  dying of envy seeing your gorgeous  hg
> Lol



thank you *bagidiotic*, i still can't believe i own her, i have to pinch myself!! :shame:  i waited years and years to have her and i could not be happier!


----------



## HfromT

carlinha said:


> yay summertime!!  i live for white dresses and wedges
> 
> here with my holy grail Lagon K32 swift GHW



Everything is absolutely gorgeous in this photo, Carlinha, but the star is YOU in that dress (LOVE the dress)!!


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2995881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995882



Looks great! Excellent casual example...


----------



## Myrkur

QuelleFromage said:


> Dying for my black PHW to show up!! The 28 is so sweet but a bit too small.
> 
> ETA: Just realized this is your Bleu de Prusse, isn't it? It looks so dark - what a great color! I wish there were a dark blue to SO in chevre.



I agree, I used to have a vintage K28 but sold it because one of the reasons was that it was a bit too small (even though I don't carry much stuff), and yes it's my BdP! Love how the color changes in every photo, but also in real light. 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Perfect!





shanice_lim said:


> Love this look!





anpanmanlover said:


> Nice. Love the look.





carlinha said:


> love your K paired with jeans *myrkur*!
> 
> thanks *lady*!  and aren't the corfou sandals so comfy?  i just love them!!





ladysarah said:


> Looks great! Excellent casual example...



Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

carlinha said:


> yay summertime!!  i live for white dresses and wedges
> 
> here with my holy grail Lagon K32 swift GHW



The color of your K is soo beautiful!


----------



## nadineluv

Here's my beloved Black Box Kelly ~ retourne 32cm!! [emoji8]


----------



## Luvquality

Ooooh, so pretty Nadine!!!! Truly spectacular!


----------



## Rami00

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3001391
> 
> Here's my beloved Black Box Kelly ~ retourne 32cm!! [emoji8]



Love love LOVE box. Stunning!


----------



## nadineluv

Luvquality said:


> Ooooh, so pretty Nadine!!!! Truly spectacular!




Thanks luv! [emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Love love LOVE box. Stunning!




Thanks Rami [emoji8] 
You need box!! Would love to see you with one!!


----------



## Fabfashion

carlinha said:


> yay summertime!!  i live for white dresses and wedges
> 
> here with my holy grail Lagon K32 swift GHW


Love the whole look, carlinha! Your lagon K is just beyond stunning!


----------



## Fabfashion

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3001391
> 
> Here's my beloved Black Box Kelly ~ retourne 32cm!! [emoji8]


Gorgeous! I rarely ever saw a box retourne. Any chance for a close up pic?


----------



## nadineluv

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous! I rarely ever saw a box retourne. Any chance for a close up pic?




Sure. Here are some pics I took awhile ago comparing to chanel jumbo & celine mini belt bag.


----------



## nadineluv




----------



## Fabfashion

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3002898


Thank you so much, nadineluv! I've been wanting a box calf bag but I prefer a K in a retourne style. Your combination is just perfect!


----------



## nadineluv

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much, nadineluv! I've been wanting a box calf bag but I prefer a K in a retourne style. Your combination is just perfect!




Your welcome! & Thanks [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ldldb

i find the retourne K32 to be very easy to wear casually, even with heels [emoji6]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ldldb said:


> i find the retourne K32 to be very easy to wear casually, even with heels [emoji6]



Beautiful pic, great outfit, *ldldb*! Will you please ID your dress?


----------



## ldldb

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful pic, great outfit, *ldldb*! Will you please ID your dress?



Hi VigeeLeBrun ! Thank you! The dress is online at Uniqlo (+J collab with jil sanders).


----------



## Moirai

ldldb said:


> i find the retourne K32 to be very easy to wear casually, even with heels [emoji6]



Love this kelly and your outfit. Can you pls ID the shoes too?


----------



## ldldb

Moirai said:


> Love this kelly and your outfit. Can you pls ID the shoes too?



Thanks, Moirai! The shoes are YSL Tribtoo slingbacks,  no longer produced


----------



## fromparis

ldldb said:


> i find the retourne K32 to be very easy to wear casually, even with heels [emoji6]


Lovely outfit ldldb  ! Very chic ( far from my vision of casual lol) !!!

But as you can see below I'm clueless with heels (unless I don't need to walk) !
Rouge Casaque Kelly with K Jacques sandals (SO to match with the Kelly) !


----------



## S'Mom

fromparis said:


> Lovely outfit ldldb  ! Very chic ( far from my vision of casual lol) !!!
> 
> But as you can see below I'm clueless with heels (unless I don't need to walk) !
> Rouge Casaque Kelly with K Jacques sandals (SO to match with the Kelly) !



GORGEOUS!  I'm with you on the heels..... I ADORE them (and buy them sometimes) but I just can't walk in them anymore.  I'm all about comfort these days so stylish flats or platforms and wedges are the order of the day for me.


----------



## bagidiotic

ldldb said:


> i find the retourne K32 to be very easy to wear casually, even with heels [emoji6]



Simple and  sweet 
I like it


----------



## ladysarah

My "workhorse" vintage. It's actually very -grab n go-  kind of bag.


----------



## ldldb

bagidiotic said:


> Simple and  sweet
> I like it



thank you


----------



## rubysoma

All of you look gorgeous with your kellys and inspired me to go the vintage route! I love that I don't have to be as precious with it as my other bags. Also a special thanks to Flossy for all the help she provided!


----------



## Fabfashion

rubysoma said:


> All of you look gorgeous with your kellys and inspired me to go the vintage route! I love that I don't have to be as precious with it as my other bags. Also a special thanks to Flossy for all the help she provided!
> View attachment 3018846


She's stunning, rubysoma! Love the patina. Congrats!


----------



## rubysoma

Fabfashion said:


> She's stunning, rubysoma! Love the patina. Congrats!


Thanks Fab! It's been a joy to wear. It's so soft, warm, and buttery! I was worried it was a little dry when I received it, but the SM said it was in amazing shape and the craftsman did an wonderful job.


----------



## LaChocolat

ldldb said:


> i find the retourne K32 to be very easy to wear casually, even with heels [emoji6]


This is so very gorgeous ... you wear it well!


----------



## nadineluv

ladysarah said:


> My "workhorse" vintage. It's actually very -grab n go-  kind of bag.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nadineluv

..


----------



## nadineluv

rubysoma said:


> All of you look gorgeous with your kellys and inspired me to go the vintage route! I love that I don't have to be as precious with it as my other bags. Also a special thanks to Flossy for all the help she provided!
> View attachment 3018846




Love this look!! Box leather is amazing!!


----------



## LaChocolat

nadineluv said:


> Sure. Here are some pics I took awhile ago comparing to chanel jumbo & celine mini belt bag.
> View attachment 3002895


Thanks for this comparison, very helpful.  I love your purse so much!


----------



## nadineluv

fromparis said:


> Lovely outfit ldldb  ! Very chic ( far from my vision of casual lol) !!!
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see below I'm clueless with heels (unless I don't need to walk) !
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly with K Jacques sandals (SO to match with the Kelly) !




Beautiful K!


----------



## nadineluv

LaChocolat said:


> Thanks for this comparison, very helpful.  I love your purse so much!




Your welcome! & thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## ldldb

LaChocolat said:


> This is so very gorgeous ... you wear it well!



thank you LaChocolat!


----------



## ldldb

fromparis said:


> Lovely outfit ldldb  ! Very chic ( far from my vision of casual lol) !!!
> 
> But as you can see below I'm clueless with heels (unless I don't need to walk) !
> Rouge Casaque Kelly with K Jacques sandals (SO to match with the Kelly) !




rouge casaque will always be one of my favorite H reds. what a beautiful K you have there!


----------



## boo1689

ldldb said:


> i find the retourne K32 to be very easy to wear casually, even with heels [emoji6]


love love your style~~


----------



## boo1689

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2995881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995882


so chic!!! so effortless~~


----------



## bagidiotic

ladysarah said:


> My "workhorse" vintage. It's actually very -grab n go-  kind of bag.



Definitely very  chic and fuss free attitude 
Bravo


----------



## klynneann

ladysarah said:


> My "workhorse" vintage. It's actually very -grab n go-  kind of bag.



Gorgeous!



rubysoma said:


> All of you look gorgeous with your kellys and inspired me to go the vintage route! I love that I don't have to be as precious with it as my other bags. Also a special thanks to Flossy for all the help she provided!
> View attachment 3018846



So pretty, and love your scarf - congrats!


----------



## ladysarah

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.



This is one of my favourite threads for inspiration. Love this photo.


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## ldldb

boo1689 said:


> love love your style~~



thank you so much


----------



## tustin

ladysarah said:


>


Super chic!  Great outfit with the Kelly!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ladysarah said:


>


You are so fab


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladysarah said:


>



*Ladysarah*, great pic and you look amazing! Will you please ID your beautiful jacket?


----------



## Couture Coco

Thanks everyone for keeping this thread so inspirational - I am loving how you all wear your beautiful Ks.
Here's my contribution now that the sun's come to play ... so does my K28 BdP Swift.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## AudreyHFan

Wow beautiful gift! I need to get a strap for my kelly


----------



## Ccc1

Couture Coco said:


> Thanks everyone for keeping this thread so inspirational - I am loving how you all wear your beautiful Ks.
> Here's my contribution now that the sun's come to play ... so does my K28 BdP Swift.
> Thanks for letting me share


Your K goes well with your outfit.


----------



## catsinthebag

Shopping at J Crew a couple of weeks ago ...


----------



## klynneann

catsinthebag said:


> Shopping at J Crew a couple of weeks ago ...
> 
> View attachment 3023431



Love this!


----------



## catsinthebag

klynneann said:


> Love this!



Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Shopping at J Crew a couple of weeks ago ...
> 
> View attachment 3023431


Love this, cats!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Love this, cats!



Thanks, QF!


----------



## Couture Coco

Ccc1 said:


> Your K goes well with your outfit.



Thank you!


----------



## nadineluv

catsinthebag said:


> Shopping at J Crew a couple of weeks ago ...
> 
> View attachment 3023431




I adore this look!!! I'm a big fan of chuck t as well!!


----------



## nadineluv

Couture Coco said:


> Thanks everyone for keeping this thread so inspirational - I am loving how you all wear your beautiful Ks.
> Here's my contribution now that the sun's come to play ... so does my K28 BdP Swift.
> Thanks for letting me share




So pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nadineluv

ladysarah said:


>




Looking fab ladysarah!


----------



## marbella8

ladysarah said:


>



Beautiful !


----------



## marbella8

Couture Coco said:


> Thanks everyone for keeping this thread so inspirational - I am loving how you all wear your beautiful Ks.
> Here's my contribution now that the sun's come to play ... so does my K28 BdP Swift.
> Thanks for letting me share



OMG- I absolutely love your Kelly, a 28, my favorite size and in blue!!!!! Looks great!


----------



## Couture Coco

nadineluv said:


> So pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Couture Coco

marbella8 said:


> OMG- I absolutely love your Kelly, a 28, my favorite size and in blue!!!!! Looks great!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Couture Coco

And another 28, the classic BB


----------



## arabesques

LOUKPEACH said:


> You are so fab





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Ladysarah*, great pic and you look amazing! Will you please ID your beautiful jacket?



It might have been a mistake, but she reposted my picture from last year.  VigeeLeBrun, it's Isabel Marant from 2011FW.  That was a great IM season . . . Wish I'd gotten more.


----------



## LaChocolat

Couture Coco said:


> And another 28, the classic BB


----------



## Couture Coco

LaChocolat said:


>



Thanks so much!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Couture Coco said:


> And another 28, the classic BB


casual chic


----------



## Couture Coco

LOUKPEACH said:


> casual chic



Thank you so much!


----------



## ladysarah

arabesques said:


> It might have been a mistake, but she reposted my picture from last year.  VigeeLeBrun, it's Isabel Marant from 2011FW.  That was a great IM season . . . Wish I'd gotten more.



Goodness me - I couldn't begin to know how to get myself out of the mess I got into. My apologies to everyone and you're self in particular! If you look at post #1516 the photo was meant to be there.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arabesques said:


> It might have been a mistake, but she reposted my picture from last year.  VigeeLeBrun, it's Isabel Marant from 2011FW.  That was a great IM season . . . Wish I'd gotten more.



*arabesques*, that was a great IM season! Thanks for the ID and clarifying the pic.


----------



## ladysarah

near the chambers at Grays Inn...


----------



## LaChocolat

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...



I absolutely love this picture.  I am colour-phobic but when I do step out of monochrome it's usually pink (or red).  And then the Kelly, of course is TDF.  This is just the prettiest picture ...


----------



## Rami00

Here is my casual look.


----------



## Rami00

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...


 
I am sooooo loving this!


----------



## arabesques

ladysarah said:


> Goodness me - I couldn't begin to know how to get myself out of the mess I got into. My apologies to everyone and you're self in particular! If you look at post #1516 the photo was meant to be there.



Thanks, Ladysarah!  Now I see you were just trying to make the photo show.

Beautiful pink coat, by the way.  I have never considered one before, but now I see it's divine!


----------



## marbella8

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...



Absolutely gorgeous! Love the pink coat!


----------



## Mariapia

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...




Wow! Pure perfection , ladysarah![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Annelb2003

Rami00 said:


> Here is my casual look.




So beautiful!


----------



## Luvquality

Ladysarah-simply stunning!!


----------



## Luvquality

Rami00-Love the casual chic!


----------



## hbr

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...







Rami00 said:


> Here is my casual look.




Beautiful ladies!!


----------



## Rami00

Annelb2003 said:


> So beautiful!


 


Luvquality said:


> Rami00-Love the casual chic!


 


hbr said:


> Beautiful ladies!!


 
Thank you


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> Here is my casual look.



The colours, the Kelly, love it all.  

I must say that this thread, in action (and the vintage photos thread) are my absolute faves.  You ladies def know how to rock it.   Also, I don't think I've seen a K photo that I haven't drooled over ... I have issues.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...





Rami00 said:


> Here is my casual look.



*ladysarah*, love this pic of you ~ your K and pale pink coat are absolutely lovely. 

*Rami*, great pic of a casual outfit that is perfect with your gris T K. Perfection.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Rami00 said:


> Here is my casual look.




Love everything!


----------



## casseyelsie

Rami00 said:


> Here is my casual look.




That is my version of perfect casual look!  U look amazing!! [emoji7]


----------



## billysmom

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...


Wonderful - the pink makes the Kelly pop!


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> Here is my casual look.


Lovely!


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> The colours, the Kelly, love it all.
> 
> I must say that this thread, in action (and the vintage photos thread) are my absolute faves.  You ladies def know how to rock it.   Also, I don't think I've seen a K photo that I haven't drooled over ... I have issues.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ladysarah*, love this pic of you ~ your K and pale pink coat are absolutely lovely.
> 
> *Rami*, great pic of a casual outfit that is perfect with your gris T K. Perfection.





ChaneLisette said:


> Love everything!





casseyelsie said:


> That is my version of perfect casual look!  U look amazing!! [emoji7]





billysmom said:


> Lovely!



Thank you everyone


----------



## jalapeno

My attempt at still making this Chocolate K feel summery!


----------



## thyme

jalapeno said:


> My attempt at still making this Chocolate K feel summery!



Looking good!


----------



## pandablush

Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)


----------



## pandablush

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3039802
> 
> 
> My attempt at still making this Chocolate K feel summery!




Love your style! Especially with the shorts and gold jewelries


----------



## tustin

pandablush said:


> View attachment 3040540
> 
> 
> Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)


Love the white outfit with the contrast bag and shoes - very chic!


----------



## Leah

pandablush said:


> View attachment 3040540
> 
> 
> Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)



You look fabulous!!


----------



## Mariapia

pandablush said:


> View attachment 3040540
> 
> 
> Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)




Pure perfection, pandablush![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lmac408

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3039802
> 
> 
> My attempt at still making this Chocolate K feel summery!




Love this!!! Super cute. Is this a 32?


----------



## pandablush

tustin said:


> Love the white outfit with the contrast bag and shoes - very chic!







Leah said:


> You look fabulous!!







Mariapia said:


> Pure perfection, pandablush![emoji7][emoji7]




 Thank you everyone


----------



## jalapeno

chincac said:


> Looking good!







pandablush said:


> Love your style! Especially with the shorts and gold jewelries




Thank you! 



lmac408 said:


> Love this!!! Super cute. Is this a 32?




Thanks! This is a 35


----------



## pancake

pandablush said:


> View attachment 3040540
> 
> 
> Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)




I absolutely adore your look pandablush [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pandablush said:


> View attachment 3040540
> 
> 
> Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)


You look real GOOD


----------



## Rami00

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3039802
> 
> 
> My attempt at still making this Chocolate K feel summery!





pandablush said:


> View attachment 3040540
> 
> 
> Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)



Love these looks ladies.


----------



## pandablush

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look real GOOD





Rami00 said:


> Love these looks ladies.



thank you lovely ladies xx


----------



## LaChocolat

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3039802
> 
> 
> My attempt at still making this Chocolate K feel summery!



You nailed it, you look fab!!


----------



## LaChocolat

pandablush said:


> View attachment 3040540
> 
> 
> Wearing my kelly casually by changing it to a shorter bigger strap (its a handmade orange pythonleather strap)



I am loving all your outfits panda blush.  Thanks for sharing!  Um ... can I ask how does one obtain python leather ... and hand make a purse strap?  Are you a Hermes craftswoman by any chance?


----------



## pandablush

LaChocolat said:


> I am loving all your outfits panda blush.  Thanks for sharing!  Um ... can I ask how does one obtain python leather ... and hand make a purse strap?  Are you a Hermes craftswoman by any chance?




Thank you so much!
There's a local seller that made custom detachable python, leather, canvas straps for Hermès and other bags. They also made one for Birkin so u can carry ur birkin with strap hahaha


----------



## iheartorange

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3039802
> 
> 
> My attempt at still making this Chocolate K feel summery!




Nice bag and outfit!!! May I ask what size is your Kelly? Thx


----------



## iheartorange

pandablush said:


> Thank you so much!
> There's a local seller that made custom detachable python, leather, canvas straps for Hermès and other bags. They also made one for Birkin so u can carry ur birkin with strap hahaha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041588




Hi can you PM your local seller info? Thanks


----------



## pandablush

iheartorange said:


> Hi can you PM your local seller info? Thanks




Sent )) hopefully they ship to your location!


----------



## LaChocolat

pandablush said:


> Thank you so much!
> There's a local seller that made custom detachable python, leather, canvas straps for Hermès and other bags. They also made one for Birkin so u can carry ur birkin with strap hahaha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041588



How lovely!  Is it in Indonesia?  Can you also PM me the info?  Not that I need it now, but for the future I'd like to consider it.


----------



## pandablush

LaChocolat said:


> How lovely!  Is it in Indonesia?  Can you also PM me the info?  Not that I need it now, but for the future I'd like to consider it.




I will! Yes they are based in Indonesia and Singapore.  check your PM and shoot them an email!


----------



## S'Mom

ladysarah said:


> near the chambers at Grays Inn...



GORGEOUS!  I love everything about this....casual yet chic.


----------



## kelly88

pandablush said:


> I will! Yes they are based in Indonesia and Singapore.  check your PM and shoot them an email!


 
Hi, can you PM me the info as well. Thanks


----------



## pandablush

kelly88 said:


> Hi, can you PM me the info as well. Thanks




Will do! ))


----------



## jalapeno

Rami00 said:


> Love these looks ladies.




Thank you! 



LaChocolat said:


> You nailed it, you look fab!!




Thanks!! 



iheartorange said:


> Nice bag and outfit!!! May I ask what size is your Kelly? Thx




Thank you so much! It's a 35


----------



## pancake

pandablush said:


> Thank you so much!
> There's a local seller that made custom detachable python, leather, canvas straps for Hermès and other bags. They also made one for Birkin so u can carry ur birkin with strap hahaha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041588




Hi please share the seller with me too thanks lots! [emoji257]


----------



## XZbabes

pandablush said:


> Thank you so much!
> There's a local seller that made custom detachable python, leather, canvas straps for Hermès and other bags. They also made one for Birkin so u can carry ur birkin with strap hahaha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041588



Hi Pandablush, excellent idea. Can you please pm me the seller's info too. Thanks


----------



## casseyelsie

pandablush said:


> Thank you so much!
> There's a local seller that made custom detachable python, leather, canvas straps for Hermès and other bags. They also made one for Birkin so u can carry ur birkin with strap hahaha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041588




I didn't know birkin can be carried with strap. Is there anyplace to hang the strap? If anyone has done this, pls share photos. Thanks.


----------



## pandablush

casseyelsie said:


> I didn't know birkin can be carried with strap. Is there anyplace to hang the strap? If anyone has done this, pls share photos. Thanks.




My friends have done this. They attach it to the inner leather that expands your bag (dunno the terms) just make sure that the contents are not too heavy. They also have a detachable 'little helper' for you to attach your custom strap.

Here are some pics i found from their instagram
Hopefully it helps. You can really make ur bag pop with exchanging their strap color


----------



## casseyelsie

pandablush said:


> My friends have done this. They attach it to the inner leather that expands your bag (dunno the terms) just make sure that the contents are not too heavy. They also have a detachable 'little helper' for you to attach your custom strap.
> 
> Here are some pics i found from their instagram
> Hopefully it helps. You can really make ur bag pop with exchanging their strap color
> 
> View attachment 3041842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041841




Smart! Thanks so much [emoji8]


----------



## kelly girl

UGH, that strap is really ugly.


----------



## birkinglover

I don't like birkin added with strap.It looks weird or make it looks like fakey Birkin. Birkin is not meant to be worn with strap..(this is just my opinion..No offense)


----------



## pandablush

birkinglover said:


> I don't like birkin added with strap.It looks weird or make it looks like fakey Birkin. Birkin is not meant to be worn with strap..(this is just my opinion..No offense)




Hahaha same with me! I like birkin without strap  but it's getting 'trendy' here in Indonesia where people bring B30 to travel and use a custom strap.

Better buy a kelly! Hahahaha


----------



## mistikat

pandablush said:


> Hahaha same with me! I like birkin without strap  but it's getting 'trendy' here in Indonesia where people bring B30 to travel and use a custom strap.
> 
> Better buy a kelly! Hahahaha


 
It's also a great way to wreck the leather straps on the bag over time...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kelly girl said:


> UGH, that strap is really ugly.



I'm with you! Horrified.


----------



## ouija board

mistikat said:


> It's also a great way to wreck the leather straps on the bag over time...




Yes. Guess I'll be asking for pictures of the ENTIRE length of the straps anytime I buy a used Birkin. Unless they are somehow able to hook the clip through the hole in the actual side panel, rather than hooking it onto the flimsy strap. But still, there will be damage.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pandablush said:


> My friends have done this. They attach it to the inner leather that expands your bag (dunno the terms) just make sure that the contents are not too heavy. They also have a detachable 'little helper' for you to attach your custom strap.
> 
> Here are some pics i found from their instagram
> Hopefully it helps. You can really make ur bag pop with exchanging their strap color
> 
> View attachment 3041842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041841


Is this popular in Indonesia?


----------



## perlerare

Oh No .....


----------



## perlerare

Please don't destroy a Birkin  just because you like to carry it as  a messenger bag. Buy a messenger bag : Evelyne,  Berline, Whatever.....

_even a Kelly will do the job !  _


----------



## perlerare

Besides, Hermes CAN custom make it for you :


----------



## casseyelsie

perlerare said:


> Besides, Hermes CAN custom make it for you :




Wow. But that means ordering from Hermes store right? Preloved owner can't have that luxury I guess. No chance for me here, because we can't find Hermes bag in my country. [emoji23]


----------



## arlv8500

birkinglover said:


> I don't like birkin added with strap.It looks weird or make it looks like fakey Birkin. Birkin is not meant to be worn with strap..(this is just my opinion..No offense)



+1! I was traveling in Asia and saw this... And thought it was fake! Oops... Back to topic!


----------



## birkinglover

pandablush said:


> Hahaha same with me! I like birkin without strap  but it's getting 'trendy' here in Indonesia where people bring B30 to travel and use a custom strap.
> 
> Better buy a kelly! Hahahaha



Agree...better buy a Kelly


----------



## Rami00

kelly girl said:


> UGH, that strap is really ugly.


 


birkinglover said:


> I don't like birkin added with strap.It looks weird or make it looks like fakey Birkin. Birkin is not meant to be worn with strap..(this is just my opinion..No offense)


 
I am with you. Those straps are UGLY..ugh.


----------



## LaChocolat

I don't like it on the Birkin but I think it looked nice on the poster who used it on the Kelly ...which is the topic of this thread. I'm sorry I asked the question.  I certainly didn't mean to detract from the topic and I respect that it's a trend elsewhere in the world.   

Can we have some more pretty K pictures, pretty please?


----------



## ladysarah

Yes please some more photos of casual looking Kelly's- trying to erase the strap fixation thing from my memory... Perhaps the ladies who use their Kellyy as a daily bag could kindly post -


----------



## thyme

ladysarah said:


> Yes please some more photos of casual looking Kelly's- trying to erase the strap fixation thing from my memory... Perhaps the ladies who use their Kellyy as a daily bag could kindly post -



lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Yes please some more photos of casual looking Kelly's- trying to erase the strap fixation thing from my memory... Perhaps the ladies who use their Kellyy as a daily bag could kindly post -



Lol! I wish I could "un-see" those!


----------



## LaChocolat

chincac said:


> lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth
> 
> View attachment 3044414



I love this and the colour is gorgoeus.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth
> 
> View attachment 3044414


You look good real good


----------



## Ccc1

chincac said:


> lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth
> 
> View attachment 3044414


Everything is beautiful


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Lol! I wish I could "un-see" those!


This!! Keep posting he beautiful Kellys


----------



## thyme

thank you *LaChocolat, LOUKPEACH, Ccc1* 



LaChocolat said:


> I love this and the colour is gorgoeus.





LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good real good





Ccc1 said:


> Everything is beautiful


----------



## jalapeno

chincac said:


> lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044414




Love this, Chincac. As always [emoji6]


----------



## thyme

jalapeno said:


> Love this, Chincac. As always [emoji6]



Thank you my dear


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth
> 
> View attachment 3044414



This is how you carry a Kelly casually. With panache. And no straps on Birkins.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> This is how you carry a Kelly casually. With panache. And no straps on Birkins.


 
 thank you. those straps on Birkins reminds me of Michael Kors bags which i am not a fan of!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth
> 
> View attachment 3044414



You look lovely, *chincac*! This is truly how to wear a K casually and it looks super chic.


----------



## ermottina

More casual than that?


----------



## billysmom

ermottina said:


> More casual than that?


Perfect!  Lovin' it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You look lovely, *chincac*! This is truly how to wear a K casually and it looks super chic.


----------



## thyme

ermottina said:


> More casual than that?


 
looking so summery and fabulous..


----------



## LaChocolat

ermottina said:


> More casual than that?



lol. That's awesome!  I love the colours and the K.


----------



## Kelly_76

ermottina said:


> More casual than that?



Love your outfit and the happy colours!


----------



## Rami00

ermottina said:


> more casual than that?


 
wow!!!!! Love it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ermottina said:


> More casual than that?


So cool


----------



## ririan

pandablush said:


> I will! Yes they are based in Indonesia and Singapore.  check your PM and shoot them an email!


Wow!! Can pm me please? I am from Singapore and has been order straps from the U.S. If there is a good strap maker from this region, it will be great!


----------



## S'Mom

perlerare said:


> Please don't destroy a Birkin  just because you like to carry it as  a messenger bag. Buy a messenger bag : Evelyne,  Berline, Whatever.....
> 
> _even a Kelly will do the job !  _



100% with you on this.


----------



## princessofthehouse

I love wearing my Kelly as a messenger!


----------



## iheartorange

princessofthehouse said:


> View attachment 3046230
> 
> I love wearing my Kelly as a messenger!




Looks nice! What size is this Kelly?


----------



## princessofthehouse

It's a 32 [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ermottina said:


> More casual than that?





princessofthehouse said:


> View attachment 3046230
> 
> I love wearing my Kelly as a messenger!



Inspirational casual pics, ladies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> lol...here's one i posted a few months back in the action thread. hth
> 
> View attachment 3044414



Perfect! Thank you for that as it eases the pain of having looked at the strap...I am quite sensitive.


----------



## ldldb

my daily casual mode:


----------



## marbella8

ermottina said:


> More casual than that?



Love, love your Kelly, and the way you paired it up with that top and shoes,


----------



## marbella8

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:



Very nice!


----------



## marbella8

princessofthehouse said:


> View attachment 3046230
> 
> I love wearing my Kelly as a messenger!



Gorgeous way to wear it, and I just started closing it the way you do, and it makes it sooooooo much easier. Thanks to all the ladies who posts the idea here.

That is the epitome of a Kelly, from chic to casual cross body, loving your look!


----------



## casseyelsie

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:




Oh my......u look SO Classy!


----------



## periogirl28

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:



Yup. Simply elegant.


----------



## ldldb

marbella8 said:


> Very nice!





casseyelsie said:


> Oh my......u look SO Classy!





periogirl28 said:


> Yup. Simply elegant.



thank you all so much!!


----------



## ladysarah

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:



Perfect daily look. May I ask the spec of the Kelly?


----------



## ldldb

ladysarah said:


> Perfect daily look. May I ask the spec of the Kelly?



thank you! that's a 32. the perfect casual size imo.


----------



## ladysarah

ldldb said:


> thank you! that's a 32. the perfect casual size imo.



No arguments from me there....


----------



## LaChocolat

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:



Wow, you look amazing.  And I love the B/W picture too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:



Gorgeous b/w pic and love your casual outfit, *ldldb*.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:


I'd say your daily elegance mode


----------



## ldldb

LaChocolat said:


> Wow, you look amazing.  And I love the B/W picture too!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous b/w pic and love your casual outfit, *ldldb*.



thanks, LaChocolat and VigeeLeBrun! I like how a b/w photo can let the viewer imagine the bag to be any color they like &#128522;!


----------



## Darma

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/ld...9-46F7-AA2E-001BB4CDD32A_zpsmzhjz4kh.jpg.html




As always, you look effortlessly chic....


----------



## Darma

Talking about wearing Kelly casually, I was lucky to be able to place a special order for a shoufolder strap for my vintage BBK 32 in sellier.  The bag is from 1971.  My home boutique sent it to San Franciso where they have a craftsman over there, so that they can make sure the leather on the strap matches the leather on the bag.  I was also given an option to choose the length I want other than the standard.  I ended up choose 100 cm so that I can carry cross body.  It's a SO, so you know what that's mean - no one knows how long it may take.  It could take a year, but it's worth waiting.


----------



## ldldb

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'd say your daily elegance mode





Darma said:


> As always, you look effortlessly chic....



thanks, ladies


----------



## bagidiotic

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:



You looking  great
Love this simple  chic ootd


----------



## ldldb

bagidiotic said:


> You looking  great
> Love this simple  chic ootd



thank you!!


----------



## Senbei

Does anyone know Wendy Nguyen of Wendy's Look Book? She recently got a 28cm BBK and did this outfit. Thought I would share. I am just so amazed at this outfit. 

Link to her blog


----------



## QuelleFromage

Senbei said:


> Does anyone know Wendy Nguyen of Wendy's Look Book? She recently got a 28cm BBK and did this outfit. Thought I would share. I am just so amazed at this outfit.
> 
> Link to her blog


She's had this bag for at least a year and a half. It's a great, classic bag and it looks great on her.


----------



## Senbei

QuelleFromage said:


> She's had this bag for at least a year and a half. It's a great, classic bag and it looks great on her.



Ohh thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Senbei said:


> Does anyone know Wendy Nguyen of Wendy's Look Book? She recently got a 28cm BBK and did this outfit. Thought I would share. I am just so amazed at this outfit.
> 
> Link to her blog


I like her look as well. So chic to put on blazer with short short! And she looks good in it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Darma said:


> Talking about wearing Kelly casually, I was lucky to be able to place a special order for a shoufolder strap for my vintage BBK 32 in sellier.  The bag is from 1971.  My home boutique sent it to San Franciso where they have a craftsman over there, so that they can make sure the leather on the strap matches the leather on the bag.  I was also given an option to choose the length I want other than the standard.  I ended up choose 100 cm so that I can carry cross body.  It's a SO, so you know what that's mean - no one knows how long it may take.  It could take a year, but it's worth waiting.



*Darma*, that is amazing good luck and so smart to order a longer shoulder strap for cross body use. It may take some time but totally worth it IMO.


----------



## billysmom

Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.   



/CENTER]

(I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​


----------



## thyme

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )



gorgeous K!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​



Classic Kelly and you look good!​


----------



## tustin

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




Love the casual but elegant outfit!  Since I love being comfortable, your outfit really appeals, plus beautiful bag!​


----------



## buffalogal

Senbei said:


> Does anyone know Wendy Nguyen of Wendy's Look Book? She recently got a 28cm BBK and did this outfit. Thought I would share. I am just so amazed at this outfit.
> 
> Link to her blog


The Kelly hasn't appealed to me until this pic. Love the black and PHW!! Of course, I don't have the body to rock the rest of that look but I could rock the bag! LOL


----------



## Millicat

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




What a lovely picture, it's so refreshing to see a member properly, without their face or details obliterated.
You have a great casual style, please post again ​


----------



## billysmom

Millicat said:


> What a lovely picture, it's so refreshing to see a member properly, without their face or details obliterated.
> You have a great casual style, please post again


Thanks, Millicat -

This is tpf!  We don't need to worry about our own bags, sags and wrinkles; it's all about the HANDBAGS


----------



## JE2824

BBK 32 paired with a summer Stella McCartney jumper and Valentino sandals:


----------



## designergoods

JE2824 said:


> BBK 32 paired with a summer Stella McCartney jumper and Valentino sandals:
> 
> View attachment 3056455
> 
> View attachment 3056456


Love this look!


----------



## Senbei

buffalogal said:


> The Kelly hasn't appealed to me until this pic. Love the black and PHW!! Of course, I don't have the body to rock the rest of that look but I could rock the bag! LOL



lol. That's exactly how I feel. Whenever I even attempt a look like that I just look wrong.


----------



## Senbei

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.



What a lovely outfit! Casual yet elegant.


Love this and the pairing with the sandals!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

JE2824 said:


> BBK 32 paired with a summer Stella McCartney jumper and Valentino sandals:
> 
> View attachment 3056455
> 
> View attachment 3056456


So chic


----------



## JE2824

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




Love this! I am a converse girl! Your Sellier Kelly is beautiful!​


----------



## JE2824

LOUKPEACH said:


> So chic



Thank you, LOUKPEACH!! Appreciate the sweet compliment!! 



designergoods said:


> Love this look!



Thank you, designergoods! Appreciate it 



Senbei said:


> What a lovely outfit! Casual yet elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this and the pairing with the sandals!



Thank you very much for the kind words, Senbei!!! XX


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> BBK 32 paired with a summer Stella McCartney jumper and Valentino sandals:
> 
> View attachment 3056455
> 
> View attachment 3056456



Stunning as always.


----------



## Rami00

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




I am in love with this color. You look so chic xox​


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Stunning as always.



Thank you, love! Feels kind of nice being over here! :lolots:


----------



## loves

JE2824 said:


> BBK 32 paired with a summer Stella McCartney jumper and Valentino sandals:
> 
> View attachment 3056455
> 
> View attachment 3056456



fabulous


----------



## loves

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




i love this! 

i love the look of 'ancient' converse shoes too, my ancient mother keeps telling me to wash mine and coat it with white powder like we used to do to school shoes. nooooo..... so not ​


----------



## periogirl28

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




What a happy picture!​


----------



## LaChocolat

JE2824 said:


> BBK 32 paired with a summer Stella McCartney jumper and Valentino sandals:
> 
> View attachment 3056455
> 
> View attachment 3056456



Wow, love this. You look great.


----------



## marbella8

Love your casual, sporty look, with the crisp-white shirt and scarf, and a beautiful smile !



billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​


​


----------



## nadineluv

JE2824 said:


> BBK 32 paired with a summer Stella McCartney jumper and Valentino sandals:
> 
> View attachment 3056455
> 
> View attachment 3056456




Absolutely beautiful.... Love this look! BBK is soooo gorg!! [emoji182][emoji95][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8] Happy for you A!!!


----------



## nadineluv

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​





Billysmom your rocking your Kelly!! Love this look!!​


----------



## JE2824

LaChocolat said:


> Wow, love this. You look great.



Thank you, LaChocolat! I appreciate the kind words!!



nadineluv said:


> Absolutely beautiful.... Love this look! BBK is soooo gorg!! [emoji182][emoji95][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8] Happy for you A!!!



Thank you, my love!! Thank you for ALL your help!! I am so in love! You are the best! XOXO!



loves said:


> fabulous



Thank you, loves! Appreciate it! XX


----------



## S'Mom

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




Love all of this! You look great Billysmom!!!!​


----------



## JE2824

New topshop dress to go with my BBK 32. Thanks for letting me share! So in love with her! So grateful!!


----------



## thyme

JE2824 said:


> New topshop dress to go with my BBK 32. Thanks for letting me share! So in love with her! So grateful!!



fabulous! lovely dress too..


----------



## JE2824

chincac said:


> fabulous! lovely dress too..



Thank you, chincac! Appreciate it!! XX


----------



## ladysarah

JE2824 said:


> New topshop dress to go with my BBK 32. Thanks for letting me share! So in love with her! So grateful!!
> 
> View attachment 3064837



Lovely!


----------



## Annelb2003

JE2824 said:


> New topshop dress to go with my BBK 32. Thanks for letting me share! So in love with her! So grateful!!
> 
> View attachment 3064837




Fab look!


----------



## H.C.LV.

JE2824 said:


> New topshop dress to go with my BBK 32. Thanks for letting me share! So in love with her! So grateful!!
> 
> View attachment 3064837



I love the kelly with your booties!


----------



## Spr3ckles

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​




You look absolutely fantastic!! Kelly bag + Converse = Hipster!​


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JE2824 said:


> New topshop dress to go with my BBK 32. Thanks for letting me share! So in love with her! So grateful!!
> 
> View attachment 3064837



Love this outfit, you look great *JE*!


----------



## Rami00




----------



## Momo0

Rami00 said:


>




LOVE everything about this look!!!


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


>


This picture makes me feel cool and relaxed!  Great shoes, too!!!!


----------



## hbr

Rami00 said:


>




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SandySummer

billysmom said:


> Lazy Sunday afternoon ...  Sunday brunch at the Modern Museum then a stroll over to the Kimball Museum- ancient Converse sneaks and jeans to contrast with nice scarf and Sellier Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, I know.  Sunnies still in the bag )​





Looking good! Is she Peau Porc?​


----------



## billysmom

SandySummer said:


> Looking good! Is she Peau Porc?


Thank you.  She's Chamonix


----------



## cavalla

Rami00 said:


>



love the whole outfit. And those SHOES!!


----------



## Rami00

Momo0 said:


> LOVE everything about this look!!!





billysmom said:


> This picture makes me feel cool and relaxed!  Great shoes, too!!!!





hbr said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





cavalla said:


> love the whole outfit. And those SHOES!!



Thank you xx

The shoes are by Ivanka *****


----------



## pinky7

Rami00 said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Rami00 said:


>



Looking good!


----------



## miriel

Rami00 said:


>


Love this look!


----------



## Rami00

pinky7 said:


> Beautiful!





Hed Kandi said:


> Looking good!





miriel said:


> Love this look!



Thank you xx


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


>




Love this.  So pretty Rami!  And those shoes!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Please do share...who makes them?


----------



## LovEmAll

JE2824 said:


> New topshop dress to go with my BBK 32. Thanks for letting me share! So in love with her! So grateful!!
> 
> View attachment 3064837




Oh JE!  Stunning as always my dear friend.


----------



## Rami00

LovEmAll said:


> Love this.  So pretty Rami!  And those shoes!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Please do share...who makes them?



Thank you xx

The shoes are by Ivanka *****.


----------



## jalapeno

Rami00 said:


>




Love everything about this look!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are by Ivanka *****.




Well......you look amazing as always.  Now, as far as anything *****....I better keep my mouth shut and not get political here [emoji55][emoji87][emoji55].


----------



## Rami00

jalapeno said:


> Love everything about this look!!!


Thank you xx


LovEmAll said:


> Well......you look amazing as always.  Now, as far as anything *****....I better keep my mouth shut and not get political here [emoji55][emoji87][emoji55].



omg I totally understand your feeling about ahemmmm... Anything *****. LOL

Thank you for the compliment xox


----------



## maxxout

Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".    

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3070568&stc=1&d=1437396920


----------



## ladysarah

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3070568&stc=1&d=1437396920



You look lovely! Please post a close up of your Kelly, it looks perfect with summer clothes...


----------



## maxxout

Hi ladysarah! Thank you.
This is a good summer bag for me.  For a Kelly, it seems pretty casual.  I wear a lot of Paul Harnden and this bag seems to fit that look.  I love your vintage black Kelly.  This one is from 1965.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3070641&stc=1&d=1437401935


----------



## Mariapia

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> 
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg




Absolutely gorgeous, maxxout![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DizzyFairy

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg



I love this style..thanks for the great photo!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg


You look GOOD!


----------



## maxxout

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, maxxout![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





DizzyFairy said:


> I love this style..thanks for the great photo!





LOUKPEACH said:


> You look GOOD!




Thank you all so much for making me feel welcome in this forum.


----------



## casseyelsie

maxxout said:


> Hi ladysarah! Thank you.
> 
> This is a good summer bag for me.  For a Kelly, it seems pretty casual.  I wear a lot of Paul Harnden and this bag seems to fit that look.  I love your vintage black Kelly.  This one is from 1965.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...401935-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-close.jpg




Absolutely gorgeous for a bag from 1965!! Omg how lucky of u to have her! Congrats [emoji7][emoji7] I wish that bag is MINE! Lol


----------



## Fabfashion

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg


Love this look and your Kelly is gorgeous!


----------



## Audrey1964

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg


You look fabulous, and I love your style.  Your Kelly looks absolutely mint, and her canine friend looks great too!  bravo!


----------



## JRTgal

maxxout said:


> Hi ladysarah! Thank you.
> This is a good summer bag for me.  For a Kelly, it seems pretty casual.  I wear a lot of Paul Harnden and this bag seems to fit that look.  I love your vintage black Kelly.  This one is from 1965.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...401935-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-close.jpg


Your bag is so special.  What a knock-out!

PS  You look terrific, as well!


----------



## thyme

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".


 
you look great with the kelly!! can't believe the K is from 1965! amazing condition..


----------



## maxxout

casseyelsie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous for a bag from 1965!! Omg how lucky of u to have her! Congrats [emoji7][emoji7] I wish that bag is MINE! Lol





Fabfashion said:


> Love this look and your Kelly is gorgeous!





Audrey1964 said:


> You look fabulous, and I love your style.  Your Kelly looks absolutely mint, and her canine friend looks great too!  bravo!





JRTgal said:


> Your bag is so special.  What a knock-out!
> 
> PS  You look terrific, as well!





chincac said:


> you look great with the kelly!! can't believe the K is from 1965! amazing condition..




Thank you all SO much for the style and bag compliments. 
The condition of this Kelly looks better in pictures but the leather needs conditioning.  The bag has an overall patina of age that I like and am concerned about making it worse by trying to clean it up.  Was thinking of getting docride's kit. I'm thinking if the leather gets cleaned then the canvas will look bad in comparison. To bring this back to the topic......perhaps this patina makes it more casual.


----------



## Rami00

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg



Wow! Speechless.


----------



## ari

Love how you inspire me to wear my Kelly with everything&#128525;


----------



## marbella8

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg



Love your look, especially with your wavy hair!


----------



## klynneann

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg



I think this whole outfit is perfect!



maxxout said:


> Hi ladysarah! Thank you.
> This is a good summer bag for me.  For a Kelly, it seems pretty casual.  I wear a lot of Paul Harnden and this bag seems to fit that look.  I love your vintage black Kelly.  This one is from 1965.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...401935-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-close.jpg



Your Kelly is TDF!!!


----------



## Rami00

Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.


----------



## meridian

Rami00 said:


> Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.



Love this look!!    Please give a tutorial on how you created this top look with a shawl!!  You're so creative!!


----------



## ladysarah

maxxout said:


> Hi ladysarah! Thank you.
> This is a good summer bag for me.  For a Kelly, it seems pretty casual.  I wear a lot of Paul Harnden and this bag seems to fit that look.  I love your vintage black Kelly.  This one is from 1965.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...401935-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-close.jpg



It's a beauty - and love the non chalant way you carry  it.


----------



## maxxout

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Speechless.


Thank you Rami.  I love how you transformed the scarf into a top.  You used the design to its best advantage.  It's so sculptural.



ari said:


> Love how you inspire me to wear my Kelly with everything&#128525;


Not sure you meant this for me but yes, this thread is incredibly inspiring. 



marbella8 said:


> Love your look, especially with your wavy hair!


Thank you Marbella!



klynneann said:


> I think this whole outfit is perfect!
> Your Kelly is TDF!!!



klynneann...thank you so much!



ladysarah said:


> It's a beauty - and love the non chalant way you carry  it.


Thank you, ladysarah.  I am always touched by your posts that defend workers, the environment and animals.   Glad that you keep your voice alive.


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.




What a great idea!  I love how the shawl looks as a shirt!  You look stunning [emoji4]. Please do share how you made the shawl wrap like this


----------



## buffalogal

Rami00 said:


> Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.


You look fantastic!


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.



This is just too cute, love how you wear your Kelly in so many different ways


----------



## Rami00

meridian said:


> Love this look!!    Please give a tutorial on how you created this top look with a shawl!!  You're so creative!!





LovEmAll said:


> What a great idea!  I love how the shawl looks as a shirt!  You look stunning [emoji4]. Please do share how you made the shawl wrap like this





buffalogal said:


> You look fantastic!





marbella8 said:


> This is just too cute, love how you wear your Kelly in so many different ways



Thank you


----------



## Inkbluelover

casual Friday


----------



## alterego

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:


I love when very simple things are put together right. Nothing that  competes with one another. Things that are clean, minimalistic, and  timeless. Very nice ensemble.


----------



## klynneann

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3074180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual Friday



Beautiful!  Is the color brique?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.




SO CREATIVE and you have the PERFECT figure for this look ~ wonderful, *Rami*!!!


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> SO CREATIVE and you have the PERFECT figure for this look ~ wonderful, *Rami*!!!



Thank you! You are too kind.


----------



## thyme

casual kelly days


----------



## nadineluv

chincac said:


> casual kelly days
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076215




Beautiful chincac!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

Casual with my 31 week baby bump ~~~ it's really not a bump it's more like a mountain!! Lol!!
With my mou sellier togo orange Kelly!! 32cm


----------



## Ccc1

nadineluv said:


> Casual with my 31 week baby bump ~~~ it's really not a bump it's more like a mountain!! Lol!!
> With my mou sellier togo orange Kelly!! 32cm
> View attachment 3076238


Both your baby bump  & Kelly are very cute!


----------



## Rami00

nadineluv said:


> Casual with my 31 week baby bump ~~~ it's really not a bump it's more like a mountain!! Lol!!
> With my mou sellier togo orange Kelly!! 32cm
> View attachment 3076238



LOL! You look awesome. Your Kelly is tdf.


----------



## Rami00

chincac said:


> casual kelly days
> 
> View attachment 3076214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076215



Stunning.


----------



## Rami00

Summer casual vibes.


----------



## MYH

I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.


----------



## MYH

Rami00 said:


> Summer casual vibes.


My goodness rami, You r really rockin ur Gris t Kelly. I love ur pants too!



nadineluv said:


> Casual with my 31 week baby bump ~~~ it's really not a bump it's more like a mountain!! Lol!!
> With my mou sellier togo orange Kelly!! 32cm
> View attachment 3076238


Love the pairing with your dress and converse.  Tres chic. 



chincac said:


> casual kelly days
> 
> View attachment 3076214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076215



Chincac - love these looks! 



Rami00 said:


> Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.


So,creative! Love it. 



Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3074180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual Friday


Beautiful. 



maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg


Gorgy vintage. I love the sneakers u paired with ur outfit too.


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Summer casual vibes.




Lovely as always friend [emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358




Genius!!! Love love love!!! Gris T is so gorg!!


----------



## nadineluv

MYH said:


> My goodness rami, You r really rockin ur Gris t Kelly. I love ur pants too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pairing with your dress and converse.  Tres chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chincac - love these looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,creative! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgy vintage. I love the sneakers u paired with ur outfit too.




Thanks for the kind compliment!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LaChocolat

nadineluv said:


> Casual with my 31 week baby bump ~~~ it's really not a bump it's more like a mountain!! Lol!!
> With my mou sellier togo orange Kelly!! 32cm
> View attachment 3076238



You look so stunning and beautiful. Congrats on baby and nice purse too.


----------



## LaChocolat

MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358



Oh that's such a neat idea!  And besides black that is the best H colour IMO.


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> Summer casual vibes.



Looking great!


----------



## BBdieBiene

ldldb said:


> my daily casual mode:




This is perfection! You look so chic and classy!


----------



## casseyelsie

MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358




Great color for both bags! [emoji7]


----------



## ldldb

BBdieBiene said:


> This is perfection! You look so chic and classy!



thank you so much


----------



## ldldb

alterego said:


> I love when very simple things are put together right. Nothing that  competes with one another. Things that are clean, minimalistic, and  timeless. Very nice ensemble.



thank you very much; i try to keep it simple most days


----------



## ldldb

MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358



this is so clever! i'm going to try it with my two etain bags


----------



## Harpertoo

MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358


perfect!!!
I need to try this!


----------



## JE2824

ladysarah said:


> Lovely!



Thank you, ladysarah!! Appreciate it!! Xx



Annelb2003 said:


> Fab look!



Thank you for the kind words, Annelb!



H.C.LV. said:


> I love the kelly with your booties!



Thank you, H.C.LV!! Appreciate the kind compliment! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this outfit, you look great *JE*!



Aww, thank you, VigeeLeBrun! You are so kind! XXOO


LovEmAll said:


> Oh JE!  Stunning as always my dear friend.



Thank you, my sweet friend! Love you, ladies!!! XX


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


>



Beautiful as always!!! 



maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg



Stunning! Perfect! Your Kelly is amazing!



Rami00 said:


> Hermes shawl worn as a top with rag and bone shorts.



Love Love Love!!! I am so in love with Gris T as you know!! XX



Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3074180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual Friday



You look fabulous!!! Your Kelly is beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

chincac said:


> casual kelly days
> 
> View attachment 3076214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076215



PERFECTION!!! Love how you paired everything!! Your Kelly's are stunning! Fabulous looks!



nadineluv said:


> Casual with my 31 week baby bump ~~~ it's really not a bump it's more like a mountain!! Lol!!
> With my mou sellier togo orange Kelly!! 32cm
> View attachment 3076238



So beautiful, my love! You beautiful baby bump! Love the pop of orange with your dress and sneaks! Perfect!


Rami00 said:


> Summer casual vibes.



Love this so much! I want those pants!!!! Perfect, Rami!



MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358



Ahhh!!!! I just love Gris T so much! Beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> casual kelly days
> 
> View attachment 3076214
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076215



Hey you for London  casual Kelly days!


----------



## thyme

JE2824 said:


> PERFECTION!!! Love how you paired everything!! Your Kelly's are stunning! Fabulous looks!



thank you *JE2824*



nadineluv said:


> Casual with my 31 week baby bump ~~~ it's really not a bump it's more like a mountain!! Lol!!
> With my mou sellier togo orange Kelly!! 32cm



you look great!! love the kelly with the sneakers and your dress...



Rami00 said:


> Stunning.



thank you *Rami00*! 



Rami00 said:


> Summer casual vibes.



great casual vibes here with the K!



MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.



congrats! 





MYH said:


> Chincac - love these looks!



thank you *MYH *


----------



## thyme

ladysarah said:


> Hey you for London  casual Kelly days!



hello fellow Londoner 



nadineluv said:


> Beautiful chincac!!!



thank you *nadine*


----------



## jmen

Nice to see that Gris t. I am still waiting for mine so a thrill is a thrill is a thrill. Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358



   And what is the scarf behind them, please??


----------



## rainneday

maxxout said:


> Everyone looks so chic. Casual is about all I can muster.
> This is a 28.  I'm 5'2".
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...20-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-kelly-500.jpg





maxxout said:


> Hi ladysarah! Thank you.
> This is a good summer bag for me.  For a Kelly, it seems pretty casual.  I wear a lot of Paul Harnden and this bag seems to fit that look.  I love your vintage black Kelly.  This one is from 1965.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...401935-how-to-wear-a-kelly-casually-close.jpg




Gorgeous, Maxxout! It's so great to see you over here in the H forum, I loved your style threads in Balenciaga.


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> And what is the scarf behind them, please??




It's Fleurs d'Indiennes. I love this design. I also have a 140cm geant silk in the same pattern, different cw.  The 90cm silk I scored on eBay recently.


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> It's Fleurs d'Indiennes. I love this design. I also have a 140cm geant silk in the same pattern, different cw.  The 90cm silk I scored on eBay recently.
> View attachment 3077572



Beautiful - a gorgeous cw, will be perfect for this fall.


----------



## meowmeow94

A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523; 
My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls


----------



## billysmom

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523;
> My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls


OK - now you've done it!  I simply MUST order that Breton shirt I've been waffling over   Love your Kelly!  The look is slick and chic.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Rami00 Love that look, please show us how you did that. It's  the best blouse look I've seen using Hermes. Great job.


----------



## maxxout

MYH said:


> Gorgy vintage. I love the sneakers u paired with ur outfit too.



Thank you. Since I'm short, I like to have my trousers/pants the same color or hue as my shoes. It helps. 




JE2824 said:


> Stunning! Perfect! Your Kelly is amazing!



Thank you SO much!




rainneday said:


> Gorgeous, Maxxout! It's so great to see you over here in the H forum, I loved your style threads in Balenciaga.



Hi babe! Yes, here I am. I've been loving the Kelly for some time and am looking for another.  All I need is two. 
Yah, right. 
It's wonderful to see you here too. Thanks for the huge style compliment.


----------



## LakeLake

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon [emoji39]
> 
> My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls




Uh so chic! I love the colour of your Kelly against the crisp black and white [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Valentinegirl said:


> Rami00 Love that look, please show us how you did that. It's  the best blouse look I've seen using Hermes. Great job.



Absolutely. Here is the link 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/how-to-wear-hermes-shawl-as-a-top-916087.html


----------



## Rami00

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523;
> My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls



Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## meowmeow94

billysmom said:


> OK - now you've done it!  I simply MUST order that Breton shirt I've been waffling over   Love your Kelly!  The look is slick and chic.



The shirt is very simple yet versatile  thank you, billysmom!


----------



## meowmeow94

Rami00 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.



Thank you, Rami


----------



## Harpertoo

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523;
> My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls



so chic & effortless!
you've succeeded.


----------



## LaChocolat

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523;
> My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls



So pretty.


----------



## readyinanhour

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523;
> My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls




Love this!


----------



## Rami00

The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..


----------



## MYH

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..


Cute photo Rami! The statue looking down at ur Kelly is funny.


----------



## iheartorange

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..



is your a toupe kelly 32? if so, we are bag twins!

love your photo btw!


----------



## Rami00

iheartorange said:


> is your a toupe kelly 32? if so, we are bag twins!
> 
> love your photo btw!


Thank you xx it's a Gris T 



MYH said:


> Cute photo Rami! The statue looking down at ur Kelly is funny.



Thank you xx


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MYH said:


> I'm pretty freakin' excited to have a canvas adjustable strap for my Gris T kelly! I recently bought a Gris T Evelyne and can now play switch-a-roo with the straps.
> View attachment 3076358



Smart !!! and congrats on the Gris T Evelyne ? Is that from Crystals ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..



*Rambi* - If you have a camera facing our faces, it would be just as bad as the statue !!   Love your Gris T K. What a great summer neutral !


----------



## MYH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Smart !!! and congrats on the Gris T Evelyne ? Is that from Crystals ?


Yes, a new gris T evelyne.  It was actually just sitting out on the shelf at Bellagio.  I didn't have to play any games to get it!


----------



## meowmeow94

LaChocolat said:


> So pretty.



Thank you, LaChocolat


----------



## meowmeow94

readyinanhour said:


> Love this!



Thank you, readyinanhour


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..



LOVE this pic of you, *Rami* ~ so CUTE!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523;
> *My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls*



Applause!!! Great success and love your red lipstick, makes the whole outfit pop!!!


----------



## allyrae

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..




Omg. She's really eyeing your Kelly. As we all are [emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## rainneday

meowmeow94 said:


> A shot taken at starbucks this afternoon &#128523;
> My attemp to channel the je ne sais quoi attitude of french girls



Tres chic! 



maxxout said:


> Hi babe! Yes, here I am. I've been loving the Kelly for some time and am looking for another.  All I need is two.
> Yah, right.
> It's wonderful to see you here too. Thanks for the huge style compliment.



 hahaha yeah, H is pretty much as slippery a slope as Bal...



Rami00 said:


> The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..



This is such a cute picture!


----------



## Rami00

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Rambi* - If you have a camera facing our faces, it would be just as bad as the statue !!   Love your Gris T K. What a great summer neutral !





VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this pic of you, *Rami* ~ so CUTE!!!





allyrae said:


> Omg. She's really eyeing your Kelly. As we all are [emoji12][emoji7]



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## leem

fromparis said:


> Lovely outfit ldldb  ! Very chic ( far from my vision of casual lol) !!!
> 
> But as you can see below I'm clueless with heels (unless I don't need to walk) !
> Rouge Casaque Kelly with K Jacques sandals (SO to match with the Kelly) !



Hello. I love those sandals with your gorgeous Kelly. I have the same bag and have been searching for a casual sandal to go with. Do you mind sharing where I could find the K Jacques in that color?!


----------



## juliet827

A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## maxxout

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful statue lady on my left is admiring my Kelly. Just being goofy..



Great pic. Can't get enough of that bag!



juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I was just in Barneys looking at their ridiculously overprice K25 (27,000) (regular, not exotic) and it looked so much smaller than yours.  I love this size on you. I was considering this size until I saw that one at Barneys.  Now yours has me considering again.


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



looking beautiful, my friend! Congrats on your wonderful kelly!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Are you a model?


----------



## Rami00

maxxout said:


> Great pic. Can't get enough of that bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in Barneys looking at their ridiculously overprice K25 (27,000) (regular, not exotic) and it looked so much smaller than yours.  I love this size on you. I was considering this size until I saw that one at Barneys.  Now yours has me considering again.



Thank you xx


----------



## Rami00

juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Juliet I love your mod shots. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Rami00

I am being lazy bum this summer. I think it does get more casual than this.


----------



## jalapeno

Rami00 said:


> I am being lazy bum this summer. I think it does get more casual than this.




Darling, I love this! Is you kelly a 32?


----------



## fromparis

leem said:


> Hello. I love those sandals with your gorgeous Kelly. I have the same bag and have been searching for a casual sandal to go with. Do you mind sharing where I could find the K Jacques in that color?!



I ordered them directly from the store. But you can also order  from the website : you can even choose the metal of the buckle. If I remember correctly mines are Laura in Leather Pul Garance with silver buckle  !

http://www.kjacques.fr/fr/personnalisation2/produit/2963


----------



## Rami00

jalapeno said:


> Darling, I love this! Is you kelly a 32?



Thank you! Yes it's a 32.


----------



## billysmom

juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Quite lovely


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> I am being lazy bum this summer. I think it does get more casual than this.


Not THAT's the look I'm after!!!!  Love it


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> I am being lazy bum this summer. I think it does get more casual than this.



Casual, but cute! Just perfect.


----------



## juliet827

maxxout said:


> Great pic. Can't get enough of that bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in Barneys looking at their ridiculously overprice K25 (27,000) (regular, not exotic) and it looked so much smaller than yours.  I love this size on you. I was considering this size until I saw that one at Barneys.  Now yours has me considering again.



I really love the size. It does take some getting used to (I am used to the 28 so this felt tiny at first) but it's so light and easy to carry and it's nice to have something a bit different from all my 28's. BUT that Barney's price is insane!!!



luckylove said:


> looking beautiful, my friend! Congrats on your wonderful kelly!



(((((((luckylove))))))))) I've missed you, my friend!!!!



LOUKPEACH said:


> Are you a model?



Ha ha! Hardly but thank you for making my day!



Rami00 said:


> Juliet I love your mod shots. Absolutely stunning.



Thank you so much, Rami!


----------



## juliet827

Rami00 said:


> I am being lazy bum this summer. I think it does get more casual than this.



Gorgeous picture, Rami- I love this casual, chic look. Beautiful and natural.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!


I would kill for this bag   This is the most beautiful bag... OMG!  I'm starting to change my mind about Hermes.  

This brick red with gold hardware is TDF.  I can see dark denim jeans for sure.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Rami00 said:


> I am being lazy bum this summer. I think it does get more casual than this.



What a *CHIC*, lazy bum you are!!  :urock:  You look fabulous!!


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Casual, but cute! Just perfect.


 


juliet827 said:


> Gorgeous picture, Rami- I love this casual, chic look. Beautiful and natural.


 


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> What a *CHIC*, lazy bum you are!!  :bump:    You look fabulous!!


 


billysmom said:


> Not THAT's the look I'm after!!!!  Love it


 
Thank you for the sweet comments everyone. :kiss:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments everyone. :kiss:



I put the wrong emoticon in there - it should be :urock: not :bump:


----------



## leem

Thank you so much!!  The colors look perfect together


----------



## maxxout

Rami00 said:


> I am being lazy bum this summer. I think it does get more casual than this.




You look greatvery cool.


----------



## maxxout

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!



This is absolutely gorgeous. Since this classic bag will never go out of style, you might want to store it until you feel it is more appropriate for your lifestyle. 

Like you, I have a group of Balenciaga City bags (03-05) that, like you say, do fit a more casual lifestyle. I easily fit the Kelly into my wardrobe and I'm sure you could too.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!



Stunning Kelly!!  A canvas strap might make it more casual, but I think it would look great with jeans and a t-shirt just as it is!!


----------



## Giuliana

juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Very pretty!! The size 25 looks bigger than I thought.


----------



## ari

Here is a casual look with my red Kelly


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Here is a casual look with my red Kelly



You look like a star...just chillin' on a chair. beautiful pic.


----------



## Mariapia

ari said:


> Here is a casual look with my red Kelly




Wow![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Here is a casual look with my red Kelly



Love it! 32 or 35?


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Love it! 32 or 35?



It's 35 RG Togo returne 
Thank you Moirai )


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> You look like a star...just chillin' on a chair. beautiful pic.



Thank you Rami ))
Thank you Mariapia ))


----------



## ari

Here is a picture that belongs here


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> Here is a casual look with my red Kelly




You look amazing.


----------



## ari

bluenavy said:


> You look amazing.



Thank you, my pinky toe was broken hence the fashionable shoes Lol!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Here is a picture that belongs here


 
amazing! I love how your vest matches with your Kelly.


Since you have both...do you prefer sellier a lil more than retourne or vice versa?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ari said:


> Here is a picture that belongs here


You look good!


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> Here is a casual look with my red Kelly



Love all the reds, the nails, the Kelly, and the shoes! Gorgeous


----------



## ari

I originally wanted returne, as I thought it would be more casual, so my first Hermes was 35 Kelly Togo Black. That was 10 years ago, on my BD we went to Porto Banus Spain and I was explaining to my husband and a friend how difficult is to buy a Hermes bag my DH was like - how can be that difficult when they are so expensive? So we entered the boutique and I asked "do you have 35 Kelly Togo Black ?" And they simply said -yes! DH and my friend were laughing so hard and said I told you ! 
But back to your question -I think selier is easier to close and carry open without loosing you stuff, but more difficult to fish things out. I personally love the look of a hard structured bag.


----------



## ari

juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Fantastic look, lately I'm loving midi skirt!


----------



## ari

maxxout said:


> Great pic. Can't get enough of that bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in Barneys looking at their ridiculously overprice K25 (27,000) (regular, not exotic) and it looked so much smaller than yours.  I love this size on you. I was considering this size until I saw that one at Barneys.  Now yours has me considering again.



Barneys have Hermes? 27 000 ?!?? What ! What currency is that?


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> I originally wanted returne, as I thought it would be more casual, so my first Hermes was 35 Kelly Togo Black. That was 10 years ago, on my BD we went to Porto Banus Spain and I was explaining to my husband and a friend how difficult is to buy a Hermes bag my DH was like - how can be that difficult when they are so expensive? So we entered the boutique and I asked "do you have 35 Kelly Togo Black ?" And they simply said -yes! DH and my friend were laughing so hard and said I told you !
> But back to your question -I think selier is easier to close and carry open without loosing you stuff, but more difficult to fish things out. I personally love the look of a hard structured bag.


 
WOW! You are one lucky lady. 


Thank you for the feedback. Appreciate it.


----------



## maxxout

ari said:


> Here is a casual look with my red Kelly



Great look!



ari said:


> Barneys have Hermes? 27 000 ?!?? What ! What currency is that?



Yes, Barneys in Beverly Hills has a section of preowned Hermes.  Mainly Birkins and Kellys. It's very quiet over there. Kind of like a museum. The sales associate said that most people don't touch them.  They have a white exotic on the top shelf to insure that never happening. So I was just paying my respects to the greatness in front of me and eying the turquoise 25 when the museum guard, er, the sales associate hovered closely and pronounced, "That bag is $27,000."  I said, "That's a bit over retail."  She said "It's a lot over retail".  The conversation had reached an end point.


----------



## Rami00

maxxout said:


> Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Barneys in Beverly Hills has a section of preowned Hermes.  Mainly Birkins and Kellys. It's very quiet over there. Kind of like a museum. The sales associate said that most people don't touch them.  They have a white exotic on the top shelf to insure that never happening. So I was just paying my respects to the greatness in front of me and eying the turquoise 25 when the museum guard, er, the sales associate hovered closely and pronounced, "That bag is $27,000."  I said, "That's a bit over retail."  She said "It's a lot over retail".  The conversation had reached an end point.



LOL! I just imagined the whole convo in a movie like setting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ari

maxxout said:


> Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Barneys in Beverly Hills has a section of preowned Hermes.  Mainly Birkins and Kellys. It's very quiet over there. Kind of like a museum. The sales associate said that most people don't touch them.  They have a white exotic on the top shelf to insure that never happening. So I was just paying my respects to the greatness in front of me and eying the turquoise 25 when the museum guard, er, the sales associate hovered closely and pronounced, "That bag is $27,000."  I said, "That's a bit over retail."  She said "It's a lot over retail".  The conversation had reached an end point.



Ahahaha, this is so funny, you're very good writer))) I'll be there in September so I'll check it out. Does anybody buy from them? What floor is that?


----------



## maxxout

Rami00 said:


> LOL! I just imagined the whole convo in a movie like setting. Thank you for sharing.



Yes, maybe we can write a script.  We won't need to invent anything. Imagine how many times a day she has to defend that pricing.



ari said:


> Ahahaha, this is so funny, you're very good writer))) I'll be there in September so I'll check it out. Does anybody buy from them? What floor is that?



Thank you, ari.
I would think the buyers are a fast-moving crowd with more assets than math skills.
First floor in the regular handbag section.


----------



## ari

maxxout said:


> Yes, maybe we can write a script.  We won't need to invent anything. Imagine how many times a day she has to defend that pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ari.
> I would think the buyers are a fast-moving crowd with more assets than math skills.
> First floor in the regular handbag section.



Thank you 
I'm still laughing


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxxout said:


> Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Barneys in Beverly Hills has a section of preowned Hermes.  Mainly Birkins and Kellys. It's very quiet over there. Kind of like a museum. The sales associate said that most people don't touch them.  They have a white exotic on the top shelf to insure that never happening. So I was just paying my respects to the greatness in front of me and eying the turquoise 25 when the museum guard, er, the sales associate hovered closely and pronounced, "That bag is $27,000."  I said, "That's a bit over retail."  She said "It's a lot over retail".  The conversation had reached an end point.


These are bags from Heritage Auctions - they basically have their own Barneys section. It used to be one cabinet and now they have their own little showcase  I wonder if they pay Barneys for the brand exposure....
The prices are hilarious! But the sales guy told me they sell. Some people just want a bag no matter what. 
Maxfield in LA also has an Hermès section - in fact, they have a lot of very cool vintage items such as desk items, clocks, etc. They have a selection of bags, most of which are pretty "vintage", and all of which are as hilariously priced as Barneys, although there's a well-loved black Barenia B30 which makes me wish that $25K was nothing to me  :back2topic:


----------



## Harpertoo

I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)


----------



## Rami00

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)


 
WOW! You nailed it!


----------



## Harpertoo

Rami00 said:


> WOW! You nailed it!



thanks Rami00!


----------



## ari

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)


Harpertoo, you look elegant! Love your Kelly !


----------



## Mariapia

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> 
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)




Absolutely gorgeous![emoji7]


----------



## JE2824

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)



You look fabulous!!! The structured kelly's make everything looks casual chic. I love this thread!


----------



## Mandy K

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> 
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)




Gorgeous!


----------



## Harpertoo

ari said:


> Harpertoo, you look elegant! Love your Kelly !





Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous![emoji7]





JE2824 said:


> You look fabulous!!! The structured kelly's make everything looks casual chic. I love this thread!





Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks all - and I agree JE2824 - this is one of my favorite threads. Always inspiring.


----------



## marina230

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)


 Stunning! What size is it?


----------



## casseyelsie

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> 
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)




Great casual look!


----------



## Giuliana

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)


 
So pretty! Is it a Kelly 28?


----------



## Harpertoo

Giuliana said:


> So pretty! Is it a Kelly 28?



mine? 
it's a 35 (I'm ~177cm though).


----------



## crazyforbag

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)




Gorgeous!! I love your Kelly!!


----------



## maxxout

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)



You look smart...Jackie O smart.


----------



## Luccibag

On vacation in Seattle with my favorite potiron Kelly 35 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Giuliana

Harpertoo said:


> mine?
> it's a 35 (I'm ~177cm though).


 
Thank you! Sorry, I was way off...It looked smaller in the picture to me...I guess it's also the angle and you are tall!


----------



## juliet827

Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my favorite potiron Kelly 35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3102045



Gorgeous! So casual yet chic! Love this look.


----------



## Luccibag

Can't get much more casual than this lol

Loving my K


----------



## Serva1

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194




Greats pics and such a beautiful summer vibe. You look good with your lovely K Luccibag [emoji1]


----------



## Luccibag

Serva1 said:


> Greats pics and such a beautiful summer vibe. You look good with your lovely K Luccibag [emoji1]




Thank you! [emoji12][emoji7][emoji41]


----------



## Rami00

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194



Love these pics.


----------



## ladysarah

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194



 lovely look.


----------



## gracekelly

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194



Great look!  This is me going to Costco lol!


----------



## marbella8

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194



Love it! Love the shirt too.


----------



## Luccibag

marbella8 said:


> Love it! Love the shirt too.




Thank you!!


----------



## JE2824

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194



You look fabulous!!! I am loving your pics. Your kelly is beautiful. I love the color!


----------



## perlerare

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194




This Kelly looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Luccibag

perlerare said:


> This Kelly looks fabulous on you.




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## birkinmary

GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:


----------



## berthak

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278


Adorable outfit! And I LOVE those figurines to your right!!


----------



## luckylove

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



Love this look on you! So fun and stylish! Your Gris t is stunning!


----------



## thyme

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:



very chic and stylish!


----------



## juliet827

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



What a great look! So modern and chic, love it!


----------



## minismurf04

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110278




You looks so effortless chic yet adorable darling! Loving Gris t in k28!


----------



## Allinbee

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



Love the look! Id the top please.... tia


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110278




Lovely.


----------



## marbella8

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



Love the whole look, casually beautiful!


----------



## bagidiotic

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



Sweetheart  i love this pic
Nice nice
Gd shot


----------



## catsinthebag

Can't get much more casual than this ...


----------



## rubysoma

Harpertoo said:


> I'm planning to wear my K (almost) daily...
> here's me this morning heading out for back-to-school supplies with my daughter. casual enough. I did end up at Bongéne, but that's for another thread. (yikes must learn to minimize photos & clean mirrors!)



yay! k35!! you rock it well!


----------



## rubysoma

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



this looks like straight out of a fashion shoot


----------



## rubysoma

catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767



LOVE this!


----------



## Ethengdurst

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



You look like you belong in a magazine! You look amazing!


----------



## marbella8

catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767



Kelly and shorts, love it. Is it a 28?


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> very chic and stylish!


tres chic!  * birkinmary*
I quited wrong post.


----------



## ari

Can a shoulder Kelly play here?


----------



## birkinmary

berthak said:


> Adorable outfit! And I LOVE those figurines to your right!!




Thanks berthak, I bought them in a trip to the North of Africa, they are lovely!


----------



## birkinmary

luckylove said:


> Love this look on you! So fun and stylish! Your Gris t is stunning!





chincac said:


> very chic and stylish!





juliet827 said:


> What a great look! So modern and chic, love it!



Thank you luckylove, chincac and juliet, you are too kind!


----------



## birkinmary

minismurf04 said:


> You looks so effortless chic yet adorable darling! Loving Gris t in k28!





Allinbee said:


> Love the look! Id the top please.... tia





Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely.



Thank you minismurf, Allinbee and Kat.Lee, the top is from *Dorothee Schumacher*, the pants are *High Claire Campbel*l and the hat *Maison M*.


----------



## birkinmary

marbella8 said:


> Love the whole look, casually beautiful!





bagidiotic said:


> Sweetheart  i love this pic
> Nice nice
> Gd shot





rubysoma said:


> this looks like straight out of a fashion shoot



Thank you for your kind comments, marbella, bagidiotic and rubysoma.


----------



## birkinmary

Ethengdurst said:


> You look like you belong in a magazine! You look amazing!



Thank you dear Ethengsdurst, you made me


----------



## Rami00

catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767


 
WOW! Love it! Gold on gold is just stunning!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Can a shoulder Kelly play here?



of course i love this whole outfit with the shoes as an accent.  rarely see shoulder kellys.  did the staff at hermes go gaga when they saw it?


----------



## catsinthebag

marbella8 said:


> Kelly and shorts, love it. Is it a 28?



Thanks! It's a 32. Normally I would wear an Evie with shorts, but it was hot and I was going to the boutique after a hair cut to pick out a twilly for the K, so ....


----------



## catsinthebag

Rami00 said:


> WOW! Love it! Gold on gold is just stunning!



Thanks, Rami! It's actually natural Chamonix, but does resemble gold in some light.


----------



## ari

rubysoma said:


> of course i love this whole outfit with the shoes as an accent.  rarely see shoulder kellys.  did the staff at hermes go gaga when they saw it?


thank you *rubysoma* actually I bought it from there )))


----------



## Moirai

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



Beautiful photo. You look so chic!


----------



## Moirai

catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767



Love seeing pics with K dressed casually. Gorgeous K.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Can a shoulder Kelly play here?



Love your style, ari. You look fantastic!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> Can a shoulder Kelly play here?



Wow gorgeous bag! You look great.


----------



## Ethengdurst

catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767



I agree. Very nice


----------



## hbr

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110278




Love everything about this!!  Beautiful!


----------



## hbr

catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767




Love!


----------



## marbella8

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! It's a 32. Normally I would wear an Evie with shorts, but it was hot and I was going to the boutique after a hair cut to pick out a twilly for the K, so ....



Actually, that's what I love, is that you paired it with a Kelly and it looks great! I wear my Kellys mostly casual too.


----------



## catsinthebag

marbella8 said:


> Actually, that's what I love, is that you paired it with a Kelly and it looks great! I wear my Kellys mostly casual too.



Thanks so much! I was a little hesitant to post this picture, TBH, so I really appreciate the positive feedback! I'm just about always casual, so this is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## catsinthebag

hbr said:


> Love!



Thank you, hbr!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Love your style, ari. You look fantastic!



Thank you Moirai! You are too nice!


----------



## ari

Ethengdurst said:


> Wow gorgeous bag! You look great.



Ethengdurst, thank you, casual is a bit difficult for me.


----------



## birkinmary

Moirai said:


> Beautiful photo. You look so chic!





hbr said:


> Love everything about this!!  Beautiful!



Thank you so much for your kind comments, Moirai and hbr!


----------



## iamyumi

Taking my BBK out shopping today. I finally found a non-H leather strap with gold clasp to go with my vintage BBK - I went for a more wider strap than the H one so it's more comfortable to wear on the shoulder.


----------



## QuelleFromage

From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit


----------



## billysmom

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit


Beautiful, elegant, classic.


----------



## arabesques

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



I am completely in love with your style.


----------



## jyyanks

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



You look stunning!!!!  Love the casual vibe (esp the holey jeans!) with your gorgeous Kelly and silver CDC!! Your Rouge H with this outfit would be equally stunning!


----------



## Moirai

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



Very nice! Love your casual outfit, accessories and of course that classic gold K.


----------



## Moirai

iamyumi said:


> Taking my BBK out shopping today. I finally found a non-H leather strap with gold clasp to go with my vintage BBK - I went for a more wider strap than the H one so it's more comfortable to wear on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119598
> View attachment 3119599



Lovely! I love taking my BBK shopping too. Adds elegance to every outfit.


----------



## QuelleFromage

billysmom said:


> Beautiful, elegant, classic.





jyyanks said:


> You look stunning!!!!  Love the casual vibe (esp the holey jeans!) with your gorgeous Kelly and silver CDC!! Your Rouge H with this outfit would be equally stunning!





Moirai said:


> Very nice! Love your casual outfit, accessories and of course that classic gold K.




Thank you all!  This is sadly how I dress every day. Thank goodness a CDC and a Kelly can kick anything up a notch.


----------



## Kat.Lee

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit







QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you all!  This is sadly how I dress every day. Thank goodness a CDC and a Kelly can kick anything up a notch.



Gorgeous and you made perfect choice in your fabulous look!


----------



## Rami00

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



Absolutely love this color! Your outfit is on point. Can't wait to score gold one day.


----------



## bagidiotic

iamyumi said:


> Taking my BBK out shopping today. I finally found a non-H leather strap with gold clasp to go with my vintage BBK - I went for a more wider strap than the H one so it's more comfortable to wear on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119598
> View attachment 3119599



Gorgeous  bbk
Forever  classic


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



Simple  chic and nice style
Really relax and casual


----------



## ladysarah

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



I think you have got two perfect Kelly's there!  perhaps you could do a comparison shot, showing us the retourner and the selier with the same outfit. Would love that! I  may do it myself, though mine are both black, and my husband is bemused as he sees them as the "same".


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit




Gorgeous, this is super chic!


----------



## iamyumi

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit




Omg love the bag and the perfect outfit! Must be head-turning


----------



## iamyumi

Moirai said:


> Lovely! I love taking my BBK shopping too. Adds elegance to every outfit.







bagidiotic said:


> Gorgeous  bbk
> Forever  classic




Thank you


----------



## H.C.LV.

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



Really love the Kelly with your outfit! &#128155;


----------



## bb10lue

Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.


----------



## Moirai

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.



Love this! We are twins on BBK32. I don't have RO jacket but I do have Balenciaga moto.


----------



## hbr

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit




Gorgeous!!


----------



## bagidiotic

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.



Definitely  rock this pic


----------



## Greengoddess8

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit


Congrats again QF!  And, I love your style. Thank God for casual chic


bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.



Fabulous!  What's not to love


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous and you made perfect choice in your fabulous look!



Thank you!!



Rami00 said:


> Absolutely love this color! Your outfit is on point. Can't wait to score gold one day.



It's such a versatile color. Gold in Togo is definitely darker than my Gold B in Clemence.



bagidiotic said:


> Simple  chic and nice style
> Really relax and casual



You are so sweet, I would more call it lazy LOL!!



ladysarah said:


> I think you have got two perfect Kelly's there!  perhaps you could do a comparison shot, showing us the retourner and the selier with the same outfit. Would love that! I  may do it myself, though mine are both black, and my husband is bemused as he sees them as the "same".



Let's do it! Next chance I get to do a mod shot I will try with all three 28s. I know there are outfits with which all three will work, although once I re-home my BBK and find one with PHW (or my SO arrives), the collection will be absolutely complete. You try it too!  



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous, this is super chic!



Thank you!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

iamyumi said:


> Omg love the bag and the perfect outfit! Must be head-turning





H.C.LV. said:


> Really love the Kelly with your outfit! &#128155;





hbr said:


> Gorgeous!!





Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats again QF!  And, I love your style. Thank God for casual chic



Thank you all! It IS really nice having a Kelly that agrees with ripped jeans


----------



## QuelleFromage

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.


This is perfection! I have that jacket and will have to try it with a BBK. Love the boots, are they Rag & Bone?


----------



## temps

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.




Love the whole outfit! Such a high quality photo as well!  I saved your photo for future reference. [emoji16]

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## temps

Woke up at 4 am for sunrise hot air balloon ride in Cappadocia, Turkey.  This is my go-to K for traveling "rough" land. It went to Cuba as well as surfing trip in Coata Rica.


----------



## bluenavy

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## bluenavy

temps said:


> View attachment 3120384
> 
> 
> Woke up at 4 am for sunrise hot air balloon ride in Cappadocia, Turkey.  This is my go-to K for traveling "rough" land. It went to Cuba as well as surfing trip in Coata Rica.


Love your K.


----------



## Moirai

temps said:


> View attachment 3120384
> 
> 
> Woke up at 4 am for sunrise hot air balloon ride in Cappadocia, Turkey.  This is my go-to K for traveling "rough" land. It went to Cuba as well as surfing trip in Coata Rica.



Love your K and Fleurs et Papillons shawl. What size and leather is your K? Sounds like it holds up very well for travel.


----------



## temps

Moirai said:


> Love your K and Fleurs et Papillons shawl. What size and leather is your K? Sounds like it holds up very well for travel.




Thank you, Moirai! It's 32 Togo. The leather is quite sturdy and scratch-resistant but it's not good to carry anything heavy. The connections between the handle and the bag don't seem to handle pressure so well... But it's perfect to stuff in a shawl, passport, wallet, sunglasses and a phone!


----------



## Moirai

temps said:


> Thank you, Moirai! It's 32 Togo. The leather is quite sturdy and scratch-resistant but it's not good to carry anything heavy. The connections between the handle and the bag don't seem to handle pressure so well... But it's perfect to stuff in a shawl, passport, wallet, sunglasses and a phone!



Thank you, temps. Kelly is so classy and adds that element to travels and makes for great photos.


----------



## bb10lue

bluenavy said:


> Gorgeous!!







temps said:


> Love the whole outfit! Such a high quality photo as well!  I saved your photo for future reference. [emoji16]
> 
> Thanks for sharing!







QuelleFromage said:


> This is perfection! I have that jacket and will have to try it with a BBK. Love the boots, are they Rag & Bone?



The boots Are Susanna boots from Chloe. The jeans are rag and bone. 



Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats again QF!  And, I love your style. Thank God for casual chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  What's not to love







bagidiotic said:


> Definitely  rock this pic







Moirai said:


> Love this! We are twins on BBK32. I don't have RO jacket but I do have Balenciaga moto.




Thank you all for sweet comments!!


----------



## marbella8

temps said:


> View attachment 3120384
> 
> 
> Woke up at 4 am for sunrise hot air balloon ride in Cappadocia, Turkey.  This is my go-to K for traveling "rough" land. It went to Cuba as well as surfing trip in Coata Rica.



Love how you travel with your Kelly!


----------



## marbella8

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.



Love the edgy look with a classic bag, they go so well together!


----------



## marbella8

iamyumi said:


> Taking my BBK out shopping today. I finally found a non-H leather strap with gold clasp to go with my vintage BBK - I went for a more wider strap than the H one so it's more comfortable to wear on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119598
> View attachment 3119599



Looking good. I love my Kellys with canvas straps


----------



## marbella8

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



QF- love the whole outfit, the gold Kelly really suits you perfectly!


----------



## QuelleFromage

bb10lue said:


> The boots Are Susanna boots from Chloe. The jeans are rag and bone.
> 
> !



I have these jeans as well, too funny


----------



## birkinmary

arabesques said:


> I am completely in love with your style.




Thank you dear, your nice comments mean a lot to me coming from such a stylish lady! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767


How did I miss this cats, you look awesome. Proof of the pwer of a neutral K!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> How did I miss this cats, you look awesome. Proof of the pwer of a neutral K!



Thank you! I wondered if wearing shorts was a little too casual for Miss K, but the canvas strap helps. I'm hoping this Kelly isn't too light to carry into the fall.


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you! I wondered if wearing shorts was a little too casual for Miss K, but the canvas strap helps. I'm hoping this Kelly isn't too light to carry into the fall.


Shouldn't be, it's just a classic neutral! Although clearly you will need, say, a navy box w PHW.....:devil:


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Shouldn't be, it's just a classic neutral! Although clearly you will need, say, a navy box w PHW.....:devil:



Oh, yes, definitely need navy, (or black, or raisin) ...  Just gotta spend a little time on Ban Island first!


----------



## ladysarah

catsinthebag said:


> Oh, yes, definitely need navy, (or black, or raisin) ...  Just gotta spend a little time on Ban Island first!



Yes you do 'need' a black or navy or dark brown.  I have the opposite problem, all my bags are quite dark and with a more "wintery" look. English summers are quite short so that's one consolation. Now trying to decide if I 'need" a dark brown vintage  box or a new - ish Togo...


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Hello all! Thought I'd share some shots of different ways worn for inspiration! 
With 28cm in gold (the strap is from a 32cm btw)


----------



## b_lux_fashion

And here's some with 32cm in gold (locked top vs open on shoulder comparison too)

I think as long as she's not fully done up, and when you have right color palette, it can most of the time look really nice and effortless casually


----------



## LOUKPEACH

b_lux_fashion said:


> Hello all! Thought I'd share some shots of different ways worn for inspiration!
> With 28cm in gold (the strap is from a 32cm btw)


You look great!


----------



## JE2824

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



THIS is fabulous!!! You look amazing! Love your style! This is my favorite thread!!


----------



## JE2824

b_lux_fashion said:


> Hello all! Thought I'd share some shots of different ways worn for inspiration!
> With 28cm in gold (the strap is from a 32cm btw)



Perfection! You look great!!! Love your look head to toe!


----------



## JE2824

birkinmary said:


> GrisT 28 can be worn both dressy and casually, here it is with a casual outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3110278



Love this!! Such a fabulous color! Great ensemble!



catsinthebag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this ...
> View attachment 3110767



Perfect!!! 


ari said:


> Can a shoulder Kelly play here?



Great look! Love it! Those shoes!!1



iamyumi said:


> Taking my BBK out shopping today. I finally found a non-H leather strap with gold clasp to go with my vintage BBK - I went for a more wider strap than the H one so it's more comfortable to wear on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119598
> View attachment 3119599



You look great! Glad you found a comfy strap!


----------



## JE2824

Luccibag said:


> Can't get much more casual than this lol
> 
> Loving my K
> 
> View attachment 3104194



You look amazing! Love the color and how the K has a bit of slouch. The color is fab!!! Very casual chic!


----------



## JE2824

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.



Stunning!!! As you know, I absolutely adore how your pair everything! I need to get my BBK back out. You look fab, babe!! GORG!!


----------



## Mindi B

The contributors here are every bit as photogenic as any street style subjects from Fashion Week.  You all look aMAZing.
b_lux, you look great, and I love those white loafers.  I just got a (less cool) pair of white platform loafers, and you have inspired me to wear the suckers!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Rami00

b_lux_fashion said:


> Hello all! Thought I'd share some shots of different ways worn for inspiration!
> With 28cm in gold (the strap is from a 32cm btw)





b_lux_fashion said:


> And here's some with 32cm in gold (locked top vs open on shoulder comparison too)
> 
> I think as long as she's not fully done up, and when you have right color palette, it can most of the time look really nice and effortless casually



Wow! You wear it soooo well. Gold is on my wishlist. 

Which size do you prefer?


----------



## Myrkur

With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244



 Love this! Definitely a look I'd wear!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look great!





JE2824 said:


> Perfection! You look great!!! Love your look head to toe!





Mindi B said:


> The contributors here are every bit as photogenic as any street style subjects from Fashion Week.  You all look aMAZing.
> b_lux, you look great, and I love those white loafers.  I just got a (less cool) pair of white platform loafers, and you have inspired me to wear the suckers!





Rami00 said:


> Wow! You wear it soooo well. Gold is on my wishlist.
> 
> Which size do you prefer?




Aww thanks lovelies! :kiss:

Hmmm, I think it depends on look is going for tbh. Smaller (B30/K28) I like better for when want more sophisticated chic and/or easy quick grab and go non obstructive bag. Then I like B35/K32 for more casual effortless look.

I think though as good default size (that can pass either situation), I'd pick K32! Perfect medium size to B35-B30, and I LOVE the versatility of it having strap and handle


----------



## marbella8

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244



Ahhhh, a blue Kelly, bleu de prusse, one of H's best blues, great casual look you have put together


----------



## casseyelsie

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244




Perfectly casual!!  Besides your lovely K, I also Love your clothes, shoes n belt [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244


So casual chic


----------



## bb10lue

White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.


----------



## Love_Couture

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756



BBK!!! You look great.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DizzyFairy

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756



Fantastic... love your chic


----------



## Myrkur

LOUKPEACH said:


> So casual chic







casseyelsie said:


> Perfectly casual!!  Besides your lovely K, I also Love your clothes, shoes n belt [emoji7]







marbella8 said:


> Ahhhh, a blue Kelly, bleu de prusse, one of H's best blues, great casual look you have put together







b_lux_fashion said:


> Love this! Definitely a look I'd wear!





Thanks everyone! [emoji8] 
The jeans are Acne, sweater by N. Peal Cashmere and booties are Isabel Marant


----------



## BBdieBiene

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756




Wow, you look so beautiful! Love your outfit! It's casual and chic. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## bb10lue

BBdieBiene said:


> Wow, you look so beautiful! Love your outfit! It's casual and chic. Thank you for posting this!







DizzyFairy said:


> Fantastic... love your chic







Love_Couture said:


> BBK!!! You look great.  Thanks for sharing!




Thank you so much ladies! Pls check out my Instagram (same user name), my little fashion and styling scrapbook


----------



## b_lux_fashion

bb10lue said:


> Thank you so much ladies! Pls check out my Instagram (same user name), my little fashion and styling scrapbook



Oh I already follow you haha


----------



## Rami00

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244


 
Gorgoeous! I love Bleu de Prusse ..such a sophisticated color.


----------



## HGT

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244




Love your style! Is your belt 32mm or 24mm? Thanks!


----------



## Kitty S.

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756




Wonderful look! Well done!


----------



## meowmeow94

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244



Very chic &#128525;


----------



## JE2824

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244



Nailed it!!! My favorite everyday look! Love love your Bleu de Prusse K!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756



Wow!!!!  This is really making me reconsider buying a BBK32 ... I thought I was dead set on a 28, lol.  You look amazing!


----------



## LaChocolat

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120098
> 
> Causal outfit, BBk32, with ripped denim and leather biker jacket.



Wow. Another BBK32 picture that is swaying me.  You look so chic.


----------



## LaChocolat

temps said:


> View attachment 3120384
> 
> 
> Woke up at 4 am for sunrise hot air balloon ride in Cappadocia, Turkey.  This is my go-to K for traveling "rough" land. It went to Cuba as well as surfing trip in Coata Rica.



So pretty!


----------



## juliet827

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756



Perfection! I ove everything about this!!


----------



## Moirai

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244



Love the color of your K, great match with your outfit.


----------



## Moirai

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756



Love this casual look with BBK!


----------



## loves

hate to say this but most of the casual looks here counts as my dressed up ones haha

great outfits everyone


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> hate to say this but most of the casual looks here counts as my dressed up ones haha
> 
> great outfits everyone


 
hahaha ...agree! applies to me too... hello there


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Gorgoeous! I love Bleu de Prusse ..such a sophisticated color.





HGT said:


> Love your style! Is your belt 32mm or 24mm? Thanks!



The belt is 32!



meowmeow94 said:


> Very chic &#128525;





JE2824 said:


> Nailed it!!! My favorite everyday look! Love love your Bleu de Prusse K!!!





Moirai said:


> Love the color of your K, great match with your outfit.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## marbella8

bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756



Looking beautiful and edgy!


----------



## catsinthebag

loves said:


> hate to say this but most of the casual looks here counts as my dressed up ones haha
> 
> great outfits everyone



Me too! Plus, for me you have to add in a healthy dose of cat fur ... &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;


----------



## loves

catsinthebag said:


> Me too! Plus, for me you have to add in a healthy dose of cat fur ... &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;





chincac said:


> hahaha ...agree! applies to me too... hello there



hey dear chincac and catsinthebag haha  at least i am not alone


----------



## Harpertoo

walking around London with my little girl.....


----------



## thyme

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....


 
beautiful pic!


----------



## MYH

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....


Super sweet pic.


----------



## Myrkur

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....



Lovely picture and outfit!


----------



## GimmieHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



Quelled romance,
Forgive me but may I ask if this Kelly is a 28? And your height and weight?  I'm contemplating a retourne and cannot decide between 28 or 32!


----------



## sonaale

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....



Lovely pic!  We are bag twins  Love how you carry your K!


----------



## Love_Couture

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....



Beautiful picture.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GimmieHermes said:


> Quelled romance,
> Forgive me but may I ask if this Kelly is a 28? And your height and weight?  I'm contemplating a retourne and cannot decide between 28 or 32!


hahahaha Quelled Romance! That is a GREAT username.

GimmieHermes, it is a K28. I am 5'1" (and a half ) and around 95 pounds. 

28 is a better size for me but I have just bought a 32 (retourné) and have another (Togo sellier) on order. IMO they look a *little* big on me but are acceptable, and I want to see if the extra space makes a big difference in regular use. My other 28s are box calf, and this Togo bag definitely fits more than box retourné, so I may end up as a 28 girl only....we shall see! 28s are harder to find, so there is that as well.


----------



## bluenavy

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....


 
gorgeous K


----------



## JE2824

Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!


----------



## Couture Coco

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276



You look wonderful! It's a great colour/size on you and you carry it perfectly. I would love Etain in swift but I guess that will never happen


----------



## Rouge H

You look awesome!!


----------



## iheartorange

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....




Looks nice on you. What size is this? 35?


----------



## bbbarbbb

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276



  This looks just perfect!!!! 

   It feeds my neutral, casual soul! LOL


----------



## cavluv

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276


Beautiful Kelly...perfect color for a 35!


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276


 
Gorgeous! What a beautiful casual look. Again, it shows that your height or weight has nothing to do with the size...it's the way you carry it. Perfection!


----------



## Ccc1

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276


You look so cute. I love your casual look.


----------



## JE2824

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



 Pure Perfection! Nailed it! Love love love!! Head to toe!!! Kelly, outfit, the whole shabang!! You are my kind of girl! So chic!! Kelly is stunning!!!!!


----------



## JE2824

Couture Coco said:


> You look wonderful! It's a great colour/size on you and you carry it perfectly. I would love Etain in swift but I guess that will never happen



Thank you, Couture Coco!!! Never say never!!! Thank you for the kind words!!



Rouge H said:


> You look awesome!!



Thank you, Rouge H!!!



bbbarbbb said:


> This looks just perfect!!!!
> 
> It feeds my neutral, casual soul! LOL



LOL!!! Thank you!! I am Queen of casual! Nice to have a beautiful bag off set that. You are so kind!! XXOO


cavluv said:


> Beautiful Kelly...perfect color for a 35!



Thank you much, cavluv!!! You all made my day!!!



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! What a beautiful casual look. Again, it shows that your height or weight has nothing to do with the size...it's the way you carry it. Perfection!



Thank you, my sweet Rami!!! You are right!!! I was feeling great today, hence the post! Amazing how one of these H bag can make a girl feel like royalty!! Love you!!



Ccc1 said:


> You look so cute. I love your casual look.



Thank you so much, Ccc1!!! Really appreciate the sweet words!! XX


----------



## Moirai

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276



Looks perfect on you! Congrats!


----------



## am2022

Nice mod pics ...
This was when I wore my etain K40!
Keep the pics coming ladies


----------



## Couture Coco

amacasa said:


> Nice mod pics ...
> This was when I wore my etain K40!
> Keep the pics coming ladies



Gosh you look wonderful! Such a great colour and you carry it perfectly - doesn't look too big.


----------



## Graw

juliet827 said:


> A few casual modeling shots with my Rose Dragee K25.... Sorry for the bare feet!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Adorable!  Does the Rose dragee stain easily?


----------



## marbella8

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276



Always looking good! Love your casual shots


----------



## marbella8

amacasa said:


> Nice mod pics ...
> This was when I wore my etain K40!
> Keep the pics coming ladies



Great how you brightened up the Kelly with the twilly and red pumps!


----------



## Mininana

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276





I love this

would you mind posting  a side by side with your gold B? thanks!!!


----------



## marbella8

Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....



Love this &#128512;


----------



## catsinthebag

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276



JE2824, thanks for bumping my favorite thread! Love your look with the K35!



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! What a beautiful casual look. Again, it shows that *your height or weight has nothing to do with the size...it's the way you carry it.* Perfection!



Totally agree with this, Rami!


----------



## coolala

OMG!! Love you bag and style!!



JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276


----------



## Rami00

amacasa said:


> Nice mod pics ...
> This was when I wore my etain K40!
> Keep the pics coming ladies



wow! nice shot. I can't believe it's K40...you carry it so well.


----------



## juliet827

Graw said:


> Adorable!  Does the Rose dragee stain easily?



Thank you! I love the 25cm size- it's my first.
It doesn't seem to show dirt or stain, but I'm pretty careful with my bags. And it's swift leather, which seems to resist dirt a bit.


----------



## Graw

juliet827 said:


> Thank you! I love the 25cm size- it's my first.
> It doesn't seem to show dirt or stain, but I'm pretty careful with my bags. And it's swift leather, which seems to resist dirt a bit.



Thank you! I am hesitant to get swift because epsom, togo and chevre handle scratches better, but this bag is convincing me!


----------



## juliet827

Graw said:


> Thank you! I am hesitant to get swift because epsom, togo and chevre handle scratches better, but this bag is convincing me!



I have bags in epsom, box, togo, and chèvre too and in my experience, swift really doesn't scratch easily at all! It's smooth with a nice thick finish. Just my experience though!


----------



## Graw

juliet827 said:


> I have bags in epsom, box, togo, and chèvre too and in my experience, swift really doesn't scratch easily at all! It's smooth with a nice thick finish. Just my experience though!



Thank you!  I will keep an open mind.


----------



## am2022

Thanks Marbella, rami and couture coco
Yup she is a big K all 40 cm of her that I love ...
Also
Hoping to get a 40 cm B someday ....


----------



## Gixxer

Love the pics ladies!

Just stumbled across this.
thesartorialist


----------



## dukesage

Y


----------



## nadineluv

Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412



Love this pic! It is perfectly casual, *nadineluv*.


----------



## nadineluv

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276




Gorgeous as always [emoji8] just love Ms Etain [emoji175]


----------



## nadineluv

amacasa said:


> Nice mod pics ...
> 
> This was when I wore my etain K40!
> 
> Keep the pics coming ladies




Lovely & chic [emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic! It is perfectly casual, *nadineluv*.




Thanks so much love [emoji8]


----------



## am2022

Thanks for posting .... Love love her


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!!! &#10084;&#65039;
Nice to see sneakers loving gals!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

amacasa said:


> Nice mod pics ...
> This was when I wore my etain K40!
> Keep the pics coming ladies



You look fantastic, amacasa! Representing for us K40 lovers out there.  Pure perfection. Love, love, love our Etain K40...proud to be your twin on this amazing bag.


----------



## Chanchan

This is my absolute favorite thread.  Thank you everyone for sharing!!!


----------



## am2022

Marvelgirl&#128515;.  It has been a long time ... I remember our thread on the Hermes and burberry ponchos ... Soooo good to hear from you dear .... Hope life is treating you well 
And please show us miss K40 &#128525;


MarvelGirl said:


> You look fantastic, amacasa! Representing for us K40 lovers out there.  Pure perfection. Love, love, love our Etain K40...proud to be your twin on this amazing bag.


----------



## Rami00

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412



You girls are killing me. Gorgeous pairing.


----------



## Couture Coco

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412



Love everything!


----------



## Hermeslovernow

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412




Gosh. Both the bag and shoes are gorgeous. LUB their colours!


----------



## Hermeslovernow

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244




Hi sweet. Absolutely adore your bag, outfit and your dog too! Is that a shiba Inu by the way? May I ask if your belt a 13 or 24mm? Sorry can't really see clearly. Cannot really focus on the size as your slim and slender waist is so distracting. Haha.


----------



## juliet827

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412



Love this look! So cool.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412


So cool!


----------



## Moirai

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> View attachment 3185276



Love this casual look. K looks great on you.


----------



## Moirai

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412



Beautiful Kelly and fun combo!


----------



## Moirai

amacasa said:


> Nice mod pics ...
> This was when I wore my etain K40!
> Keep the pics coming ladies



Chic look! Beautiful Kelly.


----------



## JE2824

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412



OH EM GEE!!!! Amazing, my beautiful friend! Love the gorgeous orange K with my current favorite gold GG! Excellent pairing and shot!!!


----------



## JE2824

marbella8 said:


> Always looking good! Love your casual shots



Thank you, marbella8! Truly appreciate the sweet compliment!!! 


Mininana said:


> I love this
> 
> would you mind posting  a side by side with your gold B? thanks!!!



Thank you, mininana!!! I will for sure post side ny side pics. Just give me a few days and I will post for you!! XXOO



catsinthebag said:


> JE2824, thanks for bumping my favorite thread! Love your look with the K35!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with this, Rami!



Aww, thank you, catsinthebag!!! You are too kind!!! This is my favorite thread as well. You and Rami are the best!!!! 



coolala said:


> OMG!! Love you bag and style!!



Aww, thank you, coolala!! Truly appreciate the sweet words! Made my day!! XX



nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous as always [emoji8] just love Ms Etain [emoji175]



Thank you, my sweet friend! I learn from the BEST!!! 



Moirai said:


> Love this casual look. K looks great on you.



Thank you so very much, Moirai!!! Appreciate the sweet compliment!!


----------



## JE2824

amacasa said:


> Nice mod pics ...
> This was when I wore my etain K40!
> Keep the pics coming ladies



Oh I love this K40!! I am such a big bag lover! You are rocking this beautiful Etain 40!! Truly an inspiration of my favorite look which is casual chic. Would love to see more!!



Gixxer said:


> Love the pics ladies!
> 
> Just stumbled across this.
> thesartorialist



Agree!! love love this photo!! Thank you for posting! So chic!


----------



## JE2824

Myrkur said:


> With Kelly 32 Bleu de Prusse and Etoupe belt
> 
> View attachment 3134244



Fabulous color! Love your outfit!!! Perfection!


bb10lue said:


> White cotton tee, long liner coat, ripped jeans and BBK32.
> View attachment 3134756



Fabulous as always, my dear!!! Nailed it!!! So in love!!



Harpertoo said:


> walking around London with my little girl.....



What a beautiful pic of you and your sweet girl!!! Love your K!


----------



## ladysarah

Ladies (&gents) you may also want to check this blog http://silkpathdiary.com for a comprehensive collection of vintage Kellys and photos of wearing them casually! The blogger is a member here, and I think she finally answered the "which colour" question for us all. One of each?


----------



## Chanchan

ladysarah said:


> Ladies (&gents) you may also want to check this blog http://silkpathdiary.com for a comprehensive collection of vintage Kellys and photos of wearing them casually! The blogger is a member here, and I think she finally answered the "which colour" question for us all. One of each?


Thank you so much for the link, ladysarah.  Just read through the vintage Kelly entries.  They are so informative!!  "One of each" color is definitely the right answer!!!!


----------



## am2022

thanks dear... still looking for a B40 .. maybe someday.. really want a basher birkin that i can take anywhere anytime and will age with me and reflect how i've lived life.....


JE2824 said:


> Oh I love this K40!! I am such a big bag lover! You are rocking this beautiful Etain 40!! Truly an inspiration of my favorite look which is casual chic. Would love to see more!!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!! love love this photo!! Thank you for posting! So chic!


----------



## bluenavy

nadineluv said:


> Keeping it casual with my Golden Goose sneakers [emoji92]
> Love Ms Mou Sellier [emoji521][emoji169][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187412


 
so cute


----------



## JT06

Hi. Can PM me the seller info? Thanks


----------



## Myrkur

Hermeslovernow said:


> Hi sweet. Absolutely adore your bag, outfit and your dog too! Is that a shiba Inu by the way? May I ask if your belt a 13 or 24mm? Sorry can't really see clearly. Cannot really focus on the size as your slim and slender waist is so distracting. Haha.



Thank you, what a lovely compliment!  The belt is a 24mm and yes that's a Shiba Inu (I have 3 to be exact  )


----------



## Myrkur

JE2824 said:


> Fabulous color! Love your outfit!!! Perfection!
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always, my dear!!! Nailed it!!! So in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful pic of you and your sweet girl!!! Love your K!



Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

Gixxer said:


> Love the pics ladies!
> 
> Just stumbled across this.
> thesartorialist



Perfect summer look!


----------



## Myrkur

JE2824 said:


> Here is my Etain Kelly 35 retourne In Togo leather. I'm 5'4" for reference. Love them big and chic  I love this thread so much, since I'm a casual girl!!  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3185276



Love this !


----------



## am2022

ETain k 40 again ... Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## Rami00

amacasa said:


> ETain k 40 again ... Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## MarvelGirl

amacasa said:


> Marvelgirl&#128515;.  It has been a long time ... I remember our thread on the Hermes and burberry ponchos ... Soooo good to hear from you dear .... Hope life is treating you well
> And please show us miss K40 &#128525;



Apologies for the delay in response, dear amacasa! It has been a long time. All is well, I really can't complain. Hope you have been well too! I have been here but very quiet. Trying to stay away from temptation while on ban island for a bit. Laying low and recovering from purchasing way too many CSGMs over the past few seasons (boy are those things addicting! I'm up to 17 now!) as well as our gorgeous Kelly 40! 



amacasa said:


> ETain k 40 again ... Thanks for letting me share !



There you go again, amacasa! Simply gorgeous - both you and our bag! Wowza! You look soooo good modeling our big girl that I'm just gonna let you keep doing your thing. :worthy: Fabulous!


----------



## nadineluv

amacasa said:


> ETain k 40 again ... Thanks for letting me share !




Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## nadineluv

bluenavy said:


> so cute




Thanks bluenavy [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

JE2824 said:


> OH EM GEE!!!! Amazing, my beautiful friend! Love the gorgeous orange K with my current favorite gold GG! Excellent pairing and shot!!!




Thanks JE!!!!! Isn't gold w gold hardware just lovely!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## bbbarbbb

amacasa said:


> ETain k 40 again ... Thanks for letting me share !


Lovely! Looks wonderful on you


----------



## am2022

lovely ladies for the sweet words... 




Rami00 said:


>





MarvelGirl said:


> Apologies for the delay in response, dear amacasa! It has been a long time. All is well, I really can't complain. Hope you have been well too! I have been here but very quiet. Trying to stay away from temptation while on ban island for a bit. Laying low and recovering from purchasing way too many CSGMs over the past few seasons (boy are those things addicting! I'm up to 17 now!) as well as our gorgeous Kelly 40!
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, amacasa! Simply gorgeous - both you and our bag! Wowza! You look soooo good modeling our big girl that I'm just gonna let you keep doing your thing. :worthy: Fabulous!





nadineluv said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!





bbbarbbb said:


> Lovely! Looks wonderful on you


----------



## heifer

amacasa said:


> ETain k 40 again ... Thanks for letting me share !



  you wear it so beautifully!!! And the touch of colour of the Twilly is the highlight!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

amacasa said:


> ETain k 40 again ... Thanks for letting me share !


You look amazing


----------



## Love_Couture

Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037




Thanks for sharing!
[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chanchan

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037


Wow!!!  Love this!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037



Love the whole look! Did you buy anything at Chanel???


----------



## bbbarbbb

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037


Gorgeous!


----------



## cavluv

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037


Always love a sellier...gorgeous!! You wear it beautifully!!


----------



## dhfwu

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037


You look great - thanks for sharing! Sharp lines on a sellier K always make my heart skip a beat, and IMHO, they make any casual outfit mean business.


----------



## HGT

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037




Oh wow!! Thanks for sharing!! A Rouge H Sellier K25 is my HG!!! Enjoy her! Is it vintage?


----------



## nana9026

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037




Your K looks gorgeous! It makes me fall for a Sellier! What kind of leather is it? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Keren16 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Chanchan said:


> Wow!!!  Love this!!!





bbbarbbb said:


> Gorgeous!





cavluv said:


> Always love a sellier...gorgeous!! You wear it beautifully!!



Thank you all for your kindest words.  I love this bag so much.  Rouge H is such a classic.  Happy Friday to all.


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Love the whole look! Did you buy anything at Chanel???



Thank you periogirl.  No, I did not get anything from Chanel... Was looking for some cosmetic product at Neiman.


----------



## Love_Couture

nana9026 said:


> Your K looks gorgeous! It makes me fall for a Sellier! What kind of leather is it? [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you nana.  The leather is Sobrero.  It is smooth and matt finish.


----------



## Love_Couture

dhfwu said:


> You look great - thanks for sharing! Sharp lines on a sellier K always make my heart skip a beat, and IMHO, they make any casual outfit mean business.





HGT said:


> Oh wow!! Thanks for sharing!! A Rouge H Sellier K25 is my HG!!! Enjoy her! Is it vintage?



Thank you very much for your kindest words.  No, it is not a vintage.  I was so lucky and got it in September.  It is Rouge H Sellier K28 in Sobrero leather.  I am still in the cloud.


----------



## am2022

Adorable!! Congrats on this new leather ... Is it resilient to water and rain ?



Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037


----------



## HGT

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you very much for your kindest words.  No, it is not a vintage.  I was so lucky and got it in September.  It is Rouge H Sellier K28 in Sobrero leather.  I am still in the cloud.




OMG!!! It's an awesome news to know Rouge H is available!!! Major congrats!!! That's one HG Kelly!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

HGT said:


> OMG!!! It's an awesome news to know Rouge H is available!!! Major congrats!!! That's one HG Kelly!!!





amacasa said:


> Adorable!! Congrats on this new leather ... Is it resilient to water and rain ?



Thank you very much.  Yes, Rouge H is available for this season.  Sombrero leather is new so I am not sure it is water resistant.  But it is quite scratch resistant.  If my nail accidentally scratch my bag, I can rub it with my finger and the mark get lightened...


----------



## carlinha

Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW


----------



## Kat.Lee

carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW




That's a gorgeous K32 and you look fabulous. Beautiful scenery and what a cool pup.


----------



## carlinha

Kat.Lee said:


> That's a gorgeous K32 and you look fabulous. Beautiful scenery and what a cool pup.




Thank you so much Kat! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## am2022

Just came pack from the dog park as well ...
Lovely Carlinha ... You can still be in summer dresses
... 


carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW


----------



## am2022

No work and super laid back with miss goldie


----------



## marbella8

This is my favorite thread (and the vintage bags), everyone's photos are great!


----------



## Chanchan

Your pup is so sweet looking!!!  Your Kelly is lovely too.  Thanx for sharing!!


carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW


----------



## Chanchan

amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie




Love your whole look, amacasa!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie


So cool!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW



Love your Kelly but that foster dog is the star of the show! (and kudos to you for fostering!)



amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie



Love this look!


----------



## klynneann

carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW



You look lovely, carlinha and what a sweet pup - great pic!


----------



## cavluv

carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW



Your craie is GORGEOUS!! It still looks brand new!!



amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie



Loving this look amacasa...gold is a classic I can never see too much of!! Love this thread!


----------



## thyme

amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie



great casual look..



carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW



awww...adorable pic! dare i say your K and your pup matches


----------



## nana9026

chincac said:


> great casual look..
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...adorable pic! Dare i say your k and your pup matches



+1


----------



## Blairbass

carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW



YAY! The perfect combination- animal rescue and Hermes!


----------



## kellyh

amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie


perfect


----------



## Ccc1

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037




You look amazing. Love your outfit & your Ms Rouge H


----------



## Pourquoipas2

He looks like he will protect your Kelly anyway[emoji123]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037


Love Rouge H in Sombrero! It's such a nice matte leather for this color. I have the same bag in box - Rouge H sellier is a forever classic!


----------



## Keren16

carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW




Great pic for a great cause!  Your foster looks super happy!  Thanks for sharing!  You did a wonderful thing & it shows [emoji175]


----------



## nadineluv

amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie




Oh love miss Goldie!!! love your casual look as well!! Share a close up of Goldie please! Love the palladium hardware!


----------



## nadineluv

Love_Couture said:


> Went shopping for a bid with Ms Rouge H in dark denim. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3193037




Love love love your rouge h Kelly!!!


----------



## am2022

thanks for all the sweet and kind words ladies...
Happy monday everyone!!! 
Nadineluv.. i will try and take photos of miss goldie just as soon as i can... 



catsinthebag said:


> Love your Kelly but that foster dog is the star of the show! (and kudos to you for fostering!)
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look!





cavluv said:


> Your craie is GORGEOUS!! It still looks brand new!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this look amacasa...gold is a classic I can never see too much of!! Love this thread!





chincac said:


> great casual look..
> 
> 
> 
> awww...adorable pic! dare i say your K and your pup matches





nana9026 said:


> +1





kellyh said:


> perfect





nadineluv said:


> Oh love miss Goldie!!! love your casual look as well!! Share a close up of Goldie please! Love the palladium hardware!


----------



## am2022

thanks chanchan and loukpeach for the sweet words... 


Chanchan said:


> Love your whole look, amacasa!





LOUKPEACH said:


> So cool!!!


----------



## Rami00

amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie



LOVEEEEEE this look.


----------



## Love_Couture

Ccc1 said:


> You look amazing. Love your outfit & your Ms Rouge H





QuelleFromage said:


> Love Rouge H in Sombrero! It's such a nice matte leather for this color. I have the same bag in box - Rouge H sellier is a forever classic!





nadineluv said:


> Love love love your rouge h Kelly!!!



Thank you all very much for your kindest words.  Have a great week!


----------



## temps

Kelly at Machu Picchu


----------



## bbbarbbb

temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619


Such exotic passports some of these lovely Kellys must have!

Beautiful bag looking so bright in a gorgeous background!!


----------



## buffalogal

temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619


So pretty!


----------



## Kelly_76

temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619




Great pic, thank you for posting!


----------



## carlinha

amacasa said:


> Just came pack from the dog park as well ...
> Lovely Carlinha ... You can still be in summer dresses
> ...



thank you *amacasa*, yes it is definitely nice to have warm weather as i hate the snow and cold!  hug to your pup!!



amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie



love the casual look, goldie is classic!



Chanchan said:


> Your pup is so sweet looking!!!  Your Kelly is lovely too.  Thanx for sharing!!



thank you so much *chanchan*!  my foster boy is totally adorable, i have fallen for him 



catsinthebag said:


> Love your Kelly but that foster dog is the star of the show! (and kudos to you for fostering!)
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look!



thank you *catsinthebag*, yes he is indeed the star of the show 



klynneann said:


> You look lovely, carlinha and what a sweet pup - great pic!



thank you so much *klynneann*!



cavluv said:


> Your craie is GORGEOUS!! It still looks brand new!!
> 
> Loving this look amacasa...gold is a classic I can never see too much of!! Love this thread!


 
thank you *cavluv*!  yes my craie looks as the day i got it from the store!  i take good care of it, but don't baby it, and i do use it A LOT!  it has even travelled with me.  still good


----------



## carlinha

chincac said:


> great casual look..
> 
> 
> 
> awww...adorable pic! dare i say your K and your pup matches



thanks so much *chincac*.... i have to say i DID think about that fact when i purchased my bag  (not with this foster pup, but my heart dog Kaya in my avatar ~ lots of white english bull terriers!  and i will always have at least one!)



Blairbass said:


> YAY! The perfect combination- animal rescue and Hermes!



thank you *blairbass*... these dogs give me a lot of joy 



Gellingh said:


> He looks like he will protect your Kelly anyway[emoji123]



 i assume you mean my pup *gellingh*, yes he will!  



Keren16 said:


> Great pic for a great cause!  Your foster looks super happy!  Thanks for sharing!  You did a wonderful thing & it shows [emoji175]



thank you *keren16*, it has been a pleasure watching him grow and become the great pup he is now.  it is so worth it!



temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619



AMAZING pic *temps*!!!!   machu picchu is breathtaking as it is, even more so with your bag!!


----------



## marbella8

temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619



Now that is a casual place to carry a Kelly.


----------



## Chanchan

temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619


Wow!!  One of my dream destinations!!  One day.....

Love your Kelly, may I ask which size it is?


----------



## temps

Chanchan said:


> Wow!!  One of my dream destinations!!  One day.....
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Kelly, may I ask which size it is?




Thank you Chanchan! It's 32 and RG clemence.


----------



## peggioka

I love your craie K!!!  it matches the color of your dog 



carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW


----------



## carlinha

peggioka said:


> I love your craie K!!!  it matches the color of your dog



thank you so much, the thought crossed my mind too!


----------



## am2022

Love to go there someday !!! Did you do some serious cardio /. Hiking ?
Those magnificent highways created by the incas - such hard work !!!
Oh you and your kelly just fit right in !!!


temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619


----------



## JE2824

temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619



Love!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## JE2824

amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie



I love GOLDIE!!! Love your outfit!! Fabulous look!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619



Wowwwww! I'm heading to MP and Sth America in a few months but definitely won't be taking any of my H goodies with me. I'm not brave enough lol. Good on you though, your K looks beautiful in such an amazing location


----------



## hermesBB

carlinha said:


> Casual day out with my foster pup and Kelly 32 Retourne in Craie Togo GHW




Love your pup and K!!!




amacasa said:


> No work and super laid back with miss goldie




Totally my cup of tea


----------



## carlinha

hermesBB said:


> Love your pup and K!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally my cup of tea




Thank you hermesBB! [emoji8]


----------



## hermesBB

carlinha said:


> Thank you hermesBB! [emoji8]




DO Post more!  Another proud doggie owner here !!!


----------



## thyme

windy day with rouge vif k28


----------



## CathayC

chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> View attachment 3200877


 


temps said:


> Kelly at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 3196619


 
Oh lovely red kellys


----------



## ShyShy

chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> View attachment 3200877



&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mall and movies with my son... Yup.. Sellier kelly and Airmax &#128129;&#127997;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

...


----------



## nadineluv

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...




Fabulous, just fabulous! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## nadineluv

chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200877




Beautiful k [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Israeli_Flava said:


> Mall and movies with my son... Yup.. Sellier kelly and Airmax &#128129;&#127997;





Israeli_Flava said:


> ...



Doesn't get better than this. Gorg.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...


looks lovely


----------



## Graw

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...


----------



## JE2824

Israeli_Flava said:


> Mall and movies with my son... Yup.. Sellier kelly and Airmax &#128129;&#127997;



My fav!!! Perfection, my dear!!


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Mall and movies with my son... Yup.. Sellier kelly and Airmax &#55357;&#56449;&#55356;&#57341;



looking good with the airmax and K!



nadineluv said:


> Beautiful k [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you *nadineluv* 



ShyShy said:


> &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;



*ShyShy*  thank you!



CathayC said:


> Oh lovely red kellys



thank you *CathayC*


----------



## Ccc1

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...


You look great. You always have the perfect color coordination.


----------



## spylove22

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...



 Perfect!!! as always...


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...




You have a way of making casual look special!
Terrific ... as always [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rami00 said:


> Doesn't get better than this. Gorg.





Hanna Flaneur said:


> looks lovely





Graw said:


>





JE2824 said:


> My fav!!! Perfection, my dear!!





Ccc1 said:


> You look great. You always have the perfect color coordination.





spylove22 said:


> Perfect!!! as always...



 You ladies make me blush!!! So sweet!


----------



## crazyforbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...




may I ask the name of your Twilly? I am looking for a pair to match with Blue atoll lindy = )


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crazyforbag said:


> may I ask the name of your Twilly? I am looking for a pair to match with Blue atoll lindy = )



Belles du mexique from 2008 (I believe)... Veryyyy htf Cw &#128543; Searching for another one myself...


----------



## am2022

Chinchac you look adorable!
I'm a sucker for boots both knee high and OTK as I have pretty bad raynauds... Which ones are these ?
QUOTE=chincac;29505032]windy day with rouge vif k28 

View attachment 3200877

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

IF looking so cute ... Hope you enjoyed your lovely time with your son !!


Israeli_Flava said:


> ...


----------



## marbella8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Mall and movies with my son... Yup.. Sellier kelly and Airmax &#128129;&#127997;



Love it!


----------



## thyme

amacasa said:


> Chinchac you look adorable!
> I'm a sucker for boots both knee high and OTK as I have pretty bad raynauds... Which ones are these ?
> QUOTE=chincac;29505032]windy day with rouge vif k28


 
hello there just saw your post...thank you! the boots are stuart weitzman 5050....i love knee high and OTK boots too...


----------



## am2022

I was thinking that but thought yours didn't reach above the knees
I live in my 5050 in black Napa since 2010... 
We are 5050 sisters then 


chincac said:


> hello there just saw your post...thank you! the boots are stuart weitzman 5050....i love knee high and OTK boots too...


----------



## thyme

amacasa said:


> I was thinking that but thought yours didn't reach above the knees
> I live in my 5050 in black Napa since 2010...
> We are 5050 sisters then


 
my 5050 reaches just at the knees which is my preference. we are black Napa 5050 twins ...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amacasa said:


> IF looking so cute ... Hope you enjoyed your lovely time with your son !!





marbella8 said:


> Love it!



Awww thank you darlings!!!


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200877




Lovely pic chincac. Rouge vif brightens the day[emoji1] Love your SW boots[emoji7]


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic chincac. Rouge vif brightens the day[emoji1] Love your SW boots[emoji7]



thank you *Serva1*..  how are you? have you been using baby barenia and big bro Gris T lately?


----------



## am2022

okay .. its above the knee for me probably bec of my height then.. lol


chincac said:


> my 5050 reaches just at the knees which is my preference. we are black Napa 5050 twins ...


----------



## loves

Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers

editing : oops sorry! didn't realise my pic is so huge, will upload it resized smaller.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200877




Love this look chincac.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203730




What a perfect casual look. Love your cute sellier 25!


----------



## bbbarbbb

loves said:


> Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203730


This is so cool! Gives me a new perspective on the Sellier!


----------



## tannfran

chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200877




You look adorable &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## loves

bbbarbbb said:


> This is so cool! Gives me a new perspective on the Sellier!





Kat.Lee said:


> What a perfect casual look. Love your cute sellier 25!



bbbarbbb and kat.lee, thank you!



Israeli_Flava said:


> ...



looking great as always IF



chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> View attachment 3200877



love your gorgeous red k, and hi


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> love your gorgeous red k, and hi


 
 thank you dear! 



loves said:


> Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers
> 
> editing : oops sorry! didn't realise my pic is so huge, will upload it resized smaller.


 
k25 is too cute on you!



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look chincac.


 
thank you Kat! 



tannfran said:


> You look adorable &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


 
hi there...good to see you here! and thank you


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers
> 
> editing : oops sorry! didn't realise my pic is so huge, will upload it resized smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3203859



Sellier25 in black! So cute!


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> thank you *Serva1*..  how are you? have you been using baby barenia and big bro Gris T lately?




Thank you dear chincac, I'm fine but this year has been extremely busy with work. GT is waiting for spring/summer and etoupe is in action but my little barenia princess has been very busy too and I'm taking her to Paris next week to have some fun. She gives me so much pleasure and barenia is divine.[emoji173]&#65039; my favourite leather. Hope to add a new piece, my first Kelly ( love the sellier) to my collection. A reward for myself for working so hard this year. Hope you are fine too and I always enjoy your scarf and action pics [emoji1]It's so relaxing to look at beautiful things when I have a break. Hope you have had amazing trips this year with your beautiful H bags [emoji7]


----------



## am2022

Love love this loves ...
I am a sneaker loving gal as well ... But since I work in a conservative environment I only get to use them when I can be incognito...
Please post More pics 


loves said:


> Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers
> 
> editing : oops sorry! didn't realise my pic is so huge, will upload it resized smaller
> View attachment 3203859


----------



## lovefordiamonds

israeli_flava said:


> ...




love this! you look amazing!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

chincac said:


> windy day with rouge vif k28
> 
> View attachment 3200877




Seriously love your style! You were my inspiration for getting a Kelly 25!


----------



## thyme

lovefordiamonds said:


> Seriously love your style! You were my inspiration for getting a Kelly 25!


 
awww thank you. you are too sweet. any chance of a pic of your k25?? or specs? 



Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear chincac, I'm fine but this year has been extremely busy with work. GT is waiting for spring/summer and etoupe is in action but my little barenia princess has been very busy too and I'm taking her to Paris next week to have some fun. She gives me so much pleasure and barenia is divine.[emoji173]&#65039; my favourite leather. Hope to add a new piece, my first Kelly ( love the sellier) to my collection. A reward for myself for working so hard this year. Hope you are fine too and I always enjoy your scarf and action pics [emoji1]It's so relaxing to look at beautiful things when I have a break. Hope you have had amazing trips this year with your beautiful H bags [emoji7]


 
good luck in Paris.  hope you find your sellier...


----------



## lovefordiamonds

chincac said:


> awww thank you. you are too sweet. any chance of a pic of your k25?? or specs?
> 
> 
> 
> good luck in Paris.  hope you find your sellier...




Hi Chincac. Posted here! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-to-me-reveal-910425.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

loves said:


> Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers
> 
> editing : oops sorry! didn't realise my pic is so huge, will upload it resized smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3203859



Sneakers are so on-trend, *loves*! Great pic and fun outfit. Love it!


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> good luck in Paris.  hope you find your sellier...




Thank you Chincac [emoji1]


----------



## jalapeno

loves said:


> Sellier25 with my tee shirt dress and sneakers
> 
> editing : oops sorry! didn't realise my pic is so huge, will upload it resized smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3203859




Gosh! Your K is beautiful!!


----------



## miriel

My etoupe Kelly sellier with coated jeans and booties.


----------



## thyme

miriel said:


> My etoupe Kelly sellier with coated jeans and booties.



gorgeous K!


----------



## Momo0

miriel said:


> My etoupe Kelly sellier with coated jeans and booties.




Love your Kelly and the whole look!


----------



## miriel

My kelly retourne in Cappucine.


----------



## thyme

miriel said:


> My kelly retourne in Cappucine.



great pop of colour on the K..


----------



## Pursebop

*Adding a fun bag charm definately dresses it down...*


----------



## hedgwin99

******** said:


> *Adding a fun bag charm definately dresses it down...*




Cute n adorable [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## temps

******** said:


> *Adding a fun bag charm definately dresses it down...*




Love your K! Such a gorgeous color and the GHW!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *Adding a fun bag charm definately dresses it down...*


Whoopee I'm in love


----------



## Young1987

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...



Gorgeous! Can you tell me what leather this is? I have a preowned Kelly in the same (I think) leather and have been wondering what it is... It's beautiful!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Gixxer said:


> Love the pics ladies!
> 
> Just stumbled across this.
> thesartorialist



 this!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Young1987 said:


> Gorgeous! Can you tell me what leather this is? I have a preowned Kelly in the same (I think) leather and have been wondering what it is... It's beautiful!


Thank you it is Ardennes....


----------



## miriel

chincac said:


> gorgeous K!



Thank you!




Momo0 said:


> Love your Kelly and the whole look!



Thanks!




chincac said:


> great pop of colour on the K..



Thanks!  I seldom wear bags with color so this was out of my comfort zone.


----------



## thyme

miriel said:


> Thanks!  I seldom wear bags with color so this was out of my comfort zone.



looks great on you...you should wear it more often


----------



## juliet827

miriel said:


> My kelly retourne in Cappucine.



Amazing picture. So lovely.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miriel said:


> My kelly retourne in Cappucine.



Love this artistic pic, *miriel* ~ styled beautifully. Keep them coming!


----------



## Pursebop

hedgwin99 said:


> Cute n adorable [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;





temps said:


> Love your K! Such a gorgeous color and the GHW!! [emoji173]&#65039;





LOUKPEACH said:


> Whoopee I'm in love



*Thank you dear friends, I am addicted to dressing my H bags with charms, and I am the one that thought I never ever would  I still have not graduated to twill's though 
*


----------



## ladysarah

miriel said:


> My kelly retourne in Cappucine.


Amazing photo! More please...


----------



## Pias

One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]


----------



## thyme

Pias said:


> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]



gorgeous K!


----------



## Havanese 28

Your Kelly is just gorgeous, and what a beautiful, sentimental gift!  I think you could wear this bag with jeans, dressed up or down.  The color and hardware are just so perfect.  Congrats!


----------



## Pias

chincac said:


> gorgeous K!



Thank you, Chincac!  This Vache Liegee is so casual and easy to use.  No need to baby her at all.


----------



## Luvquality

Wow!! Just stunning!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Pias said:


> View attachment 3209062
> View attachment 3209063
> 
> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]


Beautiful Kelly, and I'm so envious of your weather!


----------



## Love_Couture

Pias said:


> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]



Gorgeous! Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## juliet827

Pias said:


> View attachment 3209062
> View attachment 3209063
> 
> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]



Oh, how beautiful! So soft and pretty.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pias said:


> View attachment 3209062
> View attachment 3209063
> 
> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]


Classy classic


----------



## Luvquality

Perfectly stunning!!


----------



## nadineluv

Sharing a pic of my lovely mou sellier Kelly. 
I dress casual 95% of the time, so this thread is absolutely my favorite. Love seeing everyone's pics & style.


----------



## bbbarbbb

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3210938
> View attachment 3210940
> 
> Sharing a pic of my lovely mou sellier Kelly.
> I dress casual 95% of the time, so this thread is absolutely my favorite. Love seeing everyone's pics & style.


Well that Kelly sure works on you...my goodness it looks stunning!


----------



## cavluv

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3210938
> View attachment 3210940
> 
> Sharing a pic of my lovely mou sellier Kelly.
> I dress casual 95% of the time, so this thread is absolutely my favorite. Love seeing everyone's pics & style.




Love love love!!!! Keep sharing pics of this beauty!


----------



## cherry_pop

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...




Love your twilly!!!!! Do you know the name of it or style code?


----------



## Pias

Luvquality said:


> Wow!! Just stunning!


Thank you, Luvquality 


bbbarbbb said:


> Beautiful Kelly, and I'm so envious of your weather!


I love the weather here too!  Except we have so little rain...



Love_Couture said:


> Gorgeous! Thank you very much for sharing.


No, thank you for letting me share..



juliet827 said:


> Oh, how beautiful! So soft and pretty.


I have never seen Vache Liegee irl before buying this one either.  Use it once and love it..



LOUKPEACH said:


> Classy classic


Merci boucoup!



Luvquality said:


> Perfectly stunning!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Pias

One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..


----------



## nadineluv

bbbarbbb said:


> Well that Kelly sure works on you...my goodness it looks stunning!




Thank you bbbarbbb!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Pias said:


> View attachment 3211083
> View attachment 3211084
> 
> One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..




Beautiful chevre!!


----------



## nadineluv

cavluv said:


> Love love love!!!! Keep sharing pics of this beauty!




Thank you cavluv!!! [emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pias said:


> View attachment 3211083
> View attachment 3211084
> 
> One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..


Wow, is that gold chèvre?! It's soooo pretty!!!


----------



## temps

Pias said:


> View attachment 3211083
> View attachment 3211084
> 
> One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..




Awwwww Chèvre Kelly!!!  I'm in love...!!


----------



## Luvquality

Oh Pias, Your Kelly is stunning!!


----------



## weibandy

Pias said:


> View attachment 3211083
> View attachment 3211084
> 
> One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..



Love the warm, luscious color.  Beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3210938
> View attachment 3210940
> 
> Sharing a pic of my lovely mou sellier Kelly.
> I dress casual 95% of the time, so this thread is absolutely my favorite. Love seeing everyone's pics & style.



Beautiful, my friend! Love how the orange pops your outfit!! You look beautiful!! This is my favorite thread as well..


----------



## JE2824

Pias said:


> View attachment 3211083
> View attachment 3211084
> 
> One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..



TDF, Pias!!! The leather, the color!! Beautiful!!


----------



## JE2824

Pias said:


> View attachment 3209062
> View attachment 3209063
> 
> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]



Wow, Pias!! Loving your Kelly pics!! Looks fab on you!!


----------



## JE2824

miriel said:


> My kelly retourne in Cappucine.



This pic and color is everything! Spot on!! In love!!


----------



## JE2824

miriel said:


> My etoupe Kelly sellier with coated jeans and booties.



Beautiful, miriel! Just love love Etoupe!! Cute outfit!!


----------



## miriel

Thank you!  It's my favorite bag at the moment 



juliet827 said:


> Amazing picture. So lovely.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this artistic pic, *miriel* ~ styled beautifully. Keep them coming!





ladysarah said:


> Amazing photo! More please...





JE2824 said:


> This pic and color is everything! Spot on!! In love!!


----------



## Pias

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow, is that gold chèvre?! It's soooo pretty!!!



Thank you, QuelleFromage.  It is cognac or noisette, I believe.  She is not young but elegant and refined lady!


temps said:


> Awwwww Chèvre Kelly!!!  I'm in love...!!


Me too!  Thanks!


Luvquality said:


> Oh Pias, Your Kelly is stunning!!


Thank you, Luvquality!  She is light as well.


weibandy said:


> Love the warm, luscious color.  Beautiful!





JE2824 said:


> TDF, Pias!!! The leather, the color!! Beautiful!!


Thank you so much, JE!  


JE2824 said:


> Wow, Pias!! Loving your Kelly pics!! Looks fab on you!!


I think my Kelly make me stand taller when walking as well  Thank you!!


----------



## maxxout

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit



My first thought, "omg look at those arms".  Love your outfit and of course that Kelly, but, I want arms like that!


----------



## Moirai

Pias said:


> View attachment 3211083
> View attachment 3211084
> 
> One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..





Pias said:


> View attachment 3209062
> View attachment 3209063
> 
> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]



Your Kellys are so lovely. Great size on you.


----------



## Moirai

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3210938
> View attachment 3210940
> 
> Sharing a pic of my lovely mou sellier Kelly.
> I dress casual 95% of the time, so this thread is absolutely my favorite. Love seeing everyone's pics & style.



Beautiful happy color! Love it!


----------



## Moirai

QuelleFromage said:


> From my reveal thread...you can't get much more casual than this, holey jeans and all. FWIW, I would carry my Rouge H box sellier with this outfit as well. Forgive all the orange boxes in the background - I'm doing a scarf edit





maxxout said:


> My first thought, "omg look at those arms".  Love your outfit and of course that Kelly, but, I want arms like that!



Agree with you, maxxout. That's a great mod pic of QuelleFromage.

QF, would love to see more mod pics of your fabulous Kellys!


----------



## Pias

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3210938
> View attachment 3210940
> 
> Sharing a pic of my lovely mou sellier Kelly.
> I dress casual 95% of the time, so this thread is absolutely my favorite. Love seeing everyone's pics & style.



Love how the Kelly on you!  Looking for a sellier myself!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pias said:


> View attachment 3211083
> View attachment 3211084
> 
> One fine day with my Kelly 32 Chèvre in my car and sipping Flappucino at Starbucks in South Coast Plaza after shopping..



That's the most stunning chvre kelly i've ever seen! WOWZA..... stop traffic!


----------



## QuelleFromage

maxxout said:


> My first thought, "omg look at those arms".  Love your outfit and of course that Kelly, but, I want arms like that!





Moirai said:


> Agree with you, maxxout. That's a great mod pic of QuelleFromage.
> 
> QF, would love to see more mod pics of your fabulous Kellys!



Oh, you guys, you made my day!  So sweet, thank you. I am shy about mod pics but I will try to take some more!


----------



## Fleur1

OH this thread is so fantastic! You all look so fabulous  But now I know that I NEED a kelly


----------



## Moirai

QuelleFromage said:


> Oh, you guys, you made my day!  So sweet, thank you. I am shy about mod pics but I will try to take some more!



Thank you, QF. Looking forward to your mod pics.


----------



## nadineluv

Casual outfit w my etoupe 28cm Kelly [emoji158][emoji148][emoji162][emoji170]


----------



## Abroadoutlook

Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)


----------



## rainneday

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit w my etoupe 28cm Kelly [emoji158][emoji148][emoji162][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223189





Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)



Love both of these, casual chic!


----------



## Abroadoutlook

Thank you so very much!  DH and I just moved and have been without belongings for the past couple of weeks, but I should get my closet back next week. 

Also, side note, I love seeing the different types of women who wear Kelly bags. So much variety for a bag that remains largely unchanged. Icons are icons for a reason!


----------



## marbella8

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit w my etoupe 28cm Kelly [emoji158][emoji148][emoji162][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223189





Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)



You both look amazing with your Kellys


----------



## thyme

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit w my etoupe 28cm Kelly



looking good! 



Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)



lovely kelly..


----------



## ladysarah

Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)


You look great! The Kelly is a beauty looking forward to more modelling pics. X


----------



## Moirai

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit w my etoupe 28cm Kelly [emoji158][emoji148][emoji162][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223189





Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)



Both of you look fabulous with your Ks. Love both colors.


----------



## Luvquality

Abroadoutlook, you and your new Kelly look fabulous!!


----------



## Dipmai

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit w my etoupe 28cm Kelly [emoji158][emoji148][emoji162][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223189



Love etoupe and size 28. 



Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)



Congrats on the Kelly! It's the perfect size for you. You look great!


----------



## Dipmai

This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## Ethengdurst

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232708



You look awesome!


----------



## Dipmai

Thank you Ethengdurst [emoji4]


----------



## Ethengdurst

Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)



You look great, love your K!



nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit w my etoupe 28cm Kelly [emoji158][emoji148][emoji162][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223189



Simple yet elegant


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232719


Beautiful look. We are bag twins...love how you make this work with black!!


----------



## rainneday

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232719



So good! Gosh, I love the 28! You look great


----------



## thyme

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out!



Looking great


----------



## purplepoodles

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232719




Perfect bag. You can wear this anywhere! You look great!


----------



## temps

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232719




Love your K. Gold 28 is my favorite color/size combo for K.  It can be elegant, casual or chic depending on how you wear.  I already have gold B... But I'm contemplating on getting gold K..  Can't stop looking at your K. [emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)



The 32 looks so cute on you lol. I'm 5'5 so the 32 looks comparably big on me.


----------



## Myrkur

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3210938
> View attachment 3210940
> 
> Sharing a pic of my lovely mou sellier Kelly.
> I dress casual 95% of the time, so this thread is absolutely my favorite. Love seeing everyone's pics & style.



This color looks so good on you!


----------



## Myrkur

Pias said:


> View attachment 3209062
> View attachment 3209063
> 
> One afternoon at Panera Bread sipping hot tea with butter croissant in OC [emoji4] with my Kelly32 Vache Liegee in pale Gold.[emoji4]



This is one beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Dipmai

QuelleFromage said:


> Beautiful look. We are bag twins...love how you make this work with black!!



Thank you. Come to think of it...I don't think I've ever worn all black, especially not black leather moto pants with my gold K. But once I wore my new CL sneakers (bought on sale yay!) it seemed to work! 



rainneday said:


> So good! Gosh, I love the 28! You look great



28 is my favorite size too but wouldn't mind a 25 too! 



chincac said:


> Looking great







purplepoodles said:


> Perfect bag. You can wear this anywhere! You look great!







temps said:


> Love your K. Gold 28 is my favorite color/size combo for K.  It can be elegant, casual or chic depending on how you wear.  I already have gold B... But I'm contemplating on getting gold K..  Can't stop looking at your K. [emoji7]




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## umlm

don't know if we can call this outfit is casual, but I think it is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, sorry for my messy closet


----------



## Abroadoutlook

ladysarah said:


> You look great! The Kelly is a beauty looking forward to more modelling pics. X






			
				Dipmai said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Kelly! It's the perfect size for you. You look great!






			
				Ethengdurst said:
			
		

> You look great, love your K!






			
				marbella8 said:
			
		

> You both look amazing with your Kellys






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> lovely kelly..



Thank you all for your kind words!  I appreciate it very much. 




			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> The 32 looks so cute on you lol. I'm 5'5 so the 32 looks comparably big on me.



This is the first time I've managed to make something look cute then! Haha. Thank you!


----------



## marbella8

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232719



Love this look. What are the sneakers, so cute as well!


----------



## Tinagirl11

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232719




I love this, casual yet effortless and chic.  The Kelly is definitely growing on me!


----------



## Dipmai

marbella8 said:


> Love this look. What are the sneakers, so cute as well!



Thank you. They are Christian Louboutin. 



Tinagirl11 said:


> I love this, casual yet effortless and chic.  The Kelly is definitely growing on me!



Oh I'm glad it's growing on you! I just find it more practical for me Bc of the strap.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Dipmai said:


> This is one of my favorite threads since I actually prefer wearing my Kelly's over my birkins. My casual outfit today with my gold K28. Please excuse DH messy closet! I tried blurring it out! [emoji16][emoji23]
> View attachment 3232719




You look lovely-one of my all time favorite looks! Casual , fun and youthful!


----------



## LVbemerry

Hi Ladies :waves:

K28 Anemone aka Miss Barney and I taking a pix before heading out to dinner. I'm 5'4" for reference  

After seeing all the pix here, I am falling for the selliers! :thumbup:*gasp* Being a H-newbie, I never knew kelly came in retourne n sellier *hides*


----------



## Dipmai

So cute! Loving Miss Barney! [emoji7]


----------



## nadineluv

Here is Miss Rouge H with a Valentino strap. Love this look! I think it makes they Kelly look a bit more casual. [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3244249
> 
> Here is Miss Rouge H with a Valentino strap. Love this look! I think it makes they Kelly look a bit more casual. [emoji4][emoji6]




It also makes it unique!
Love[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

Keren16 said:


> It also makes it unique!
> Love[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks Keren!!! [emoji8]


----------



## ladysarah

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3244249
> 
> Here is Miss Rouge H with a Valentino strap. Love this look! I think it makes they Kelly look a bit more casual. [emoji4][emoji6]


Fun look! Please post modelling shots.


----------



## SmokieJade

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3244249
> 
> Here is Miss Rouge H with a Valentino strap. Love this look! I think it makes they Kelly look a bit more casual. [emoji4][emoji6]



I like it!  Might get one for my kelly too. 
Can you wear it crossbody as well?


----------



## Love_Couture

Using my indigo Toolbox strap for my bleu nuit Kelly.  Love it so far.  What do you think?  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170] Happy Friday. [emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Using my indigo Toolbox strap for my bleu nuit Kelly.  Love it so far.  What do you think?  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170] Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3249149



It's a very good idea to mix and match H bags and straps. &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Kelly_76

Love_Couture said:


> Using my indigo Toolbox strap for my bleu nuit Kelly.  Love it so far.  What do you think?  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170] Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3249149




Looks absolutely fine together.
Love the whole look of your Kelly!


----------



## purplepoodles

Love_Couture said:


> Using my indigo Toolbox strap for my bleu nuit Kelly.  Love it so far.  What do you think?  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170] Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3249149




Love it! Very cool look and great colours together.


----------



## Ms Bunny

Love_Couture said:


> Using my indigo Toolbox strap for my bleu nuit Kelly.  Love it so far.  What do you think?  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170] Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3249149




Ooooh I love this


----------



## Myrkur

Is this casual enough? Haha


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Is this casual enough? Haha
> 
> View attachment 3249254


You look great! Cool & casual.


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> You look great! Cool & casual.




Thank you ladysarah, your blog has been very helpful [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Myrkur said:


> Is this casual enough? Haha
> 
> View attachment 3249254



*Myrkur*, you look really great ~ casual and comfortable ~ love your pic! 

Do I spy a kitty on your sofa?


----------



## Myrkur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Myrkur*, you look really great ~ casual and comfortable ~ love your pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Do I spy a kitty on your sofa?




Thank you VigeeLeBrun! Haha , no that's my actually not so small dog [emoji16]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Myrkur said:


> Is this casual enough? Haha
> 
> View attachment 3249254


casual chic!


----------



## Myrkur

LOUKPEACH said:


> casual chic!




Thank you!!


----------



## Rami00

Taken couple of weeks ago at Newport Beach.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Taken couple of weeks ago at Newport Beach.



Oh what a gorgeous shot Rami!! I love Newport Beach (isn't it a bit chilly at this time of year?!). You must have been the most chic person on the beach that day!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Oh what a gorgeous shot Rami!! I love Newport Beach (isn't it a bit chilly at this time of year?!). You must have been the most chic person on the beach that day!



Thank you. Love Newport too...the weather was like 19C/66F that day and as a Canadian it was perfect pre-summer weather


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. Love Newport too...the weather was like 19C/66F that day and as a Canadian it was perfect pre-summer weather



As a fellow Canadian, I completely understand!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Myrkur said:


> Is this casual enough? Haha
> 
> View attachment 3249254



Gorgeous! I love the slouch. What color is it? Is it Bleu Nuit?


----------



## hclubfan

Love_Couture said:


> Using my indigo Toolbox strap for my bleu nuit Kelly.  Love it so far.  What do you think?  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170] Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3249149



I love the pairing of TNT Toolbox strap with your gorgeous bleu nuit Kelly. Every time I see a photo of yours I fall further in love with the color


----------



## Sarah_sarah

It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance. 
Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.


----------



## thyme

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.



adorable!!


----------



## purplepoodles

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136




So pretty! Suits you well to!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

chincac said:


> adorable!!




Thanks chincac [emoji170] 



purplepoodles said:


> So pretty! Suits you well to!




Merci purplepoodles [emoji171]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136


You are so CHIC


----------



## atomic110

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136


Love everything on you! So stylish&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; your baby K25 is gorgeous


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136



I love it!  So fabulous!


----------



## LVbemerry

Dipmai said:


> So cute! Loving Miss Barney! [emoji7]



Thank you Dipmai


----------



## bbbarbbb

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136


Perfect accent!!! Just lovely


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LOUKPEACH said:


> You are so CHIC




Thank you so much LOUKPEACH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Love everything on you! So stylish[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] your baby K25 is gorgeous




You are too kind atomic110 [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] I am blushing here. Baby K is such a little girl. [emoji5]&#65039;



rainneday said:


> I love it!  So fabulous!




Thank you dear rainne [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] :hugs 



bbbarbbb said:


> Perfect accent!!! Just lovely




Merci bbbarbbb [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] she makes my gloomy days a bit more sparkly.


----------



## temps

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136




Love your K25!! So cute!


----------



## marbella8

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136



So cute, I love it!!!!! Congrats !


----------



## Sarah_sarah

temps said:


> Love your K25!! So cute!




Thank you temps. She will be a spoiled baby K. [emoji259]



marbella8 said:


> So cute, I love it!!!!! Congrats !




Merci marbella8. [emoji254] I keep calling her my ray of sunshine. Hoping to incorporate her in casual outfits.


----------



## missD

Myrkur said:


> Is this casual enough? Haha
> 
> View attachment 3249254



You look fab and I love your apt. Looks casual and chic! What size is that K?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!


You are gorgeous and I  your K


----------



## marbella8

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



Ok seriously, you look spectacular!!!!!!! Love the whole look !


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



Fantastic, EB!!  That bag is gorgeous, and all the matching accessories - love!


----------



## Keren16

marbella8 said:


> Ok seriously, you look spectacular!!!!!!! Love the whole look !




+1[emoji173]&#65039;!


----------



## meridian

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



Love this whole look!  You look great!


----------



## atomic110

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



Looking great *etoupebirkin  *! Your new K is beautiful


----------



## luckylove

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



Simply fabulous!


----------



## Myrkur

missD said:


> You look fab and I love your apt. Looks casual and chic! What size is that K?




Thank you MissD, she's a 32!


----------



## SugarMama

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



You look so chic!


----------



## SugarMama

I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).


----------



## marbella8

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).



Fun , happy look !


----------



## meridian

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).


Bag, twilly, and charm - perfect combination!


----------



## etoupebirkin

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).



You look fabulous too!


----------



## Ccc1

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).


SugarMama - look your look & your Anemone K with the Rodeo is TDF


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).


Very hip! Loving it~


----------



## bbbarbbb

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).


Perfect!! Love this color...looks wonderful on you


----------



## bbbarbbb

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!


THE best color with your outfit!! Lovely


----------



## Sarah_sarah

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).




Love it [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## SugarMama

meridian said:


> Bag, twilly, and charm - perfect combination!





etoupebirkin said:


> You look fabulous too!





Ccc1 said:


> SugarMama - look your look & your Anemone K with the Rodeo is TDF





atomic110 said:


> Very hip! Loving it~





bbbarbbb said:


> Perfect!! Love this color...looks wonderful on you




Thanks everyone!


----------



## SugarMama

Sarah_sarah said:


> Love it [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!




Etoupebirkin, So pretty and fits the topic of this thread beautifully!!


----------



## Pias

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



You look fabulous, Etoupebirkin!


----------



## Pias

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).



Love you purple K!  You look great!


----------



## SugarMama

Pias said:


> Love you purple K!  You look great!



Thank you Pias!


----------



## arabesques

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!



That K, as glorious as it is, holds no light against the gorgeous you! xo


----------



## frenchyfind

Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136




I L[emoji173]&#65039;VE your Kelly25[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## nadineluv

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).




Love this! [emoji171]


----------



## nadineluv

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!




Beautiful brique k! One of my favorite colors. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

frenchyfind said:


> I L[emoji173]&#65039;VE your Kelly25[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]




Thank you so much frenchyfind [emoji178]


----------



## SugarMama

nadineluv said:


> Love this! [emoji171]



Thank you nadineluv!


----------



## Greengoddess8

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!


Wow! What a perfect Kelly for you etoupebirkin!  I LOVE your whole outfit and vibe
The Kelly, of course, CDC, scarf, scarf ring, boots, VCA....need I go on Enjoy!


SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).


Looking at this makes me happy!  A is such a great purple!  And, I love it with your K sweatshirt


Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136


Oh she is a little ray of sunshine!!! I am so happy for you No one deserves it more


----------



## tiffanypowers17

etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!




Beautiful picture! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Myrkur said:


> Is this casual enough? Haha
> 
> View attachment 3249254




Nice pic!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).




Nice sweatshirt and love your bag!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Rami00 said:


> Taken couple of weeks ago at Newport Beach.




Lovely!


----------



## Millicat

LVbemerry said:


> Hi Ladies :waves:
> 
> K28 Anemone aka Miss Barney and I taking a pix before heading out to dinner. I'm 5'4" for reference
> 
> After seeing all the pix here, I am falling for the selliers! :thumbup:*gasp* Being a H-newbie, I never knew kelly came in retourne n sellier *hides*





nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3244249
> 
> Here is Miss Rouge H with a Valentino strap. Love this look! I think it makes they Kelly look a bit more casual. [emoji4][emoji6]





Myrkur said:


> Is this casual enough? Haha
> 
> View attachment 3249254





Sarah_sarah said:


> It makes me so so happy to be part of this thread. Finally. :happydance.
> Baby K25 is my little ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 3254136





etoupebirkin said:


> I can finally contribute too! Here's my new Brique Togo 35 with GHW!





SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).



Ladies, I love all your looks !


----------



## louise143

I love this thread. Keep the pics coming girls.


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Taken couple of weeks ago at Newport Beach.



Just perfect....the sun, the beach, and Hermes!!


----------



## Sappho

******** said:


> *Adding a fun bag charm definately dresses it down...*




Love this!!!


----------



## Rami00

Sappho said:


> Just perfect....the sun, the beach, and Hermes!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Going for my son's science fair with my Plomb K28


----------



## marbella8

Ethengdurst said:


> Going for my son's science fair with my Plomb K28



So beautiful, love seeing photos of your bag


----------



## makeupmama

Nikes and Kelly are definitely a casual match, yes?


----------



## iamrose

makeupmama said:


> Nikes and Kelly are definitely a casual match, yes?




Definitely [emoji6] lovely neutral color on your Kelly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

makeupmama said:


> Nikes and Kelly are definitely a casual match, yes?



This is so pretty!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

marbella8 said:


> So beautiful, love seeing photos of your bag



Thanks dear, I think you're gonna get sick of all the photos I'm gonna post of this bag &#128540;


----------



## Ethengdurst

makeupmama said:


> Nikes and Kelly are definitely a casual match, yes?



Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## atomic110

Denim dress and Ms G &#128522;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg


----------



## Lanymara

atomic110 said:


> Denim dress and Ms G [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg




You look great! Love how the Kelly fits with all these casual outfits, it just looks wonderful!


----------



## atomic110

Lanymara said:


> You look great! Love how the Kelly fits with all these casual outfits, it just looks wonderful!


Thanks Lanymara! Yup, Kelly is very versatile&#128522;


----------



## Love_Couture

Took my K for a walk after work yesterday. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji170]


----------



## Dipmai

Ethengdurst said:


> Going for my son's science fair with my Plomb K28



We are Twilly twins. I just need the bag and rodeo now! [emoji7]



makeupmama said:


> Nikes and Kelly are definitely a casual match, yes?



Cute Sporty Chic! 



atomic110 said:


> Denim dress and Ms G [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg



Love your whole outfit! 



Love_Couture said:


> Took my K for a walk after work yesterday. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji170]
> View attachment 3278871



You look adorable. Love the bag and scarf.


----------



## Panthere2015

Love_Couture said:


> Took my K for a walk after work yesterday. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji170]
> View attachment 3278871


It look greats on you.


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> Denim dress and Ms G &#128522;



very stylish girl!


----------



## MAGJES

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).



Love this color!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Taken couple of weeks ago at Newport Beach.



When I die I want to come back with feet like yours, your toes are so pretty looking!  Love the shot of your k on the beach!


----------



## Dluvch

Love_Couture said:


> Took my K for a walk after work yesterday. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji170]
> View attachment 3278871



Perfect!


----------



## Dluvch

makeupmama said:


> Nikes and Kelly are definitely a casual match, yes?



Great look!


----------



## Sappho

makeupmama said:


> Nikes and Kelly are definitely a casual match, yes?




I love this casual look! What size is your beautiful Kelly?


----------



## Sappho

Love_Couture said:


> Took my K for a walk after work yesterday. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji170]
> View attachment 3278871




Your Kelly looks great with the canvas strap!!


----------



## Rami00

Dira919 said:


> When I die I want to come back with feet like yours, your toes are so pretty looking!  Love the shot of your k on the beach!


Omg! You are a darling. Thank you so much


----------



## cutetoby

I finally get to contribute to this thread~~~ Is this casual enough?  

Vince cardigan, AG corduroy pants, Alexander McQueen scarf, Isabel Marant boots and "new" to me, ms. Kelly size 32.


----------



## iamrose

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3279224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally get to contribute to this thread~~~ Is this casual enough?
> 
> Vince cardigan, AG corduroy pants, Alexander McQueen scarf, Isabel Marant boots and "new" to me, ms. Kelly size 32.




Love your color combo! Makes the Kelly pop more [emoji106]&#127997; we're Kelly twins!!


----------



## cutetoby

iamrose said:


> Love your color combo! Makes the Kelly pop more [emoji106]&#127997; we're Kelly twins!!




Oh Yey!!!  I just love how it goes with every color!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3279224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally get to contribute to this thread~~~ Is this casual enough?
> 
> Vince cardigan, AG corduroy pants, Alexander McQueen scarf, Isabel Marant boots and "new" to me, ms. Kelly size 32.




Congrats, Twins on the bag and I love mine like crazy!


----------



## makeupmama

Sappho said:


> I love this casual look! What size is your beautiful Kelly?


Thank you  It's a 32!


----------



## iamrose

My first time posting a pic here [emoji4] this is generally my color palette darks with nude tones


----------



## thyme

I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..


----------



## Keren16

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..




Me too[emoji41]
You look wonderful[emoji175][emoji170]


----------



## DizzyFairy

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..



Chic as always! Lovely combination


----------



## cutetoby

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..




Love it!!


----------



## klynneann

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..



This is perfect!  I just love every piece here - the Coup de Fouet, your VCA, your Kelly!!


----------



## Kelly_76

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..




Very cute look, chincac!
Love the yellow Carmen!


----------



## thyme

Kelly_76 said:


> Very cute look, chincac!
> Love the yellow Carmen!



thank you Kelly..good to see you here 



Keren16 said:


> Me too
> You look wonderful



thank you *Keren16* 



cutetoby said:


> Love it!!



thank you *cutetoby* 



klynneann said:


> This is perfect!  I just love every piece here - the Coup de Fouet, your VCA, your Kelly!!



thank you *klynneann* this is the first time i wore the CdF since i bought it...really need to rotate my shawls more!


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..


Love your Kelly and CDf shawl cc! You rock those yellows and greens! Is it a summer silk or mousseline?


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> Love your Kelly and CDf shawl cc! You rock those yellows and greens! Is it a summer silk or mousseline?



thank you L  it's a summer silk


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..


Such a great look! Stylish and non chalant! You are an inspiration for us all.


----------



## Couture Coco

Happy Sunday to all and thank you for so much inspiration - love this thread!  Here's my contribution from earlier in the week.


----------



## thyme

ladysarah said:


> Such a great look! Stylish and non chalant! You are an inspiration for us all.



thank you fellow Londoner and vintage box calf lover 



Couture Coco said:


> Happy Sunday to all and thank you for so much inspiration - love this thread!  Here's my contribution from earlier in the week.



long time no see...lovely K!


----------



## Sappho

SugarMama said:


> I enjoyed my day off yesterday (while the kids were in school).




Gorgeous color on your Kelly! Love the whole look!


----------



## Sappho

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..




Just gorgeous!! You paired everything so perfectly....your VC necklace, your K, your shawl!! Fabulous!


----------



## SugarMama

Sappho said:


> Gorgeous color on your Kelly! Love the whole look!



Thank you Sappho!


----------



## SugarMama

MAGJES said:


> Love this color!



Thank you Magjes!


----------



## Ccc1

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..


chincac - I always like seeing your postings. Everything looks good on you & I just love your style. Also, your H collection is TDF. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## thyme

Sappho said:


> Just gorgeous!! You paired everything so perfectly....your VC necklace, your K, your shawl!! Fabulous!



thank you *Sappho *


----------



## thyme

Ccc1 said:


> chincac - I always like seeing your postings. Everything looks good on you & I just love your style. Also, your H collection is TDF. Have a wonderful weekend.



*Ccc1* you are too kind and generous.  Thank you sincerely   and I love everything in your avatar!


----------



## Dipmai

Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.


----------



## thyme

Dipmai said:


> Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.



gorgeous K! looking good *Dipmai*


----------



## Giuliana

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3288711
> 
> Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.




So pretty! Love your flats too!!


----------



## Giuliana

Couture Coco said:


> Happy Sunday to all and thank you for so much inspiration - love this thread!  Here's my contribution from earlier in the week.


 
Love your look and the Kelly! What's the name of the twilly?


----------



## hbr

Casual Monday with Colvert K . Such a great natural- goes with everything!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dipmai

chincac said:


> gorgeous K! looking good *Dipmai*



Thanks Chincac. I always enjoy your posts! 



Giuliana said:


> So pretty! Love your flats too!!




Thank you Giuliana!


----------



## Dipmai

hbr said:


> View attachment 3288782
> 
> 
> Casual Monday with Colvert K . Such a great natural- goes with everything!  Thanks for letting me share!



Cute Hbr! I would love to have a B or K in colvert as well.


----------



## hbr

Dipmai said:


> Cute Hbr! I would love to have a B or K in colvert as well.




Thank you!!  I hope you find one!  It's a great color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Sappho

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3288711
> 
> Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.



Very nice!! Etoupe with gold hardware!! Love your casual look and the 28 size looks perfect on you!


----------



## icedtea

so nice. loving this color!


----------



## scholastican

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3288711
> 
> Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.




Fabulous casual style! [emoji122][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pias

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3288711
> 
> Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.



Love your look and that Kelly!


----------



## marbella8

hbr said:


> View attachment 3288782
> 
> 
> Casual Monday with Colvert K . Such a great natural- goes with everything!  Thanks for letting me share!



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## marbella8

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3288711
> 
> Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.



Looking casually beautiful!


----------



## marbella8

Couture Coco said:


> Happy Sunday to all and thank you for so much inspiration - love this thread!  Here's my contribution from earlier in the week.



Beautiful-box Kelly!


----------



## hbr

marbella8 said:


> Love your whole outfit!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Couture Coco

chincac said:


> thank you fellow Londoner and vintage box calf lover
> 
> 
> 
> long time no see...lovely K!



Thank you so much! Loving your beautiful and wearable looks!


----------



## Couture Coco

Giuliana said:


> Love your look and the Kelly! What's the name of the twilly?



Thanks so much! I forgot the name of the twilly sorry - will let you know if I find it


----------



## Couture Coco

marbella8 said:


> Beautiful-box Kelly!



Thank you so much! It's vintage


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3288711
> 
> Casual Shopping day with my k28 today.




I'm not usually a fan of sellier but yours is stunning! Gorgeous color combo


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

hbr said:


> View attachment 3288782
> 
> 
> Casual Monday with Colvert K . Such a great natural- goes with everything!  Thanks for letting me share!




What a fabulous casual style!  You rock this K.


----------



## hbr

ThingumyPoppy said:


> What a fabulous casual style!  You rock this K.




Thank you so much!


----------



## MrsWashington

hbr said:


> View attachment 3288782
> 
> 
> Casual Monday with Colvert K . Such a great natural- goes with everything!  Thanks for letting me share!


Love this entire look! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hbr

MrsWashington said:


> Love this entire look! Thanks for sharing.




Thank you!!


----------



## marina230

My babies. I got all of them in past 2 month[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Ethengdurst

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3311492
> View attachment 3311493
> View attachment 3311495
> 
> My babies. I got all of them in past 2 month[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



You look hot! &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## marina230

Ethengdurst said:


> You look hot! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Onthego

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3311492
> View attachment 3311493
> View attachment 3311495
> 
> My babies. I got all of them in past 2 month[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Marina I love your babies. And I also love those boots. Yes really, can you please ID when you have a chance. Enjoy your babies...


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## marina230

marina230 said:


> Thank you so much!!



Thank you dear!!! Miss you a lot!! Boots are from ASOS for $77. If you need me I can send you a picture. I have them in black as well.


----------



## Jojong

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..



May I ask the size of your Kelly and Carmen please ?


----------



## temps

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3324420




Love your Kelly! And you look comfortable and chic! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## thyme

Jojong said:


> May I ask the size of your Kelly and Carmen please ?



kelly is 32cm and carmen is the usual/medium size (?). don't know about carmen sizing but its the most commonly available one...


----------



## Myrkur

temps said:


> Love your Kelly! And you look comfortable and chic! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;




Thank you  !


----------



## Onthego

marina230 said:


> Thank you dear!!! Miss you a lot!! Boots are from ASOS for $77. If you need me I can send you a picture. I have them in black as well.



Thank you my dear:kiss:


----------



## Ketaki

Finally, I can post here .


----------



## maplemoose

What a lovely raisin box Kelly ! Raisin box is just so nice !!! Congratulations !


----------



## madisonmamaw

i am thinking about how to wear ostrich kellys causally

i did a search and believe bornfree posted a picture back in 2010 but i cannot see said picture in her post any more

wondering if anyone can chip in on exotic kellys in general and/or ostrich in particular..


----------



## Ketaki

maplemoose said:


> What a lovely raisin box Kelly ! Raisin box is just so nice !!! Congratulations !




Thank you


----------



## dianagrace

madisonmamaw said:


> i am thinking about how to wear ostrich kellys causally
> 
> i did a search and believe bornfree posted a picture back in 2010 but i cannot see said picture in her post any more
> 
> wondering if anyone can chip in on exotic kellys in general and/or ostrich in particular..


----------



## seasounds

^

White tee shirt plus headlights = Wearing anything casually!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was going to say that I saw an acquaintance wearing her blue ostrich K with jeans a few days ago, but this pic certainly beats me.


----------



## alterego

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3311492
> View attachment 3311493
> View attachment 3311495
> 
> My babies. I got all of them in past 2 month[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Looking gorgeous as always neighbor!


----------



## alterego

Abroadoutlook said:


> Such fantastic looks! I love all of the different ideas. This is by far my favorite thread here. This is me with my brand new (to me) 32 cm Kelly. Just got it today and snapped a quick picture before running errands. I'm 5'10 for size comparison (and still don't know what to do with my hands....)


Congratulations! Your smile and Kelly are just wonderful compliments to one another.


----------



## madisonmamaw

dianagrace said:


> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/fe/cf/db/fecfdb15aebdcb943de60654fdcb12ec.jpg



DG darling thanks for the picture 
i shall try with VB's look - however i probably cant have bare to have my headlights on with an ostrich k


----------



## madisonmamaw

seasounds said:


> ^
> 
> White tee shirt plus headlights = Wearing anything casually!



tee and jeans =) her studs are nice too
i just dont know if i need shades...

perfect headlights.. i dont have i am afraid


----------



## madisonmamaw

BBC said:


> I was going to say that I saw an acquaintance wearing her blue ostrich K with jeans a few days ago, but this pic certainly beats me.



BBC - i love the idea of an ostrich k 
just not sure how to pull it off

i do actually use my k's quite a lot, but in ostrich....


----------



## Notorious Pink

madisonmamaw said:


> BBC - i love the idea of an ostrich k
> 
> just not sure how to pull it off
> 
> 
> 
> i do actually use my k's quite a lot, but in ostrich....




I personally am not a fan of ostrich, though many people like it. Too delicate, and I'm not big on the pattern.


----------



## marina230

alterego said:


> Looking gorgeous as always neighbor!




Thank you soooo much [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## marina230

last night.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ethengdurst said:


> Going for my son's science fair with my Plomb K28



Darling how so you like the k28 size do far? This may be my next bag so just trying to get an idea how you're liking it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> I am always casual!  Happy weekend all..



My goodness darling what a smashing combo!! &#128155;&#128154;&#128155;&#128154;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling how so you like the k28 size do far? This may be my next bag so just trying to get an idea how you're liking it?



It's the perfect size, my dear. I don't carry alot so it has more than enough room for my wallet, Iphone 6 plus, lipgloss, a pack of tissue, car keys. And I've seen your silhouette in your posts, I think in your slim frame it'll look good on you!


----------



## nadineluv

Ethengdurst said:


> Going for my son's science fair with my Plomb K28




How did I miss this! You have the best H bags ever!! Love the 28 on you!!! Plomb is gorgeous as well!!


----------



## nadineluv

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3329597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329598




Sexy lady and her Kellys!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;


----------



## madisonmamaw

BBC said:


> I personally am not a fan of ostrich, though many people like it. Too delicate, and I'm not big on the pattern.



very true. i think i read on threads that they are the best durable exotic though..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Awww thanks!!! I'm getting black ghw next week and k28 really does look like the perfect size! I'll post pics soon as I receive!! Xoxo


----------



## DizzyFairy

Ketaki said:


> Finally, I can post here .
> 
> View attachment 3326409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326410


Love your raisin box Kelly! TDF


----------



## Ethengdurst

nadineluv said:


> How did I miss this! You have the best H bags ever!! Love the 28 on you!!! Plomb is gorgeous as well!!



Thanks sweetie! You are too kind!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thanks!!! I'm getting black ghw next week and k28 really does look like the perfect size! I'll post pics soon as I receive!! Xoxo



Please do!


----------



## nadineluv

Casual outfit with Miss Goldie. Love pairing Goldie with grey. [emoji175]


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> My goodness darling what a smashing combo!!



thank you 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thanks!!! I'm getting black ghw next week and k28 really does look like the perfect size! I'll post pics soon as I receive!! Xoxo



ooohh congrats!!


----------



## purplepoodles

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit with Miss Goldie. Love pairing Goldie with grey. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3330106




Great styling nadineluv! Love your pairing too, never thought of gold with grey before. before


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit with Miss Goldie. Love pairing Goldie with grey. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3330106



This is a fabulous look dear! Is that K28?


----------



## Ethengdurst

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit with Miss Goldie. Love pairing Goldie with grey. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3330106



Love your look! You killed it with making the K casual!


----------



## nadineluv

purplepoodles said:


> Great styling nadineluv! Love your pairing too, never thought of gold with grey before. before




Thanks so much!! Making a girl blush over here!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## nadineluv

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a fabulous look dear! Is that K28?




Hi! [emoji3]
Thanks babe!! [emoji5]&#65039;
It's a K32.
I read that your getting a 28!! Exiting! I have two and I love them. Can't wait to see yours! Your going to love.


----------



## jpezmom

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit with Miss Goldie. Love pairing Goldie with grey. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3330106


This is so fabulous - casual, sporty, and chic!  I will have to copy this look asap!!


----------



## thyme

nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit with Miss Goldie. Love pairing Goldie with grey.



Looking good Nadineluv!


----------



## nadineluv

Thanks ladies!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji177]




jpezmom said:


> This is so fabulous - casual, sporty, and chic!  I will have to copy this look asap!!








chincac said:


> Looking good Nadineluv!


----------



## jyyanks

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3329597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329598



Sexy and stylish!!!



nadineluv said:


> Casual outfit with Miss Goldie. Love pairing Goldie with grey. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3330106



Love the stylishy comfortable look!


----------



## nadineluv

jyyanks said:


> Sexy and stylish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the stylishy comfortable look!




Thanks jyyanks!!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

Here's another casual outfit with my rouge H K35. 
This mommy is aaaallllllll about comfort.


----------



## hbr

nadineluv said:


> Here's another casual outfit with my rouge H K35.
> This mommy is aaaallllllll about comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330763




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jpezmom

nadineluv said:


> Here's another casual outfit with my rouge H K35.
> This mommy is aaaallllllll about comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330763


You look amazing - the Kelly in Rouge H is seriously to die for!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

nadineluv said:


> Here's another casual outfit with my rouge H K35.
> This mommy is aaaallllllll about comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330763



You look amazing! Love the booties, and of course the K!


----------



## nadineluv

hbr said:


> Gorgeous!!!!







jpezmom said:


> You look amazing - the Kelly in Rouge H is seriously to die for!!







Ethengdurst said:


> You look amazing! Love the booties, and of course the K!




You ladies are soooooo kind!!!! You have made my day!!! Xoxoxo!!!!!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## marina230

jyyanks said:


> Sexy and stylish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the stylishy comfortable look!




Thank you soooo much dear!!!


----------



## Ketaki

DizzyFairy said:


> Love your raisin box Kelly! TDF




Thank you


----------



## Ketaki

nadineluv said:


> Here's another casual outfit with my rouge H K35.
> This mommy is aaaallllllll about comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330763




You look great. As does your rouge H.


----------



## marina230

I have been on Kelly mood lately


----------



## AtlDesigner

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3331938
> 
> I have been on Kelly mood lately




That bag would make me ALWAYS in a Kelly mood! [emoji7]


----------



## nadineluv

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3331938
> 
> I have been on Kelly mood lately




You look fabulous!!


----------



## Mswaffle

Just posted this in the actions thread but thought I should share here in the Kelly thread too! Our and about with my box Kelly!


----------



## Mariapia

Mswaffle said:


> Just posted this in the actions thread but thought I should share here in the Kelly thread too! Our and about with my box Kelly!




Pure perfection![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mswaffle said:


> Just posted this in the actions thread but thought I should share here in the Kelly thread too! Our and about with my box Kelly!




I love this. So simple yet chic. [emoji8]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I may be committing a crime but had to do a cross-body look for my K25.


----------



## ehy12

Sarah_sarah said:


> I may be committing a crime but had to do a cross-body look for my K25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333562


This kelly is adorable!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ehy12 said:


> This kelly is adorable!!!




Thank you [emoji259][emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

Mswaffle said:


> Just posted this in the actions thread but thought I should share here in the Kelly thread too! Our and about with my box Kelly!



lovely K! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> I may be committing a crime but had to do a cross-body look for my K25.



adorable! not a crime at all..


----------



## LovetheLux

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3331938
> 
> I have been on Kelly mood lately


So chic!


----------



## LovetheLux

Mswaffle said:


> Just posted this in the actions thread but thought I should share here in the Kelly thread too! Our and about with my box Kelly!


Casual but still classy!


----------



## JE2824

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3331938
> 
> I have been on Kelly mood lately




You look fabulous!!! Love your style and your K!!!


----------



## JE2824

Sarah_sarah said:


> I may be committing a crime but had to do a cross-body look for my K25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333562




I love the crossbody look on the k25! You are rocking it! Love your cute casual outfit and sneaks..pretty much my attire everyday as of late..


----------



## JE2824

Mswaffle said:


> Just posted this in the actions thread but thought I should share here in the Kelly thread too! Our and about with my box Kelly!




One of my most favorite posts in this thread!!! Love love love how you styles your Rouge H box! I have the same exact K, and you are inspiring me to get this beauty out! Looking incredibly chic! Love your outfit!! Love this thread to pieces! I get so much inspiration from you all! [emoji8]


----------



## marina230

JE2824 said:


> You look fabulous!!! Love your style and your K!!!




Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## marina230

LovetheLux said:


> So chic!




Thank you dear!!!


----------



## marina230

Mswaffle said:


> Just posted this in the actions thread but thought I should share here in the Kelly thread too! Our and about with my box Kelly!




Love it!!!!


----------



## marina230

I am looking now to add a white Kelly to my collection.


----------



## meowmix318

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3339169
> 
> I am looking now to add a white Kelly to my collection.



Love the boots


----------



## birkin10600

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3339169
> 
> I am looking now to add a white Kelly to my collection.



You look stunning as always. &#10084;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3331938
> 
> I have been on Kelly mood lately



OMG I see you have been in a* HOT* mood lately too...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> I may be committing a crime but had to do a cross-body look for my K25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333562



*Yes, it's defionitely a CRIME to be so darn CUTE!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> Hi! [emoji3]
> Thanks babe!! [emoji5]&#65039;
> It's a K32.
> I read that your getting a 28!! Exiting! I have two and I love them. Can't wait to see yours! Your going to love.



Yes! Yay! I was on the fence about it bc I had never seen this size. Once I tried it on, I fell madly in love!!!! Should arrive to me tonight!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> Here's another casual outfit with my rouge H K35.
> This mommy is aaaallllllll about comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330763



OMG rawwwwwr!  You look amazing!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Yes, it's defionitely a CRIME to be so darn CUTE!*




Oh you are too sweet, blushing. Thanks Israeli_Flava [emoji254][emoji259][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

JE2824 said:


> I love the crossbody look on the k25! You are rocking it! Love your cute casual outfit and sneaks..pretty much my attire everyday as of late..




Thanks so much JE2824. [emoji178][emoji254] I really needed my hands and figured, why not do the crossbody. I wish I could do this attire everyday. I am loving the comfort. I can imagine why you do it each day.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3339169
> 
> I am looking now to add a white Kelly to my collection.




I really love the look on you. And your outfit. Update us when you get the white K. Overload of cuteness [emoji254][emoji259][emoji178]


----------



## JE2824

Brought Miss Etoupe 32 Togo out today! Love this thread so much! You all inspire me everyday!!


----------



## bb10lue

Double denim with my plomb K28[emoji6]


----------



## thyme

JE2824 said:


> Brought Miss Etoupe 32 Togo out today! Love this thread so much! You all inspire me everyday!!



Love the neutrals.. Very casual chic!


----------



## thyme

bb10lue said:


> Double denim with my plomb k28



Another fabulous casual look!


----------



## marbella8

JE2824 said:


> Brought Miss Etoupe 32 Togo out today! Love this thread so much! You all inspire me everyday!!
> 
> View attachment 3341661





bb10lue said:


> Double denim with my plomb K28[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341666



You both look amazing with your Kellys


----------



## seasounds

I wanted to find a way to wear my K crossbody.  I first ordered a canvas strap from Mautto, but the look was just too casual.  I read how other tPHers use bracelets as a strap extender.  This is my contribution:


----------



## seasounds

Sorry about the pics.  I can't figure out how to rotate them once I've uploaded.


----------



## Giuliana

seasounds said:


> I wanted to find a way to wear my K crossbody.  I first ordered a canvas strap from Mautto, but the look was just too casual.  I read how other tPHers use bracelets as a strap extender.  This is my contribution:



Looks great! Which bracelet are you using?


----------



## seasounds

Giuliana said:


> Looks great! Which bracelet are you using?


 
It's a non-H bracelet.  It's a very heavy sterling silver "snaffle bit" bracelet, so at least it is in the spirit of H's horsey jewelry.


Bought it from Cavalli Del Mar collection.


----------



## hbr

JE2824 said:


> Brought Miss Etoupe 32 Togo out today! Love this thread so much! You all inspire me everyday!!
> 
> View attachment 3341661



Gorgeous outfit!  Love the neutrals!



bb10lue said:


> Double denim with my plomb K28[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341666



So chic!  And I'm obsessed with Plomb!



seasounds said:


> I wanted to find a way to wear my K crossbody.  I first ordered a canvas strap from Mautto, but the look was just too casual.  I read how other tPHers use bracelets as a strap extender.  This is my contribution:




Love this!!  So clever!


----------



## Freckles1

JE2824 said:


> Brought Miss Etoupe 32 Togo out today! Love this thread so much! You all inspire me everyday!!
> 
> View attachment 3341661




Gorgeous!!


----------



## seasounds

hbr said:


> Love this!!  So clever!


 


Thank you, hbr.  Just putting to use the sage wisdom from this forum.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JE2824 said:


> Brought Miss Etoupe 32 Togo out today! Love this thread so much! You all inspire me everyday!!
> 
> View attachment 3341661





bb10lue said:


> Double denim with my plomb K28[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341666



Love your casual looks, ladies ~ you both are inspirational! 



seasounds said:


> I wanted to find a way to wear my K crossbody.  I first ordered a canvas strap from Mautto, but the look was just too casual.  I read how other tPHers use bracelets as a strap extender.  This is my contribution:



This is a great idea for a crossbody K, *seasounds*!


----------



## Blushingnude

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3339169
> 
> I am looking now to add a white Kelly to my collection.


love it! may i ask what color your kelly is?


----------



## rosebud_7

A little hard to see, but Kelly 25 worn cross body during a nice day in Millennium Park...wearing McQueen sweater, ripped casual jeans, Converse sneakers, and H Caducee Rock scarf.  Love all of the casual K looks!! Yes, that's a slightly distorted reflection in the famous Bean


----------



## Giuliana

seasounds said:


> It's a non-H bracelet.  It's a very heavy sterling silver "snaffle bit" bracelet, so at least it is in the spirit of H's horsey jewelry.
> 
> 
> Bought it from Cavalli Del Mar collection.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Very cas vibe with my K28....


----------



## hbr

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....




So gorgeous and I love your scarf!!


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....



IF...  Your Black K28 with a scarf look is so chic.  Love this look!


----------



## nadineluv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....




Looking fabulous! [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## nadineluv

seasounds said:


> I wanted to find a way to wear my K crossbody.  I first ordered a canvas strap from Mautto, but the look was just too casual.  I read how other tPHers use bracelets as a strap extender.  This is my contribution:




Very cool. Beautiful kelly.


----------



## tonkamama

First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share  

Pairing with my jumping boots




Pairing with my Manège sandals


----------



## bb10lue

Causal double denim with black k28.


----------



## meowmix318

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals



Great outfits


----------



## JE2824

chincac said:


> Love the neutrals.. Very casual chic!



Thank you, chincac!!! Appreciate the kind words!! XXOO!!



marbella8 said:


> You both look amazing with your Kellys



Thank you, marbella8!! XXOO



hbr said:


> Gorgeous outfit!  Love the neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> So chic!  And I'm obsessed with Plomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!  So clever!



Thank you for the sweet compliment, hbr!!!



Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Awww, thank you, love!! XXOO!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your casual looks, ladies ~ you both are inspirational!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea for a crossbody K, *seasounds*!



Thank you so very much, VigeeLeBrun! That is exactly how I feel about you all!! XX


----------



## JE2824

rosebud_7 said:


> A little hard to see, but Kelly 25 worn cross body during a nice day in Millennium Park...wearing McQueen sweater, ripped casual jeans, Converse sneakers, and H Caducee Rock scarf.  Love all of the casual K looks!! Yes, that's a slightly distorted reflection in the famous Bean



CUTE!!! Can't beat Kelly and Converse!! My staple in life!!! XX


Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....



Absolutely gorgeous as always, Israeli_Flava!! 



tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals



Tonkamama, you blow my mind every single time! You style and taste is impeccable!!! That K is stunning!!



bb10lue said:


> Causal double denim with black k28.
> View attachment 3343882



LOVE LOVE LOVE, bb10lue!! Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Oryx816

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....




So chic!  Beautifully done.  Love the look!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....




Fabulous....love the accessories [emoji7] what color CDC?


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bb10lue said:


> Causal double denim with black k28.
> View attachment 3343882




So pretty. Love the espadrilles, too.


----------



## katekluet

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals


You look fabulous!!


----------



## ehy12

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals


Love the look!!! Ahhhh! The kelly is stunning!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much   I love this thread so inspiring how lovely TPFers are wearing their Kelly bags.  &#128149;



meowmix318 said:


> Great outfits





BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!





katekluet said:


> You look fabulous!!





ehy12 said:


> Love the look!!! Ahhhh! The kelly is stunning!!


----------



## tonkamama

JE2824 said:


> Brought Miss Etoupe 32 Togo out today! Love this thread so much! You all inspire me everyday!!
> 
> View attachment 3341661



Hello JE2824  ~ your style looks so chic as always, I have seen you did some H shoppings...   you have great collections and love the ways you styling them with your outfits.


----------



## SapphireGem

seasounds said:


> I wanted to find a way to wear my K crossbody.  I first ordered a canvas strap from Mautto, but the look was just too casual.  I read how other tPHers use bracelets as a strap extender.  This is my contribution:




What a gorgeous option! I [emoji173]&#65039; this thread!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Uggh! I want a Kelly. Hopefully I get offered one at some point.


----------



## temps

bb10lue said:


> Causal double denim with black k28.
> View attachment 3343882




Love everything on you! K is gorgeous, and I want your jeans and shoes, too! [emoji16]


----------



## nadineluv

bb10lue said:


> Causal double denim with black k28.
> View attachment 3343882




[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji170]


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals




Love everything... Especially your RC Clemence Kelly!!! It's gorg!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HMuse

bb10lue said:


> Causal double denim with black k28.
> View attachment 3343882



Is the dior boutique open yet? Miss melbourne terribly...


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv said:


> Love everything... Especially your RC Clemence Kelly!!! It's gorg!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you nadineluv


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....



Amazing IF! I told you you'd carry it well! &#128079;


----------



## Ethengdurst

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals



Very versatile! Love both looks!


----------



## Ethengdurst

bb10lue said:


> Causal double denim with black k28.
> View attachment 3343882



Looking fab!


----------



## Sappho

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cas vibe with my K28....




Look at you with that fabulous Kelly! I love it! The black K looks fabulous against the bright colors of your shawl and accessories!!


----------



## Sappho

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals




Looking fabulous as usual!! I'm really considering adding RC to my wish list!! I love the jeans and sandals on you in the second pic!!


----------



## tonkamama

Ethengdurst ~  thank you very much.  



Ethengdurst said:


> Very versatile! Love both looks!



Sappho ~ thank you for your sweet comment Yes you need a red bag , I find RC red is very versatile and gives that pop color to neutral outfits.  The sandals are very comfortable with only 2 inc heels.  



Sappho said:


> Looking fabulous as usual!! I'm really considering adding RC to my wish list!! I love the jeans and sandals on you in the second pic!!


----------



## Meta

tonkamama said:


> First time posting here, my RC K32,  thanks for letting me share
> 
> Pairing with my jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with my Manège sandals


Love both your outfits and your RC K! Love the Manege sandals but sadly they don't love me back. :cry: The ankle straps aren't adjustable  

Is the jacket the Chanel cruise jacket that's unlined?


----------



## tonkamama

weN84 said:


> Love both your outfits and your RC K! Love the Manege sandals but sadly they don't love me back. :cry: The ankle straps aren't adjustable
> 
> Is the jacket the Chanel cruise jacket that's unlined?



Thank you weN84, sorry about the Manège sandals don't love you back... I love H sandals, and do find few designs don't fit me well either.  

Yes my jacket is form the current 16 cruise line . I just love this little black jacket


----------



## jyyanks

Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap


----------



## catsinthebag

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502



This looks fab! I just got mine today but haven't had a chance to test it out yet.


----------



## jyyanks

catsinthebag said:


> This looks fab! I just got mine today but haven't had a chance to test it out yet.



Thank you!!  I'm actually thinking of shortening it as it is quite long.


----------



## tonkamama

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502



jyyanks ~ great look with the Rebecca Minkoff strap!


----------



## gracekelly

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502



Looks great!  The price point is certainly good.  I find the prices of the others to be totally off the wall.


----------



## missD

Where would one get a strap like this shortened? At a shoe repair place?


----------



## JE2824

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502



Beautiful!! Love your strap and your Rouge H!


----------



## DizzyFairy

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502



Great pairing !


----------



## madisonmamaw

major shoulder strap score!


----------



## Mininana

raisin k with rose Tyrien Evelyne strap


----------



## textilegirl

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502




This is awesome!!!!!


----------



## jyyanks

tonkamama said:


> jyyanks ~ great look with the Rebecca Minkoff strap!





gracekelly said:


> Looks great!  The price point is certainly good.  I find the prices of the others to be totally off the wall.





JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!! Love your strap and your Rouge H!





DizzyFairy said:


> Great pairing !





madisonmamaw said:


> major shoulder strap score!



Thank you so much for the kind words!  The strap was quite a bargain at $95 and matches my Kelly perfectly.


----------



## jyyanks

missD said:


> Where would one get a strap like this shortened? At a shoe repair place?



If it's leather, definitely a shoe repair place. But, because it's canvas, I think a tailor will work too.



textilegirl said:


> This is awesome!!!!!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## madisonmamaw

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words!  The strap was quite a bargain at $95 and matches my Kelly perfectly.



i credit your good eyes and fine taste - i am much more dull in outfit pairing
thank you for being an inspiration !!


----------



## etoupebirkin

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words!  The strap was quite a bargain at $95 and matches my Kelly perfectly.



I think I am going to get one too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502




Beautiful find, congrats !


----------



## initialed

I just read through this entire thread and wow everyone looks gorgeous! I think I must start my quest for the K now


----------



## purplepoodles

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3346939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raisin k with rose Tyrien Evelyne strap




Great look!


----------



## jyyanks

madisonmamaw said:


> i credit your good eyes and fine taste - i am much more dull in outfit pairing
> thank you for being an inspiration !!



You are so sweet! Thank you for the kind words -- you made my day


----------



## jyyanks

Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful find, congrats !



Thank you! I credit my tpf friends for pointing it out to me!



etoupebirkin said:


> I think I am going to get one too!



You definitely should! The strap is a bargain compared to others and adds some fun to the bag!


----------



## madisonmamaw

:kiss: got a fendi strapme or is it strapyou? last night to pair with my evie
k's are at spa 
thank you for your inspiration 



jyyanks said:


> You are so sweet! Thank you for the kind words -- you made my day


----------



## lynne_ross

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3346939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raisin k with rose Tyrien Evelyne strap



Love this


----------



## jyyanks

madisonmamaw said:


> :kiss: got a fendi strapme or is it strapyou? last night to pair with my evie
> k's are at spa
> thank you for your inspiration



You're very welcome. Congrats on the Fendi strap!!!   I love the look but the one I wanted was sold out online which is how I ended up with the RM. You're going to look fabulous with it!!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## madisonmamaw

jyyanks said:


> You're very welcome. Congrats on the Fendi strap!!!   I love the look but the one I wanted was sold out online which is how I ended up with the RM. You're going to look fabulous with it!!  Can't wait to see it.



i too had to hunt one down - its sheer luck that i landed on one when i was with DH lol


----------



## meowmix318

I haven't been successful in finding the fending strap that I want.


----------



## AtlDesigner

meowmix318 said:


> I haven't been successful in finding the fending strap that I want.




Saw they are now online at Www.neimanmarcus.com!


----------



## caduceus

Wow this is beautiful! Great idea! Thank you for sharing!![emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## caduceus

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502




This is beautiful! And what a great idea! Thanks for sharing! Now I want to get one !!


----------



## meowmix318

AtlDesigner said:


> Saw they are now online at Www.neimanmarcus.com!



Thank you. I saw a few but will have to check them out more in detail.


----------



## jyyanks

caduceus said:


> This is beautiful! And what a great idea! Thanks for sharing! Now I want to get one !!



You're very welcome! Can't take full credit though as the lovely ladies on the "non shoulder strap success" thread gave me the idea!


----------



## marina230

Sunday grocery shopping in style.. Casual style [emoji12]


----------



## Blairbass

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502


I LOVE this combo! Gorgeous!


----------



## jyyanks

Blairbass said:


> I LOVE this combo! Gorgeous!


 
Thank you Blairbass!! I do think it's a perfect match!


----------



## momasaurus

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502


Long time, no see. This looks great!!


----------



## jyyanks

momasaurus said:


> Long time, no see. This looks great!!



Hi momasaurus!!!!  How are you?? Miss our CT get togethers. Thanks for the compliment and hope to see you soon.


----------



## momasaurus

Is this a thing? Wearing a really beat-up bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331840851782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331848269409?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## meowmix318

momasaurus said:


> Is this a thing? Wearing a really beat-up bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331840851782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331848269409?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That is in some really bad shape


----------



## ladysarah

momasaurus said:


> Is this a thing? Wearing a really beat-up bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331840851782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331848269409?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I can't  see the handle condition but it looks very had to restore, this is one neglected bag. It may be possible to do something with it, but the asking price is too high for a bag in this condition. I also dislike the way the seller says, it "belongs to a celebrity" as this is some kind of endorsement. Shane really, because with regular care Kellys can keep going and going...


----------



## meowmix318

ladysarah said:


> I can't  see the handle condition but it looks very had to restore, this is one neglected bag. It may be possible to do something with it, but the asking price is too high for a bag in this condition. I also dislike the way the seller says, it "belongs to a celebrity" as this is some kind of endorsement. Shane really, because with regular care Kellys can keep going and going...



I have a Kelly bag from 1985 and it is still in great condition. Who knows what this person did to their bag before it got to this auction.


----------



## catsinthebag

ladysarah said:


> I can't  see the handle condition but it looks very had to restore, this is one neglected bag. It may be possible to do something with it, but the asking price is too high for a bag in this condition. I also dislike the way the seller says, it "belongs to a celebrity" as this is some kind of endorsement. Shane really, because with regular care Kellys can keep going and going...



I agree, looks like the bag is full of dry rot and there's nothing you can do about that. This bag really ought to be posted in the "Share a Train Wreck" thread!


----------



## Pourquoipas

momasaurus said:


> Is this a thing? Wearing a really beat-up bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331840851782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331848269409?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Crazy price for this poor K


----------



## momasaurus

Actually those are two different Ks, same seller, and both way overpriced. One was just reduced by 1K! I guess the seller thinks hobo action shots make the bags look usable. But so sad.


----------



## vivelebag

momasaurus said:


> Is this a thing? Wearing a really beat-up bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331840851782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331848269409?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




"Leather has been kept intentionally distressed for style purposes."

LMAO


----------



## tonkamama

momasaurus said:


> *Is this a thing? Wearing a really beat-up bag? *




You mean casually?  How about "how to wear a Kelly _desperately_"...    yes I admit I have that "desperate" moment from time to time but beat-up bag is not my style.


----------



## momasaurus

tonkamama said:


> You mean casually?  How about "how to wear a Kelly _desperately_"...    yes I admit I have that "desperate" moment from time to time but beat-up bag is not my style.


 :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Icyss

Ootd with Ms. K


----------



## meowmix318

Icyss said:


> Ootd with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365329



 Very stylish


----------



## Israeli_Flava

icyss said:


> ootd with ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365329



hawt mama!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502



This is just beautiful!!! The strap is very pretty too!!! I prefer this strap to others I have seen. It actually flows very well with your entire outfit! Bravo...


----------



## QuelleFromage

momasaurus said:


> Is this a thing? Wearing a really beat-up bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331840851782?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331848269409?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It IS a thing ever since the Olsens did it. To be honest, as much as I hate seeing a neglected bag, I have seen avant-garde women pull off very beaten-up BBKs and they look amazing. 
However, some of these bags currently on the 'bay are literally falling apart, and that is a whole other deal!


----------



## jyyanks

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is just beautiful!!! The strap is very pretty too!!! I prefer this strap to others I have seen. It actually flows very well with your entire outfit! Bravo...



Thanks so much Israel_Flava! It means a lot coming from such a stylish person like you!!


----------



## Icyss

meowmix318 said:


> Very stylish




Thank you[emoji253]



Israeli_Flava said:


> hawt mama!!!!




Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## luxi_max

Icyss said:


> Ootd with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365329




You are so stylish!  Very very nice K too!


----------



## nhoness

Here is me and my K32 in Black with GHW


----------



## Mpill

nhoness said:


> Here is me and my K32 in Black with GHW



I'm loving those shoes ...


----------



## Pourquoipas

nhoness said:


> Here is me and my K32 in Black with GHW



Love your casual H looks sunnies, Apple Watch and Orans included!


----------



## Momo0

nhoness said:


> Here is me and my K32 in Black with GHW



Great look!


----------



## hermespurveyor

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!


Omg you are so lucky! Congratulations love!
I think if you leave the strap on and dangling and carry it like a birkin with some jeans and a tshirt will look nice but still casual


----------



## Masao

Katel said:


> lest we forget the pic that started it all (for me, anyway
> 
> Do you guys think it Kelly 32 or 35???
> 
> 
> Renee Zellweger with her croc Kelly and canvas strap


----------



## Masao

hair-mess said:


> I'd order a matching strap.
> In my case I was actually able to safe me some money, as we already had a black strap, which I use now for the few occasions, when I wear my kelly cross body.  Here´s yesterdays example.
> 
> May I ask where did you get this strap, because I'm looking for one for my K32 as well
> 
> PS: Love your subtle colour coordination, *diamond lover*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nhoness said:


> Here is me and my K32 in Black with GHW


Love this!!! Think I need those orans


----------



## Greengoddess8

.


----------



## Masao

b_lux_fashion said:


> And here's some with 32cm in gold (locked top vs open on shoulder comparison too)
> 
> I think as long as she's not fully done up, and when you have right color palette, it can most of the time look really nice and effortless casually



OMG, you looks so perfect! I love it


----------



## hermesBB

My 32 retourne Kelly in Mykonos 
With a Chanel Cardigan


With a Chloe pleated blouse


----------



## catsinthebag

hermesBB said:


> My 32 retourne Kelly in Mykonos
> With a Chanel Cardigan
> View attachment 3454326
> 
> With a Chloe pleated blouse
> View attachment 3454328



Love both of these looks! Your Kelly is gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

Kelly 28 box calf bleu saphir with very casual outfit. [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hiiiii
Totally casssss today


----------



## jphay

i think the canvas/amazone strap should soften the look of the bag.. maybe even sling it wide open for that slouchy look? loving the bag tho!


----------



## jphay

Poshhoney said:


> Aha took a while but here they are...
> although warning that it may get you hooked on H scarves too...



so very different!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiii
> Totally casssss today



Beautiful and effortless, just perfect!


----------



## lanit

My canvas Kelly strap arrived a few weeks ago, love it with my vintage 28 evercalf Kelly. My first Kelly and I am thrilled with her softness and look.


----------



## luckylove

lanit said:


> My canvas Kelly strap arrived a few weeks ago, love it with my vintage 28 evercalf Kelly. My first Kelly and I am thrilled with her softness and look.
> 
> View attachment 3456582



Lanit, this looks stunning on you!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiii
> Totally casssss today


Gorgeous my dear!!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

lanit said:


> My canvas Kelly strap arrived a few weeks ago, love it with my vintage 28 evercalf Kelly. My first Kelly and I am thrilled with her softness and look.
> 
> View attachment 3456582


You look wonderful with a Kelly Lanit!


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> My canvas Kelly strap arrived a few weeks ago, love it with my vintage 28 evercalf Kelly. My first Kelly and I am thrilled with her softness and look.
> 
> View attachment 3456582



Fabulous lanit!!!  So jealous that you can get these canvas straps made up by your local artisan (such a person does not exist at my H store, so I would have to order one through


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lanit said:


> My canvas Kelly strap arrived a few weeks ago, love it with my vintage 28 evercalf Kelly. My first Kelly and I am thrilled with her softness and look.
> 
> View attachment 3456582


Love the casual vibe with the canvas strap !


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiii
> Totally casssss today


You look fantastic!!! Have you named your treasure yet?


----------



## ermottina

Electric blue autumn


----------



## wilmi

very beautiful!  have a great day!


----------



## Love_Couture

Shopping (again [emoji6]) the other day.  My K with red [emoji519] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]️️


----------



## Sienna220

Adorable!


----------



## LVGLITTER

Sarah_sarah said:


> I may be committing a crime but had to do a cross-body look for my K25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333562


Love crossbody kelly!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lanit said:


> My canvas Kelly strap arrived a few weeks ago, love it with my vintage 28 evercalf Kelly. My first Kelly and I am thrilled with her softness and look.
> 
> View attachment 3456582





ermottina said:


> Electric blue autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497976





Love_Couture said:


> Shopping (again [emoji6]) the other day.  My K with red [emoji519] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]️️
> View attachment 3515782



Ladies, your outfits are gorgeous and all I could think is STEAL THAT LOOK while browsing your posts, lol. 
Bravo on the amazing eye-candy!!! Thanks so much *lanit, ermottina* and *Love_Couture*.


----------



## Love_Couture

My K, Neo booties, and H cardigan. I am very in love. Thank you very much for letting me share. [emoji173]️


----------



## 30gold

Ladies, all of you are looking fabulous.  You rock!


----------



## Icyss

With Ms. K[emoji7]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here with birdie K25 pretty casual.


----------



## Love_Couture

Took Ms Noir K for a walk this afternoon in my usual Jean outfit. Thanks for letting me share. Have a fabulous weekend. [emoji173]️


----------



## LDDChanel

hermesBB said:


> My 32 retourne Kelly in Mykonos
> With a Chanel Cardigan
> View attachment 3454326
> 
> With a Chloe pleated blouse
> View attachment 3454328


LOVE this color and the way you style it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Icyss said:


> With Ms. K[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543556



Love your boots! Will you please ID them? [emoji173]


----------



## LovEmAll

From my IG.  I think I really only wear my K casually.  The vintage feel just goes so well with jeans to me [emoji7]


----------



## divya

Kelly32 rouge Casaque


----------



## Blingaddict

I am really hoping my next H bag will be a Kelly. H gods its in your hands [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## suziez

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG.  I think I really only wear my K casually.  The vintage feel just goes so well with jeans to me [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622675


I adore these colors together.


----------



## Meta

Took my Black Beauty SO K25 on her maiden voyage this afternoon. I intended to wear the bag casually, hence ordering the maximum length for the shoulder strap.


----------



## Ici

I am always casual so i think i fit right in


----------



## Rhl2987

Ici said:


> I am always casual so i think i fit right in


Love your layered, sporty look


----------



## azukitea

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG.  I think I really only wear my K casually.  The vintage feel just goes so well with jeans to me [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622675


perfect styling you have there, the brown/gold go really well with the grey


----------



## chibigogo

Drooling over all the great ideas of wearing Kelly casually... [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Ici said:


> I am always casual so i think i fit right in



I love how you wear this outfit! The kelly matches really well!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Running errands! With kids always Kelly!


----------



## Kelly Star

Ici said:


> I am always casual so i think i fit right in



Hi Ici, may I ask the color and leather of your Kelly, and is it 28? Do you find sellier comfortable to reach into or is the rigid form a challenge in that sense? 

You look lovely wearing your Kelly casually, by the way, enjoy [emoji4][emoji175][emoji253]


----------



## heart_hermes

Orangefanatic said:


> Running errands! With kids always Kelly!


Loving the casual look!  May I ask what size your Kelly is?  I also have a small child and am considering either 32 or 35.  Thanks!


----------



## Ici

Kelly Star said:


> Hi Ici, may I ask the color and leather of your Kelly, and is it 28? Do you find sellier comfortable to reach into or is the rigid form a challenge in that sense?
> 
> You look lovely wearing your Kelly casually, by the way, enjoy [emoji4][emoji175][emoji253]


Thank you.  Check your pm.


----------



## LDDChanel

I love your orange Kelly! 


Orangefanatic said:


> Running errands! With kids always Kelly!


----------



## Orangefanatic

LDDChanel said:


> I love your orange Kelly!


Thank you  Its my 1st Kelly !!!!


----------



## Austintx

My first Hermes bag!


----------



## missD

I missed this thread!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> K32.
> View attachment 3702055



Jenaywins just posted a really cute casual kelly look in the Hermes in Action thread post #32470.


----------



## LDDChanel

Austintx said:


> My first Hermes bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702014



Love it! You look great. What size is this one?


----------



## corezone

This is my first Kelly and we like to go shopping together


----------



## Orangefanatic

heart_hermes said:


> Loving the casual look!  May I ask what size your Kelly is?  I also have a small child and am considering either 32 or 35.  Thanks!


Thank you! Its 32  Its just perfect size with kids!!!! I think 35 is too big with 1 handle IMO.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Its not usual look, cross body Kelly. But Iove this look! Its like breaking the rule!!!!


----------



## Austintx

LDDChanel said:


> Love it! You look great. What size is this one?



Sorry just saw your post!  Thanks!!  It's 35cm


----------



## Dluvch

Orangefanatic said:


> Its not usual look, cross body Kelly. But Iove this look! Its like breaking the rule!!!!


What size is your Kelly, I'm in love!


----------



## birkin10600

Kelly 35 sellier box calf rough H in casual mode!


----------



## ryomat

I think I'm way too casual with Kelly?


----------



## kmoore925

@Corzone   What did you use to lengthen the strap? It looks beautiful


----------



## Lanymara

ryomat said:


> I think I'm way too casual with Kelly?



I love all casual Kelly combos, this one especially! [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ryomat said:


> I think I'm way too casual with Kelly?


Love the way you wear kelly!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ryomat said:


> I think I'm way too casual with Kelly?


Love the look ! Matches your K perfectly.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Dira said:


> What size is your Kelly, I'm in love!


Its 28!!!!


----------



## jenayb

I actually love Ks for casual daytime looks! The shoulder strap is so effortless. Being hands-free is a definite plus over the B! [emoji12] 

View attachment 3714840


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> I actually love Ks for casual daytime looks! The shoulder strap is so effortless. Being hands-free is a definite plus over the B! [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3714840



It looks beautiful with your lace dress. So summery.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> It looks beautiful with your lace dress. So summery.



Thank you! I just love the pop of colour for the season.


----------



## cuselover

jenaywins said:


> I actually love Ks for casual daytime looks! The shoulder strap is so effortless. Being hands-free is a definite plus over the B! [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3714840



Looks amazing may I ask what size is this sellier?


----------



## jenayb

cuselover said:


> Looks amazing may I ask what size is this sellier?



Thank you - it's a 25.


----------



## Alexa67

corezone said:


> This is my first Kelly and we like to go shopping together
> 
> View attachment 3714357
> View attachment 3714358



Very pretty,


----------



## Sparkledolll

This is how I wear mine [emoji4]


----------



## corezone

Alexa67 said:


> Very pretty,





kmoore925 said:


> @Corzone   What did you use to lengthen the strap? It looks beautiful


Thank you, I got the idea from someone else on this forum; so I used a bag charm and a piece of Hermes ribbon woven through it, just so it was a little less gold.


----------



## nicole0612

corezone said:


> Thank you, I got the idea from someone else on this forum; so I used a bag charm and a piece of Hermes ribbon woven through it, just so it was a little less gold.


What a great idea!  I was wondering how you got that charm to be longer 
I wonder if there is any way to get the belt version to work as a strap extender...


----------



## foxgal

jyyanks said:


> Here's my me with my Rouge H kelly sporting a new Rebecca Minkoff strap
> 
> View attachment 3346502



OK, I know this isn't an Hermes, so if this is totally inappropriate to post here - my apologies. But since I saw jyyanks post with the Minkoff guitar strap, I just wanted to share another example of a guitar strap on a structured top handle bag. I found this strap on Etsy and there are lots of options with the ability to coordinate with hardware color. One day I'll be posting here with my hg Kelly, but until then I love my vintage Ferragamo.


----------



## seasounds

With a Kate Spade strap: https://m.katespade.com/products/mi...ks-strap-tassel-shop&dwvar_PXRU7850_color=098

Matches the Rouge Casaque really well.


----------



## lamsis

I think I wear it pretty causally, love my pre-loved tri-color kelly 32 sellier. It is not as big as I had thought. Indeed cool and can handle it causally. I am only 5’1”.


----------



## csshopper

nicole0612 said:


> What a great idea!  I was wondering how you got that charm to be longer
> I wonder if there is any way to get the belt version to work as a strap extender...


Nicole, here is the solution I use to extend my Kelly and Bolide straps to make the bags cross body when I want that security and convenience when traveling. I like that I can use this on multiple bags and save the time and money of having new straps ordered from H. In addition to extenders Mautto makes straps of all kinds and the options for leathers and canvas and hardware are numerous. Also great customer service and they will do custom work. I have just ordered a canvas strap for my new to me Kelly which has GHW, a first as all my other bags are PHW.  Can't get photo to load will try later, sorry.


----------



## csshopper

csshopper said:


> Nicole, here is the solution I use to extend my Kelly and Bolide straps to make the bags cross body when I want that security and convenience when traveling. I like that I can use this on multiple bags and save the time and money of having new straps ordered from H. In addition to extenders Mautto makes straps of all kinds and the options for leathers and canvas and hardware are numerous. Also great customer service and they will do custom work. I have just ordered a canvas strap for my new to me Kelly which has GHW, a first as all my other bags are PHW.  Can't get photo to load will try later, sorry.


----------



## nicole0612

csshopper said:


> Nicole, here is the solution I use to extend my Kelly and Bolide straps to make the bags cross body when I want that security and convenience when traveling. I like that I can use this on multiple bags and save the time and money of having new straps ordered from H. In addition to extenders Mautto makes straps of all kinds and the options for leathers and canvas and hardware are numerous. Also great customer service and they will do custom work. I have just ordered a canvas strap for my new to me Kelly which has GHW, a first as all my other bags are PHW.  Can't get photo to load will try later, sorry.




Thank you very much for posting this. This looks like a such cost-effective and tasteful way to extend the strap, thank you for the reference. I have 2 Kellys that would be much more practical if they had the option to go cross body. Like you, I have a young son, and sometimes I need both hands free.


----------



## phy6girl

I ordered a long crossbody canvas strap for my vintage kelly, and I am tall and I really think the look is good and so much more casual than carrying it in the hand. A friend (who is quite petite) had a quite short canvas strap made and wears her kelly right under her arm, which is very cute on her, and also casual.


----------



## Couture Coco

Loving everyone's looks - so inspiring and one of my most favourite threads - thank you! Here's my vintage K28 in vert fonce box. The strap is shorter because it's vintage and I can only manage due to being under 5'  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Orangefanatic

heart_hermes said:


> Loving the casual look!  May I ask what size your Kelly is?  I also have a small child and am considering either 32 or 35.  Thanks!


This is size 32, sorry I didn't reply earlier...


----------



## bunnyNwife

My usual look - casual blue/white with my K.


----------



## won

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3851019
> 
> My usual look - casual blue/white with my K.


I like your casual look, you matched it well with your kelly. May I know what color is your gorgeous ms K?


----------



## bunnyNwife

won said:


> I like your casual look, you matched it well with your kelly. May I know what color is your gorgeous ms K?



Thanks .. it’s turquoise in Chèvre Mysore. Under diff lightning it shows diff hues, the Beauty of Chèvre. 
Another blue casual look.


----------



## won

bunnyNwife said:


> Thanks .. it’s turquoise in Chèvre Mysore. Under diff lightning it shows diff hues, the Beauty of Chèvre.
> Another blue casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851074


Wow such a beauty. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bunnyNwife said:


> Thanks .. it’s turquoise in Chèvre Mysore. Under diff lightning it shows diff hues, the Beauty of Chèvre.
> Another blue casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851074


It's beautiful! Love that colour


----------



## mcpro




----------



## LVjudy

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3851592



Adore your kelly/twilly combination. Is that a 32?


----------



## mcpro

LVjudy said:


> Adore your kelly/twilly combination. Is that a 32?



thank you, it's 35 ...


----------



## KellyObsessed

Mcpro you look great with a Kelly 35!   Do you mind revealing how tall your are?    I think I want a 32; but maybe I can get away with a 35.


----------



## mcpro

KellyObsessed said:


> Mcpro you look great with a Kelly 35!   Do you mind revealing how tall your are?    I think I want a 32; but maybe I can get away with a 35.



I'm only 5'1. and I'm a big bag girl ... all my bags are size 35  even Chanel  I only like jumbo... I really want a 32 but when I got offered with this and try in on,  hmmmm... I  love it..


thank you KellyObsessed


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies,
Sorry if this is a bit off topic - but have any of you found the hardware loops on your Kelly bags scratch where you latch on your strap?  It looks like my PHW is peeling off, it is more than just scratches, and from the constant taking off/putting on my bag strap.  I guess it's from the claws on the handbag strap. I am a bit surprised given I thought It would hold up better. TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry if this is a bit off topic - but have any of you found the hardware loops on your Kelly bags scratch where you latch on your strap?  It looks like my PHW is peeling off, it is more than just scratches, and from the constant taking off/putting on my bag strap.  I guess it's from the claws on the handbag strap. I am a bit surprised given I thought It would hold up better. TIA


Never  happened before 
Never seen  before 
Omg coconut  you're the  first
Show us


----------



## Coconuts40

bagidiotic said:


> Never  happened before
> Never seen  before
> Omg coconut  you're the  first
> Show us



Oh no, I'm so sad !!
I can't capture it by photo on my Kelly. It's too faint to capture by photo but it looks like where I latch my strap on, the latch scratched the hardware,  but it looks like more than a scratch, almost like the top coat of the palladium cracked or peeled off. It's a small area, but now  I don't want to put my strap on for fear it will make it worse.

Thank you ladies, I found an old thread that talks about chipping. I will likely continue to use it and see how it goes until I have a chance to go to Hermes. They need to remove the handle to replace these PHW handle rings and I am not prepared to do that.


----------



## bobo88888

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3851019
> 
> My usual look - casual blue/white with my K.


What is the size of your kelly? Very nice


----------



## bunnyNwife

bobo88888 said:


> What is the size of your kelly? Very nice



Thanks! It’s a K28. 

I used to Hv a K32 but just find it tad big relatively big on my 152cm height. K28 is just so perfect on me [emoji4]


----------



## susanq

arabesques said:


> Since I'm littering the forum with this picture, I thought I'd add it here.  This is a 1958 28cm bottle green Kelly worn very casually with a biker jacket, skinnies, and boots.  I love wearing a 28cm Kelly out for the day; even though this one doesn't come with a strap (and I wouldn't add one to this bag) and I must carry it in my hand, it's so light I don't even think about it.
> 
> The 28cm Kelly is the PERFECT city bag.


Oh my goodness am I in love with your bag. I love the color and for how old it is, it is amazing! I have serious bag envy!


----------



## juss

birkin10600 said:


> Kelly 35 sellier box calf rough H in casual mode!
> View attachment 3714523
> View attachment 3714525
> View attachment 3714528


I love this bag on you. I am considering K 35 box rouge and hesitate if it would look ok on me. May i ask how tall are you? Do you use it a lot? Thanks!


----------



## birkin10600

Thank you. I use it a lot, it's light weight and roomy. I am 5'4".


----------



## juss

Th


birkin10600 said:


> Thank you. I use it a lot, it's light weight and roomy. I am 5'4".


Thank you! Your photo makes it very tempting i must admit . I am 6'1 but was convinced 35 sellier would not look good on me as too big (i had sad experience with 35 togo, couldnt bring myself to like it), but i love sellier and box so much. And this color!!


----------



## birkin10600

juss said:


> Th
> 
> Thank you! Your photo makes it very tempting i must admit . I am 6'1 but was convinced 35 sellier would not look good on me as too big (i had sad experience with 35 togo, couldnt bring myself to like it), but i love sellier and box so much. And this color!!


 Thank you! [emoji4] For a 6 footer lady, I am sure this bag will look great on you. I love sellier box calf rouge H too. It's a quintessential and classic Hermes bag.


----------



## corezone

Shopping at the Bullring in Birmingham - like a red bag to a bull


----------



## ailoveresale

I’ve been wanting to contribute to this thread and now I can, now that I have my Kelly!

With rag&bone coat and scarf, tibi sweater, frame denim, Vince sneakers. And a little one.


----------



## Austintx

Out with Toffee K


----------



## ladysarah

Resurrection


----------



## DR2014

corezone said:


> Shopping at the Bullring in Birmingham - like a red bag to a bull
> 
> View attachment 3873050


Hi corezone - can you share the details about your Kelly?  Thank you!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Casual is absolutely my thing - always wear my Kelly very casually as can be seen here


----------



## kathydep

I struggled with using my Kelly bags that I almost let one go because I dress VERY casually 99.9% of the time. No twilly or charm did the trick until the tressage strap came along and worked it’s magic! With the strap, the Kelly no longer looked “too serious” to me and works with my casual lifestyle/outfits.


----------



## corezone

DR2014 said:


> Hi corezone - can you share the details about your Kelly?  Thank you!


No problem, it's a 32 sellier in bordeaux with gold hardware. I purchased thinking it was ardennes, but tpf members suggested it was more likely to be chevre.  I love it and get a lot of casual use out of it - I'm not really one for dressing up.


----------



## corezone

kathydep said:


> I struggled with using my Kelly bags that I almost let one go because I dress VERY casually 99.9% of the time. No twilly or charm did the trick until the tressage strap came along and worked it’s magic! With the strap, the Kelly no longer looked “too serious” to me and works with my casual lifestyle/outfits.


That's a gorgeous combination.


----------



## DR2014

corezone said:


> No problem, it's a 32 sellier in bordeaux with gold hardware. I purchased thinking it was ardennes, but tpf members suggested it was more likely to be chevre.  I love it and get a lot of casual use out of it - I'm not really one for dressing up.


I love it!!


----------



## Purse snob

Running errands on a Saturday. My hands are free to take elevator selfie [emoji5]


----------



## Bling&Bags

Purse snob said:


> Running errands on a Saturday. My hands are free to take elevator selfie [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140116


 Love how casually you rock the BBK!


----------



## Purse snob

Bling&Bags said:


> Love how casually you rock the BBK!



Thanks [emoji5]


----------



## tinkling

Over the fence over this one. Does it look too formal or mature? I will usually be in shorts for weekend usage


----------



## DYH

Casual Friday
Pls excuse the bathroom selfie. I took it in a hurry and only bc a friend wants to know where the bag hits if worn cross body


----------



## Newbie88

tinkling said:


> Over the fence over this one. Does it look too formal or mature? I will usually be in shorts for weekend usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145467


It looks nice on you and using a bright coloured twilly or strap should help to make it look less formal. Hope that helps!


----------



## Prinipessa

kathydep said:


> I struggled with using my Kelly bags that I almost let one go because I dress VERY casually 99.9% of the time. No twilly or charm did the trick until the tressage strap came along and worked it’s magic! With the strap, the Kelly no longer looked “too serious” to me and works with my casual lifestyle/outfits.


Love the strap, what a fun look, and I love the shoes too.


----------



## doloresmia

My contribution of my little RV jewel! She is a 25 and has ghw


----------



## MsAli

Jeans, t-shirt and belt...and, of course, my casual Kelly


----------



## lala28

I think I’ve worn my Kellys casually 99% of the time! Wearing them crossbody is one way to “dress down” a Kelly, especially a sellier which tends to look more formal because of its structured shape.  I also find that carrying the larger Kelly sizes on the crook of my arm gives off a more casual vibe than when I hand carry the smaller sized Kellys.


----------



## lala28




----------



## am2022

Omg lala it’s so good to see you’re back !!! ❤️ love all the postings !!! My love for kelly runs deep as well !!! Pls post more !!!


----------



## Purse snob

Sellier worn casually with Adidas shoes and Nike outfit. I am cinsidering getting a pair of triple s... to wear casual with my K


----------



## Greendragon

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!



I have B/Ks and honestly I love K way more than B . I feel K more functions as fit from day though night , I didn’t like to carry B to dinner but K ... but that is just my one cent .


----------



## Austintx

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4194483
> 
> Sellier worn casually with Adidas shoes and Nike outfit. I am cinsidering getting a pair of triple s... to wear casual with my K



Love the sellier K with sneakers!  What size your Kelly?


----------



## Purse snob

Austintx said:


> Love the sellier K with sneakers!  What size your Kelly?



K32


----------



## MsAli

lala28 said:


> I think I’ve worn my Kellys casually 99% of the time! Wearing them crossbody is one way to “dress down” a Kelly, especially a sellier which tends to look more formal because of its structured shape.  I also find that carrying the larger Kelly sizes on the crook of my arm gives off a more casual vibe than when I hand carry the smaller sized Kellys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193483
> View attachment 4193485
> View attachment 4193487
> View attachment 4193489
> View attachment 4193490


Wow! What beautiful scarf/bag combos!


----------



## doni

Love this. There is something about a gold/naturel Kelly with PHW that makes it easy to style casually yet would always look super sharp.


----------



## Purse snob

Kelly x uniqlo


----------



## am2022

Agree with gold kelly with palladium hardware - my most used K !!
Sneakers jeans and shirt - lounging with me at Hearst castle !!! Thanks ladies for letting me share !!!


----------



## MsAli

Casual Kelly w my ripped jeans


----------



## disappeared

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4206859
> 
> Kelly x uniqlo


Chic! Is this a 28?


----------



## Purse snob

disappeared said:


> Chic! Is this a 28?



This is a 32 [emoji846]


----------



## doni

amacasa said:


> Agree with gold kelly with palladium hardware - my most used K !!
> Sneakers jeans and shirt - lounging with me at Hearst castle !!! Thanks ladies for letting me share !!!



Looks great. Is that a 32 or?


----------



## doloresmia

From instagram - love this whole thing!


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> From instagram - love this whole thing!
> 
> View attachment 4214176



Forget when I’m older! I’d like to dress like that today. [emoji7]


----------



## missD

doloresmia said:


> From instagram - love this whole thing!
> 
> View attachment 4214176


Is that a Barenia kelly?


----------



## jmen

missD said:


> Is that a Barenia kelly?


I think so.  My eyeballs zoomed right to it and my thought was wowzer a barenia Kelly!


----------



## doloresmia

I tried to replicate her insouciance and ended up looking sloppy. Sad.

The pieces look like they work but on me it was overwhelming to my stature. Next time will try with black fitted pants, top and proper heels.


----------



## etoupebirkin

doloresmia said:


> From instagram - love this whole thing!
> 
> View attachment 4214176


You and me both!!!


----------



## ladysarah

Casual gets a whole new meaning...


----------



## am2022

doni said:


> Looks great. Is that a 32 or?


Yes a 32 !


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> I tried to replicate her insouciance and ended up looking sloppy. Sad.
> 
> The pieces look like they work but on me it was overwhelming to my stature. Next time will try with black fitted pants, top and proper heels.
> 
> View attachment 4214964



Yes you could do so much with that amazing k....the photo above could be you!


----------



## am2022

doloresmia said:


> I tried to replicate her insouciance and ended up looking sloppy. Sad.
> 
> The pieces look like they work but on me it was overwhelming to my stature. Next time will try with black fitted pants, top and proper heels.
> 
> View attachment 4214964


Do show us !!! ❤️


----------



## catsinthebag

I am almost always casual ... jeans, C’est la Fete 70 cm silk, and Barenia K35. Sorry for the weird angle, for some reason I had a lot of trouble taking this shot!


----------



## doloresmia

amacasa said:


> Do show us !!! [emoji173]️



Lol - I saw a view of myself in a mirror in Nordstrom and realized why my DH said absolutely please wear this outfit when we are NOT together. I looked like a demented Ewok with a very very nice handbag [emoji3]


----------



## catsinthebag

doloresmia said:


> Lol - I saw a view of myself in a mirror in Nordstrom and realized why my DH said absolutely please wear this outfit when we are NOT together. I looked like a demented Ewok with a very very nice handbag [emoji3][/QUOTp


----------



## am2022

doloresmia said:


> Lol - I saw a view of myself in a mirror in Nordstrom and realized why my DH said absolutely please wear this outfit when we are NOT together. I looked like a demented Ewok with a very very nice handbag [emoji3]


And this is one of the few times I laughed out loud in a coffee shop... Needed that ... thanks ...but possibly an adorable ewok dear !!! ❤️


----------



## casseyelsie

catsinthebag said:


> I am almost always casual ... jeans, C’est la Fete 70 cm silk, and Barenia K35. Sorry for the weird angle, for some reason I had a lot of trouble taking this shot!
> 
> View attachment 4215724



So Lovely!


----------



## catsinthebag

casseyelsie said:


> So Lovely!



Aww, thanks!


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Lol - I saw a view of myself in a mirror in Nordstrom and realized why my DH said absolutely please wear this outfit when we are NOT together. I looked like a demented Ewok with a very very nice handbag [emoji3]


 I don’t know, I can totally see you in the look I posted... what is an ewok?


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Lol - I saw a view of myself in a mirror in Nordstrom and realized why my DH said absolutely please wear this outfit when we are NOT together. I looked like a demented Ewok with a very very nice handbag [emoji3]


 I don’t know, I can totally see you in the look I posted... what is an ewok?


----------



## etoupebirkin

An Ewok is an adorable fuzzy creature from Star Wars Return of the Jedi. Google it.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> I don’t know, I can totally see you in the look I posted... what is an ewok?



I am going to try the look you posted but change out the boots!

Ewok


----------



## MsAli

doloresmia said:


> Lol - I saw a view of myself in a mirror in Nordstrom and realized why my DH said absolutely please wear this outfit when we are NOT together. I looked like a demented Ewok with a very very nice handbag [emoji3]


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> I am going to try the look you posted but change out the boots!
> 
> Ewok
> 
> View attachment 4216299


If you do try the look please post a photo. Those boots are very much a london thing, I own a pair...they are good for city walking. No you don’t look like the little furry alien, but you do have a sense of humour which is a rare trait. Rarer than the divine Kelly.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> If you do try the look please post a photo. Those boots are very much a london thing, I own a pair...they are good for city walking. No you don’t look like the little furry alien, but you do have a sense of humour which is a rare trait. Rarer than the divine Kelly.



This is what I wore today. Worked out much better because it elongated me. My coat, boots and leggings were something Poldark could wear!


----------



## DR2014

doloresmia said:


> This is what I wore today. Worked out much better because it elongated me. My coat, boots and leggings were something Poldark could wear!
> 
> View attachment 4216686


Wow, I need you to style me!  Stat!


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> This is what I wore today. Worked out much better because it elongated me. My coat, boots and leggings were something Poldark could wear!
> 
> View attachment 4216686



Lovely outfit as always! [emoji7] and jealous that you can wear a scarf, coat and boots right now - the high today was 82F in my area.


----------



## doloresmia

DR2014 said:


> Wow, I need you to style me!  Stat!



Come on over! I love to play with people’s closets!


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Lovely outfit as always! [emoji7] and jealous that you can wear a scarf, coat and boots right now - the high today was 82F in my area.



How are you! Don’t be jealous, I am facing 6 plus months of rain now.... and I have to work to not end up in looking like a mushroom in some shapeless raincoat and galoshes. I wish I looked great in a trench, but not so much.


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> How are you! Don’t be jealous, I am facing 6 plus months of rain now.... and I have to work to not end up in looking like a mushroom in some shapeless raincoat and galoshes. I wish I looked great in a trench, but not so much.



Tired! My closet looking worse than ever. [emoji30]

Sorry to hear about the rain! If a trench doesn’t work, how about a cape/poncho type? The K can still go on the shoulder or crossbody (to stay on topic [emoji51]) if you have a long enough strap...or maybe putting a belt over the waist of your more shapeless coats to give you some definition?


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Tired! My closet looking worse than ever. [emoji30]
> 
> Sorry to hear about the rain! If a trench doesn’t work, how about a cape/poncho type? The K can still go on the shoulder or crossbody (to stay on topic [emoji51]) if you have a long enough strap...or maybe putting a belt over the waist of your more shapeless coats to give you some definition?



I can wear draped or cropped ponchos like these Wolford ones







But anything with structure makes me look silly since I have wide shoulders and breasts.



I only have the one K and am satisfied as she is perfection but it means I only have one demonstration option.[emoji3]


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> I can wear draped or cropped ponchos like these Wolford ones
> 
> View attachment 4217133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217134
> 
> 
> But anything with structure makes me look silly since I have wide shoulders and breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one K and am satisfied as she is perfection but it means I only have one demonstration option.[emoji3]




[emoji7][emoji7] Love these outfits! The video is so funny [emoji23] - you always post the best things [emoji253]


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] Love these outfits! The video is so funny [emoji23] - you always post the best things [emoji253]



Isn’t this video hilarious? If only you lived in a rainy climate, we could get one for BeBe.


----------



## Greendragon

I feel K is more easy for me ...


----------



## madamelizaking

I don’t know if it gets more causal than this, but I suppose it would be if you wore your pajamas out.  I think that the Kelly is the perfect all day and night bag.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> This is what I wore today. Worked out much better because it elongated me. My coat, boots and leggings were something Poldark could wear!
> 
> View attachment 4216686


I know this is an old post, but I love your non-Ewok look and I’m having a huge crush on your Kelly!! 
I’ve had a red(-ish) H bag on my wishlist for a long time. I love everything from Bordeaux to Orange Poppy and from Kelly Cut to Birkin 30. Too many beautiful reds to choose from!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh no, I'm so sad !!
> I can't capture it by photo on my Kelly. It's too faint to capture by photo but it looks like where I latch my strap on, the latch scratched the hardware,  but it looks like more than a scratch, almost like the top coat of the palladium cracked or peeled off. It's a small area, but now  I don't want to put my strap on for fear it will make it worse.
> 
> Thank you ladies, I found an old thread that talks about chipping. I will likely continue to use it and see how it goes until I have a chance to go to Hermes. They need to remove the handle to replace these PHW handle rings and I am not prepared to do that.


The same think happened to my K25 with gold HW. A tiny piece of the edge chipped off a couple of months after I got the bag. Since it’s not noticeable I’m not doing anything about it until anything major happens to the bag and I need to send it to the spa.

I wear my black Epsom K25 as a day to night bag, so seeing all these gorgeous Ks here, worn casually with great looks make me miss her so much! 
Glad I’ll be seeing her soon!


----------



## doloresmia

blondissima777 said:


> I know this is an old post, but I love your non-Ewok look and I’m having a huge crush on your Kelly!!
> I’ve had a red(-ish) H bag on my wishlist for a long time. I love everything from Bordeaux to Orange Poppy and from Kelly Cut to Birkin 30. Too many beautiful reds to choose from!



Hugs! So many beautiful H reds! I totally agree. RV is and has always been my favorite.... [emoji7][emoji8]

Now we need to see some of your Outfits with Kelly!


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Hugs! So many beautiful H reds! I totally agree. RV is and has always been my favorite.... [emoji7][emoji8]
> 
> Now we need to see some of your Outfits with Kelly!



Adding pix of instagrammer elborn_doris. Love her style, just discovered her today. Wish I had her long legs!


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Adding pix of instagrammer elborn_doris. Love her style, just discovered her today. Wish I had her long legs!



One more... she looks cold though


----------



## lanit

I am most definitely a casual kelly wearer...blue nuit 28 SO brushed silver hdw with Tressage woven strap for cross body wear.


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> I am most definitely a casual kelly wearer...blue nuit 28 SO brushed silver hdw with Tressage woven strap for cross body wear.
> 
> View attachment 4307021
> View attachment 4307022


I’m going to fly to your place and steal this bag right out of your closet!!
❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> I’m going to fly to your place and steal this bag right out of your closet!!
> ❤️❤️❤️


Come and play dear *hclubfan*!


----------



## sf_newyorker

lanit said:


> I am most definitely a casual kelly wearer...blue nuit 28 SO brushed silver hdw with Tressage woven strap for cross body wear.
> 
> View attachment 4307021
> View attachment 4307022


 This is exactly how I will wear my future K28!


----------



## DYH

I’ve posted this in the action thread but thought i would share it here as well


----------



## nicolj

I'm new to the Kelly club!! Going to read through the thread but thoughts on a non-H strap? I had this from Mautto from a LV bag... its vintage and the strap it came with is way too short for me to wear crossbody!


----------



## Newbie2016

lanit said:


> I am most definitely a casual kelly wearer...blue nuit 28 SO brushed silver hdw with Tressage woven strap for cross body wear.
> 
> View attachment 4307021
> View attachment 4307022



Nice strap!  Is this the 25mm and is it comfortable?


----------



## lanit

Newbie2016 said:


> Nice strap!  Is this the 25mm and is it comfortable?


Its super comfortable! This is the 105 length. More comfy than regular kelly strap for cross body wear.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Birdie and me very casually at the beach:


----------



## Swedishstyle

DYH said:


> I’ve posted this in the action thread but thought i would share it here as well
> 
> View attachment 4325753


I love everything about this photo! Is that a Kelly 28 retourne in etain? Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chalintorn

My casual look.


----------



## xiaoxiao

chalintorn said:


> My casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435886



Love love love!


----------



## DR2014

chalintorn said:


> My casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435886


chalintorn, you are inspiring me big time!!  Is your kelly black box?  I have a BBK also but I hesitate to wear it so casually, but I really want to get over that!!  You look fabulous!


----------



## doloresmia

chalintorn said:


> My casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435886



Gorgeous!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You look like a runway model!! Inspiring!!
What size is this? 28?



chalintorn said:


> My casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435886


----------



## chalintorn

DR2014 said:


> chalintorn, you are inspiring me big time!!  Is your kelly black box?  I have a BBK also but I hesitate to wear it so casually, but I really want to get over that!!  You look fabulous!


 Mine is Epsom! I always wear jeans as my uniform. This bag goes with everything!


----------



## chalintorn

gettinpurseonal said:


> You look like a runway model!! Inspiring!!
> What size is this? 28?


Mine is 25!


----------



## chalintorn

T


doloresmia said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## chalintorn

Another casual day with white shirt, blue denim, and my k25!


----------



## tlamdang08

I was in Paris last Easter to visit the H-Museum , I had my Kelly cross body and it very casual.


----------



## bagidiotic

chalintorn said:


> Another casual day with white shirt, blue denim, and my k25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436810


Excuse me are you h model?


----------



## bagidiotic

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4436822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Paris last Easter to visit the H-Museum , I had my Kelly cross body and it very casual.


Love that giant birkin 
It's a must to take picture 
I took a shot too lol so iconic


----------



## xiaoxiao

bagidiotic said:


> Excuse me are you h model?



I feel the same way! Truly stunning and unique @chalintorn


----------



## allywchu1

the look is perhaps too casual...


----------



## lindaw

allywchu1 said:


> the look is perhaps too casual...



To me it’s perfect!


----------



## lindaw

chalintorn said:


> Another casual day with white shirt, blue denim, and my k25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436810



Stunning!!


----------



## diane278

lindaw said:


> To me it’s perfect!


+1


----------



## GoldFish8

allywchu1 said:


> the look is perhaps too casual...


Perfection! This is “goals” on so many levels


----------



## chalintorn

bagidiotic said:


> Excuse me are you h model?





xiaoxiao said:


> I feel the same way! Truly stunning and unique @chalintorn


Thank you! ^^


----------



## Random Walks

doloresmia said:


> I can wear draped or cropped ponchos like these Wolford ones
> 
> View attachment 4217133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217134
> 
> 
> But anything with structure makes me look silly since I have wide shoulders and breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one K and am satisfied as she is perfection but it means I only have one demonstration option.[emoji3]




@doloresmia, i love the outfits you created with the red kelly. May I know what color is this red? And is it a Sellier or Retourne? Thanks.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

bagidiotic said:


> Excuse me are you h model?


Right??? In every photo she is dressed impeccably!!! And that haircut though:  Amazing!!!


----------



## ladysarah

allywchu1 said:


> the look is perhaps too casual...


its nice to see older bags being used. Love it!


----------



## HJeon




----------



## tlamdang08

Very casual today


----------



## baggirl1986

Laetitya said:


> Hello ladies,
> My mother has given me her Kelly which she barely used for my 30th birthday. It is absolutely beautiful, a rich brick red with goldtone hardware. However, I usually dress rather casually and normally opt for less structured handbags such as Balenciaga. I am not trying to sound ungrateful as I know how beautiful this bag is however it does not really suit my lifestyle as it is. Do you have any ideas of how to wear it more casually or make it looks slightly younger? Perhaps by adding a longer strap?
> I doubt I would ever be able to exchange it for a Birkin as I seem to remember those are more expensive than Kellys, right? Thank you!


I think both Birkin and Kelly look absolutely stunning when worn casually, my favorite option to wear


----------



## baggirl1986

HJeon said:


>


What color is this? It looks beautiful


----------



## HJeon

baggirl1986 said:


> What color is this? It looks beautiful


Thank you it’s gold


----------



## GoldFish8

At the park with the kids. Doesn’t get more casual than this


----------



## craielover

HJeon said:


>


beautiful beautiful top that matches your Gold Kelly well!


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> At the park with the kids. Doesn’t get more casual than this


And stylish at the same time!


----------



## GoldFish8

kleider said:


> And stylish at the same time!


Aww thank you dear! It’s funny because my outfit is less than $50. T-shirt is from madewell ($35) and skirt is from H&M ($8 on sale!) 

Styling the Kelly casually is my jam. Have yet to style the Kelly “fancy”


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Aww thank you dear! It’s funny because my outfit is less than $50. T-shirt is from madewell ($35) and skirt is from H&M ($8 on sale!)
> 
> Styling the Kelly casually is my jam. Have yet to style the Kelly “fancy”


I think that's totally fine. Dress fancy is only for certain occasions.


----------



## baggirl1986

GoldFish8 said:


> At the park with the kids. Doesn’t get more casual than this


It looks great!


----------



## GoldFish8

baggirl1986 said:


> It looks great!


Thank you so much!


----------



## luciabugia

So quiet here.. well, lets post some pics and revive the thread shall we?

This is my favorite 25 year old K32 Courchevel worn with $20 jumper.


----------



## Lovebb12

Wow! It’s looks 2.5 months old?!!


luciabugia said:


> So quiet here.. well, lets post some pics and revive the thread shall we?
> 
> This is my favorite 25 year old K32 Courchevel worn with $20 jumper.


----------



## GoldFish8

luciabugia said:


> So quiet here.. well, lets post some pics and revive the thread shall we?
> 
> This is my favorite 25 year old K32 Courchevel worn with $20 jumper.


Love this!! Also love your bracelet combination!


----------



## girlbag

chalintorn said:


> Another casual day with white shirt, blue denim, and my k25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436810


You look awesome


----------



## surfer

Took miss K out for the first time today. Still not used to calling her mine


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> View attachment 4567197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took miss K out for the first time today. Still not used to calling her mine


You and Miss K look fabulous!  Is this a 28 or 25?


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> You and Miss K look fabulous!  Is this a 28 or 25?


It’s a 28! I did ask for 25 or 28 so didn’t hesitate to get this one. My fiancé thinks it’s the perfect size on me


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> It’s a 28! I did ask for 25 or 28 so didn’t hesitate to get this one. My fiancé thinks it’s the perfect size on me


It looks great!


----------



## sf_newyorker

surfer said:


> View attachment 4567197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took miss K out for the first time today. Still not used to calling her mine


This is totally my style! Beautiful!


----------



## allywchu1

my casual looking k


----------



## ajaxbreaker

allywchu1 said:


> my casual looking k


Fabulous! I think the wide straps keep the bag from looking too dainty and match the vibe of your outfit.


----------



## allywchu1

ajaxbreaker said:


> Fabulous! I think the wide straps keep the bag from looking too dainty and match the vibe of your outfit.



Thank you! the wide strap did a great job here and it’s comfortable on shoulder as well


----------



## ladysarah

surfer said:


> View attachment 4567197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took miss K out for the first time today. Still not used to calling her mine


Ah but we never actually ‘own’ the Kelly. We merely look after them for the next generation.


----------



## am2022

Marvelgirl - hola ! How are you dear friend! Hope 2019 is treating you well ... we shall welcome 2020 with a bang! Cheers lady!!! 



amacasa said:


> Marvelgirl&#128515;.  It has been a long time ... I remember our thread on the Hermes and burberry ponchos ... Soooo good to hear from you dear .... Hope life is treating you well
> And please show us miss K40 &#128525;


----------



## xiaoxiao

During my recent travels....


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

xiaoxiao said:


> During my recent travels....



Love this look and that strap!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hand free shopping


----------



## lanit

Visited the boutique to view some of the new collection. I used to tease why people walk around with their Kelly’s open. Now I am guilty of the same MO: need to access my phone to discuss which colorways I am interested in with SA LOL! kelly 28 with custom canvas strap.


----------



## Etriers

lanit said:


> Visited the boutique to view some of the new collection. I used to tease why people walk around with their Kelly’s open. Now I am guilty of the same MO: need to access my phone to discuss which colorways I am interested in with SA LOL! kelly 28 with custom canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 4617127



Love your outfit!


----------



## lanit

Etriers said:


> Love your outfit!


Thank you dear!


----------



## lolakitten

Couple casual Outfits with Kelly 35 Sellier


----------



## Rhl2987

lanit said:


> Visited the boutique to view some of the new collection. I used to tease why people walk around with their Kelly’s open. Now I am guilty of the same MO: need to access my phone to discuss which colorways I am interested in with SA LOL! kelly 28 with custom canvas strap.
> 
> View attachment 4617127


Love it! Accessibility and ease of use are key! I would love to hear more about your custom strap. I just got a K25 that I plan to wear casually and need a longer strap for crossbody.


----------



## lanit

Latest Galop strap 85 with vintage kelly. The scarf is Petit Duc from AW 2019 season.


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> Latest Galop strap 85 with vintage kelly. The scarf is Petit Duc from AW 2019 season.
> View attachment 4649129



I really like the edgy galop strap with your bag, GM silk and leather jacket. Looks great on you lanit


----------



## lanit

Serva1 said:


> I really like the edgy galop strap with your bag, GM silk and leather jacket. Looks great on you lanit


Many thanks dear ! Happiness is a new bag strap. Makes everything old new.


----------



## Chagall

lanit said:


> Latest Galop strap 85 with vintage kelly. The scarf is Petit Duc from AW 2019 season.
> View attachment 4649129


What a lovely combination. Love your kelly with this strap.


----------



## nymeria

lanit said:


> Latest Galop strap 85 with vintage kelly. The scarf is Petit Duc from AW 2019 season.
> View attachment 4649129


Gorgeous!


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Latest Galop strap 85 with vintage kelly. The scarf is Petit Duc from AW 2019 season.
> View attachment 4649129


Perfection my friend!!!! ❤️


----------



## bagnut1

lanit said:


> Many thanks dear ! Happiness is a new bag strap. Makes everything old new.


So true!


----------



## Hermesloverrr

xiaoxiao said:


> During my recent travels....


Is this a k25 or k28? It looks great!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luciabugia said:


> So quiet here.. well, lets post some pics and revive the thread shall we?
> 
> This is my favorite 25 year old K32 Courchevel worn with $20 jumper.


WOW! What a stunning shot!!! And you look so happy to be carrying such an exquisite piece!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Everyone looks so adorable. I can't even comment on all the amazing bags just gorgeous ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hermesloverrr said:


> Is this a k25 or k28? It looks great!



actually 32.


----------



## TankerToad

lolakitten said:


> Couple casual Outfits with Kelly 35 Sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637976
> View attachment 4637977


Rocking It!


----------



## lanit

Chagall said:


> What a lovely combination. Love your kelly with this strap.





nymeria said:


> Gorgeous!





hclubfan said:


> Perfection my friend!!!! ❤️



Many thanks @Chagall , @nymeria , @hclubfan  and all the Likers!


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
Amazing


----------



## allywchu1

weather is good, taking the 70+yo for a walk


----------



## nymeria

allywchu1 said:


> weather is good, taking the 70+yo for a walk


Wow, she is gorgeous


----------



## doni

lanit said:


> Latest Galop strap 85 with vintage kelly. The scarf is Petit Duc from AW 2019 season.
> View attachment 4649129


Love this!


----------



## loh

lanit said:


> Latest Galop strap 85 with vintage kelly. The scarf is Petit Duc from AW 2019 season.
> View attachment 4649129



Love your entire ensemble!


----------



## tohtohj

Out with the kids so doing a cross body!


----------



## Rockerchic

Marron Fonce Fjord 32 with canvas crossbody...


----------



## Rockerchic

TankerToad said:


> From IG
> Amazing


Love this!!! Do you think this is a 32?


----------



## Rockerchic

tohtohj said:


> Out with the kids so doing a cross body!


Great bag! what are the specs?


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a handheld style today but feel very casual.
I love to swing it with my step


----------



## Pokie607

tohtohj said:


> Out with the kids so doing a cross body!


You look great! Is this a 32?


----------



## TankerToad

From IG(not me)
Another big beauty of a Kelly!


----------



## nattle

Hi gorgeous ladies! I've recently purchased a K28 Sellier in Rouge Casaque - it's my first Kelly! But now I wonder if this bag can go with my gym outfit (oversized tee + leggings + trainers)...? Originally I wanted a retourne but Sellier is very hard to come by in where I am. And SA & SM were super nice, my spending wasn't substantial yet they still made this offer. I hope I can get to use it daily until I find the next bag in Togo!


----------



## Rockerchic

nattle said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies! I've recently purchased a K28 Sellier in Rouge Casaque - it's my first Kelly! But now I wonder if this bag can go with my gym outfit (oversized tee + leggings + trainers)...? Originally I wanted a retourne but Sellier is very hard to come by in where I am. And SA & SM were super nice, my spending wasn't substantial yet they still made this offer. I hope I can get to use it daily until I find the next bag in Togo!


Of course you can wear anything you want!! Please post a picture with it!


----------



## eckw

nattle said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies! I've recently purchased a K28 Sellier in Rouge Casaque - it's my first Kelly! But now I wonder if this bag can go with my gym outfit (oversized tee + leggings + trainers)...? Originally I wanted a retourne but Sellier is very hard to come by in where I am. And SA & SM were super nice, my spending wasn't substantial yet they still made this offer. I hope I can get to use it daily until I find the next bag in Togo!



You might also consider dressing down your Kelly with a canvas H strap (the 50mm sangle cavale). One of my g/f struggled to use her K32 Sellier until she matched it with a canvas strap and now it’s super easy for her to dress it down., Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## nymeria

nattle said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies! I've recently purchased a K28 Sellier in Rouge Casaque - it's my first Kelly! But now I wonder if this bag can go with my gym outfit (oversized tee + leggings + trainers)...? Originally I wanted a retourne but Sellier is very hard to come by in where I am. And SA & SM were super nice, my spending wasn't substantial yet they still made this offer. I hope I can get to use it daily until I find the next bag in Togo!


Of course you can! You will totally rock it ( and yes- the wider strap is a great idea) Pictures please, so we can all enjoy your beautiful new bag


----------



## nattle

Thank you ladies. I shall share some photos tomorrow - DH still doesn't know I've got a new Kelly! Will take some photos when he is at work haha!

I shall begin the strap search   I'll go with Sangle zigzag... unless a plain matching strap is available for order.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

nattle said:


> Hi gorgeous ladies! I've recently purchased a K28 Sellier in Rouge Casaque - it's my first Kelly! But now I wonder if this bag can go with my gym outfit (oversized tee + leggings + trainers)...? Originally I wanted a retourne but Sellier is very hard to come by in where I am. And SA & SM were super nice, my spending wasn't substantial yet they still made this offer. I hope I can get to use it daily until I find the next bag in Togo!


You can do anything you want! I think the red makes it more playful, therefore more adaptable for a casual gym excursion. My experience with a 28 sellier is that it is stiff and difficult to get into, so it doesn’t seem as easy to use for the gym. Also, my togo 35 retourne actually fits into tiny spaces such as my work locker because it is very malleable, whereas my sellier 28 can’t fit due to the handle and  rigidity of the leather. Ask me how I found this out. My poor 28 had nowhere else to go, so I had to bend the handle forward for an 18 hour shift one day. She is still recovering and now I shall never bring her to work again, poor dear.


----------



## samfalstaff

I agree with the canvas strap adding the casual vibe. Here's my rouge H K32 with/without her canvas strap.




But I also think you should wear whatever rocks your boat!


----------



## nattle

Thank you ladies. Here are a couple of K28 with my gym attire. But gyms are closed at the moment so don’t really have to worry about matching gym outfits   Frankly I wouldn’t want to visit high risk areas until vaccine is available for covid19...


----------



## nymeria

nattle said:


> Thank you ladies. Here are a couple of K28 with my gym attire. But gyms are closed at the moment so don’t really have to worry about matching gym outfits   Frankly I wouldn’t want to visit high risk areas until vaccine is available for covid19...


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Rockerchic

samfalstaff said:


> I agree with the canvas strap adding the casual vibe. Here's my rouge H K32 with/without her canvas strap.
> View attachment 4713208
> View attachment 4713209
> 
> 
> But I also think you should wear whatever rocks your boat!


That is one beautiful Kelly and it is amazing how just adding a canvas strap can change the vibe!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

samfalstaff said:


> I agree with the canvas strap adding the casual vibe. Here's my rouge H K32 with/without her canvas strap.
> View attachment 4713208
> View attachment 4713209
> 
> 
> But I also think you should wear whatever rocks your boat!


samfalstaff, may i ask what type of leather is this K sellier? I would not guess togo, because of the grain and it seems like it would appear slouchier. I have rarely seen a sellier in any other leather than Epsom. It gives the bag such a beautiful look. How long have you had it? Do you think it will remain structured or start to slouch? Your reply is appreciated.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

nattle said:


> Thank you ladies. Here are a couple of K28 with my gym attire. But gyms are closed at the moment so don’t really have to worry about matching gym outfits   Frankly I wouldn’t want to visit high risk areas until vaccine is available for covid19...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ladysarah

gettinpurseonal said:


> samfalstaff, may i ask what type of leather is this K sellier? I would not guess togo, because of the grain and it seems like it would appear slouchier. I have rarely seen a sellier in any other leather than Epsom. It gives the bag such a beautiful look. How long have you had it? Do you think it will remain structured or start to slouch? Your reply is appreciated.


It looks like goatskin, but perhaps the owner can confirm? @samfalstaff


----------



## samfalstaff

gettinpurseonal said:


> samfalstaff, may i ask what type of leather is this K sellier? I would not guess togo, because of the grain and it seems like it would appear slouchier. I have rarely seen a sellier in any other leather than Epsom. It gives the bag such a beautiful look. How long have you had it? Do you think it will remain structured or start to slouch? Your reply is appreciated.





ladysarah said:


> It looks like goatskin, but perhaps the owner can confirm? @samfalstaff



Yes, it is chevre/goatskin.

I have had it for a year, but I don't use it all that much. I store it with an insert and bag pillow in hopes of maintaining its structure. I have another chevre K32 (sellier)  that unfortunately has started to sag a bit.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, it is chevre/goatskin.
> 
> I have had it for a year, but I don't use it all that much. I store it with an insert and bag pillow in hopes of maintaining its structure. I have another chevre K32 (sellier)  that unfortunately has started to sag a bit.


Thank you for your response. I like the pronounced grain down then center of the bag. My chèvre Birkin does not have that grain at all. Yours is very pretty! It is certainly a bag fitting for many occasions and a keeper for life.


----------



## nicole0612

gettinpurseonal said:


> Thank you for your response. I like the pronounced grain down then center of the bag. My chèvre Birkin does not have that grain at all. Yours is very pretty! It is certainly a bag fitting for many occasions and a keeper for life.



You can find threads with info and photos of the Chevre “spine”, more pronounced on chevre de coromandel vs Mysore and presumably the new Chamkila. I think there is a thread here called something like Ode to Chevre that you should love reading.


----------



## samfalstaff

gettinpurseonal said:


> Thank you for your response. I like the pronounced grain down then center of the bag. My chèvre Birkin does not have that grain at all. Yours is very pretty! It is certainly a bag fitting for many occasions and a keeper for life.





nicole0612 said:


> You can find threads with info and photos of the Chevre “spine”, more pronounced on chevre de coromandel vs Mysore and presumably the new Chamkila. I think there is a thread here called something like Ode to Chevre that you should love reading.



Yes, that is the spine. My K32 is chevre de coromandel (as opposed to Mysore and Chamkila). The spine is usually not so apparent on the other chevre leathers.


----------



## samfalstaff

nattle said:


> Thank you ladies. Here are a couple of K28 with my gym attire. But gyms are closed at the moment so don’t really have to worry about matching gym outfits   Frankly I wouldn’t want to visit high risk areas until vaccine is available for covid19...


You wear it well! I think you mentioned it was in RC...that is a great color.


----------



## nattle

samfalstaff said:


> You wear it well! I think you mentioned it was in RC...that is a great color.



Thank you so much! It’s definitely very eye catching - I saw a few ladies eyeing up on my Kelly when I was out doing food shopping yesterday 

Your Kelly is beautiful! I love the look of chevre but I haven’t seen it in person. Must ask my SA to show me next time.

May I know how long did it take to order the canvas strap? I’ve asked my SA and she said canvas strap in RC isn’t available to order.


----------



## samfalstaff

nattle said:


> Thank you so much! It’s definitely very eye catching - I saw a few ladies eyeing up on my Kelly when I was out doing food shopping yesterday
> 
> Your Kelly is beautiful! I love the look of chevre but I haven’t seen it in person. Must ask my SA to show me next time.
> 
> May I know how long did it take to order the canvas strap? I’ve asked my SA and she said canvas strap in RC isn’t available to order.


Thanks! Unfortunately I don't know how long it took. I bought it on the preowned market. At the time chevre Ks (and Bs) were I believe only available through special orders and I was nowhere near that level at my store.

H did/does make quite a lot of canvas straps. I don't see any currently on the US website so I'm not sure if they're still available. Here's a thread devoted to H replacement straps. You might find some ideas there. Lots of pictures of canvas straps.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-introducing-unique-replacement-bag-straps.961640/


----------



## allywchu1

Casual look with a sellier


----------



## samfalstaff

allywchu1 said:


> Casual look with a sellier


Looks great! Is this a 35?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rockerchic said:


> Marron Fonce Fjord 32 with canvas crossbody...


This looks great on you. Would you mind sharing your height with those heels on?


----------



## Rockerchic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This looks great on you. Would you mind sharing your height with those heels on?


Not at all! I'm 5'3" and the heels are about 2.5"


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rockerchic said:


> Not at all! I'm 5'3" and the heels are about 2.5"


Thank you so much. It looks great on your frame.


----------



## Rockerchic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you so much. It looks great on your frame.


Thanks so much! Really appreciate that!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

nicole0612 said:


> You can find threads with info and photos of the Chevre “spine”, more pronounced on chevre de coromandel vs Mysore and presumably the new Chamkila. I think there is a thread here called something like Ode to Chevre that you should love reading.


Yes, mine is chèvre Mysore. Now I understand why mine does not have the grain. I will have to read the “Ode to Chèvre” thread. Thank you.


----------



## Rockerchic

Taking my Kelly 32 out again for a spin today. Super casual... even my natural hair no blowout!


----------



## diane278

Rockerchic said:


> Taking my Kelly 32 out again for a spin today. Super casual... even my natural hair no blowout!


Casual, but with a very cool vibe......from your hair down to your shoes!


----------



## Rockerchic

diane278 said:


> Casual, but with a very cool vibe......from your hair down to your shoes!


Thank you Diane.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This was taken in colder weather (hence the sweater) before the Covid shutdown. Epsom K28 sellier gris asphalt.


----------



## nattle

Managed to do a fitting room selfie at last


----------



## Rockerchic

nattle said:


> Managed to do a fitting room selfie at last


Wow!! beautiful!


----------



## nattle

Rockerchic said:


> Wow!! beautiful!


Thank you! I love your super chic look too!


----------



## lilmonkey

Rockerchic said:


> Taking my Kelly 32 out again for a spin today. Super casual... even my natural hair no blowout!


I love the condition of this Kelly and how it looks on you, rc! So chic and cool!


----------



## Rockerchic

lilmonkey said:


> I love the condition of this Kelly and how it looks on you, rc! So chic and cool!


Awww... thank you!! I was just admiring your new kelly in the other thread.


----------



## lilmonkey

Rockerchic said:


> Awww... thank you!! I was just admiring your new kelly in the other thread.


Thank you!


----------



## tohtohj

Rockerchic said:


> Great bag! what are the specs?


Thanks! It's a k28 retourne I'm ebene clemence!


----------



## tohtohj

Pokie607 said:


> You look great! Is this a 32?


It's a kelly 28! I'm rather petite at 5ft 2


----------



## ladysarah

I thought this looked pretty relaxed...


----------



## gettinpurseonal

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this looked pretty relaxed...


Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## rosewang924

HI all, was hoping someone could help me, I am looking at a pre-loved Kelly, how important is it to have the dustbag?  Thanks!!


----------



## nicole0612

rosewang924 said:


> HI all, was hoping someone could help me, I am looking at a pre-loved Kelly, how important is it to have the dustbag?  Thanks!!



0% important


----------



## QuelleFromage

rosewang924 said:


> HI all, was hoping someone could help me, I am looking at a pre-loved Kelly, how important is it to have the dustbag?  Thanks!!


You can keep it in anything and if you REALLY want an H dustbag you can buy one.


----------



## meowlett

This is why my SAs don't really see me as a Kelly Sellier kind of girl.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

meowlett said:


> This is why my SAs don't really see me as a Kelly Sellier kind of girl.
> View attachment 4748926


I love the bag color with the top, uniquely paired, works for me—which is why my bag advisor also steered me to the retourne shape.


----------



## Love Of My Life

rosewang924 said:


> HI all, was hoping someone could help me, I am looking at a pre-loved Kelly, how important is it to have the dustbag?  Thanks!!






rosewang924 said:


> HI all, was hoping someone could help me, I am looking at a pre-loved Kelly, how important is it to have the dustbag?  Thanks!!



Since you are looking for a pre-loved Kelly,please make sure you have your bag authenticated.
If your Kelly needs a "spa treatment" you likely will get a dustbag when you go to pick up your bag, otherwise
 as mentioned, you can purchase one on various internet sites
Also remember to store your Kelly properly..
Enjoy what ever you wind up purchasing..


----------



## TankerToad

From IG


----------



## tlamdang08

Yesterday while waiting to get in a bakery shop.


----------



## maryg1

Barbour coat, Timberland boots and vintage Rouge H kelly


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> Taking my Kelly 32 out again for a spin today. Super casual... even my natural hair no blowout!


----------



## Rouge H

Rockerchic said:


> Taking my Kelly 32 out again for a spin today. Super casual... even my natural hair no blowout!



RC- Spot on you look amazing and like you’ve turned back the clock.


----------



## Rockerchic

Rouge H said:


> RC- Spot on you look amazing and like you’ve turned back the clock.


Rouge H, what a nice thing to say!! Means alot, especially coming from you as you look amazing with your Kelly!


----------



## TankerToad

I think this beautiful lady is a member here
Love love love her smoshy Kelly


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

maryg1 said:


> Barbour coat, Timberland boots and vintage Rouge H kelly
> 
> View attachment 4879001


marvelous! looks great! what year & size?


----------



## nymeria

maryg1 said:


> Barbour coat, Timberland boots and vintage Rouge H kelly
> 
> View attachment 4879001


You look fab!! And that K is TDF


----------



## 880

maryg1 said:


> Barbour coat, Timberland boots and vintage Rouge H kelly
> 
> View attachment 4879001


Love this look! You look great and your kelly has a beautiful patina!


----------



## craielover

I think if your kelly is in a smaller size it automatically looks casual. I don't know why but my K25 sombrero can pair with anything.


----------



## maryg1

Jbizzybeetle said:


> marvelous! looks great! what year & size?


Thank you!
It’s a 32 from 1969


----------



## maryg1

880 said:


> Love this look! You look great and your kelly has a beautiful patina!





nymeria said:


> You look fab!! And that K is TDF


Thank you!


----------



## lanit

I miss this thread!

Bleu Nuit SO Kelly 28 with tressage strap renders it so easy to wear crossbody and casually.


----------



## lanit

Jenny M Walton IG


----------



## lanit

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4725186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this looked pretty relaxed...


Love this look!


----------



## candyapple15

I dressed up my white epsom/blue jean piping Kelly 32 with blue twilly and wear a blue shawl to go with my all black white sport shoes casual outfit


----------



## wilmi

Lanit, beautiful picture! And I love the colors of your scarf!  Wish I knew which one it is...


----------



## Meta

wilmi said:


> Lanit, beautiful picture! And I love the colors of your scarf!  Wish I knew which one it is...


It's La Legende Du Cheval a Plumes (H003517S 16), a 90cm silk from FW20.


----------



## 27leborse

wilmi said:


> Lanit, beautiful picture! And I love the colors of your scarf!  Wish I knew which one it is...



I believe it is Hippopolis by Ugo Gattoni.


----------



## wilmi

Thank you, 27leborse!  Thank you Meta.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Grocery shopping on a snowy day in New York. Non Hermes croc strap with my vintage box calf 32 Kelly


----------



## nymeria

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Grocery shopping on a snowy day in New York. Non Hermes croc strap with my vintage box calf 32 Kelly


Gorgeous bag- it looks so happy being out and about!


----------



## JeanGranger

Nice


----------



## wilmi

This is pretty casual... no?


----------



## adb

wilmi said:


> This is pretty casual... no?


Cool...  i wonder what the color of the kelly is..


----------



## LeahLVoes

wilmi said:


> This is pretty casual... no?


Very cute and casual. Also theres a very orange Evie in the back.


----------



## lolakitten

Anyone ever worn thier kelly with the thicker LV vachetta strap? I feel like it would give it a summery casual look...


----------



## tlamdang08

Dress hunter with my daughter
I think kelly sellier will look more casual with longer strap (105) IMO


----------



## Rouge H

Major casual


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge H said:


> Major casual
> 
> View attachment 5037430


OMG, I am almost choked


----------



## Rouge H

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, I am almost choked




Hope your doing wonderfully, I think about you often❤


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge H said:


> Hope your doing wonderfull, I think about you often❤


Thank you for a good laugh


----------



## victoroliveira

always super casual here!
still waiting for a longer canvas strap


----------



## TankerToad

From IG


----------



## Yelene Chrycy

lolakitten said:


> Anyone ever worn thier kelly with the thicker LV vachetta strap? I feel like it would give it a summery casual look...


----------



## Yelene Chrycy

*I bought this strap for my Kelly 25 to make it look more casual.  What do you think?  *


----------



## bagnut1

Yelene Chrycy said:


> *I bought this strap for my Kelly 25 to make it look more casual.  What do you think?  *


We are strap twins!  Love the pairing with your sellier K. What color is that beautiful bag?


----------



## victoroliveira

Yelene Chrycy said:


> *I bought this strap for my Kelly 25 to make it look more casual.  What do you think?  *


I did the same! And it's so comfortable!


----------



## Chagall

Yelene Chrycy said:


> *I bought this strap for my Kelly 25 to make it look more casual.  What do you think?  *


I have a Hermes strap like yours but in a different colour way. Did you get it in the shoulder or cross body length? Beautiful bag and strap.


----------



## Yelene Chrycy

Chagall said:


> I have a Hermes strap like yours but in a different colour way. Did you get it in the shoulder or cross body length? Beautiful bag and strap.


I got in in the crossbody.  I think it was the 105?


----------



## tlamdang08

Casual At Costco
	

		
			
		

		
	



Formal At church


----------



## thomasj93

victoroliveira said:


> always super casual here!
> still waiting for a longer canvas strap
> 
> View attachment 5043246



Love this! Which size do you have?


----------



## victoroliveira

thomasj93 said:


> Love this! Which size do you have?


Hi! It’s a 32. And I also have a 35


----------



## hermesgeek

victoroliveira said:


> I did the same! And it's so comfortable!
> View attachment 5099080



You wear it so effortlessly cool and chic!


----------



## Meta

Madabouttheorangebag said:


> Hello lovely Kelly experts. Does anyone wear their K28 retourne cross body? Would really appreciate your views on this
> 
> On Christmas Eve I placed my first wish list - for a K28 retourne in Togo in a neutral colour. They had a K25 sellier in store for me to try but it seemed a bit small. I’d also just bought an epsom rigide Bolide 25 which might be similar in size. They didn’t have a K25 retourne to try so i went for the K28 retourne. But I have heard that the K25 is better for cross body but I would have to compromise on space, even with an K25 retourne I assume.


If you do a search on this thread, you'll find pics of members wearing their Kelly bags crossbody.  Most recently here (in 25) and here (in 28).


----------



## Madabouttheorangebag

Meta said:


> If you do a search on this thread, you'll find pics of members wearing their Kelly bags crossbody.  Most recently here (in 25) and here (in 28).


Thank you @Meta


----------



## Xthgirl

K28 sellier noir phw with a fun color strap. Tbh k28 especially in sellier is rather bulky and off for crossbody in petites. Im 5’2”.  It will prolly work for me in K25 in sellier as crossbody.

Also im on the lookout for the shorter kelly pocket bag strap. Short straps are the thing nowadays— you can showcase the bag in front of your chest


----------



## McCobie_018

htxgirl said:


> K28 sellier noir phw with a fun color strap. Tbh k28 especially in sellier is rather bulky and off for crossbody in petites. Im 5’2”.  It will prolly work for me in K25 in sellier as crossbody.
> 
> Also im on the lookout for the shorter kelly pocket bag strap. Short straps are the thing nowadays— you can showcase the bag in front of your chest
> View attachment 5291835


Omg I love the casual look and the strap makes a difference!! Looks like you’re in Germany or Disney. I’m jealous wish I  can travel!!


----------



## Xthgirl

McCobie_018 said:


> Omg I love the casual look and the strap makes a difference!! Looks like you’re in Germany or Disney. I’m jealous wish I  can travel!!





this is north california. And thanks


----------



## McCobie_018

htxgirl said:


> this is north california. And thanks


Do you ever wear them crossbody? I’m so torn between k25 or 28. I’m 5’1


----------



## n1a

McCobie_018 said:


> Do you ever wear them crossbody? I’m so torn between k25 or 28. I’m 5’1


Helping to answer as 5'1 -5'2. 
If it is in sellier k25. Retourne k28 doesn't look as bulky or as big as k28 sellier. But I don't think you can crossbody k28 comfortably if using the original strap. The top handle will hit the bust. I like to use kelly handheld then on shoulder. I feel it is too bulky for crossbody unless it is a mini Kelly.


----------



## elliesaurus

McCobie_018 said:


> Do you ever wear them crossbody? I’m so torn between k25 or 28. I’m 5’1


I've worn my K28 crossbody with the original strap (I'm 5'2"). It's doable but I personally prefer a longer strap.


----------



## McCobie_018

elliesaurus said:


> I've worn my K28 crossbody with the original strap (I'm 5'2"). It's doable but I personally prefer a longer strap.
> 
> View attachment 5292548


Thank you this is so helpful!! Awesome picture too!!


----------



## ouicestmoi

Beautiful - Enjoy it in good health.  A canvas strap is the way to go!


----------



## jiljenner

I stumbled across two über-chic examples of casual Kelly style. (My apologies if they've been previously posted.)


----------



## CMilly

McCobie_018 said:


> Do you ever wear them crossbody? I’m so torn between k25 or 28. I’m 5’1


I had to buy a separate strap.


----------



## ladysarah

OMG these are amazing ! I found my people!!!!


----------



## Greentea

ladysarah said:


> OMG these are amazing ! I found my people!!!!


Right?


----------



## missfaraday

Hello ladies! I have been waiting to find a canvas strap for my K28 Étain for quite a few months, to be able to wear it crossbody without having the handle pushing against my breasts. I wanted something colorful, as I usually wear all black outfits, and I absolutely wanted something pink in my collection. This one popped up at Hermes.com last week, so I jumped on it. I have just received it, and although the length is great, I’m not sure about the color. I love pink with grey, but I’m hesitating about that orange shade being a good fit for Étain. What do you think, is it just me who finds the orange a bit off? Let me know your thoughts, thanks in advance! ♥️


----------



## smiley13tree

missfaraday said:


> Hello ladies! I have been waiting to find a canvas strap for my K28 Étain for quite a few months, to be able to wear it crossbody without having the handle pushing against my breasts. I wanted something colorful, as I usually wear all black outfits, and I absolutely wanted something pink in my collection. This one popped up at Hermes.com last week, so I jumped on it. I have just received it, and although the length is great, I’m not sure about the color. I love pink with grey, but I’m hesitating about that orange shade being a good fit for Étain. What do you think, is it just me who finds the orange a bit off? Let me know your thoughts, thanks in advance! ♥
> 
> View attachment 5320872


I absolutely love this! You've inspired to get something similar for my kelly!


----------



## bagnut1

@missfaraday Love it!  The color combo pops and is more sophisticated than it would be without the orange.


----------



## coloradolvr

missfaraday said:


> Hello ladies! I have been waiting to find a canvas strap for my K28 Étain for quite a few months, to be able to wear it crossbody without having the handle pushing against my breasts. I wanted something colorful, as I usually wear all black outfits, and I absolutely wanted something pink in my collection. This one popped up at Hermes.com last week, so I jumped on it. I have just received it, and although the length is great, I’m not sure about the color. I love pink with grey, but I’m hesitating about that orange shade being a good fit for Étain. What do you think, is it just me who finds the orange a bit off? Let me know your thoughts, thanks in advance! ♥
> 
> View attachment 5320872


I love it!  Pink and orange always remind me of sunsets


----------



## ladysarah

missfaraday said:


> Hello ladies! I have been waiting to find a canvas strap for my K28 Étain for quite a few months, to be able to wear it crossbody without having the handle pushing against my breasts. I wanted something colorful, as I usually wear all black outfits, and I absolutely wanted something pink in my collection. This one popped up at Hermes.com last week, so I jumped on it. I have just received it, and although the length is great, I’m not sure about the color. I love pink with grey, but I’m hesitating about that orange shade being a good fit for Étain. What do you think, is it just me who finds the orange a bit off? Let me know your thoughts, thanks in advance! ♥
> 
> View attachment 5320872


Beyond stunning! Gives a classic bag a whole new vibe.


----------



## Yelene Chrycy

I do love the look of the canvas strap!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Looks great from here!

If it is an Hermes orange it’s in a whole other league. 

But you will be living with the strap and may be looking for something a tad more subtle. Can you use it with of any of other bags?


----------



## Greentea

missfaraday said:


> Hello ladies! I have been waiting to find a canvas strap for my K28 Étain for quite a few months, to be able to wear it crossbody without having the handle pushing against my breasts. I wanted something colorful, as I usually wear all black outfits, and I absolutely wanted something pink in my collection. This one popped up at Hermes.com last week, so I jumped on it. I have just received it, and although the length is great, I’m not sure about the color. I love pink with grey, but I’m hesitating about that orange shade being a good fit for Étain. What do you think, is it just me who finds the orange a bit off? Let me know your thoughts, thanks in advance! ♥
> 
> View attachment 5320872


It's absolutely perfect


----------



## Yelene Chrycy

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Looks great from here!
> 
> If it is an Hermes orange it’s in a whole other league.
> 
> But you will be living with the strap and may be looking for something a tad more subtle. Can you use it with of any of other bags?


Yes, you can.


----------



## ouicestmoi

A canvas strap is the way to go when I want to dress down my Kelly bags/wear them cross body.


----------



## missfaraday

Thank you all SO much for your comments and advice! I’m definitely keeping it  - and I can use it as well with my Bolide étoupe. I agree with you all, it really gives a new vibe to any bag!


----------



## bagnut1

missfaraday said:


> Thank you all SO much for your comments and advice! I’m definitely keeping it  - and I can use it as well with my Bolide étoupe. I agree with you all, it really gives a new vibe to any bag!


I especially love pop straps on neutrals... as you say it's like a whole other bag.


----------



## jiljenner

missfaraday said:


> Thank you all SO much for your comments and advice! I’m definitely keeping it  - and I can use it as well with my Bolide étoupe. I agree with you all, it really gives a new vibe to any bag!


I'm so glad to read it. It looks _fantastic _with your K!


----------



## ChloeClad

missfaraday said:


> Hello ladies! I have been waiting to find a canvas strap for my K28 Étain for quite a few months, to be able to wear it crossbody without having the handle pushing against my breasts. I wanted something colorful, as I usually wear all black outfits, and I absolutely wanted something pink in my collection. This one popped up at Hermes.com last week, so I jumped on it. I have just received it, and although the length is great, I’m not sure about the color. I love pink with grey, but I’m hesitating about that orange shade being a good fit for Étain. What do you think, is it just me who finds the orange a bit off? Let me know your thoughts, thanks in advance! ♥
> 
> View attachment 5320872


I love the plaid! Loooove the orange!!! It is a beautifully stand-out strap on a beautifully neutral bag. It is a great look!


----------



## ChloeClad

anniek20 said:


> A canvas strap is the way to go when I want to dress down my Kelly bags/wear them cross body.


Me too! I have a selection of woven H and SALT straps that serve me very well in the casual Kelly department! I love dressing down my Kelly’s and I love the ease of wearing them crossbody. Oh, and I simply love playing with various straps to change my look in an instant.


----------



## ChloeClad

P.S. You can even use an Evelyne strap on your Kelly if you have one that coordinates!


----------



## bagnut1

I haven't been able to get @missfaraday 's fantastic Kelly/strap combo out of my head!  Here is another CW she inspired me to get as a little VDay treat for Miss K.

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## missfaraday

bagnut1 said:


> I haven't been able to get @missfaraday 's fantastic Kelly/strap combo out of my head!  Here is another CW she inspired me to get as a little VDay treat for Miss K.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Ahhhh I absolutely love this!! Such a gorgeous combo ♥️♥️♥️♥️ Enjoy it in good health my dear


----------



## balthus

Hello - what size strap would you recommend for a black K32c retourne? I see various sizes on h.com and some resellers but wasn't sure what is optimal.  I am 5.5".  Thanks!


----------



## ouicestmoi

Hi, are you talking about width or length of the strap? I am also 5’5” and I use a 50mm width/105mm length on my K32 retourne.


----------



## balthus

anniek20 said:


> Hi, are you talking about width or length of the strap? I am also 5’5” and I use a 50mm width/105mm length on my K32 retourne.



Thank you.  Yes I was curious about the optimal width but I guess also the length depending on whether to use as shoulder strap or cross-body.  .


----------



## ouicestmoi

balthus said:


> Thank you.  Yes I was curious about the optimal width but I guess also the length depending on whether to use as shoulder strap or cross-body.  .



105cm (I realized I said 105mm up above lol) is ideal for cross body, but feels a bit too long when used as a shoulder strap.

In terms of width, I like the 25mm with my K28 but the 50mm feels just right for the 32.


----------



## balthus

anniek20 said:


> 105cm (I realized I said 105mm up above lol) is ideal for cross body, but feels a bit too long when used as a shoulder strap.
> 
> In terms of width, I like the 25mm with my K28 but the 50mm feels just right for the 32.


 Thanks!


----------



## balthus

Another question - does everyone stick to Hermes straps?  Do you ever use any other designer straps? Curious of that would be a major faux pas?  Thanks.


----------



## Helventara

balthus said:


> Another question - does everyone stick to Hermes straps?  Do you ever use any other designer straps? Curious of that would be a major faux pas?  Thanks.


Here’s the thread that can answer your question: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/non-h-shoulder-strap-success.836923/


----------



## balthus

BVBookshop said:


> Here’s the thread that can answer your question: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/non-h-shoulder-strap-success.836923/


Thank you!  I had been looking on Etsy for inserts and it hit me I can try my Evelyn strap as well.


----------



## ladysarah

View attachment 5440014


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 5440015
> View attachment 5440014
> View attachment 5440017
> 
> What a great look !


----------



## 336

anniek20 said:


> Hi, are you talking about width or length of the strap? I am also 5’5” and I use a 50mm width/105mm length on my K32 retourne.


Does the 105 sit quite comfortably? I'm not entirely sure which length I should go for, messenger or higher on the hip. TIA


----------



## missBV

anniek20 said:


> 105cm (I realized I said 105mm up above lol) is ideal for cross body, but feels a bit too long when used as a shoulder strap.
> 
> In terms of width, I like the 25mm with my K28 but the 50mm feels just right for the 32.



that’s great information. How can we get these straps? I was in Paris but couldn’t find a suitable strap.


----------



## ouicestmoi

336 said:


> Does the 105 sit quite comfortably? I'm not entirely sure which length I should go for, messenger or higher on the hip. TIA



I’m 5’5” and I find the 105 length to be perfect worn crossbody.


----------



## ouicestmoi

missBV said:


> that’s great information. How can we get these straps? I was in Paris but couldn’t find a suitable strap.



I’ve had luck at Sevres, but also online.


----------



## 336

anniek20 said:


> I’m 5’5” and I find the 105 length to be perfect worn crossbody.



Could I trouble you for a pic? TIA very much!


----------



## ouicestmoi

336 said:


> Could I trouble you for a pic? TIA very much!



Here you go.


----------



## annaria

It is so hot outside.

I think a canvas strap works really well and I had to buy an after market substitute (aka dupe) until my order comes in.


----------



## loh

Saw this in a recent Vogue email.  I like the look of this short canvas strap with the Kelly.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

loh said:


> Saw this in a recent Vogue email.  I like the look of this short canvas strap with the Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5595537


My Sellier Mou Kelly is 40cm therefore too big to wear cross body.
I love this look..and think it will work with my bag.
I wonder what length her strap is..I'm guessing it isn't an H one???


----------



## loh

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My Sellier Mou Kelly is 40cm therefore too big to wear cross body.
> I love this look..and think it will work with my bag.
> I wonder what length her strap is..I'm guessing it isn't an H one???



I don't think the strap looks like an H one.  Will have to try to hunt one down as I'd like to try something like this for mine too.  Post a modeling pic when you find a strap that works!


----------



## Meta

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I wonder what length her strap is..I'm guessing it isn't an H one???





loh said:


> I don't think the strap looks like an H one.  Will have to try to hunt one down as I'd like to try something like this for mine too.



I believe it's a Celine shoulder strap or one that looks like it.


----------



## loh

Meta said:


> I believe it's a Celine shoulder strap or one that looks like it.



Thanks @Meta!


----------



## sf_newyorker

@loh and @maxroxxherhandbags …raising my hand enthusiastically to signal that I’ve used a shorter strap on my K28! It’s not an H strap - just one of my many generic pebbled leather ones. The below is 20 inches.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> @loh and @maxroxxherhandbags …raising my hand enthusiastically to signal that I’ve used a shorter strap on my K28! It’s not an H strap - just one of my many generic pebbled leather ones. The below is 20 inches.
> 
> View attachment 5595782
> 
> View attachment 5595783
> 
> View attachment 5595784



Thanks!  This is helpful as I didn't know which length I would need.  I believe we are a similar height so I will try a 20" one.


----------



## luvparis21

sf_newyorker said:


> @loh and @maxroxxherhandbags …raising my hand enthusiastically to signal that I’ve used a shorter strap on my K28! It’s not an H strap - just one of my many generic pebbled leather ones. The below is 20 inches.


This is fantastic @sf_newyorker! Love it! 

Thanks so much for sharing. Totally inspired with your short strap.
Do you mind letting me know your height? I am wondering if that length would work for me as well. Thanks again ❤️


----------



## tinkerbell68

I ordered a long cross body strap for my 1999 Kelly (which is supposed to arrive tomorrow!) from Salt (shoppesalt.com) and they also had shorter ones…


----------



## sf_newyorker

@loh - Yes, we are of similar height. The 20 inch is a good length to carry on the crook of your arm. I can get away with using the same strap on a K25 for a shoulder carry. This length would not work for a shoulder carry on a 28 or larger, obviously because of the height of the handles. Now if we could find something at about 22-24 inches!

@luvparis21 - I’m about 5’1” or 155 cm. Hope that helps!


----------



## luvparis21

sf_newyorker said:


> @loh - Yes, we are of similar height. The 20 inch is a good length to carry on the crook of your arm. I can get away with using the same strap on a K25 for a shoulder carry. This length would not work for a shoulder carry on a 28 or larger, obviously because of the height of the handles. Now if we could find something at about 22-24 inches!
> 
> @luvparis21 - I’m about 5’1” or 155 cm. Hope that helps!


Thanks so much @sf_newyorker ❤️


----------



## missBV

I also ordered a short black leather strap  from taobao for my Kelly 28. It’s casual looking and the bag isn’t that heavy anymore on the shoulder. The strap is around sgd100. Not too cheap but the quality is really pretty good.


----------



## eckw

tinkerbell68 said:


> I ordered a long cross body strap for my 1999 Kelly (which is supposed to arrive tomorrow!) from Salt (shoppesalt.com) and they also had shorter ones…



Thanks for the recommendation! I took a look at Salt last night and ended up ordering a strap from them for my K25! Really excited to switch up my Kelly as I’ve only ever worn it with the original strap which I always found a bit short.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sf_newyorker said:


> @loh - Yes, we are of similar height. The 20 inch is a good length to carry on the crook of your arm. I can get away with using the same strap on a K25 for a shoulder carry. This length would not work for a shoulder carry on a 28 or larger, obviously because of the height of the handles. Now if we could find something at about 22-24 inches!
> 
> @luvparis21 - I’m about 5’1” or 155 cm. Hope that helps!


@sf_newyorker Thank you!
I'm 1.60 (5'3" I think?) and my Kelly is a 40 so now I need to a tape measure out and do the math as to what measurement is ideal for my bag...Homework for the week ahead I think !


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> @sf_newyorker Thank you!
> I'm 1.60 (5'3" I think?) and my Kelly is a 40 so now I need to a tape measure out and do the math as to what measurement is ideal for my bag...Homework for the week ahead I think !


The Salt 'shoppe' recommended trying out other straps that you like to determine the correct length to order. I just received my Salt strap (and my 1999 K32 in rouge box   ) and the strap is perfect because I measured the length of various straps I have including the ones with my BV cassette, my Celine nano, and my LV bandolier. Obviously you probably don't have many bags that measure 40cm, but perhaps you can change out straps and figure out what works best for your height and the Kelly.


----------



## loh

Updating on my search for a shorter strap for my K bags after being inspired by an earlier post.  I just received one that I ordered from Etsy.  I wanted one for a shorter shoulder carry.  This one is 70cm and I think it hits right where I wanted it.  It's shown here with my K28 retourne and sellier. My outfit is all about carrying my K casually.      I just ordered another one in graphite with shw to go with my phw bags.  Tagging @sf_newyorker and @maxroxxherhandbags as we were discussing this.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

loh said:


> Updating on my search for a shorter strap for my K bags after being inspired by an earlier post.  I just received one that I ordered from Etsy.  I wanted one for a shorter shoulder carry.  This one is 70cm and I think it hits right where I wanted it.  It's shown here with my K28 retourne and sellier. My outfit is all about carrying my K casually.      I just ordered another one in graphite with shw to go with my phw bags.  Tagging @sf_newyorker and @maxroxxherhandbags as we were discussing this.  Thanks for the advice!
> 
> View attachment 5610511
> View attachment 5610512
> View attachment 5610531


Looks great!!!


----------



## candyapple15

loh said:


> Updating on my search for a shorter strap for my K bags after being inspired by an earlier post.  I just received one that I ordered from Etsy.  I wanted one for a shorter shoulder carry.  This one is 70cm and I think it hits right where I wanted it.  It's shown here with my K28 retourne and sellier. My outfit is all about carrying my K casually.      I just ordered another one in graphite with shw to go with my phw bags.  Tagging @sf_newyorker and @maxroxxherhandbags as we were discussing this.  Thanks for the advice!
> 
> View attachment 5610511
> View attachment 5610512
> View attachment 5610531



Nice, may I ask how long is the strap please?


----------



## loh

candyapple15 said:


> Nice, may I ask how long is the strap please?


 
Sure, it's 70 cm (27.5 inches).


----------



## candyapple15

loh said:


> Sure, it's 70 cm (27.5 inches).


Thank you very much. This strap length looks very comfortable on you. Congratuations


----------



## Friscalating

loh said:


> Updating on my search for a shorter strap for my K bags after being inspired by an earlier post.  I just received one that I ordered from Etsy.  I wanted one for a shorter shoulder carry.  This one is 70cm and I think it hits right where I wanted it.  It's shown here with my K28 retourne and sellier. My outfit is all about carrying my K casually.      I just ordered another one in graphite with shw to go with my phw bags.  Tagging @sf_newyorker and @maxroxxherhandbags as we were discussing this.  Thanks for the advice!
> 
> View attachment 5610511
> View attachment 5610512
> View attachment 5610531


This looks fabulous! I also have 70cm straps for my K28 (one in leather, and one canvas for added casualness) and the shorter length plus extra width is such a game-changer


----------



## Vamp88

loh said:


> Sure, it's 70 cm (27.5 inches).


Loh- Do you mind sharing the Etsy store that you purchased this great strap from?


----------



## loh

Vamp88 said:


> Loh- Do you mind sharing the Etsy store that you purchased this great strap from?


 Sure, it was HandCobbler.  https://www.etsy.com/shop/HandCobbler

The shipping took longer than expected but the product is great.


----------



## Helventara

I love my K32 retourne as it can be worn casually without any change to the bag. I am still waiting for the longer strap to wear it crossbody and make it even more casual.


----------



## 880

Casually like any other top handle bag
With birkenstock sneakers
 28K sellier quadrille

dior t shirt, jacket, bucket hat
brunello stretch pants
H cotton tunic top
Tiered, pleated skirt from SONG, Vienna


----------



## yoshikitty

Helventara said:


> I love my K32 retourne as it can be worn casually without any change to the bag. I am still waiting for the longer strap to wear it crossbody and make it even more casual.
> 
> View attachment 5614895



Can you please show us how you wear the bag crossbody when the longer strap arrive?


----------



## tinkerbell68

I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?


----------



## Friscalating

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


You look and the bag both look amazing. I thought box leather is meant to be quite decent at retaining shape, is it still not advised to carry it just hooked on the touret? (Asking because I’m looking at one too)


----------



## tinkerbell68

Friscalating said:


> You look and the bag both look amazing. I thought box leather is meant to be quite decent at retaining shape, is it still not advised to carry it just hooked on the touret? (Asking because I’m looking at one too)


Great question that I hope someone with more expertise might answer. My K is over 20 years old and, aside from a few light scratches, seems in great shape...in other words, she has retained her shape well. I had hoped that hooking the flap on the touret (thank you for that word!) would save it from some damage but apparently the touret itself can bend over time.


----------



## Helventara

yoshikitty said:


> Can you please show us how you wear the bag crossbody when the longer strap arrive?


Sure!  In the meantime, here is my inspiration for the cross-body (photo from internet). Plus @tinkerbell68 above has also posted great samples. I really like the look with the dress.


----------



## JeanGranger

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


2nd outfit you look like a rock star


----------



## bagnut1

Helventara said:


> Sure!  In the meantime, here is my inspiration for the cross-body (photo from internet). Plus @tinkerbell68 above has also posted great samples. I really like the look with the dress.
> 
> View attachment 5619805


Love that look!  It reminded me of this old post from @psaseattle with her chic K35:






						Is the bag wearing me?
					

Re the comments about sellier, the bag on OP is a retourne no?  It is a retourne.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


I love the nonchalance!


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


Love the pic with you in Jeans. IMO the dress with crossbody strap always looks better with a shorter strap or hand carry. I think bc the bottom of the 32K is so close to the hem, that it visually weighs one down. i usually strap up the s angels under the flap. When I raise the lid, I can still get my hand in without straining the straps. But, aesthetically, I prefer to hand carry the K of any size. I don’t think the K is mature Per se, it’s simply more structured. But, my style leans towards vintage and the kelly can enhance that. IMO the sellier B25 is a nice compromise.


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Love the pic with you in Jeans. IMO the dress with crossbody strap always looks better with a shorter strap or hand carry. I think bc the bottom of the 32K is so close to the hem, that it visually weighs one down. i usually strap up the s angels under the flap. When I raise the lid, I can still get my hand in without straining the straps. But, aesthetically, I prefer to hand carry the K of any size. I don’t think the K is mature Per se, it’s simply more structured. But, my style leans towards vintage and the kelly can enhance that. IMO the sellier B25 is a nice compromise.


Yes, thank you for the suggestion re doing up the sangles under the flap...my hands must be a bit 'thicker' than yours but I can grab my phone from my bag if need be and that's usually what I'm reaching for!


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> Yes, thank you for the suggestion re doing up the sangles under the flap...my hands must be a bit 'thicker' than yours but I can grab my phone from my bag if need be and that's usually what I'm reaching for!


That’s what I do. My cc is in my cargo pants pocket lol


----------



## belgravia

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


My god you look amazing


----------



## keirii

etoupe k28 - sorry I didn't show the bag well in this pic. was trying on hats, but very casual that day lol


----------



## yoshikitty

keirii said:


> etoupe k28 - sorry I didn't show the bag well in this pic. was trying on hats, but very casual that day lol
> View attachment 5620071


Is it the original strap or did you order a longer one?  BTW, love your bear pullover.


----------



## keirii

yoshikitty said:


> Is it the original strap or did you order a longer one?  BTW, love your bear pullover.


Thank you! I'm 4'11 and it's the original strap


----------



## yoshikitty

keirii said:


> Thank you! I'm 4'11 and it's the original strap


Thanks for your reply. You are lucky to wear the bag with its original strap crossbody. I am also petit but a little bit taller 5'3, when I wear my K28 crossbody, it's a little bit short, it could work but I don't really like the look.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


You look incredible!
I love your style.
Would you mind sharing where you purchased the strap in the 2nd shot? Is it a Hermes one?
It looks wider?
I agree with @880 that the length of the dress is somehow throwing off the cross-body casual vibe I think if the dress was longer or a shirtdress style of that length (ie: like a knee length oversized mans shirt style)then the crossbody look would still look fab.
JMO
Either way...I love your style and you have great taste!


----------



## livethelake

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753



My 2 cents...feel free to take or leave.........

Carry your kelly any damn way you want to carry it!  your bag, your style...(and I'm telling you, you have KILLER style)
The second pic is perfection if you ask me............


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look incredible!
> I love your style.
> Would you mind sharing where you purchased the strap in the 2nd shot? Is it a Hermes one?
> It looks wider?
> I agree with @880 that the length of the dress is somehow throwing off the cross-body casual vibe I think if the dress was longer or a shirtdress style of that length (ie: like a knee length oversized mans shirt style)then the crossbody look would still look fab.
> JMO
> Either way...I love your style and you have great taste!


Thank you 

The strap in the second shot (in ratty jeans) is from Salt The prices aren't nothing but much cheaper than H and tons of color and style options. I like the quality. 
BTW, totally agree about the length of the dress and the cross-body styling...just doesn't work! We do what we can right? Sometimes it works and sometimes not so much


----------



## fabdiva

livethelake said:


> My 2 cents...feel free to take or leave.........
> 
> Carry your kelly any damn way you want to carry it!  your bag, your style...(and I'm telling you, you have KILLER style)
> The second pic is perfection if you ask me............


@tinkerbell68 I 100% agree.  Your style is fire!!!  Don't you dare change.  I love it.


----------



## fabdiva

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


You are perfection!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Thank you
> 
> The strap in the second shot (in ratty jeans) is from Salt The prices aren't nothing but much cheaper than H and tons of color and style options. I like the quality.
> BTW, totally agree about the length of the dress and the cross-body styling...just doesn't work! We do what we can right? Sometimes it works and sometimes not so much


From what I've seen of you in your posts you get it so right that I wanna wear scarves like you...
buy the same bags as you ...
And you have some fantastic shoes!
I agree with the poster who said its your bag wear it how it works for you.
I do get anxious about the stress on the Tourette when I see bags worn that way...BUT its a Hermes bag.
It can always be fixed at spa.
At a cost..yes, but enjoying your bag your way is priceless.


----------



## 880

Hey, I did not mean to imply there was anything wrong with the first pic. I was responding solely to your feeling inside that the Kelly seemed a bit more lady like than you would like. my observation was you might have gotten that impression from the first, but I didn’t see how you could have gotten it from the second, but that’s JMO 

As a general rule for myself, I make the Kelly less lady with doc martens or some shoe that’s even heavier than a sneaker. 

 I do agree with @maxroxxherhandbags re a longer proportion to make it more street modern. Or a mini skirt or cut off shorts.  In general I personally find the middle of the road length is harder to style.

I do think you rock both the dress and the jeans and wearing a Kelly is really a state of mind.

Hugs


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> From what I've seen of you in your posts you get it so right that I wanna wear scarves like you...
> buy the same bags as you ...
> And you have some fantastic shoes!
> I agree with the poster who said its your bag wear it how it works for you.
> I do get anxious about the stress on the Tourette when I see bags worn that way...BUT its a Hermes bag.
> It can always be fixed at spa.
> At a cost..yes, but enjoying your bag your way is priceless.


Thank you ...as you know, of course, we only post the pics of the 'good' outfits...all the unfortunate outfits and pics thereof are banished!
I never knew about the stress on either the handle (if left totally open) or the tourette (if only hooked over it) so I'm definitely more careful now and try to generally close it properly while actually walking. And, perhaps because it is a Hermes bag, it's not actually that hard to close one-handed...or maybe it's because it's almost as old as my son and was broken in a bit by the previous owner.


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Or a mini skirt or cut off shorts. In general I personally find the middle of the road length is harder to style.


Sadly, I've reached the age where mini skirts and shorts are no longer age appropriate...or perhaps I should say that my legs make wearing mini-skirts and shorts inappropriate. I do love it when I see that you've styled stuff with chunkier shoes/boots (like your great Birkenstock sneaks!) and try to go there too...definitely renders the Kelly less lady like!


----------



## QuelleFromage

tinkerbell68 said:


> I find myself reaching for my K32 often...love being handsfree and, with the casual strap and the fact that it is already 'mature', it began to seem more casual than my Bs. *BUT*, and there is a big *BUT*, now that I've learned in various threads that I should not carry it open or even just hooked over the clasp but fully closed all the time, it definitely looks less casual and way more ladylike...maybe too ladylike for me?
> View attachment 5619752
> 
> View attachment 5619753


IMO you look amazing in both pics (I do love that Kelly with jeans, I have its almost-twin in sellier 28 and that's one way I love to wear it).
The whole "OMG her Kelly is open" thing goes right into Unpopular Opinions for me  and honestly, with the flap fastened, (and this is JMHO, but I do carry a Kelly almost every day) you'd have to load up your bag pretty heavily, and often, to bend the touret. It's an Hermes bag, and it's built very, very well.


----------



## lilneko69

Casual Kellys! Just wear it however you want, whenever, wherever you want.


----------



## Xthgirl

lilneko69 said:


> Casual Kellys! Just wear it however you want, whenever, wherever you want.
> View attachment 5622186
> View attachment 5622187


I love this. This is so my style. I love both of your bags too


----------

